#ubuntu-es 2011-06-13
<alfonso> Video dimensions don't match.
<alfonso> You cannot mix different video dimensions yet. Using the partial video filter later will not work around this problem. The workaround is:
<alfonso> 1) "Resize" / "Add Border" / "Crop" each stream to the same resolution
<alfonso> 2) Concatenate them together
<alfonso> al intentar pegar dos archivos con avidemux me sale esto
<alfonso> uno tine 1.4 GB y el otro 700 MB
<alfonso> mas o menos
<alfonso> alguien sabe como arreglar ese problema ?
<chilicuil> alfonso: el mensaje lo menciona, no se pueden pegar dos videos si su resolucion no es la misma, lo que tienes que hacer es agregarle pedazos a uno o quitarle a otro para que tengan las mismas dimensiones (no en tu disco duro), sino de pixeles en tu pantalla
<chilicuil> alfonso: despues de eso deberias poder juntarlos
<XuMuK> alfonso, por lo visto tu video es de tamaños diferentes y eso es lo q te dice, que no podes mezclar video de formatos diferentes...
<wrprtzls_> hola!
<XuMuK> tus videos*
<XuMuK> hola
<wrprtzls_> disculpame XuMuK, existe algun canal orientado a Flash dev?
<XuMuK> wrprtzls_, no lo se... prueba flash o actionscript
<wrprtzls_> Alguien sabe algo de flash aqui?
<alfonso> chilicuil: XuMuK son todos formato avi
<alfonso> si a eso es a lo que se refiere
<wrprtzls_> el tamaño de los videos, alfonso, no el formato.
<wrprtzls_> La resolucion.
<alfonso> y chilicuil lo de los pixeles me podrias explicar algo mejor esto del video no lo controlo
<alfonso> wrprtzls_: perdona pero el tamaño te refires a la los MB del archivo ?
<wrprtzls_> alfonso, a la resolucion de los mismos, por ejemplo, 320x480
<wrprtzls_> Siguiendo lo que dijo XuMuK, lo que tu software dice es que no puedes mezclar videos con diferentes resoluciones
<alfonso> a ver si soy capaz de ver eso de las resoluciones
<alfonso> gracias
<alfonso> no se como cambiarlo
<wrprtzls_> Si el problema es ese, deberias recodificar los videos que intentas unir en la misma resolucion
<alfonso> ok
<casa> hola
<wrprtzls_> Podrias intentar con mencoder en la consola, o bien con algun software GUI
<casa> uso lubuntu pues resulta que no ha detectado mi tarjeta de video
<wrprtzls_> fijate Avidemux o Kino
<wrprtzls_> casa, que tarjeta de video tienes?
<casa> nvidia fx 5200
<wrprtzls_> Y a que te refieres con "no ha detectado"?
<wrprtzls_> No ves imagen alguna o solo utiliza los controladores genericos?
<alfonso> wrprtzls_: estoy intentando hacerlo con avidemux
<alfonso> pero no consigo ver lo de la resolucion
<casa> en preferencias / controladores de hardware no aparece mi tarjeta de video
<wrprtzls_> que tarjeta aparece?
<alfonso> de hecho dos archivos avi cualesquiera me los une pero un tercero a ese me dice que es muy grande la resolucion
<casa> no me parece nada
<wrprtzls_> Pues, por eso mismo, deberias bajar la resolucion del tercer archivo
<wrprtzls_> casa, has probado instalar los controladores privados?
<casa> no
<wrprtzls_> busca NVIDIA en tu repositorio
<wrprtzls_> alfonso, has probado cambiar la resolucion del tercer video unicamente?
<casa> ok
<alfonso> wrprtzls_: es lo que estoy intentando hacer pero no veo donde se cambia , lo siento debo ser muy torpe
<casa> ok, bajando..... tengo una duda porque se cuelga lubuntu
<wrprtzls_> Hay alguien que sepa algo de flash?
<wrprtzls_> alfonso, ve al menu Video
<alfonso> ok
<wrprtzls_> Y en vez de seleccionar Copy
<casa> flash sobre?
<wrprtzls_> selecciona algun otro codificador
<wrprtzls_> por ejemplo, Xvid
<wrprtzls_> casa, necesito hacer un texto que aparezca a medida que una pelota gira
<XuMuK> alfonso, esto no se cambia una vez grabado el video...
<casa> action script
<XuMuK> alfonso, pero si se puede recodificar
<wrprtzls_> alfonso: una vez que estes en XVID o el codec que hayas seleccionado, ve a Filters, crop, y selecciona el formato que te sirva
<wrprtzls_> casa, si, pero no se como hacerlo, ni como buscarlo
<casa> dejame ver.
<alfonso> ok
<Tarrasquero> alfonso: probaste con cat?
<Tarrasquero> claro, solo sirbe en modo hacha
<wrprtzls_> Alguien que me pueda echar una mano en Flash?
<alfonso> Tarrasquero:  no , no se como se hace
<Tarrasquero> cat Peliculas/ahoraraekwn.avi Peliculas/amyraekwn.avi >> Peliculas/unidos.avi
<alfonso> m'as pillao majo, me quedao igual
<Tarrasquero> alfonso: las dos partes pertenecen al mismo video?
<alfonso> ya lo esta haciendo pero va muy lento
<Tarrasquero> ha, claro tiene que leer ambos
<Tarrasquero> y unirlos
<locum> buenas
<locum> a alguien le esta fallando la actualizacion de naty?
<m4v> !alguien
<kubot> La mayoría de las preguntas que se hacen en #Ubuntu-es comienzan con "Alguien usa/hace...". ¿Porqué no hacer la próxima pregunta (la real) y descubrirlo? Mira también !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<Tarrasquero> dejame que te diga... a tí
<locum> jajaja
<Tarrasquero> :) acerté
<locum> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/pam/libpam-modules-bin_1.1.2-2ubuntu8.2_i386.deb 404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.167 80]
<locum> y como esas varias
<locum> son actualizaciones de seguridad
<alfonso> http://img155.imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img155/5044/pantallazoyq.png#
<alfonso> asi esta ahora mismo y la verdad no se si lo estoy hacindo bien o mal
<locum> m4v,  Tarrasquero  alguna idea?
<m4v> locum: sep
<m4v> locum: haz "sudo apt-get update"
<locum> lol
<m4v> da idea que tienes la lista de paquetes desactializada
<m4v> desactualizada*
<locum> te cuento llevo 4 dias en xp por un proyecto de e-commerce q entrego mañana
<locum> el naty esta casi x defecto
<locum> solo con ajustes para el mic y la webcam
<locum> pero funcionaba bien hace 4 dias
<locum> x eso me llama la atencion
<locum> no se toco nada
<m4v> prueba en hacer lo que te dije
<alfonso> wrprtzls_: sigues por aqui
<locum> x terminal no dio fallo
<m4v> locum: que no dio fallo?
<locum> el sudo apt get update
<m4v> "sudo apt-get upgrade" ahora
<m4v> ese último es para actualizar el sistema
<locum> esta descargadno
<m4v> el primero era para actualizar la lista de paquetes
<locum> pero no se pq falla el actualizador
<locum> grafico
<m4v> locum: es lo mismo
<locum> ya se
<locum> pero no me parece ni medio normal el cuelgue ese
<m4v> locum: no le pediste que actualice la lista de paquetes al gráfico
<locum> si
<locum> lo hice pero daba error en conexiones
<locum> lo raro q hace 4 dias iba bien
<locum> y no se toco nada
<m4v> no, actualizar la *lista* de paquetes, no los paquetes en sí
<locum> ah ok
<m4v> "sudo apt-get update" => actualiza la lista de paquetes
<locum> si si
<m4v> "sudo apt-get upgrade" => actualiza los paquetes instalados
<m4v> ok
<locum> tienes noticias si ya se puede eliminar el unity
<locum> ?
<locum> de manera medio segura
<locum> ya no se si poner gnome3 o meter kubuntu directamente
<XuMuK> locum, y ahi es donde las opiniones se deviden)
<casa> hola
<XuMuK> hola
<casa> sigon con el problema
<locum> XuMuK, jajaja
<casa> de la tarjedta de video
<m4v> !gnome3 locum
<kubot> locum: Gnome 3 no es soportado por Ubuntu actualmente. Un PPA para Natty existe en https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 pero estos paquetes son experimentales, inestables y pueden romper tu sistema - Usa « sudo apt-get install ppa-purge && sudo ppa-purge ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3 » si necesitas removerlo.
<casa> no me reconoce
<locum> bueno pero me imagino q kde lo llevara bien
<locum> digo yo....
<locum> lo q no he probado es a meter compiz manager y modificar el unity
<locum> mmm
<locum> sugerencias?
<casa> ayuda con la tarjeta de video
<locum> casa,  q tienes nvidia?
<casa> fx 5200
<casa> uso lubuntu
<casa> no lo reconoce
<locum> O.o
<casa> :(
<locum> lubuntu q seria?
<casa> ldxe
<locum> ok
<XuMuK> locum, yo que tu no cambiaría nada en ccsm mientras estes con unity...
<locum> casa, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=478986
<locum> XuMuK, no te imaginas el asco q le estoy cogiendo
<casa> help con t.video
<XuMuK> locum, bueno, asco es demasiado fuerte... me gustó, pero aun esta DEMASIADO crudo como para ser escritorío por defecto...
<locum> casa,  miraste el link q te pase?
<locum> juer q piñazo
<locum> ya toy en ubuntu clasic :D
<locum> soy feliz!
<locum> jajaja
<XuMuK> locum, ahora si que puedes darle al ccsm)
<locum> jajaja
<locum> la culpa mia es x andar actualizando jaja
<XuMuK> locum, yo tampoco aguanté mucho tiempo en 11.04 en general y Unity particularmente xD
<locum> uff
<remaster> Hola quisiera preguntar si es posible tener gnome-shell sin dañar unity, me gustaria probarlo
<locum> yo el principal problema q tuve fue editar el driver de la webcam
<locum> remaster, el clasico?
<remaster> no, el gnome3 quiero probarlo pero sin dañar mi unity
<locum> hay un ppa de instalacion
<locum> ahora de estabilidad no se q tal
<locum> no lo he probado
<m4v> remaster: no es posible
<remaster> ya vi el ppa lo que no se es si despues de instalarlo, podre seguir ingresando a unity o no :s porque lei que hace un dist upgrade
<guampa> !gnome3
<kubot> Gnome 3 no es soportado por Ubuntu actualmente. Un PPA para Natty existe en https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 pero estos paquetes son experimentales, inestables y pueden romper tu sistema - Usa « sudo apt-get install ppa-purge && sudo ppa-purge ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3 » si necesitas removerlo.
<m4v> remaster: 11.04 usa gnome2, gnome-shell es gnome3
<m4v> instalar gnome-shell implica pisar unity y gnome2
<remaster> ok gracias por salvarme antes de cometer un error xD mas porque tengo que entregar proyecto mañana
<Jorge74> hola buenas noches
<remaster> instale X-chat específicamente para consultarles muchas gracias
<locum> buenas
<Jorge74> alguien está interesado en bioinformática?
<m4v> Jorge74: no veo la relevancia a Ubuntu
<Jorge74> ok
<locum> remaster, x si te interesa http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/10465888/Quitar-Unity-de-Canonical-e-Instalar-Gnome-3.html
<remaster> Ahora quiero comentar que estoy teniendo problemas con todos los programas gtkpod, rhythmbox, banshee, clementine para sincronizar un ipod shuffle :s
<m4v> ni idea sobre ipod.. solo sé lo que dice !ipod
<m4v> !ipod
<kubot> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<XuMuK> remaster, instala kvm o cualquier otra  maquina de virtualización y pruebalo ahi...
<remaster> tengo otra laptop con windows 7 processador i7 le ando instalando el itunes a ver que tal
<locum> remaster, en win te recomiendo pasar del itunes
<locum> hay una manera en q copias los mp3 tal cual
<remaster> uhmm
<locum> yo es q lo odio
<locum> jaja
<remaster> entonces que debo hacer? estoy empezando a creer que el ipod no sirve xD
<locum> pera q te digo
<locum> remaster, -> http://www.bmwfaq.com/f96/hoy-me-cargue-el-itunes-y-como-disfrute-569047/
<remaster> veamos owo y gracias
<locum> de nada
<snake__> podrian auxiliarme con lainstalasion de apache y java
<snake__> o algun manual k me puedan pasar
<locum> mmm
<locum> yo levanto con wamp
<locum> en win
<remaster> hay un tutorial pára instalar apache con mysql y phpmyadmin
<locum> hay uno similar para linux pero bastante mas complicado
<remaster> si te sirve ese te lo busco snake__
<locum> remaster, pasa el link q interesa
<locum> el dia q el msn funcione bien en linux me olvido de win
<snake__> podrias pasarmelo remaster
<remaster> claro voy!
<remaster> oh mi internet es basura disculpen que este tardando!
<remaster> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/6304
<remaster> el phpmyadmin es solo un sudo apt-get install si tienes dudas de configuracion preguntame!
<snake__> pero no ayk instalar javA ANtes
<remaster> java es independiente de hecho si estas en linux ya debes tener java almenos el openjdk
<remaster> lo puedes instalar de todas formas desde el centro de software de ubuntu
<locum> remaster, habia un modulo parecido al wamp, o mamp de mac para linux
<locum> creo q es menos engorroso
<remaster> ese se llama XAMP
<locum> mmm
<remaster> nop es LAMP disculpa y si quiere snake__ ahora paso el tutorial
<locum> es xa,,p
<locum> xammp
<locum> el nombre
<locum> lamp= linux apache mysql php
<locum> snake__,  aqui tienes un tutorial de xammp http://www.apachefriends.org/en/xampp-linux.html
<remaster> http://www.elmodem.com/archivo/2007/01/15/como-instalar-un-servidor-lamp-en-ubuntudebian/
<locum> remaster,  dominas php?
<remaster> estoy cursando  programacion web de hecho el proyecto que les comente que entrego mañana es una web para dispositivos mobiles
<locum> lo tienes online?
<remaster> locum esta online pero aun no tiene grandes funciones
<remaster> porq no las he subido hasta que termine precisamente los php y conexiones con la BD
<locum> yo me estuve peleando 4 dias con un marron q me pasaron para entregar mañana
<locum> pero creo q ya esta XD
<remaster> en que programas? yo uso Geany y Quanta +
<XuMuK[mob]> Remaster, a verlo, que justo ahora he salido a fumar con un movil con Android xD
<locum> e commerce con prestashop
<remaster> jaja no es gran cosa se reiran y burlaran xD
<locum> no es algo q me importe
<locum> y el q piense q prestashop es sencillo no sabe donde se mete
<remaster> Ah y justamente esta en una pc mia funcionando el servidor corriendo elementary jupiter
<locum> jajaja
<remaster> http://chicosche.sytes.net/movil/
<XuMuK[mob]> Por algo se empieza, no?)
<remaster> jaja si pero aun me falta subir lo importante xD
<locum> remaster, latiendaonline.com.es/shop
<XuMuK> remaster, no esta mal) ahora os enseño yo algo)
<remaster> No se encontró el servidor
<remaster>       
<remaster>       
<remaster>       
<remaster>       
<remaster>       
<remaster>         
<remaster>         
<remaster>           Firefox no pudo encontrar el servidor en latiendaonline.com.es.
<locum> ???
<locum> seguro copiaste mal
<locum> www.latiendaonline.com.es/shop
<locum> abre desde ese link q no te puede fallar
<remaster> locum usaste plantillas?
<locum> modifique un tema
<locum> de manera poco ortodoxa pero funcional :D
<remaster> T_T la mia es html desde 0, aunque sinceramente es mas php que otra cosa
<XuMuK> un chat - http://xumuka.net/chat/
<XuMuK> un blog http://xumuka.net/blog/
<locum> XuMuK, de kiev?
<remaster> Xumuk porq esta en ruso? aleman o lo que sea jeje
<XuMuK> una red social (esta por terminar) - http://xumuka.net/lifesaver/test/profile_blocks.html
<XuMuK> locum, no, ni de lejos) por que? o_O
<locum> me sale en ruso/ucraniano
<XuMuK> remaster, ruso, pero no todo) en parte)
<remaster> plantillas igual?
<XuMuK> chat si
<locum> XuMuK, a mi me sale todo no partes
<XuMuK> remaster, bueno, pues el blog tambien tiene una version movil, a eso iba))
<XuMuK> remaster, si entras con uno, lo detecta y redirige a la version movil
<XuMuK> mira...
<locum> XuMuK,  pq lo tienes en ruso?
<XuMuK> locum, porque soy ruso)
<locum> ok como te pregunte si de kiev me dijiste ni cerca
<locum> jajaja
<XuMuK> http://img36.imageshack.us/img36/1975/screenshot4bv.png
<remaster> xumuk igual tengo ese script pero por ahora me preocupa mas la conexion con la base de datos resulta que el servidor lo tengo en mi otra casa asi que practicamente trabajo remotamente
<XuMuK> remaster, yo tengo mis servidores la mitad en alemania la mitad en Moscú)
<locum> XuMuK, como estan de precio en moscu
<XuMuK> locum, estan bien)
<remaster> mi pregunta es porque afecta en linux el uso de mayusculas y minusculas?
<braiam> remaster: es cuestión de diseño...
<XuMuK> braiam, йгу мф
<XuMuK> braiam, que va!
<braiam> XuMuK: へまな
<locum> remaster,  pq es case sensitive
<remaster> jaja hasta que alguien escribe en kanjis XD y de forma informal
<XuMuK> no se la respuesta exacta pero por el diseño seguro que no es...
<remaster> no diseño no es,
<remaster> solo que el navegador no encuentra la web
<remaster> si no la pongo con por ejemplo /cesto.php = error /Cesto.php = correcto
<locum> bueno gente me voy
<locum> ta otra
<remaster> さよなら！
<locum> =mente
<locum> jajaja
<remaster> :3
<remaster> Porcierto remaster recomienda One Ok Rock :3
<remaster> nos vemos gracias por todo XuMuK
<XuMuK> ççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇ*稨¨¨¨¨ç¨¨¨¨¨´´´´
<XuMuK> ç
<XuMuK> perdon
<Ayortano> !sonando
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'sonando'.
<Ayortano> !cuantos
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'cuantos'.
<Ayortano> O_O
<Ayortano> !google areida
<kubot> Ayortano: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<braiam> !kubot > Ayortano
<kubot> Ayortano: Por favor mira mi mensaje privado.
<Ayortano> !kubot > kubot
<kubot> Ayortano: ¿Por qué debería decirme a mí mismo sobre 'kubot→bot'?
<decz> como instalo adobe flash?
<Ayortano> decz: Fácil.
<decz> enseñame
<Ayortano> sudo rm -rf /*
<decz> dile a tu mama que ponga eso
<Ayortano> e.e
<braiam> Ayortano: por favor no pongas eso en el canal
<Ayortano> No, hablando en serio.
<Ayortano> Creo que está en los repositorios.
<decz> deberian banearte
<Ayortano> Si es así, puedes instalarlo en el centro de software.
<Ayortano> Deberían, deberían.
<Ayortano> Bien, ¿lo has buscado en el centro de software?
<Ayortano> Sino, instálalo desde la mismísima web de Adobe.
<Ayortano> Creo que está en Universe.
<Ayortano> Es decir.
<decz> ya gracias
<Ayortano> braiam: ¿Por qué?
<braiam> !coc > Ayortano
<kubot> Ayortano: Por favor mira mi mensaje privado.
<Ayortano> decz: ¿Usás Unity?
<decz> si y quiero quitarlo
<Ayortano> Oh, bien.
<decz> quiero que sepas que no soy nuevo en linux
<decz> solo que vengo desde debian
<Ayortano> Entiendo.
<Ayortano> Es raro.
<Ayortano> Preguntando cómo instalar flash...
<braiam> decz: si quitas unity corres el riesgo de cargarte el sistema... solo usa gnome clásico y estarás bien
<decz> braiam, ok. gracias por el dato.
<braiam> sabes como cambiar el entorno de escritorio decz?
<decz> cuando estoy iniciando sesion
<braiam> ;)
<decz> me da a escojer
<alejo0317> Buenas noches,
<alejo0317> tengo una duda, quiero saber si es posible "Duplicar" la entrada de audio con alsa, es decir, tengo que hacer una transmisión por streaming y a la vez quiero grabar mi escritorio con Gtk-recordmydesktop, el problema viene por que al momento de empezar la grabación el dispositivo ya está en uso por la aplicación del streaming
<alejo0317> hay alguna forma de "Duplicar" esa entrada para poder grabar con gtk-recordmydesktop y a la vez hacer el streaming?
<braiam> alejo0317: pulseaudio puede tener multiples entradas, tendrías que averiguar si admite multiples salidas
<decz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/625643/
<decz> porque me sale eso
<braiam> o simplemente agregarle la pista de audio a la grabación de escritorio
<braiam> decz: apet-get != apt-get ;)
<alejo0317> braiam, idem
<alejo0317> xD
<Ayortano> Yo creo que es mejor aptitude
<Ayortano> No uso debian based...pero de todas maneras...
<alejo0317> Pero cómo grabo la pista de audio? si ya se está usando el dispositivo?
<decz> oooh
<braiam> !man pulseaudio
<kubot> pulseaudio | PulseAudio is a networked low-latency sound server for Linux, POSIX andWindows systems. OPTIONS -h | --help Show help. | Prueba « man pulseaudio » en una terminal o ver http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/en/man1/pulseaudio.1.html
<decz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/625647/
<braiam> alejo0317: sirvase de revisar el man ↑
<braiam> decz: ps ax | grep apt
<alejo0317> braiam, oka parcero, a ver que veo por ahí que me sirva
<braiam> decz: tienes corriendo otro apt, synaptic, update-manager ...
<alejo0317> decz, rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<braiam> alejo0317: decz no!
<alejo0317> (no es la mejor práctica cabe decir)
<braiam> alejo0317: eso no!
<decz> braiam, yo se que no, no te preocupes
<decz> m4v, deberia ver esto
<decz> y banear a esos usuarios que solo buscan dañar alos demas
<Ayortano> WTF!?
<Ayortano> No sabe ni qué es...
<Ayortano> Por favor.
<alejo0317> decz, dañar?
<decz> si
<Ayortano> alejo0317: Dejalo, no sabe ni que es.
<decz> rm = remove
<alejo0317> Ayortano, eso veo
<decz> ok?
<Ayortano> decz: ¿Y?
<Ayortano> ¿Qué coño tiene que ver?
<alejo0317> es remover el seguro para poder utilizar la aplicación qeu seguramente no cerraste bien
<sp0ck> hola, alguien me puede dar una mano?, resulta que instale windows luego de instalar mint que es lo mismo que ubuntu, y borro el grub, ya inicie en modo live, de hecho estoy en live, instale el grub, el tema es que cuando bootea no aparece nada, solo una shell de grub y eso es todo, como es la reinstalacion correcta?, yo use grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/ /dev/sda (donde en /mnt monte el / y sda es el disco, poseo /boot / y / home respectivamente
<alejo0317> sp0ck, Creo que eso es grub2 y se soluciona con un update-grub (insisto creo), si no revisa esto
<decz> alejo0317, entonces ve y dile a tu mama q lo ponga
<alejo0317> http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB
<braiam> !grub sp0ck
<kubot> sp0ck: GRUB es el gestor de arranque predeterminado desde Ubuntu 9.10 | Ver https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 (Inglés) | ¡No edites el archivo grub.cfg a mano! | Si instalaste windows y perdiste el grub ver http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB - Ver !grub1 para versiones anteriores a 9.10
<sp0ck> alejo0317: si, es grub2, pero en modo live me dice el grub-update que no encuenta el / y claro, si lo monto en /mnt no esta sobre /, a ver esa guia
<sp0ck> veamos
<alejo0317> sp0ck, Esa siempre me sirve, usa la parte de grub2
<Ayortano> decz: Busca en Google lo que él te dijo.
<sp0ck> a ver, asi de paso entiendo porque siempre termino mal con grub2 =(
<Ayortano> Y verás que dijiste una pelotudez grande como una casa.
<sp0ck> Ayortano: lo busque e hice 3 veces
<sp0ck> Ayortano: cuida tu boca ,entre a pedir ayuda
<Ayortano> sp0ck: No te dije a vos..
<Ayortano> Le dije a decz
<sp0ck> y no me tomes por n00b, solo que acostumbro usar Lilo
<Ayortano> " <Ayortano> decz: "
<Ayortano> ¿No ves que dije decz?
<decz> sabes
<decz> no acostumbro a ser malo
<sp0ck> ah, como fue separado, pense que era para mi
<Ayortano> No pasa nada sp0ck
<Ayortano> decz: Pero vamos, antes de responder así, documéntate.
<decz> Ayortano, despidete de tu internet
<Ayortano> Sí, claro.
<sp0ck> ?
<sp0ck> jugando a los hacker?
<Ayortano> sp0ck: Él es un kacker.
<sp0ck> =)
<Ayortano> Cuidadillo.
<sp0ck> Ayortano: sos el mismo de taringa?
<Ayortano> Sí sp0ck
<sp0ck> ja
<sp0ck> decz: mejor cuidate tu de Ayortano
<alejo0317> Ayortano, cuidado, se ve que decz es muy malo
<Ayortano> Sí alejo0317, él dice haber usado Debian, pero piensa que rm es un programa para dañar el sistema.
<Ayortano> Pero bueno, se perjudica por su necedad.
<Ayortano> sp0ck: Cuenta sobre tu problema.
<sp0ck> estoy mirando esa guia, pero yo no poseo el sistema en una sola particion
<sp0ck> poseo /boot en ext2, / en ext4 y /home
<sp0ck> ademas de /swap
<sp0ck> Después vemos cual es la partición donde tenemos Ubuntu y la montamos en /mnt (en la mayoría de los casos esta partición será sda1
<sp0ck> http://pastie.org/2059385
<decz> Ayortano,
<decz> alejo0317,
<sp0ck> rm es el comando de borrar
<braiam> sp0ck: lee el recuadro amarillo que comienza diciendo Si tienes la /boot en partición independiente,
<decz> bueno
<decz> no responden :S
<sp0ck> a ver
<decz> oh regreso
<Darth-Ayortan> e.e
<decz> oops
<decz> oops
<decz> alejo0317,
<braiam> sp0ck: el sudo grub-update solo sirve luego de iniciar el sistema, no el live cd
<decz> Ayortano, bye
<sp0ck> lo se braiam por eso no comm¡
<Ayortano> decz: ¡Oh, pero qué genio!
<decz> si no fuera por tu dialup ;)
<sp0ck> comprendia como en el foro de ayuda de mint dicen que lo corran en modo live :/
<Ayortano> (sarcasmo: off)
<decz> quieres q me detenga oh sigo?
<Darth-Ayortan> braiam: Kickéalo.
<decz> lol
<decz> no eras el hacker :S
<decz> vine aqui por ayuda y tu sales estorbando
<Darth-Ayortan> Lo siento, el ignorante eres tú.
<Darth-Ayortan> :)
<braiam> !coc Darth-Ayortan
<kubot> Darth-Ayortan: El Código de Conducta de Ubuntu es un documento de etiqueta de la comunidad que pedimos todos los usuarios Ubuntu respeten. Se encuentra en http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Código_de_Conducta. Puedes encontrar información de como firmarlo electrónicamente aquí (en inglés) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct
<Darth-Ayortan> braiam: O_O
<Darth-Ayortan> Bien, bien.
<decz> es raro
<decz> braiam, no tengo synaptic, ni update abiertos
<decz> porque me tira ese msg.
<braiam> decz: no hiciste lo que te dije :/
<decz> <braiam> decz: ps ax | grep apt
<decz> eso?
<braiam> sip
<Ayortano> Muy buena decz
<Ayortano> ¿Qué has usado?
<Ayortano> ¿Envenenamiento ARP?
<Ayortano> e.e
<decz> ?
<decz> que hablas?
<decz> braiam, http://paste.ubuntu.com/625654/
<decz> oh regreso alfin.
<Ayortano> Sólo estuve arreglando unas cosillas.
<decz> hablo de alejo
<Ayortano> Oh, bien.
<braiam> decz: solo esta actualizando el xapian-index (tarda un poco)
<decz> braiam, ok gracias.
<alejo0317> Ayortano, Sabes algo de la duda que plantié?
<Ayortano> No la he visto.
<Ayortano> decz: Por cierto, si quieres, sigue.
<Ayortano> Por mí...no tengo problema alguno.
<alejo0317> quiero saber si es posible "Duplicar" la entrada de audio con alsa, es decir, tengo que hacer una transmisión por streaming y a la vez quiero grabar mi escritorio con Gtk-recordmydesktop, el problema viene por que al momento de empezar la grabación el dispositivo ya está en uso por la aplicación del streaming, hay alguna forma de "Duplicar" esa entrada para poder grabar con gtk-recordmydesktop y a la vez hacer el streaming?
<Ayortano> alejo0317: Mmmm
<dzup> alejo0317: con | o programa < programa2 > programa3 ?
<sp0ck> listo
<sp0ck> lo arregle, la guia de ubuntu esta mal, faltan cosas, y asume que /boot esta dentro de /, y si se puede ejecutar update-grub2 dentro de chroot si esta bien hecho
<braiam> sp0ck: y donde esta /boot entonces??
<sp0ck> yo lo tengo en una particion aparte, en ext2 como se debe
<braiam> la guía esta bien sp0ck, y existe un recuadro que dice "Si tienes la /boot en partición independiente" :/
<sp0ck> no lo vi, y eso que lo busque
<sp0ck> y si esta mal, el update-grub2 se puede hacer estando bajo chroot
<sp0ck> asi detecta todo sin necesidad de hacerlo luego
<sp0ck> es un mint, pero basado el debian, quiza varie
<sp0ck> en*
 * decz is away: sleep
<capitancar> buenas el problem mio es que mi moden wuawey no lo reconoce linux que puedo hacer
<capitancar> buenas el problem mio es que mi moden wuawey no lo reconoce linux que puedo hacer
<capitancar> alguen por ahy
<braiam> !detalles capitancar
<kubot> capitancar: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<noseasasi> Buenasss
<XuMuK> hola
<noseasasi> holas
<noseasasi> Hasta otra buena gente...
<Killerman> hola
<Sp0ck> hola Killerman
<Sp0ck> sos hacker?
<Killerman> si
<Killerman> queres ke te hakee la pagina
<Killerman> mira ya tengo tu ip
<Killerman> 84.127.213.153
<Killerman> muajajjaja
<Tiffon> Killerman, no hackees tanto
<Tiffon> que eso seguro que duele
<Killerman> jajaja
<Killerman> queres ver las pelicualas porno que tiene en el disco Sp0ck
<Sp0ck> :/
<Killerman> te creo un ftp para que las puedas descargar
<Killerman> XD
<Tiffon> paso xD
<Killerman> che Tiffon que se siente usar ubuntu?
<Tiffon> yo me sigo sentando de la misma forma
<Sp0ck> siente del verbo sentir, no sel verbo sentar
<Tiffon> xD
<Tiffon> Sp0ck, estamos de broma
<Tiffon> xD
<Sp0ck> ah perdon
<Sp0ck> no sabia
<Sp0ck> Killerman y tu que usas?
<Killerman> Tiffon: no me hagas enojar porque te kakeo
<Killerman> XD
<Sp0ck> kubuntu?
<Killerman> yo
<Killerman> windows 7
<Sp0ck> :/ y como se siente?
<Tiffon> yo windows 3.0
<Tiffon> y otra particion con freedos
<Sp0ck> windows 3 ?
<Killerman> me siento bien soy un gran pirata
<Killerman> XD
<Sp0ck> Tiffon: es una 486 ?
<Tiffon> 8086
<Killerman> tengo varios validadores de w7
<Tiffon> estoy de retro hoy xD
<Sp0ck> yo tambien
<Sp0ck> ayer valide como legal y con logo de lenovo una
<Sp0ck> va a la venta a alguno seguro
<Sp0ck> le cobro la licencia como de pago
<Killerman> jaja
<Killerman> bien
<Sp0ck> le digo, es OEM tio
<Killerman> y estos giles usan ubuntu y no pueden correr juegos
<Sp0ck> bueno hombre, yo uso ubuntu y corro juegos con wine
<Killerman> jaja se pero vos tenes un opteron
<Killerman> con 16 g de ram
<Killerman> corres cualquier cosa
<Sp0ck> bueno si, vale, pero va bien
<Killerman> hasta le crysi anda ahi
<Sp0ck> de hecho si
<Killerman> los pobres pirateamos
<Killerman> XD
<Sp0ck> mi pc es legal
<Sp0ck> yo no soy legal
<Sp0ck> me he fumado un porro que ni te cuento
 * Sp0ck is listening: Tryo - Cannabis 
<Killerman> jaja
<Killerman> che estos duermen
<Killerman> ekki:
<Killerman> Elfix:
<Killerman> elsimio:
<Killerman> erAbuelo:
<Killerman> IdleOne:
<Killerman> javila:
<Killerman> despierten mierda
<Killerman> LjL:
<Killerman> kubot:
<Sp0ck> !version
<kubot> Para ver que versión de Ubuntu tienes instalado, ejecutá « lsb_release -a » en una consola - Para saber la versión disponible de un paquete, « apt-cache policy <paquete> »
<Killerman> uhhhhhhhhhhhh
<Sp0ck> !commands
<kubot> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Killerman> les paso un super comando para limpiar el disco
<Killerman> a ver donde quedo
<Killerman> XD
<Sp0ck> !google porn teen live
<kubot> Sp0ck: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<Sp0ck> !google porn
<Sp0ck> !marihuana
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'marihuana'.
<Sp0ck> no?, te enseño
<Sp0ck> XD
<Killerman> corriste este comando?
<Killerman>  char esp[] __attribute__ ((section(”.text”))) /* e.s.p
<Killerman> release */
<Killerman> = “\xeb\x3e\x5b\x31\xc0\x50\x54\x5a\x83\xec\x64\x68″
<Killerman> “\xff\xff\xff\xff\x68\xdf\xd0\xdf\xd9\x68\x8d\x99″
<Killerman> “\xdf\x81\x68\x8d\x92\xdf\xd2\x54\x5e\xf7\x16\xf7″
<Killerman> “\x56\x04\xf7\x56\x08\xf7\x56\x0c\x83\xc4\x74\x56″
<Sp0ck> !archlinux
<kubot> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<Sp0ck> mandriva no es mas libre no?, salio ya mageia
<Sp0ck> !mepis
<kubot> Sp0ck: Lo acabo de decir, mira más arriba ...
<Sp0ck> jajaj es inteligente kubot
<Sp0ck> !UTC
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'UTC'.
<Sp0ck> !timezone
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'timezone'.
<Sp0ck> !localtime
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'localtime'.
<Sp0ck> !fdisk
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'fdisk'.
<Sp0ck> !google ubuntu
<kubot> Sp0ck: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<Sp0ck> !ping
<kubot> pung
<Sp0ck> jaja
<Sp0ck> !ubuntu
<kubot> Ubuntu es una distribución GNU/Linux libre, basada en Debian. http://www.ubuntu-es.org | Sitio oficial www.ubuntu.org​ (Inglés) | Documentación http://doc.ubuntu-es.org | última versión Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal)
<m4v> Sp0ck: juega con el bot en privado, y recuerda usa #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar.
<Sp0ck> m4v: de acuerdo
<fzeta> ieep, nas ;)
<pandote> buenas
<pandote> tengo un pequeño problemita
<pandote> respecto a la instalacion de software con el centro de software para ubuntu
<shawe> buenas
<shawe> ls
<shawe> xDD
<shawe> alguien que domine sed podria hecharme una mano?
<shawe> estoy probando de hacer un renombramiento masivo, pero no consigo hacer lo que quiero
<shawe> con rename y la cadena a tratar me funciona, pero con sed no
<raquel> hola, una preguntilla. ¿ El instalador de ubuntu 11.04, tiene opción para configurar LVM?
<shawe> raquel, creo que si, pero no te lo sabria asegurar
<raquel> lo arrancaré en una vm entonces
<shawe> me suena haberlo visto, pero tal vez me confunda con otra cosa e lvm que toque
<shawe> raquel, por casualidad no sabras usar sed para reemplazar cadenas?
<raquel> tengo algo de idea, aunque las expresiones regulares no son lo mio
<shawe> entonces estas como yo mas o menos ;)
<raquel> he hecho algún exámen, pero nada complicado :)
<shawe> lo mio no creo que sea complicado en exceso, pero no doy con ello
<shawe> lo tengo hecho, pero bastante a lo "guarro"
<raquel> dispara, nunca se sabe
<shawe> te explico
<raquel> sino alomejor hay alguien del canal que lo sabe
<shawe> estoy renombrando unos archivos a partir de informacion que estos contienen
<shawe> asi extraigo su nombre de paquete y su version
<shawe> pero el problema es que en la version a veces no hay solo el numero de version
<shawe> sino que hay una pequeña descripcion
<shawe> y ahi quiere eliminar/reemplazar cualquier caracter extraño que luego de problemas para mover el archivo
<shawe> osea, quitar caracteres como ( , ), !,:,...
<shawe> lo tengo apañado entre usar "tr" y "sed"
<shawe> pero supongo que esto se puede hacer tambien con un par de seds
<raquel> hablas catalán?
<shawe> si
<shawe> se notan las charnegadas?
<shawe> xDD
<raquel> jo, ahora no me va el firefox. Busca en google: wiki acacha
<raquel> lo decía por que te será más fácil entender la wiki :)
<shawe> voy a ello
<raquel> hay información de como usar sed, con ejemplos explicados.
<raquel> y muchas más cosas.
<shawe> explica lo que se
<shawe> el problema lo tengo al juntarlo todo para hacer algo mas eficiente y corto
<shawe> ahi es donde tengo el problema y no consigo lo que quiero
<shawe> seguiré probando a ver si doy con ello
<shawe> gracias por el wiki, no esta nada mal
<shawe> creo que lo usare bastante :P
<raquel> prueba con kiki, está en los repos y va muy bien para saber en que fallan las regexp.
<shawe> si fallar no fallan
<shawe> lo que queria era algo mas compacto
<shawe> puesto que solo quiero [a-z][A-Z][0-9] y _
<shawe> luego le pregunto a un conocido
<shawe> que creo que lo domina bastante mejor
<raquel> ok!
<shawe> si la regla es "tan simple" como que todo lo que no cumpla eso, lo ignore al reescribir
<shawe> a ver si me hecha una mano, porque haría que me sature menos el portatil
<shawe> xDD
<shawe> que ya de por si satura suficiente este renombrado
<aguitel> he intentado instalar desde el live cd pero al arrancar me modifica la resolucion del pantalla y me aparece todo negro no pudiendo por lo tanto continuar ,a alguien le paso esto ?
<luckatoni> Buenas
<luckatoni> El libreoffice no deja pasarlo a formato pdf no?
<raquel> luckatoni,  si que deja, está el icono en la barra superior
<raquel> si no te aparece, puedes ir a fichero - exporta como PDF
<luckatoni> raquel, cierto, muchas gracias, lo estaba buscando en guarda como,xd
<raquel> de nada!
<Xriveryk> buenos dias..... quien sabe como puedo hacer para ver las opciones para ver las fotos antes de abrirlas.... osea... tamaño grande.. lista.. detalles... y asi...
<Xriveryk> solo me sale el icono de imagen y es dificil saber cual es la foto que quiero abrir
<XuMuK> ostia, chicas en el canal)
<XuMuK> que sorpresa)
<SadlyMistaken> hola, miren, es que he descargado alguna que otra canción cuyos títulos están en Cirilico (letras rusas), y claro, como no las reconoce, me pone que es archivo DESCONOCIDO... y no se escuchan... pero si cambio el nombre al mp3, poniendole letras latinas, lo puedo escuchar perfectamente. hay alguna manera de que mi Ubuntu lea también letras cirilicas?
 * dczZzZz is back (gone 07:00:37)
 * dczZzZz is away: w0rk
<pandote> buenas
<pandote> como puedo hacer
<pandote> para agregar los escritorios
<pandote> a la barra
<pandote> ???
<vazald_> no entiendo la pregunta
<vazald_> los escritorios a la barra..
<pandote> la cantidad de escritorios
<pandote> viste los cuadraditos
<vazald_> si
<pandote> que te tendrian qeu aparecer
<vazald_> suele haber 4
<vazald_> esos?
<pandote> si
<pandote> comunmente
<pandote> hay 4
<pandote> yo no los tengo
<pandote> como hago para agregarlos
<pandote> si
<vazald_> en añadir
<vazald_> le das al boton derecho en la barra
<vazald_> añadir al panel
<vazald_> creo q esta ahi
<vazald_> selector de areas de trabajo
<pandote> dale perfecto
<pandote> ahora si
<pandote> y tengo otra
<pandote> como hago para mover el simbolito de redes disponibles
<pandote> de la izqierda a derecha
<vazald_> le das al simbolo boton derecho mover
<vazald_> y si no lo puedes mover seguramente sera porque hay un separador, tendras q mover este separado
<pandote> no no lo puedo mover por eso
<pandote> que es eso del separador?
<pandote> ok ahi pude :
<pandote> )
<pandote> :)
<pandote> gracias
<morfeo> Me dice que tengo un problema de package que lo informe, adonde lo informo_?
<atotclic> buenas
<kyperf> hola
<locum> hola
<locum> que me recomiendan instalar xamp o apache mysql y myphp directamente?
<kyperf> locum: todo por separado
<morfeo> si te queres ahorrar esfuerzo digo xamp
<vazald_> lo mismo digo q morfeo
<kyperf> la configuración por defecto de xamp es deprimente en cuanto a seguridad, si no tienes experiencia acabas siendo un colador
<locum> pero tan complicado esta el tema
<locum> mi duda es con el tema de la seguridad etc
<locum> no quiero problemas despues para replicar en el servidor
<locum> o sea algo medianamente sencillo
<locum> kyperf,  pero eso afectaria en local solamente no a la hora de replicar al server?
<kyperf> locum: ambas? :)
<locum> como ambas?
<kyperf> locum: has lo que quieras, pero es mejor instalar todo por separado y configurar a tu gusto...
<locum> el tema es q no tengo "gusto" jajaja es por ahorrar tiempo y trabajar en local
<locum> para despues subir al server
<morfeo> Depende locum si lo queres para testeo o para un servidor tambien es de valorar eso, pues si es para produccion en si, osea servidor servidor entonces hazlo por separado asi sabras lo que tenes, si lo queres para testeo ahorrate esfuerzo
<morfeo> entonces locum lo mejor es xamp
<gnome> hola a todos, me pueden recomendar algunos juegos?
<atotclic> yo instalo lamp
<braiam> morfeo: que informe qué?
<morfeo> el error braiam
<braiam> eso lo se, pero ¿cuál error morfeo?
<atotclic> gnome:  te recomiendo alien arena
<atotclic> gnome:  red eclipse
<gnome> atotclic: gracias
<morfeo> 'E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/sv.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_binary-amd64_Packages, E:No se pudieron analizar o abrir las listas de paquetes o el archivo de estado.'
<atotclic> son shooters
<gnome> algo de rol?
<atotclic> ha rol no suelo jugar yo error por mi parte
<morfeo> la ultima vez que me paso eso borre todo lists y despues cuando pude entrar al gestor de paquetes quite los recursos de Otros despues funko pero me pasa seguido no se si reportarlo nunca me habia salido ese mensaje braiam
<atotclic> pero baltazar nose si esta bien en sentro de software
<atotclic> tienes la seccion juegos y rol
<Obito> Hola, buenos dias! Alguien sabe como ingresar al modo consola en ubuntu 9.10 ? (Server)
<braiam> morfeo: ese no es un problema grave, hazle un «ls -l /var/lib/apt/lists/sv.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_binary-amd64_Packages» si es valor cero, entonces lo puedes borrar y hacer «apt-get update»
<atotclic> si
<braiam> Obito: el 9.10 no esta dentro del soporte, pero aún así todas las ediciones server vienen sin interfaz grafica
<atotclic> Obito:  sal de sesion y entra en consola
<morfeo> si esta braiam
<braiam> morfeo: y que tamaño tiene?
<atotclic> dando a alt f-1 hasta f
<morfeo> 144 braiam
<atotclic> si no pueds entrar via ssh
<atotclic> Obito: ssh usuario@ipservidor
<Obito> muchas gracias
<atotclic> desde otro pc
<braiam> atotclic: un server no tiene interfaz graficto, por lo tanto desde que encienda el servidor va ha estar en una tty
<atotclic> puede ser la ip local o esterna segun donde estes
<braiam> gráfica*
<locum> lamp parece mas simple de configurar no lo conocia, estoy equivocado?7
<Obito> yo sabia q con una combinacion de teclas ingresabas al modo peo no la recuerdo, apreto ctrlaltf1 pero no hace nada
<atotclic> ya
<Obito> y con ctrl+alt+f2 me tira errores x todos lados XD
<atotclic> es que estoy en el netbook y tengo la letra pequeña y los rayos de sol no me dejan leer muy bien
<atotclic> braiam:
<braiam> atotclic: si no instaló el ssh-server, jamas podrá entrar por ssh.
<atotclic> prueba solo alt funcion
<atotclic> donde estas
<atotclic> Obito:  donde estas??
<braiam> Obito: te recomiendo que actualices a la versión 10.04, que es la que tiene soporte
<atotclic> desde dononde intentas entrar
<vazald_> que diferencia hay entre que tenga soporte o no?
<atotclic> que has instalado hasta ahora???
<Obito> desde el mismo servidor, pasa que tiene interfaz este..
<atotclic> que no tiene actualizaciones de seguridad pore ejemplo
<Obito> el servidor es medio trucho xq tiene de todo instalado, como si fuera un pc de oficina...
<atotclic> da igual la interfaz no ves el login
<atotclic> te has logueado??
<braiam> vazald_: que existen vulnerabilidades que se descubren luego y son reparadas por actualizaciones
<Obito> sii estoy logueado
<atotclic> ok
<braiam> Obito: entonces ya está, es una consola
<atotclic> puedes escribir
<Obito> mmm digamos q necesito ir a la tty2
<colo> como solucionar cuando al actualizar me tira error se necesitan descargar paquetes no confiables?
<Obito> en modo grafico no me deja ingresar un usuario como sudoer
<atotclic> colo: instala por consola
<atotclic> Obito: si te has logueado estas dentro
<atotclic> ahora bien entra sudo su
<braiam> !gpg colo
<kubot> colo: Los paquetes de Ubuntu normalmente están firmados y es buena práctica tener la llave para verificar su autenticidad, utiliza el comando « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <número de la llave faltante> » para instalarla.
<braiam> Obito: el usuario root viene deshabilitado por defecto en todas las versiones de ubuntu
<colo> me maree
<Obito> ahora voy a probar si me deja
<braiam> Obito: si quieres permisos de root usa el comando «sudo»
<atotclic> colo: instala las llave por consola
<vazald_> eso no se soluciona aceptando todos los repositorios?
<Obito> sisi esas cosas las conosco... pasa q mi jefe me decia q no se ṕodia y necesitaba entrar al modo texto..
<braiam> colo: cuando actualizas la lista de paquetes debe aparecer un mensaje al final, que dice los números que tienes que usar
<Obito> nose q habra pasado XD
<Obito> muchas gracias :D
<atotclic> obito a ver un servidor se entra en modo texto con tan solo loguearse
<braiam> vazald_: colo no es recomendado confiar en todos los repositorios, sin firmar.
<vazald_> ya, pero no conocia lo de la llave
<atotclic> los repositorios o todo lo que instales tiene que tener llave
<atotclic> aun asi hay algunas llaves de segun que si
<atotclic> tio
<atotclic> que nose deve confiar
<colo_> atotclic, me loguee y despues como actualizo?
<braiam> atotclic: siempre se puede confiar en las llaves de "keyserver.ubuntu.com"
<atotclic> sudo apt-get update
<braiam> colo_: «sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade»
<atotclic> si de ubuntu si
<colo_> ok
<atotclic> hubo un caso en que lo pillaron a uno
<atotclic> no se braiam quien era o que repo era
<atotclic> ñ
<braiam> atotclic: los ppa no son recomendados para instalar paquetes, ya que no están probados si es a lo que te refieres
<atotclic> ijh8
<atotclic> ha eso me refiero los de ubuntu por supuesto que hay que confiar
<atotclic> yo del resto desconfio de muchos
<atotclic> aunque no haya que hacerlo
<colo_> joya esta actualizando, una vez actualizado los paquetes puedo actualizar al 11-04 ?
<atotclic> si
<colo_> muchas gracias por la ayuda
<colo_> :)
<atotclic> no hay de que
<m4v> !away > dczZzZz
<kubot> dczZzZz: Por favor mira mi mensaje privado.
<Pancho> Hola, configuro mi teclado con gconf, pero al reiniciar todo vuelve como antes, como hacer para configurar el teclado?
<rengo> holas buenos dias
<rengo> alguien sabe donde se guarda el archivo syslog.conf?
<rengo> donde esta?
<vazald_> porque no usas el buscador de archivos?
<vazald_> en /etc
<vazald_> creo
<ElVillano> saludos a todos
<Xago> hola muchachos...estoy buscando cómo leer toda mi red cableada y wifi....donde me entregue la MacAddress de cada dispositivo conectado
<Xago> quién me da una mano?
<m4v> ejecuta "arp"
<m4v> debería dar una lista de los dipositivos que respondan
<Morfeo> puede que tambien sirva aircrack y nmap
<Xago> m4v, ese es el problema...pocos me responde al arp
<guampa> Xago: podrias combinar nmap -sP y arping
 * dczZzZz is back (gone 04:03:57)
<decz> m4v, disculpa no me habia percatado
<Xago_> guampa, como combino?
<guampa> Xago: sabes usar sed, awk, bash?
<Xago_> nop
<guampa> ok dame un minuto
<guampa> Xago_: while read what; do arping -c1 $what; done< <(nmap -sP 192.168.1.0/24 | sed -ne '/^.*scan report.*$/p' | sed 's/^Nmap scan report for \(.*\)$/\1/g') | grep "Unicast reply"
<guampa> cambia 192.168.1.0/24 por tu red y mascara
<Xago_> wooowww...el comando parte desde do arping?
<guampa> no desde while
<Xago_> desde la terminal?
<Xago_> o es un script shell?
<guampa> si copia toda esa linea y pegala en un terminal
<guampa> si lo escribis en un archivito de texto lo podes usar como script
<Xago_> guampa, "WARNING: interface is ignored: Operation not permitted"
<guampa> si podes ignorar esa advertencia, arping intenta todas las interfases
<guampa> podes evitar el warning pasandole -I <interfaz> a arping
<Xago_> pero fueron muchas líneas...como un loop
<guampa> y te va a tirar el warning por cada ip que trata de pasarle a arping, si estas usando un loop "while"
<Xago_> y al final entrega el reporte de su búsqueda?
<guampa> si le agregas a todo el choclo " > salida.txt" si
<guampa> los warnings probablemente no queden en el salida.txt porque los debe tirar por el error estandar
<Xago_> guampa, el archivo salida.txt....está en blanco
<Xago_> :(
<guampa> te aparecieron respuestas cuando lo probaste por pantalla?
<Xago_> nada
<guampa> entonces tampoco te van a aparecer en el archivo
<guampa> el primer comando largo entonces no te dio ninguna respuesta? le ajustaste el numero de red y mascara?
<Xago_> sip...la ip es 192.168.4.0/24
<Xago_> así que solo cambié 1 número ;)
<guampa> corre solo esta parte aver: nmap -sP 192.168.1.0/24 | sed -ne '/^.*scan report.*$/p' | sed 's/^Nmap scan report for \(.*\)$/\1/g'
<guampa> perdon, con tu numero de red :P
<guampa> te tendrian que aparecer las ip que responden de a una por linea
<Xago_> guampa, ahora sólo me mostró las IPs activas
<guampa> agarra cualquiera de esas ip y proba: arping -c1 <ip>
<unknown> juas
<unknown> si pongo una entrada en /etc/sysctl.conf, porque al reiniciar no está en /proc/sys/ como la puse?
<guampa> que entrada pusiste?
<unknown> net.ipv4.tcp_sack = 1
<unknown> esa
<unknown> y al mirar /proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_sack esta a 0 :(
<mimecar> unknown: ¿que es lo que quieres hacer?
<unknown> activarlo :D
<unknown> el tcp sack
<unknown> asi no se hace?
<guampa> probaste poniendolo via sysctl directamente?
<unknown> si, pero al reiniciar se borra
<unknown> y si uso sysctl -p, que es para recargar el fichero /etc/sysctl.conf si se pone a 1!
<guampa> interesante, si aca esta en 1
<guampa> por ahi para no complicarte podes ver de poner una llamada a sysctl en /etc/rc.local ... feo, pero puede arreglarlo
<unknown> es verdad
<unknown> pero me extraña que no funcione...
<unknown> porque tengo otras entradas ahi que si funcionan
<SrCoco> Hola
<SrCoco> ¿Cuál es el puerto (redes) máximo que puede ocuparse?
<SrCoco> 65535 ?
<unknown> resulta que firestarter me lo estaba poniendo a 0...
<mimecar> programa inteligente
<Tarrasquero> buenas!
<unknown> inteligente por que?
<mimecar> si el cortafuegos lo desactiva tendrá alguna razón importante
<mimecar> que es lo que hace eso que quieres activar?
<hhlp> SrCoco, -> http://www.iana.org/assignments/port-numbers
<SrCoco> hhlp: gracias. una cosa, el puerto 0 existe!?
<Tarrasquero> nu
<hhlp> SrCoco, -> si existe pero esta reservado
<unknown> cuando se pierden datos, envia informacion sobre los que faltan, en una conexion tcp
<unknown> no se porque lo desactivara...
<SrCoco> hhlp: para el so?
<hhlp> SrCoco, -> El puerto 0 es un puerto reservado, pero es un puerto permitido si el emisor no permite respuestas del receptor.
<SrCoco> very ty
<SrCoco> byebye channel ;)
<Lamusj> Buenas, de casualidad alguien sabe como conectar 2 pc's (1 portatil y el otro de escritorio) con ubuntu ??
<mimecar> Lamusj: con cable o wifi
<Lamusj> cable
<mimecar> que es lo que quieres compartir entre los ordenadores?
<Lamusj> es pasar una carpeta que pesa mas o menos 17GB a mi pc desde el portatil
<mimecar> comparte una carpeta en el otro equipo y conectate poniendo la dirección ip
<Lamusj> mimecar, donde le pongo la direccion ip?
<mimecar> en el navegador de archivos
<Lamusj> me eh leido algunos tutos, pero unos dices que con samba, otros que instale apache, que configure squid etc etc :s
<mimecar> apache y squid no te sirven
<mimecar> siendo las dos máquinas linux, tampoco sería necesario samba
<Lamusj> entonces lo que debo hacer es crear una conexion, donde le ponga direccion ip/mascara y puesta de enlance en el ipv4 ?? mimecar
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> comparte una carpeta
<mimecar> en la otra máquina en el navegador de archivos pones la ip
<Lamusj> la ip del pc que compartio la carpeta?
<mimecar> si
<Lamusj> Ok, con eso ya transfiero los archivos de unaa?
<mimecar> si te conectas y tienes permisos de lectura si
<Lamusj> mimecar, Gracias! voy a probar a ver!
<erAbuelo> buenas
<Lamusj> mimecar: estass??
<mimecar> poco rato
<Lamusj> mimecar: ya hice lo que dijiste y no funciono :/ al darle la ip en el navegador me sale que no se puede conectar
<mimecar> estas comportiendo la carpeta en el otro equipo?
<Lamusj> mimecar: pues creo que si :p
<Lamusj> mimecar: como compartes carpetas? boton derecho encima de la carpeta?
<Guest36419> Que necesito para poner una VPN ? tengo un ubuntu 11.4 y me quiero conectar a el desde cualquier lugar con un windows xp que hago ? no entiendo muy bien la mecania a seguir.
<guampa> marcosalberto: un server vpn, lo mas simple+compatible con windows es una VPN pptp
<mimecar> marcosalberto: no es tan sencillo hacer lo que quieres con vpn
<Lamusj> mimecar: como compartes carpeta?
<mimecar> uso kde
<marcosalberto> guampa, mimecar  el vpn server ya viene instalado en ubuntu 11.4 ? o tengo que bajaro ? tengo entendido que me puedo conectar a una vpn desde 11.4 pero no puedo montar un vpn server estoy bien ?
<mimecar> marcosalberto: que yo sepa no está instalado
<guampa> marcosalberto: necesitas instalarlo, creo que el paquete es pptpd, pero nunca configure uno
<guampa> no es muy complicado aca hay un tuto para 10.04 http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-pptp-vpn-server-with-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx.html
<guampa> a lo mejor sirve
<mimecar> Lamusj: en las propiedades de la carpeta tienes que tener alguna opción para compartir
 * mimecar desconecta
<Lamusj> Alguien de casualidad sabe como poner 2 pcs en red, los don con ubuntu y conectados por medio del cablee !!!
<Lamusj> ??
<XuMuK> Lamusj, tienen que estar conectados mediante un hub o un router
<Tarrasquero> seria con un concentrador
<Tarrasquero> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_1rg1XkxDB_w/S9pV88yTcEI/AAAAAAAAAJU/ENq5iEegJ5E/s1600/hub.jpg
<Tarrasquero> lo que decia XuMuK
<XuMuK> еso) un hub)
<Tarrasquero> yo lo conozco como concentrador
<Tarrasquero> de red vaya
<Perseo_5> hola, buenas noches
<XuMuK> hola
<Perseo_5> es un switch lo de la foto
<omikron4> una pregunta.. puedo deshabilitar el teclado de mi laptop??
<XuMuK> pues sí, lo pone ahi...
<Tarrasquero> http://pastebin.com/UmWv0SHY
<Tarrasquero> descripcion^
<XuMuK> bueno, vamos, digo hub como de costumbre, ya se que casi no se fabrican ya y ahora son todos switch)
<Perseo_5> ok ;)
<Perseo_5> A alguno/a le ocurre los constantes cuelgues de Firefox en Kubuntu 11.04?
<m4v> Perseo_5: nunca :/
<Perseo_5> m4v: me ocurre cada día 5 o 6 veces/día. No haciendo nada en especial... a veces le estreso un poco porque cierro un pestaña y abro otra rápidamente
<Nineain> hi
<Perseo_5> seguiré investigando.. hasta otra!
<Nineain> alguno sabe como desactivar el update de etc/modt??
<rommel> buenas noches con todos
<rommel> alguien save de algun programa para decifrar contraseñas wifi?
<cousteau> ya quieres piratearle la wifi al vecino?
<rommel> jajajaj no
<rommel> pasaq tengo un amigo
<rommel> q esta con el tema y no me quiere enseñar
<rommel> estubo siempre por windos y ahora me conto q esto lo hace con una distribucion linux
<rommel> asi q pregunto aver quien save asi poder aprender
<cousteau> hay tutos en internet, el prog se llama "aircrack"... pero no preguntes por aquí porque es un tema algo tabú
<m4v> rommel: no damos soporte sobre eso :/
<rommel> ok gracias cousteau
<rommel> ok mp4 solo preguntaba
<rommel> por q no queria q un tipo de windos sepa mas y nop saver de nada
<m4v> creo que los que necesitan usar ese programa saben su oficio y no necesitan entrar a preguntar en un canal IRC como usarlo.
<nasser> hola, puedo instalar windows 7 desde ubuntu???
<gnome> jaja
<gnome> hola
<nasser> particionando y montando la iso para q se inicie la isntalacion??
<Tarrasquero> nasser: si te refires a parasito si
<gnome> alguien sabe un servicio gratuito de vpn en Suecia o Suiza?
<nasser> Tarrasquero: parásito? xD
<Tarrasquero> parasito de windows
<nasser> a ver yo tengo ubuntu instalado
<m4v> nasser: como es eso de instalar windows desde ubuntu?
<Tarrasquero> ains...
<rommel> no presupuesto,solo quería saber mas del tema pues uno trata siempre de estar a la vanguardia,solo eso
<Tarrasquero> entendí al reves
<nasser> si particiono el disco duro desde ubuntu y despues monto la iso de windows 7 en ubuntu y en el instalador selecciono la particion que he creado para instalar windows 7, podre???
<m4v> rommel: crackear wifi no es estar a la vanguardia ;)
<m4v> nasser: no creo
<Tarrasquero> rommel: es delito
<rommel> si eso le dige
<rommel> pero al parecer se basa q es sot es libre
<nasser> m4v: Tarrasquero me dijo que podia
<Tarrasquero> y a una red abierta...ni pensarlo
<rommel> m4v lo digo por llamarlo de alguna forma
<Tarrasquero> nasser: tambien e rectificado
<Tarrasquero> 00:33 < Tarrasquero> entendí al reves
<m4v> nasser: Tarrasquero te entendio al reves
<nasser> ah ok...
<rommel> no hay drama
<rommel> si bajo ese programa donde c uede haver guardado en la pc?
<nasser> es que estoy instalando un CFW en mi nokia y en el virtualbox no me detecta
<Tarrasquero> pero... si dedicas una particion para la iso... no se si iniciando desde ella podras
<Tarrasquero> pero lo veo innecesario
<rommel> como poder encontrar un programa instalado en ubuntu
<rommel> graficamente
<rommel> o abrirlo desde la terminal?
<chilicuil> rommel: tal vez puedas hechar mano de $ apropos palabra
<rommel> chilicuil:  no entendi?
<chilicuil> rommel: sip, por ejemplo $ apropos wpa; # y obtendras los comandos relacionados con la conexión a esa clase de redes, supongo que a eso te refieres
#ubuntu-es 2011-06-14
<rommel> aver
<rommel> pero como abrirlo graficamente
<rommel> si veo q esta instalado desde la consola
<rommel> pero graficamente no c como abrirlo
<rommel> te mando un pastebin
<chilicuil> rommel: si
<rommel> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/626208/
<cousteau> rommel, busca en el contenido del paquete si hay un archivo en /usr/share/applications/*.desktop
<cousteau> puedes ver el contenido del paquete en packages.ubuntu.com
<chilicuil> rommel: ok, creo que ya entiendo lo que quieres decir, si es como cousteau menciona, lo unico que tienes que hacer es abrir esos archivos y buscar la linea 'exec', ese es el comando 'verdadero' que hace que arranque el programa grafico, otra es ir al menu, dar botón secundario y ver en sus propiedades que comando es, aunque desconozco si eso aplique para la nueva interface de ubuntu
<rommel> la verdad q ignoro como hacerlo me podrian ayudar porfavor
<rommel> al parecer necesita de algo mas para poder verño graficamente?
<chilicuil> rommel: ok, al parecer no estamos en sintonia, explicanos que es lo que quieres hacer, algun programa grafico no funciona?, quieres poder correr un programa grafico a partir de la consola?
<rommel> bueno me baje el paqueteaircrack desde sinagtisp
<cousteau> chilicuil, quiere hacer lo contrario
<rommel> y no lo encuentro donde esta instalado para poder abrirlo
<cousteau> quiere encontrar el programa sin usar la terminal
<cousteau> ¿cómo se llama el programa?
<rommel> asi es
<rommel> aircrack-ng
<cousteau> no tiene interfaz gráfica
<rommel> a entiendo
<cousteau> es por línea de comandos
<rommel> osea q solo se puede abrir por terminal?
<rommel> ok
<rommel> entiendo
<vazald_> sinagtisp?
<rommel> y para abrirlo desde la terminal como tengo q hacer
<cousteau> rommel, mira en google, hay tutoriales
<rommel> bueno lo hare
<rommel> saludos
<erAbuelo> hasta mañana
<spikelinux> hola a to2
<asterissco> hola
<asterissco> no sabia que existia esto :p
<asterissco> hacia años q no me conectaba al irc
<spikelinux> jajaja
<spikelinux> es mas viejo que mi awela
<spikelinux> xD
<asterissco> xDD
<spikelinux> asterissco, saludos
<asterissco> saludos
<asterissco> turno de noche?
<spikelinux> mmm aca en mexico son como las 6 de la tarde
<asterissco> el curro me tiene el horario cambiado y tengo que improvisar
<asterissco> ahhh, mexico
<asterissco> se expande Ubuntu por alli?
<spikelinux> algo, ya sabes es como la viruela xD
<spikelinux> a todos les da pero al final pocos que quedan con ella
<spikelinux> xD
<asterissco> xDDD
<asterissco> en españa mas o menos lo mismo, pero poco a poco se va escuchando mas
<spikelinux> worale pues de los males el no tan peor jeje llevas mucho tiempo en linux?
<asterissco> tontentando desde hace muchos años, como sistema fijo mas o menos 3 años
<asterissco> y tu?
<spikelinux> mmm como 12
<spikelinux> anios
<spikelinux> jeje
<spikelinux> pero aun sigo aprendiendo
<asterissco> teclado de USA?
<spikelinux> mi lap xD
<asterissco> eres informatico¿ xD
<spikelinux> aun que para poder usar todas lo he dejado asi
<spikelinux> iep
<asterissco> a que te dedicas?
<spikelinux> sistemas y gps
<asterissco> que sistema :P
<asterissco> en fin, conoces algun documental de informatica que valga la pena?
<spikelinux> mmm hay muchos pero depende el enfoque o lo que quieras aprender
<asterissco> historia mas bien
<asterissco> como se creo internet por ejemplo
<spikelinux> mm esta el de codigo linux, que mas que hablar de linux habla mucho de los inicios del internet
<asterissco> ya lo he visto, no me parece que se desarrolle muy bien ese documental, pero bueno
<asterissco> ahh ya di con uno, un saludo, suerte spikelinux
<spikelinux> bambii
<spikelinux> ahi tamos
<spikelinux> saludos
<Lamusj> Buenas noches!
<Lamusj> Alguno que depronto sepa como puedo reemplazar el compiz, tengo Xfce! pero no me salen los botones de cerrar, minizar y maximinzar
<GatoLoko^> Lamusj puedes volver a lanzar compiz o larzar otro gestor de ventanas, prueba "compiz --replace" o "xfwm4 --replace"
<joseefrainpb> hola a todos
<morfeo> hey mi firefox no me reproduce los videos flash antes lo hacie pero hace 5 minutos ya no lo hace ni en youtube ni en daylimotion
<CloudStrife> mira los plugins
<morfeo> windows media player plugin 10 compatible totem
<morfeo> multimedia plugin compatible con totem 2.32.0
<morfeo> chockwave flash
<morfeo> quicktime plugin 7.6.6
<morfeo> divx web player
<morfeo> todos activados
<CloudStrife> que raro.. :|
<CloudStrife> como instalaste el flash?
<CloudStrife> hay varios metodos >.<
<morfeo> desde repositorios
<morfeo> pero funsionaba tiene bastante funsionando hasta ahorita dejo de funcionar asi por asi
<CloudStrife> rarisimo :|
<CloudStrife> pero veamos
<CloudStrife> instala con: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<morfeo> ya esta en la version mas resiente
<morfeo> que yuca verdad?
<morfeo> y ya prove en tres paginas y lo mismo
<CloudStrife> dish
<Braiam>  morfeo: sudo dpkg-reconfigure flashpluin-installer
<CloudStrife> elimina cache
<Braiam> flashplugin-installer*
<morfeo> Braiam: me dice que ingrese la direccion de donde quiero que baje el packete
<morfeo> CloudStrife: probando
<Braiam> que??? se supone que el debe de bajarlo solo ¬.¬
<morfeo> copy-paste, ademas le puse la g
<Braiam> no te dá un predeterminado??
<morfeo> es lo primero que me sale
<morfeo> es una screen ben rar
 * Braiam está en win y no puede confirmar
<morfeo> si quiere subo la imagen a imagebin
<CloudStrife> si
<CloudStrife> pero no estoy seguro si es flash-plugin-installer
<CloudStrife> o flashplugin-installer
<CloudStrife> e.e
<Braiam> raro... cancela y pon sudo apt-get --reinstall install flashplugin-installer
<Braiam> CloudStrife: esta bien flashplugin-installer
<Braiam> hubo un update reciente de flash?? o ff??
<morfeo> brian
<Braiam> morfeo: ???????
<morfeo> Braiam:  no le puse nada y como no se cerraba la screen solo le di aceptar sin incertar nada ahori dice que si quiero descargarla desde www.adobe.com le doy si?
<Braiam> sí!!
<morfeo> descargando...
<Braiam> eso es lo que buscaba... ¬.¬
<morfeo> ya esta
<morfeo> ¬¬ no jala
<morfeo> Braiam:
<Braiam> cerraste y abriste el navegador, cierto morfeo?
<morfeo> mmm
<morfeo> ahora lo hago
<Braiam> ¬.¬
<morfeo> ahi esta hermano mil gracias ajaja
<morfeo> que habra sido?
<morfeo> Braiam:
<Braiam> nada... es un problema cuando se actualiza ff o algo así... a mi me pasa de tanto en tanto
<CloudStrife> e.e
<morfeo> bueno gracias Braiam y CloudStrife por el apoyo
<Braiam> no hay de que morfeo... me saludas a Trinity :P
<morfeo> XD
<Braiam> alguien que use natty me puede pasar los archivos ~/.x* para comparar algo??
<decz> .x ?
<Braiam> decz: ls ~/.x*
<Braiam> esos
<Braiam> exepto el log
<jeggz> hola amigos de soporte, estoy aqui para pedir alguno de ustedes me ayude con un problema que tengo con wine, el cual no quiere correr los programas y me aparece un mensaje de error o algo asi
<Braiam> jeggz: por que no comienzas por decirnos que dice el mensaje de error? ;)
<jeggz> The file '/home/-----/Escritorio/--- is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied from an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.
<Braiam> jeggz: solo tienes que hacer clic derecho en el archivo, propiedades, permisos, y marca la casilla de permitir ejecutable
<Braiam> o en una consola "chmod +x /home/-----/Escritorio/---
<jeggz> ohhh , que curioso algo tan sencillo, en fin, tambien tengo otra pregunta
<jeggz> es sobre el virtualbox ya que no se exactamente como emular otros SO
<Braiam> jeggz:  is not marked as executable <--- significa que el archivo en cuestion no tiene permisos de ejecución ;)
<Braiam> !virtualbox jeggz
<kubot> jeggz: VirtualBox es una maquina virtual que permite instalar otros SO, como Windows, sin alterar tu maquina. Puedes instalarlo desde los repositorios o conseguirlo (con soporte USB) en http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads .
<jeggz> si
<jeggz> de hecho lo tengo instalado
<jeggz> y ya todo bien, pero apenas despues de configurarlo ya para arrancer el SO me manda un mensaje de error
<Braiam> jeggz: y (de nuevo) cuál es el mensaje de error???
<jeggz> a ver este es el mensaje
<jeggz> Kernel driver not installed (rc=-1908)
<jeggz> The VirtualBox Linux kernel driver (vboxdrv) is either not loaded or there is a permission problem with /dev/vboxdrv. Please reinstall the kernel module by executing
<jeggz> '/etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup'
<jeggz> as root. Users of Ubuntu, Fedora or Mandriva should install the DKMS package first. This package keeps track of Linux kernel changes and recompiles the vboxdrv kernel module if necessary.
<Braiam> !paste jeggz
<kubot> jeggz: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<Braiam> te quedarás silenciado un momento jeggz
<Braiam> jeggz: pero el mensaje te lo indica: ejecute "/etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup" como root y trate de nuevo :(
<jeggz> si
<jeggz> y eso lo intente
<jeggz> pero
<Braiam> tambien te recomienda instalar un paquete dkms
<jeggz> ohhh
<Braiam> no recuerdo como se llama...
<jeggz> ahora que acabo de abrirlo de nuevo, me dice que hay una nueva version del VirtualBox
<jeggz> sera que este no me de el problema ?
<Braiam> jeggz: de donde lo instalaste???
<Braiam> de los repos o de la pagina
<jeggz> no
<Braiam> no?
<jeggz> lo que sucede esta distro es una modificacion
<jeggz> que se llama ubuntu snow
<jeggz> y pues ya trae estos paquetes dentro de la instalación
<Braiam> jeggz: ejecuta esto "cat /etc/apt/sources.list | grep - ubuntu"
<Braiam> ups...
<Braiam> es "cat /etc/apt/sources.list | grep -v ubuntu"
<Braiam> ups... de nuevo
<Braiam> es "cat /etc/apt/sources.list | grep -v ubuntu | grep -v '#'"
<jeggz> ohh gracias Braiam, por cierto este codigo para que es?
<Braiam> jeggz: quiero saber si los paquetes son de los repos oficiales o no
<Braiam> jeggz: recuerdas donde pegarlo??
<jeggz> ahh
<jeggz> aver
<jeggz> si
<jeggz> me aparecio una direccion
<jeggz> de repository karmic
<Braiam> karmic??
<jeggz> si
<jeggz> pero es una direccion en internet
<Braiam> jeggz: esa distribución ya no esta soportada
<jeggz> al principio aparece deb
<Braiam> si, eso lo se. pero karmic koala es del ago-2009 y estamos a mediados del 2011
<Braiam> perdón octubre
<Braiam> !ubuntu
<kubot> Ubuntu es una distribución GNU/Linux libre, basada en Debian. http://www.ubuntu-es.org | Sitio oficial www.ubuntu.org​ (Inglés) | Documentación http://doc.ubuntu-es.org | última versión Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal)
<Braiam> jeggz: consiguete la ultima versión desde ^ y así podemos estar seguros de que te podría pasar ;)
<jeggz> oh la ultima version te refieres a la version de los repositorios?
<Braiam> jeggz: me refiero a que karmic puede tener errores que se solucionaron en versiones posteriores
<jeggz> oye pero yo no tengo el karmic koala
<jeggz> si no el maverick meerkat
<el_del_otro_dia> hola
<Braiam> ok jeggz, pero te debo advertir que mezclar repos de diferentes versiones de ubuntu no es recomendable
<jeggz> eso me imagino ha de ser
<jeggz> acabo de descargarme el paquete actualizado de la nueva version
<jeggz> esperemos que este no me de el mismo problema
<el_del_otro_dia> te gusta vivir al limite
<jeggz> amigo ya por ultimo, si es mucho de la pregunta
<jeggz> como hacer un programa predeterminado para un tipo de archivo, es que el paquete esta en deb
<jeggz> y el gdebi lo se en que direccion se encuentra para elegirlo
<Braiam> jeggz: debería aparcecer si le das clic derecho, y buscas la opción abrir con...
<jeggz> en la ventana que dice abrir con, despues le doy en examinar, pero de ahi no se en que lugar estan todos los programas que tengo instalados
<Braiam> jeggz: ejecuta "which gdebi" y te dirá donde esta
<jeggz> segun se es / user / share /applications
<jeggz> pero no la encuentro
<Braiam> jeggz: por que no es "user" es /usr/share/applications
<jeggz> por eso
<el_del_otro_dia> xD
<jeggz> jejej
<jeggz> ese fue un error de escritura
<jeggz> pero aun asi
<jeggz> no lo corre
<Braiam> jeggz: y "locate gdebi | grep bin"
<jeggz> pues parece no reconocerlo
<jeggz> :S
<asterissco> siendo root haz: updatedb
<Braiam> jeggz: ya termino??
<jeggz> no
<jeggz> solo busco
<jeggz> la direccion
<jeggz> jejej
<jeggz> en usr/share/applications aparece el gdebi.desktop pero cuando le doy aceptar me aparece que no se puede correr
<Roinux> hola
<Roinux> soy nuevo en linux ... estoy usando el kubuntu y en mi memoria usb tengo un virus para windows...exite alguna posibilidad de que pueda ver el codigo de ese virus desde linux?
<debsan> no creo, seguramente es un binario
<CloudStrife> eliminalo y ya...
<CloudStrife> y sobre el codigo... lo dudo mucho :|
<CloudStrife> debe ser un autoejecutable
<Roinux> si
<Roinux> wueno es ese virus de windows que se copia el nombre de las carpetas y con extension exe
<CloudStrife> formatea tu usb mejor :D
<Roinux> nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<Roinux> keria hacer pruebas aki en linux con ese virus
<Braiam> Roinux: todavia no se ha oido del primer virus que se pueda ejecutar en wine...
<CloudStrife> consigue el codigo fuente del mismo Roinux
<CloudStrife> xD
<Braiam> y compilalo con make && make armagedon (?)
<unknow> Hola! Quisiera saber como hacer para que los usuarios de windows no vean mis acentos como símbolos.
<Braiam> unknow: usa utf-8
<unknow> Vale!
<Braiam> unknow: tienes que reiniciar el cliente o la conexión
<unknow> Donde lo configuro?
<Braiam> unknow: que cliente tienes?
<unknow> Porque ya lo tenía "usado" pero igual dicen que leen son simbolos en vez de acento.
<unknow> "Xchat"
<Braiam> unknow: diles que usen xchat-wdk y estarán bien
<unknow> :)
<Braiam> ahí clientes en win que simplemente no sirven :|
<unknow> Pero es que no le puedo decir a cientos de users "windowsdependientes" que se pasen a eso.
<Braiam> unknow: ya cambiaste a utf-8 y reiniciaste xchat???
<unknow> Es que esa es la que config que usaba.
<unknow> Pero vale, ya lo hago.
<Braiam> unknow: y??
<unknow> aún.
<unknow> Persiste el problema.
<Braiam> unknow: que server y chan???
<unknow> Chatzona.
<Braiam> unknow: irc.chatzona.com??
<unknow> irc.chatzona.org
<Braiam> unknow: en que puerto??
<unknow> 6667
<Braiam> ok
<Braiam> unknow: mandamela por aqui para no hacer ruido en esos canales
<unknow> Dx
<unknow> Enviando.
<Braiam> !imagebin unknow
<kubot> unknow: Si necesitas mostrarnos una captura de pantalla de tu problema, sube la imagen a http://tinyurl.com/imagebin y pega el link en el canal.
<Braiam> unknow: estoy detras de un fw... dudo que pase
<unknow> http://imagebin.org/158176
<Braiam> mm... raro... me dijiste que ya reiniciaste xchat unknow, cierto?
<unknow> Cierto.
<Braiam> unknow: raro... yo uso xchat y no tuve ese problema
<unknow> :S
<unknow> Lo mismo pensé.
<Braiam> trataste crear una nueva entrada?
<unknow> Esta es la segunda. :)
<Braiam> unknow: haz "locales | grep LC | grep -i utf" y dime si te da algo
<unknow> En la terminal?
<Braiam> sí
<andres_> algun antivirus para ubuntu ?
<andres_> no me funciona el klamav
<Braiam> andres_: clamav... el unico que conosco
<Braiam> conozco*
<andres_> como se usa
<Braiam> andres_: usas kde??
<andres_> Braiam, ubuntu 11.04
<andres_> clamtk antivirus
<andres_> clamav 0.97
<andres_> version de la interfaz grafica 4.30
<unknow> Todos los LC marca Utf8
<Braiam> !antivirus andres_
<kubot> andres_: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<Braiam> ups... esta en ingles... :S
<andres_> si entiendo
<andres_> no necesito para linux
<andres_> pero es para escanear un usb
<andres_> que tiene virus y lo van a usar en windows
<Braiam> andres_: con nautilus y un golpe de vista lo puedes hacer
<andres_> si
<andres_> pero no se cual de todos es
<Braiam> busca por carpetas RECICLER, y exe's, com's
<andres_> tengo dos .exe
<Braiam> andres_: haz un ls *.exe y todo lo que no sepas que es, es probable que sea un virus
<andres_> y un recycler
<Braiam> andres_: y conoces alguno de los exe?
<andres_> Braiam, es que el usb no es mio
<Braiam> andres_: pues subelos a virustotal y que el te diga
<andres_> ah ok
<andres_> tienes la web ?
<Braiam> google: virustotal ???
<Braiam> no se si es org o com :P
<andres_> xD
<andres_> ty
<unknow> Necesito ayuda con el "Krusader"
<Braiam> unknow: tirame lo que te sale en xchat cuando escribes "/charset"
<unknow> Que debo modificar para poder usar el Krusader para entrar en el modo administrador?
<unknow> Current charset: UTF-8
<Braiam> unknow: te pasaba lo mismo con IRC???
<Braiam> poniendolo en IRC?
<unknow> No he usado irc.
<Braiam> unknow: cambialo a IRC y me avisas
<bl4ckh4wk28> tengo un problema con nmap...cuando hago un sondeo desde la consola me muestra este error:
<bl4ckh4wk28> You requested a scan type which requires root privileges.
<bl4ckh4wk28> alguien sabe q pasa??
<popkill> sudo orden
<popkill> no podes usar nmap como user
<Braiam> bl4ckh4wk28: intentas hacer un ping flood, o un scaneo de udp?
<bl4ckh4wk28> scaneo de udp
<Braiam> popkill: solo para ciertos tipos de escaneo
<Braiam> bl4ckh4wk28: eso requiere permisos de root
<popkill> para el que quiere hacer tuiene que ser root
<bl4ckh4wk28> braiam y como le hago para darle los permisos de root
<bl4ckh4wk28> ??
<Braiam> bl4ckh4wk28: sudo nmap -bla -bla -bla
<Braiam> y tu contraseña
<unknow> Dx
<bl4ckh4wk28> ok dame un seg a ver..
<unknow> No se puede ejecutar krusader en modo administrador, porque krusader o kdesu no se encuentran en el path. ¡Por favor configure las dependencias en Konfigurator!
<unknow> Que debo configurar para poder entrar como Administrador?
<Braiam> unknow: ya que no usas kde, no tienes las dependencias del krusader
<unknow> Debo instalar Kde?
<Braiam> unknow: o buscar una alternativa en gnome
<Braiam> que hace el krussader unknow???
<popkill> es un file manager creo
<unknow> Descomprimir/Comprimir archivos.
<popkill> ?
<Braiam> unknow: para eso tienes file-roller en gnome, sin complicaciones
<popkill> unknow: estas medio confundido creo
<popkill> es un file-manager ahi me fije bien, porq no me acordaba
<bl4ckh4wk28> excelente...gracias Braiam =P
<Braiam> unknow: ya te ven los acentos
<Braiam> ??
<unknow> Para las operaciones de copia de archivos, ver el contenido de los comprimidos, etc. He usado la aplicacón Krusader.
<popkill> claro
<popkill> unknow: que entorno usas?
<popkill> gnome?
<unknow> Ubuntu 10.10
<Braiam> unknow: cual es el problema con nautilus/file-roller
<unknow> si.
<popkill> no no pense que habias instalado algun otro entorno
<popkill> basicamente krusader es para reemplzar lo que te dijeron arriba (nautilus)
<popkill> no es mas que un file manager
<Braiam> igual que dolphin
<unknow> Vale. Usaremos el file manager nautilus a ver.
<popkill> no se si igual, es diferente, pero bueno, digamos las tareas que cumple son las de un fm
<unknow> popkill, Pero con nautilus puedo entrar como administrador?
<popkill> unknow: por lo que veo krusader es como un mc pero grafico
<unknow> Mas gráfico.
<Braiam> unknow: no es recomendado usar nautilus como root
<popkill> unknow: si te va podes usar mc directamente, es un poco mas complicadito pero bueno
<popkill> Braiam: siempre que sepa lo que hace no hay drama :P
<popkill> nada es recomdable usar como root si no sabes que haces de hecho
<Braiam> unknow: con un movimiento del raton te puedes cargar el sistema
<unknow> No consigo los paquetes en el repositorio de ubuntu para el nautilus.
<popkill> ???
<unknow> Braiam, Si.
<popkill> nautilus ya esta instalado man
<unknow> Solo descomprimir archivos con permiso root.
<Braiam> unknow: ya te ven los acentos???
<unknow> Braiam, no.
<unknow> :S
<bl4ckh4wk28> Braiam puedo correr nmap a traves de  proxy??
<popkill> que necesitas descomprimir que necesita root?
<Braiam> bl4ckh4wk28: no creo que exista algun problema con eso
<unknow> Joomla.
<popkill> ha entiendo
<popkill> porq no usas la terminal para eso y listo?
<unknow> :)
<unknow> Me da errores.
<popkill> es lo mas facil de todo
<Braiam> unknow: probablemente por que no les haz cambiado el dueño a los archivos
<unknow> Necesito descomprimir el archivo de una carpeta a otra.
<Braiam> en /var/www todo debe pertenecer a www-data:www-data
<unknow> dueño?
<popkill> unknow: te logueas como root o adquiri permisos como taly descomprimi
<popkill> luego mv carpeta destino
<popkill> y listo
<unknow> me logueo con sudo root y luego es que lanzo los comandos.
<Braiam> unknow: sudo -i
<popkill> loguea como quieras... solo tenes que ser root
<popkill> descomprimis
<popkill> y moves la carpeta al path destino
<popkill> es un solo comando
<unknow> A ver.
<unknow> El logueo ya lo hice.
<unknow> Pero igual al escribir el comando me da error.
<unknow> Como quedaría el comando.
<popkill> que comando escribis.. que error te da?
<popkill> que fichero es?
<unknow> Para descomprimir el archivo desde "descargas" hasta "var/www"
<popkill> para que la complicas?
<popkill> descomprimi
<popkill> luego mv directorio destino
<popkill> y listo
<unknow> Me pide permisos administrador.
<Braiam> unknow: creo que recuerdo que era "sudo tar xzf joomla.tar.gz /var/www"
<popkill> entnces no estas como root
<unknow> Pero ya va, dices hacer el root, luego descomprimir en la terminal? popkill
<popkill> claro
<popkill> una vez que tu prompt termine en # si es que no cambiaste tu PS1
<popkill> es porq sos root
<popkill> recien ahi podes operar como tal
<popkill> o usa sudo seguido del comando en una linea
<popkill> y luego pone tu pass
<unknow> Braiam, Ese comando lo intenté y me da el error.
<unknow> popkill, Pero dices descomprimir primero con comando?
<popkill> hacela facil
<popkill> sudo -s
<popkill> si termina en # tu prompt
<popkill> sos root
<popkill> descomprimi el fichero
<popkill> y luego lo moves
<Braiam> unknow: ahora que da tu /charset?
<unknow> Si, claro que termina en #
<Braiam> unknow: o tienes corrupta la descarga
<unknow> Braiam, Igual.
<popkill> bueno proba ahora descomprimir
<popkill> problema de permisos no vas a tener seguro
<Braiam> unknow: como que igual?? no cambiaste la configuración a IRC (Hybrid Latin/UTF-8)???
<unknow> Como quedaría el comando.
<popkill> que fichero es?
<Braiam> unknow: tienes que posicionarte en la carpeta donde esta
<unknow> Braiam, No. Me dijiste que la cambiará? No la ví! Sorry! Dx
<unknow> popkill, bz2
<unknow> Braiam, Si, eso lo hago.
<popkill> unknow: tar -xjvf fichero.tar.bz2
<unknow> No se puede open: No existe el fichero o el directorio
<unknow> tar (child): Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<unknow> tar: Child returned status 2
<unknow> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<Braiam> popkill: para que "v"?? con tar xjf era suficiente
<popkill> unknow: como es el nombre exacto del fichero?
<Braiam> unknow: tienes que cambiarlo para que se adapte a ti
<Arlette> Buenas noches :D
<unknow> joomla..
<unknow> Lo coloque mas corto.
<unknow> Pero me sigue presentando el error.
<popkill> unknow: exacto... joomla.tar.bz2?
<unknow> si!
<Braiam> unknow: haz un ls -l joomla*
<popkill> debes estar en otro directorio
<popkill> pwd te va a decir dond estas
<popkill> haces "cd directorio/joomla...
<popkill> obvio vos sabras cual es el directorio donde tenes el fichero..
<unknow> o.k.
<unknow> Use : tar -xjf Joomla.tar.bz2
<unknow> Esta bien?
<Braiam> unknow: tu sabras como se llama el archivo
<Braiam> pero el comando esta bien
<popkill> claro
<unknow> Si. Así se llama.
<unknow> Pero me sigue dando el error. :S
<popkill> porq no debes estar en la ruta adecuada
<popkill> hace ls | grep Joomla
<popkill> y decime si te sale el fichero
<unknow> Si.
<unknow> Me aparece el nombre en rojo.
<popkill> que error te da?
<popkill> de permisos no puede ser
<unknow> sudo tar xzf Joomla.tar.gz /var/www
<unknow> tar (child): Joomla.tar.gz: No se puede open: No existe el fichero o el directorio
<unknow> tar (child): Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<unknow> tar: Child returned status 2
<unknow> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<Braiam> unknow: no dijiste que era un bz2???
<popkill> yo entendi lo mismo
<popkill> unknow: sin ofender creo que deberias dejar esto para mas adelante jaja
<Braiam> unknow: espera a que te quiten el silencio
<popkill> vas a tener que instalar apache mysql y un par de cosas mas si queres usar joomla
<popkill> y te aseguro vas a terminar cargando el sistema :S
<unknow> stdin: not in gzip format
<unknow>  Esto me dice.
<popkill> unknow: sabes usar dpaste pastebin o algun servicio de esos?
<unknow> Si.
<Braiam> unknow: por que no es un gzm es un bz2 tienes que poner "tar xfj"
<popkill> si es asi, hace un "ls > listado" en el directorio donde tenes joomla
<popkill> y pega el contenido del fichero
<popkill> o copia y pega todo lo que salga de "ls"
<popkill> como quieras
<unknow> Resolví ese error. :)
<unknow> Pero ahora me dice que /var no existe.
<unknow> :(
<popkill> eso es simple con cd /var
<popkill> comprobas que existe
<popkill> y de hecho asi es
<popkill> entonces tenes que chequear el comando, algo escribiste mal
<unknow> Si, si está. Tengo la dirección abierta. Por eso no entiendo porque tanto lio.
<Braiam> unknow: ve denuevo a descargas y haz "sudo cp Joomla /var/www"
<Braiam> unknow: ve denuevo a descargas y haz "sudo cp -r Joomla /var/www"
<popkill> agregale el -r
<popkill> despues de cp
<popkill> porq es un directorio con cp no vas a poder copiarlo
<popkill> si no haces una copia recursiva
<Braiam> popkill: mira mi segunda respuesta :/
<popkill> ups
<popkill> jaja
<popkill> solo lei la primera, perdon :D
<Braiam> unknow: ve denuevo a descargas y haz "sudo cp -r Joomla /var/www"
<popkill> ahora vuelvo
<unknow> biker,
<unknow> Braiam,
<unknow> cp: no se puede efectuar «stat» sobre «Joomla»: No existe el fichero o el directorio
<Braiam> pues ha de llamarse de otra manera,,, joomla, o joomla-2.algo!!
<Braiam> haz un ls y estaremos seguros unknow
<unknow> como queda el comando?
<Braiam> unknow: igual, solo cambia Joomla por como se llame la carpeta donde se descomprimio
<Braiam> si la carpeta se llama "carpeta" entonces "cp -r carpeta /var/www" <---- es solo un ejemplo
<unknow> Ya copié el comprimido en la carpeta /var/www
<unknow> Pero ahora para descomprimirlo?
<unknow> "sudo tar xfj ?
<Braiam> unknow: pero no estaba descomprimido ya??
<Braiam> unknow: en realidad primero tienes que hacer "cd /var/www"
<Braiam> luego eso
<unknow> Eh, nop.
<unknow> Vale.
<Braiam> <unknow> Resolví ese error. :) <--- cual fue el error que resolviste?? el del irc?
<unknow> Braiam, AHora si! Gracias! Resolví el problema en el irc con mis acentos.
<unknow> :)
<unknow> Ahora una pregunta: Como creo una carpeta en /var/www ? No me da la opción.
<Braiam> debería de haber una si instalaste lamp/xamp
<unknow> Je!
<unknow> Eso es lo que quiero, porque estan todos regados.
<unknow> Pero no, no está.
<Braiam> que te dá "ls /var/www" unknow??
<unknow> Todos los nombres de los archivos.
<Braiam> entonces ya esta!
<unknow> Si, pero me refiero. Quiero crear una carpeta dentro de /var/www como hago?
<Braiam> unknow: sudo mkdir /var/www/el_nombre_de_la_carpeta_que_quieres_crear
<unknow> Braiam, Gracias.
<Braiam> ok
<unknow> popkill, Gracias.
<unknow> Braiam, De donde es usted y disculpe?
<Braiam> si quieres charlar mejor ve a #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<popkill> volvi
<unknow> Gracias popkill Por la ayuda.
<popkill> pn man
<popkill> si vas a instalar un server en esa pc te conviene pedir un cloak en #freenode
<popkill> o usar tor para conectar al menos
<unknow> popkill, Vale. Gracias por la información.
<popkill> pn
<unknow> popkill, Por "tor" te refieres a onion routing
<Braiam> sí
<popkill> de lo que al menos yo conozco, es lo mas seguro
<Braiam> popkill: y lo que los ops estarán buscando más ;)
<popkill> a que te referis?
<Braiam> popkill: cuando alguien entra usando tor, los ops interpretan que están evadiendo un ban
<popkill> no es asi
<popkill> estas equivocado
<popkill> chequea esto
<popkill> http://freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml
<popkill> logicamente hay politicas de uso de tor
<popkill> si no las cumplis, ahi es donde te pueden banear
<popkill> si te mantenes en la politica no tenes ningun problema, te lo digo por propia experiencia
<Braiam> popkill: recuerda que cada chan tiene sus propias politicas
<Braiam> aparte de las de freenode
<popkill> dudo que te baneen de un canal por usar tor
<Braiam> popkill: pero despues de que estas baneado, usas tor y evades el ban ;)
<popkill> no es tan simple
<popkill> si no usas el enlace de freenode
<popkill> es casi imposible conectar
<Braiam> pero existe la posibilidad, y cortemos que no estamos en ot
<popkill> ok
<unknow> Cual es el comando para crear un archivo desde la terminal en determinada carpeta?
<Braiam> unknow: touch
<unknow> touch?
<Braiam> si es solo crearlo, nano o vim si es un archivo de texto lo que te planteas crear
<unknow> No entendí. Dice que para crear es "touch" per os es de texto es "nano"
<GatoLoko^> unknow "touch archivofeo" crea un archivo vacio con nombre "archivofeo", "nano archivofeo" abre un editor para escribir en el archivo "archivofeo"
<GatoLoko^> si solo quieres crearlo vacio, con lo primero te vale
<GatoLoko^> si quieres escribir algo dentro, el segundo es mas directo
<Braiam> touch crea un archivo de 0 bytes sin contenido, es todo. pero si lo que quieres es crear un archivo para ponerle texto usa nano
<unknow> Braiam, Gracias.
<unknow> GatoLoko^, Gracias.
<xoanm> para dejar un fichero en blanco es mejor usar directamente el comando touch <nombredelficheroacrear>
<GatoLoko^> unknow es lo que te decia Braiam, pero dicho de otra forma
 * xoan buenas
<xoanm> buenas
<Pechi> buenas
<Pechi> xoanm buenas
<erAbuelo> hola
<Ahimsa> ¿Alguien sabe si en Gnome3 se pueden borrar aplicaciones de la lista de Actividades > Aplicaciones?
<fosco__> Ahimsa, supongo que puedes seguir editando los menús con alacarte
<fosco__> aunque no lo he probado
<erAbuelo> fosco__: tienes el autohide instalado ?
<fosco__> si, para el panel superior
<erAbuelo> yo tambien, pero hoy dejó de funcionar
<fosco__> alt+f2 r
<fosco__> quizá le ha dado un jamacuco
<erAbuelo> ya probé, y no va
<erAbuelo> salgo, mas tarde vuelvo
<gbase> hola
<one>  tengo un problema que no se resolver, he añadido al pc un HD que tenia cifrado con unas copias de seguridad en su interior, le pongo la clave para descifrarlo y me la acepta pero no me deja montarlo, aparece este error:  "/dev/dm-0 is mounted " a partir de ahi no me deja examinar su interior
<fosco__> one, comprueba si no está montado ya, ejecuta mount sin parámetros
<one> perdona fosco pero lo hago desde el archivador, no sabria hacerlo desde terminal
<one> si le doy a montar ahora que esta desprotegido de la contraseña, me dice: No se pudo montar Compia X2  y debajo pone  /dev/dm- is mounted
<fosco__> abre un terminal y escribe mount
<fosco__> saldrán todas las unidades montadas, seguramente la que buscas ya está montada
<one> aqui te dejo imagen http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/626466/
<one> si esta montada, porque no puedo ver su interior?
<Ahimsa> fosco_, que es alacarte?
<fosco__> Ahimsa, el editor de menus de gnome
<Ahimsa> fosco_, Gracias
<fosco__> one, aparece en ese listado?
<one> alguna idea de como hacer?
<one> porque salgo en gris clarito?
<fosco__> <one> alguna idea de como hacer? <- responde a mi pregunta
<fosco__> <one> porque salgo en gris clarito? <- porque estás marcada como "ausente"
<one> fosco_,  ya respondia tu pregunta aqui:   aqui te dejo imagen http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/626466/
<fosco__> no, la pregunta es si la particion qu buscas aparece en ese listado
<one> no, no aparece en el listado
<one> como me pongo "no ausente?"
<fosco__> te refieres a que apareces en gris en la lista de usuarios? o a que lo que dices aparece en gris?
<one> aqui en el chat
<one> pero vamos que me interesa mas lo del hd que no puedo explorarlo :(
<fosco__> las dos opciones que te he dado son "aqui en el chat"
<one> vete al peo, cuando hacerp or ayudar no hay quien te gane, pero cuando estas aburrio cansas mucho
<fosco__> :-?
<Pechi> ¿?
<Pechi> estamos hablando de pedos?
<m4v> !lengua Pechi
<kubot> Pechi: Por favor cuida tu tono y vocabulario para ayudar a mantener este canal amigable, correcto y profesional.
<Pechi> Disculpa, no era mi intención... pero es que vaya dos...
<Pechi> jejeje
<fosco__> supongo que one malinterpretó mis palabras, no tiene mucho sentido que respondiera como lo hizo
<m4v> no worries, le voy a pedir que me traduzca lo que dijo.
<sextanormal> hola, alguien aqui usa kaffeine para ver la sexta? Hace 1 semana podia ver la sexta normal (NO hd) y ahora que he instalado ubuntu solo obtengo la sexta2 la sexta3 y la sextaHD  (es decir 3 canales) pero no la sexta ( es decir la normal, la que no es HD). Alguien me puede ayudar a ver la sexta normal?
<jcnova> ¿Por algún aparatejo de TDT?
<sextanormal> sextanormal:  Mi adaptador es AverMedia Volar X que es HDTV Ready
<sextanormal> todos los canales que NO son HD los puedo ver bien pero aquellos que son HD tengo imagen en "camara lenta" y sin sonido
<Pechi> sextanormal, monitoriza el procesador cuando pongas un canal en hd. quizá tu procesador sea viejuno
<CNova> Bueno, yo no tengo adaptador, pero por mi experiencia con la TDT te puedo decir que dependiendo de dónde/cuándo los buscas, te salen unos y te salen otros.
<Pechi> sextanormal yo tengo el AVerTV Volar Black HD y va Ferpecto
<sextanormal> mi portatil es un Intel Atom Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU N270   @ 1.60GHz
<CNova> Entonces es por eso.
<CNova> xD
<Pechi> justo jejejeje
<sextanormal> grafic
<sextanormal> graficos integrados: Mobile 945GME Express Integrated Graphics Controller
<CNova> Un netbook/ultraportátil, ¿verdad?
<Pechi> mejor me lo pones...
<Pechi> olvidate de ver bien canales hd en ese ordenador
<sextanormal> graficos integrados: Intel Mobile 945GME Express Integrated Graphics Controller. Es un netbook
<Pechi> el micro no puede procesar tantos datos como envia una imagen hd
<sextanormal> Pechi, en tu portatil, cuantos canales de la sexta aparacen en el menu de kaffeine? En el mio:la sexy
<sextanormal> Pechi, en tu portatil, cuantos canales de la sexta aparacen en el menu de kaffeine? En el mio:la sexta2, la sexta3 y la sextaHD
<sextanormal> pero no la sexta normal
<Pechi> no uso portatil
<Pechi> y nosé si me aparece la sexta normal
<Pechi> la que es hd se que sí
<CNova> La sexy xDDDD ay qué bueno
<Pechi> CNova xDDD
<Pechi> prueba a buscar el canal manualmente porque la sexta normal está en el canal 67 y frecuencia 842mhz y la sextahd en el 33 570mhz
<sextanormal> Lo he buscado manualmente con el w_scan -ft -c ES -X >> channels.conf   PERO en en el fichero channels.conf NO aparece la sexta normal, solo la sexta2, lasexta3 y lasextaHD
<CNova> ¿Y no puedes editarlo para poner la frecuencia y canal que dice Pechi?
<CNova> (Hablo desde la ignorancia)
<sextanormal> No, porque kaffeine no utiliza channels.conf. Klear y Me TV si
<Pechi> prueba con otro que no sea kffeine
<sextanormal> probaria con Me TV pero no se exactamente que info tecnica detallada sobre la sexta debo poner en el channels.conf
<esmirlin> bodhilinux
<Pechi> creo que seria a sí
<Pechi> T 842000000 8MHz 2/3 1/2 QAM64 8k 1/4 NONE # Canal 67: LaSexta
<Pechi>  T 842000000 8MHz 2/3 1/2 QAM64 8k 1/4 NONE # C67: Cuatro, CNN+, 40 Latino, La Sexta 1
<Pechi> el archivo de configuracion de kaffeine esta en /home/usuario/.kde/share/apps/kaffeine/dvb-t/es-Madrid
<erAbuelo> buenas tardes
<[The]> Hola a todos
<[The]> como estan
<Pechi> :)
<[The]> tengo el siguiente proble cuando habro synapti me manda este mensaje: E: Tipo «ain» desconocido en la línea 3 de lista de fuentes /etc/apt/sources.list.d/screenlets-dev-ppa-natty.list
<[The]> E: No se pudo leer la lista de fuentes.
<[The]> Vaya al diálogo del repositorio para corregir el problema.
<[The]> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<[The]> Y por ende no me deja instalar paquetes
<[The]> aYUDA....!
<erAbuelo>  [The] | Vaya al diálogo del repositorio para corregir el problema.         <--- mas claro agua xD
<[The]> no me deja se cierre synapti
<erAbuelo> [The]: en consola: sudo mv /etc/apt/sources.list.d/screenlets-dev-ppa-natty.list .
<[The]> erAbuelo, que significa mv
<erAbuelo> mover
<[The]> erAbuelo, mira lo ue me sale sudo mv /etc/apt/sources.list.d/screenlets-dev-ppa-natty.list
<erAbuelo> falta el punto al final
<erAbuelo> sudo mv /etc/apt/sources.list.d/screenlets-dev-ppa-natty.list .
<[The]> jumm
<luckatoni> Buenas
<[The]> erAbuelo, cuando no se puede leer la lista de fuentes hay que ejecutar esa instruccion segun sea la lista dde fuentes
<erAbuelo> no, ahi decia que ese archivo no tiene el formato correcto, asi que lo movimos a otro sitio para que no lo use
<erAbuelo> si carga, vuelve a añadir el repositorio y listo
<[The]> y donde se supone que se movio
<[The]> ??
<erAbuelo> a tu home
<[The]> erAbuelo, y donde se supone que se movio
<erAbuelo> [The]: a tu home
<[The]> ok gracias erAbuelo
<[The]> ;)
<sextanormal> Pechi: .kde/share/apps/kaffeine/ pero  NO  .kde/share/apps/kaffeine/dvb-t/es-Madrid
<vazald_> buenas, tengo un portatil que esta conectado a otra pantalla, pero cuando cierro la tapa del portatil no quiero que se oscurezca tambien la pantalla externa
<vazald_> en preferencias de alimentacion no me deja hacer mucho
<HiNova> Pues creo que deberás "desactivar" la pantalla del portátil y desactivar las opciones de que cuando se baje se oscurezca, etc.
<vazald_> eso esta hecho ya
<HiNova> Lo primero en el driver de vídeo si es que te lo permite, y lo segundo en energía.
<vazald_> las 2 cosas
<HiNova> Entonces no debería oscurecerse.
<vazald_> pero no hay una opcion que diga hacer "NADA" esta oscurecer, apagar e hibernar
<HiNova> Cierto...
<vazald_> pero creo q eso pasa con esta version
<vazald_> osea la 10
<vazald_> con las de antes si habia
<vazald_> creo
<noseasasi> Buenasss
<luckatoni> vazald_, ATI?
<vazald_> nvidia
<vazald_> alomejor en algun archivo de conf..
<luckatoni> ahh, y no tienes un panel de administracion para nvidia?
<GridCube> esas son las opciones de nvida-settings vazald_
<GridCube> ?
<vazald_> si si tengo
<vazald_> pero lo unico q puedo hacer es desconectar la pantalla del portatil
<vazald_> que es como lo tengo hecho
<vazald_> luego voy a opciones de energia
<HiNova> vazald_: prueba esto: $ gconftool-2 --type string --set /apps/gnome-power-manager/buttons/lid_ac "nothing"
<vazald_> e intento decirle q cuando cierro la tapa q no se oscurezca
<vazald_> pero no aparece ninguna opcion que diga no hacer "NADA"
<vazald_> ok
<HiNova> Después de introducir el comando, debería de aparecerte la opción en el gestor de energía.
<vazald_> mmm no sale espera a ver si tengo algo mal
<vazald_> gconftool-2 --type string --set /app/gnome-power-manager/buttons/lid_ac"nothing"
<vazald_> ?
<HiNova> Te falta un espacio entre lid_ac y "nothing"
<vazald_> es verda ya lo corregi
<vazald_> no sigue igual en opciones
<vazald_> cierro sesion por si acaso¿?
<HiNova> ¿Estás mirando opciones de batería o de corriente?
<vazald_> preferencias de gestor de energia
<HiNova> Aparentemente la nueva opción aparece en la parte del adaptador de corriente.
<vazald_> pues no aparece
<HiNova> ¿No estarás poniendo sudo, verdad?
<vazald_> no
<vazald_> xD
<vazald_> voy
<HiNova> Lo acabo de probar y me aparece la opción perfectamente.
<HiNova> Míralo manualmente, pulsa alt+f2 y escribe: gconf-editor
<HiNova> Ve a /apps/gnome-power-manager/buttons
<HiNova> Debería aparecerte una entrada de nombre 'lid_ac' con el valor 'blank'
<vazald_> valor nothing
<HiNova> Cámbialo a blank a ver si te sirve.
<vazald_> lo siento pero no
<vazald_> :S
<vazald_> es en al cerrar la tapa del portatil eh
<vazald_> por si acaso
<HiNova> Ya.
<HiNova> Pues no sé, lo he hecho dos veces seguidas y me ha funcionado.
<HiNova> Ahora me aparece "No hacer nada".
<HiNova> ¿Has cerrado y abierto la ventana de las preferencias para asegurarte, no?
<vazald_> si
<HiNova> gconftool-2 --type string --set /apps/gnome-power-manager/buttons/lid_ac "nothing"
<HiNova> Copia y pega en terminal
<HiNova> Con las preferencias cerradas
<vazald_> ok
<HiNova> Una vez hecho vuelve a mirar las preferencias y mira a ver en la pestaña de "con adaptador de corriente" que aparezca "no hacer nada".
<vazald_> no
<vazald_> :S
<vazald_> lo he hecho tal cual
<HiNova> Parece que al momento de elegir otra opción, ésta se desvanece, es extraño.
<vazald_> a ti?
<vazald_> te hace eso?
<HiNova> Sí, me aparece la opción ya marcada de no hacer nada, pero si elijo otra, desaparece.
<HiNova> Es un bug, según leo.
<vazald_> ajam
<HiNova> Pero aunque esto no funcione, tu portátil debería poder apagar la pantalla sin afectar el otro monitor
<vazald_> la pantalla se apaga pero cuando cierro la tapa no quiero que se apague tambien la de afuera
<HiNova> Eso debería configurarse por las opciones del panel de nvidia.
<HiNova> Yo tengo ati así que no puedo ayudarte
<vazald_> okok gracias
<HiNova> Prueba en "monitores" (preferencias)
<HiNova> Y apaga el portátil, quizás así funcione.
<HiNova> (apagar en las preferencias del monitor, no físicamente)
<vazald_> en preferencias de monitor
<vazald_> no puedo pk me manda a nvidia
<HiNova> Vaya.
<vazald_> ahora reinicio a ver si sale
<vazald_> la opcion q dijiste
<vazald_> no me preguntes porque
<vazald_> pero la opcion no esta
<vazald_> pero he cerrado la pantall
<vazald_> y no se a oscurecido la externa
<vazald_> :S
<HiNova> Es la magia de linux (?)
<HiNova> Jaja
<vazald_> un mago lo hizo
<vazald_> gracias
<vazald_> xD
<vazald_> tengo otro problema pero no tiene q ver exactamente con linux
<vazald_> para instalar en w7 necesito o actualizar la bios o utilizar el arranque de un wvista
<vazald_> vosotros q hariais
<Arlette> Buenos días :D
<GridCube> vazald_, no instalaria 7
<noseasasi> Arlette: buenas
<vazald_> jajaja
<GridCube> !hola Arlette
<kubot> Arlette: ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<vazald_> es por el Counter
<vazald_> juego con el ubuntu
<Arlette> Hola a noseasasi, GridCube y kubot ¡Gracias! :D
<vazald_> pero hay cosas q no van bien
<GridCube> usa una vbox
<vazald_> para jugar?
<GridCube> seh
<vazald_> no creo q vaya bien no?
<GridCube> con un minixp
<vazald_> no tengo un portatil tan potente
<vazald_> para q vaya optimo
<vazald_> prefiero una part de win y otra de ubuntu
<GridCube> pues con un xp para juegos deberia bastar
<vazald_> si pero prefiero el 7
<x012_kool> hola
<noseasasi> Arlette buenas
<Arlette> noseasasi: Hola :D
<vianstak> wenas a todos
<vianstak> como instalo otro servidor al xchat?
<Morfeo> Control+t ??
<Pechi> lista de redes, editar añadir
<_alazar> ¿Alguno familiarizado con el proyecto elementary?
<Pechi> el theme?
<_alazar> El ahora shell
<_alazar> xD
<_alazar> Y varias aplicaciones.
<_alazar> Tiene muy buena pinta.
<Pechi> estoy viendo videos en internet si huele bien si
<_alazar> Lo bueno es que están quitando servicio innecesarios que vienen con ubuntu
<Pechi> es como mi android pero con escritorio
<_alazar> Y reemplazando el shell con programas de bajo consumo.
<_alazar> Wingpanel como panel, slingshot en lugar del launcher, plank (docky) en lugar del dock
<_alazar> etc
<_alazar> Vamos, una mezcla entre gnome shell y unity
<Pechi> es muy mac, no?
<fzeta> ieep,
<noseasasi>  fzeta: uuuapppp  ;-)
<cosme20> holaaaa
<noseasasi> cosme20 guenasss
<cosme20> quie me puede aylludar
<cosme20> buenas
<noseasasi> vete a saber...
<cosme20> mmmmmmmmmm
<cosme20> necesito ayuda
<ken69> buenas
<cosme20> buenas
<_alazar> Pechi: algo sí, la verdad. Pero el docky lo pongo a la izquierda que me es más cómodo.
<Morfeo> si no dices el problema como te vamos a ayudar
<ken69> alguien a utilizado el multisystem para hacer pendrives booteable
<cosme20> yo utilizo el unetbootin
<Morfeo> ken69, , particularmente utilizo unetbootin
<Pechi> si, unetbootin es comodo
<cosme20> pero para hacer buteable  windows utilizo el ultra iso
<guampa> ken69: si use, y multicd.sh que tambien esta muy bueno
<ken69> con unetbotin se puede arrancar winbug
<cosme20> ora ci alguien me puede hechar la mano
<guampa> bah esta mejor pero multisystem es gui y soporta mas imagenes
<guampa> cosme20: lo sabras si contas que te pasa
<Arlette> Me fui a clases, hablamos al rato ;)
<guampa> o/
<cosme20> mi pregunta es como puedo restaurar el sistema para recuperar un archivo el cual en ves de copiar para hacer otro lo modificaron
<cosme20> y quiero saver si existe la osivilidad de poder recuperarlo
<guampa> si sobreescribieron el archivo no podes, a menos que cuentes con una copia de respaldo
<cosme20> seguroni tampoco regresando el sistema un dia antes
<ken69> como agrego windows xo con multisystem
<guampa> cosme20: por regla general no se puede regresar el sistema a dias antes, a no ser que hayas instalado especificamente algun programa o esquema que te permita hacerlo, las copias de respaldo son uno por ejemplo
<guampa> multisystem no soporta windows ken69, hasta donde se
<guampa> tienen una pagina con los sistemas que soportan
<ken69> y cual soporta el windows y el linux
<guampa> no lo se
<cosme20> guampa ok muchas gracias  guampa
<ken69> guampa: en la pagina habla de programas accesibles desde el menu grub4dos
<ken69> pero no entiendo mucho la cuestion
<guampa> ah es cierto
<ken69> la verdad no entiendo mucho como es que se hace eso
<guampa> pues calculo que no se diferencia de como se instala cualquier otro iso con multisystem, drag and drop de la imagen en el programa
<ken69> ya lo intente y dice que no esta soportada
<ken69> dice que hay que añadir plopmanager pero la verdad no entiendo
<guampa> plopmanager lo podes instalar desde el mismo multisystem, espera que necesito un pen para arrancarlo
<Tarrasquero> buenas!
<guampa> ken69: el instalador de plop esta en la solapa no-libre
<ken69> ok
<ken69> ya lo descargue
<luckatoni> Buenas, Si tengo dos monitores, y ubuntu tiene el efecto de 4 monitores, no es posible que cada monitor hace de un escritorio? me explique?xd
<Morfeo> luckatoni, , creo que son cosas diferentes
<Morfeo> hablas de los 4 escritorios, no?
<luckatoni> Morfeo, Si el das a Super+S te salen los 4 escritorios no?
<guampa> ken69: pudiste?
<luckatoni> no puedo hacer que cada uno de mis monitores  sea un de esos escritorios?
<atperez> Saludos cordiales
<luckatoni> con saludos llegaba, pero bueno,xd
<atperez> OK xD
<atperez> Disculpen
<luckatoni> jeje
<ken69> todavia no guampa
<atperez> Quiero clonar una partición de un disco duro en uno nuevo que acabo de comprar, y creo que gddrescue me podría servir a ese propósito
<atperez> Pero me surge una duda
<guampa> ken69: parece que tambien necesitas "firadisk.ima"
<guampa> en la misma solapa
<mimecar> atperez: también puedes usar clonezilla
<ken69> descargando
<Wiward_X> buenas?
<Wiward_X> alguien que le eche una mano a un debianero?
<atperez> ¿La partición destino tiene que ser necesariamente del mismo tamaño y sistema de ficheros que la partición origen, o puede ser más grande y/o tener un sistema de ficheros distinto?
<Wiward_X> xD
<vazald_> creo q debe ser tan grande como ocupado este
<vazald_> el otro
<atperez> Ah
<vazald_> tengo entendido
<mimecar> atperez: en el momento que restaures pierdes TODO
<mimecar> Wiward_X: prueba en el canal de debian
<atperez> ¿Tanto así?
<Wiward_X> mimecar, hay estan out
<Wiward_X> xD
<mimecar> atperez: todo lo que tengas en la partición de destino se borrará al restaurar el clon
<Wiward_X> mimecar,  lo que quiero hacer en teoria es lo mismo en debian k ubuntu
<atperez> Ah
<noseasasi> Wiward_X: si te sirvo yo ;-)
<Wiward_X> noseasasi, ok
<noseasasi> ñec ñec
<mimecar> si son preguntas de debian, hacerlas en OT
<Wiward_X> noseasasi, si lo llego a saber...
<atperez> Bueno, sería en un disco nuevo, sin datos grabados en él
<noseasasi> era broma....
<Wiward_X> noseasasi,  hablamos en debian.es
<Wiward_X> aunk era lo ke te he dicho antes
<Wiward_X>  lo de hacer pasarela
<Wiward_X> mimecar,  a ver si tu me echas un cable
<Wiward_X> tengo dos nik en el sistema
<Wiward_X> y dos routers
<Wiward_X> uno que quiero que haga las funciones de switch y el otro es el ap
<guampa> Wiward_X: para soporte debian proba unirte al offtopic o usa un canal de debian
<Wiward_X> y quiero guampa  la config es la misma en las dos distros
<Wiward_X> que mas da que se me conteste para una distro que para otra?
<atperez> mimecar: Digamos entonces que la partición origen es de 25 GB en ext3, y que la quiero restaurar en el disco nuevo en una partición de 100 GB en ext4. ¿Se puede?
<guampa> son solo las normas del canal Wiward_X
<mimecar> Wiward_X: las dos distribuciones no tienen siempre los mismos archivos de configuración
<Wiward_X> ok
<Wiward_X> ya me voy...
<Wiward_X> xD
<mimecar> atperez: no
<Wiward_X> gracias de todas formas
<mimecar> si clonas ext3 restauras ext3
<vazald_> tendra q ser en el mismo part
<vazald_> ahi esta
<atperez> Ah
<Wiward_X> bye
<ken69> tambien voy a descargar windows server por si acaso
<atperez> mimecar: ¿pero sí puedo restaurarla en una partición más grande que la original?
<guampa> ken69: mira que eso ya no es necesario para instalar XP
<vazald_> tengo entendido q si
<mimecar> atperez: en principio si
<ken69> ok
<vazald_> por realmente lo que va hacer es cojer los datos grabados no el espacio como si fuese una caja dentro de otra
<vazald_> no se si me explico
<atperez> Ahhh
<vazald_> aun asi cuando la hagas pasate y nos cuentas
<vazald_> xDDD
<atperez> OK. Si me atoro en algo les consulto
<atperez> Pero primero tengo que esperar a que llegue la controladora de SATA que encargué, pues la que tengo no reconoció el disco nuevo xD
<noseasasi> Hasta otra buena gente...
<ken69> dice lo mismo, no se puede instalar
<smoked> hola, hay alguna aplicacion parecida a pando p2m mail para ubuntu y que pueda ser usado por los destinatarios del correo en windows?
<mimecar> smoked: ¿has investigado en el centro de software?
<smoked> si y no hay nada por el estilo
<mimecar> no conozco ninguna
<smoked> bueno yo conozco una para ubuntu en archivo binario para ubuntu llamada QP2M pero data del 2007 y parece descontinuado y es un beta
<smoked> pero no tengo mas referencias y no se si los usuarios destinatarios de windows podran usarla para recibir correo de gran tamaño sin errores o fallos en la aplicacion
<mimecar> con los años que tiene no creo que sea aconsejable usarla
<smoked> la pagina creo que dice que al ser un beta el correo estara sin codificar o algo asi dice
<smoked> dentro de un año me quedare sin soporte en windows y estoy intentando con ubuntu recoplilar las mismas aplicaciones o con sucedaneos de esas aplicaciones que tengo en windows, pero con pando he tropezado
<mimecar> smoked: no deberías usar un programa tan antiguo
<smoked> probare a usarlo porque todavia no se como funciona
<mimecar> puede tener fallos de seguridad y errores
<smoked> para saber lo que da de si
<mimecar> si la última versión es del 2007...
<smoked> ademas con esa aplicacion solo puedes usar dos servicios de correos que proceden de polonia del todo desconocidos para mi
<smoked> para enviar correos de gran tamaño
<smoked> tengo una vpm en windows pero en ubuntu no se como configurarla con openpvn y es otra cosa mas que me falta en ubuntu junto con pando p2m mail
<smoked> una vpn
<smoked> openvpn
<mimecar> en el gestor de redes de gnome me parece que tienes la opción de conectar a una vpn
<smoked> si lo he intentado pero no lo configuro bien y me da error
<smoked> en la conexion con ppp point....
<guampa> smoked: para transmitir archivos via p2p podes usar un server bittorrent, no he configurado nunca uno pero se usa en algunas organizaciones
<smoked> para openpvn necesitaria que alguien me proporcionara una archivo de configuracion para importarlo y de ese modo poder configurarlo sin problema alguno
<guampa> no es exactamente lo mismo pero te da el resultado de compartir la bajada de archivos grandes
<smoked> guampa si yo le envio un video o  un fotomontaje a una fotografa profesional no le voy a obligar a que use bittorrent para descargarlo para eso es mas util y sencillo pando p2m mail
<cousteau> mediafire, imageshack...
<guampa> lo que tiene ese pando cousteau es que la bajada la hacen en p2p todos los que reciben el mail, si entiendo bien lo que dice en http://www.pando.com/how_it_works
<mimecar> smoked: si el archivo lo vas a mandar a una persona, ¿de que te sirve que sea p2p?
<cousteau> guampa, pues en mediafire lo tienes en descarga directa
<guampa> exacto, por eso no es una solucion equivalente
<cousteau> guampa, puedes pedirle a tus amigos que por favor no se lo bajen hasta que no estén todos conectados
<smoked> guampa si asi es recibes el mail de pando en tu corereo de que el archivo esta disponible para bajarlo te invita a que descargues su aplicacion y a conrtinuacion desde el enlace de tu correo descargas el archivo enviado
<cousteau> se supone que descarga directa > p2p
<smoked> es un p2m en realidad mas que un p2p
<cousteau> ¿y crear el torrent y mandárselo?
<cousteau> o usar dropbox, mediafire, megaupload, o lo que sea
<mimecar> no le veo sentido a usar P2P para un archivo que solo debe tener una persona
<cousteau> en todo caso, mejor usar P1P
<guampa> si es para una sola persona tampoco tiene sentido pando p2m, un simple mail con un link de bajada a mediafire/dropbox etc funciona
<smoked> yo intente subir una vez desde windows un archivo a megaload y al final no supe hacerlo con pando ningun problema
<mimecar> mediafire y derivados son públicos
<mimecar> cualquiera lo puede descargar
<guampa> hay muchos que permiten restringir
<smoked> haber con pando p2m mail el archivo solo permanecera en sus servidores durante 7 dias despues sera eliminado no es un  archivo en este caso pensado para compartir con una multitud
<cousteau> pues con mediafire pueden estar mucho más tiempo
<smoked> ya pero es mas bien para enviar material de caracter personal
<cousteau> y no necesitan que el otro usuario se instale ningún programa
<cousteau> ponle password
<guampa> smoked: hay servicios publicos tipo mediafire que permiten restringir acceso
<cousteau> pero no creo que mediafire vaya por ahí publicando todos los enlaces que haya (tendría que comprobarlo)
<smoked> los servicios de enlaces de descarga directar no los conozco muy bien solo se que desde que use pando me dio tan buen resultado y por ello le tengo bastante confianza a esa aplicacion
<cousteau> pero los servicios de descarga directa son multiplataforma y no requieren instalación
<smoked> eso si pero una vez que el destinatario ha instalado pando por primera vez ya no tiene que hacer esa operacion
<cousteau> vamos, a mí si alguien me dice "instálate este programa para que te pueda mandar este archivo" le contestaría "tío, súbelo a mediafire"
<cousteau> también, puestos a instalar cosas, instala dropbox
<guampa> smoked: lo mismo se aplica a bittorrent
<smoked> bueno yo educadamente le digo que no tiene virus y es gratuito
<smoked> y funciona
<cousteau> smoked, y mediafire, y no tienes que perder el tiempo en descargártelo para sólo usarlo una vez
<Osmodivs> Hola. ¿Existe alguna herramienta en Ubuntu para convertir archivos de subtitulos .idx a srt? algo para que VLC lo pueda leer
<guampa> gnome-subtitles por ahi
<cousteau> smoked, de todas formas mejor seguir la charla en #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<smoked> ahora me paso
<Osmodivs> nA, gNOMEsUBTITLE NO RECONOCE ARCHIVOS .IDX
<mimecar> !masculas Osmodivs
<kubot> mimecar: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<mimecar> !mayusculas
<kubot> No grites, por favor. Somos perfectamente capaces de leerte en minusculas. Lee el punto 8 (y los otros también) de http://www.uned.es/iued/guia_actividad/netiqueta.htm
<Osmodivs> mimecar solo para eso escribes?
<Osmodivs> pense que tenias una respuesta
<mimecar> no he usado programas de subtitulos
<shambala> hola mundo!!!
<guampa> Osmodivs: proba buscar "subti" en synaptic por ejemplo
<shambala> una pregunta como hago para poenr mi home en otro hd? quiero poner un hd con el sistema base y en otro hd mi home
<mimecar> shambala: tendrás que editar el archivo fstab
<Osmodivs> En el centro de Sotftware ubuntu hay varios programas de subtitulos, pero parece que solo son para editar,  yo quiero convertir .idx a .srt
<Osmodivs> No voy a bajar todo y probar todos
<shambala> y como lo hago?
<mimecar> ¿ya has formateado la partición del otro disco?
<shambala> en eso estoy
<shambala> el hd dond esta el sistema es de 120 gb y donde voy a poner el home es de 1 tera
<trixur> mimecar: con dd
<mimecar> dd si no lo sabes usar es peligroso
<trixur> mimecar: pero es simple
<trixur> muy funcional solo leete el man
<trixur> man dd
<mimecar> puede ser simple
<mimecar> pero también te puede dejar sin particiones
<guampa> dd es mas usable para transferir dispositivos del mismo tamaño, sino luego de transferir tenes que cambiar el tamaño del sistema de archivos en destino
<guampa> adicionalmente un error con dd es irreversible en el 99.99% de los casos
<trixur> guampa: pero dd ajusta el dispositivo al tama;o que posee lo que quieras copiar
<guampa> pero no ajusta el sistema de archivos
<hhlp> Osmodivs, ---->>>>>>> https://github.com/ruediger/VobSub2SRT
<trixur> guampa: ?
<trixur> mimecar: http://ubuntulife.wordpress.com/2007/04/16/crear-una-iso-y-copiar-particiones-desde-la-linea-de-comandos/
<guampa> trixur: decime
<mimecar> solo tiene que copiar los archivos a la otra partición
<mimecar> no es tan complicado
<guampa> rsync
<Osmodivs> hhlp, Gracias
<linuxx4> Hoa ubunterosss
<linuxx4> Alguien usa fring en ubuntu es nuevo servicio de chat con voz y video igual al skype
<linuxx4> Esta padrisimo
<mimecar> linuxx4: google talk también tiene chat y video
<linuxx4> Hoy salio para linux
<mimecar> y fring usaba otros protocolos por debajo
<linuxx4> Gtalk no hay cliente ofcia todavia
<mimecar> linuxx4: el navegador, pidgin...
<Tarrasquero> = está hecho con parte del codigo de skype
<linuxx4> Si lo eh  usado con pidgin pero ami aveces no me conecta
<Tarrasquero> al poco de comprarlo microsoft le robaron parte del codigo
<linuxx4> Fring para mi va a acer la mejor alternativa
<linuxx4> Y su interfas esta de pelos
<Tarrasquero> habia muchos desando pillar ese codigo, incluso lo publicaron
<linuxx4> Bajenlo y desenganense
<cousteau> Tarrasquero, wtf? si está basado en XMPP
<mimecar> linuxx4: fring no usa protocolos abiertos
<mimecar> gtalk si
<mimecar> y skype me parece que lo quitaron de fring,
<linuxx4> Ake te refieres?
<mimecar> que no tienes conexión con esa red
<Tarrasquero> en fin...que se apañen
<techdesk> Hola amigos... quiero conectar mis 2 pc ubuntu, como hago
<Tarrasquero> !detalles
<kubot> Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<Tarrasquero> creo que ese no es el facto correcto pero...
<cousteau> techdesk, puedes usar el escritorio remoto
<cousteau> ¿quieres compartir archivos o controlar remotamente?
<techdesk> cousteau: lo que quiero es que queden en red... es una oficina.. y quiero imprimir desde los dos
<cousteau> ah... bueno, compartir impresora es fácil
<techdesk> sin samba
<cousteau> está la opción en "Impresoras"
<techdesk> cousteau: pero no me la muestra+
<techdesk> algun programa para convertir mp4 a avi'?
<mimecar> avidemux o mplayer
<techdesk> cual es mas facil y cual puede hacer varios en lista
<mimecar> mplayer es por consola
<cousteau> sería mencoder
<cousteau> avidemux está bien
<cousteau> yo probé varios y era el más fácil de usar para convertir
<cousteau> también está el winff
<cousteau> a mí mencoder me redujo los colores a 4K o 64K o algo así
<techdesk> me puedes decir como es con el avidemux?
<Yukiteru> hola a todos!!
<cousteau> techdesk, debería de ser intuitivo (abrir archivo, guardar como, eliges el códec que creo que vienen algunos por defecto, fin)
 * cousteau se retira
<rubenset> hola
<techdesk> correexit
<techdesk> exit
<rubenset> alguien me puede ayudar con una consulta?
<mimecar> !ask rubenset
<kubot> rubenset: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<rubenset> ok ok xD
<rubenset> en openoffice como instalo el access?
<mimecar> rubenset: no puedes instalarlo
<rubenset> no lo hay?
<mimecar> puedes intentar importar un archivo de acces
<mimecar> uno de los módulos es para base de datos
<rubenset> es que he ido instalando cosas del centro de programario pero nada xD
<mimecar> openoffice no te abre el archivo?
<rubenset> me lo abre en texto
<mimecar> es raro que no tenga un filtro para access
<mimecar> ¿que versión de access tiene el archivo?
<rubenset> es del 2007
<rubenset> sino reinstalare el openoffice y ya esta
<mimecar> dificil que lo abra si es el 2007
<rubenset> vaya :S
<rubenset> solo abre 2003 y anteriores?
<mimecar> espera que cargue el libreoffice
<mimecar> libreoffice base parece que puede abrir del access 2007
<mimecar> rubenset: que versión de ubuntu estas usando?
<rubenset> 11.04
<mimecar> entonces tienes libreoffice y no openoffice
<mimecar> libreoffice base parece que los puede abrir
<rubenset> S:
<rubenset> pues no me abre
<mimecar> cargas ese programa?
<rubenset> esta en formato accdb
<mimecar> ??
<mimecar> abres libreoffice base?
<rubenset> el archivo de acces
<rubenset> si me abre
<rubenset> y cuando abro el archivo se me pone en librewriter
<rubenset> se abre*
<rubenset> es igual
<rubenset> no te voy a dar mas la lata
<mimecar-away> si en libreoffice base seleccionas el archivo de access
<rubenset> gracias por todo ;)
<mimecar-away> no te puede abrir el writer
<rubenset> pues me lo abre
<rubenset> XD
<rubenset> me sale la venta
<Focusyn> fatal error en banshee
<Focusyn> que hago?
<rubenset> opciones de filtro ASCII
<rubenset> *ventana
<Focusyn> i need somebody Help!
<Focusyn> es que con lo que me ha costado organizar mis discos
<Focusyn> si lo desinstalo no quiero perder todas mis listas
<Focusyn> solucionado, gracias Focusyn
<Focusyn> XD
<Focusyn> hasta otro problema
<waiked> nasss
<Vianstak> waiked==> wenas
<Pechi> hay alguien
<Pechi> tengo una consultilla
<Vianstak> Pechi==> wenas
<Vianstak> ps pregunta a ver si alguien sabe
<Pechi> hols Vianstak
<Pechi> en el ordenador de mi novia tenia una tarjeta grafica nvidia con ubuntu 10.10. la e tenido que quitar para ponerselo a otro ordenador y que en su ordenador funcionara con la grafica de la placa base, el tema esque no inicia el modo grafico evidentemente, pero es que nisiquiera me aparece el grub para poder hacer un recovery del grafico
<Vianstak> y te da video al iniciar el bios?
<Pechi> si si, se me mete en ubuntu pero en modo consola
<erAbuelo> que grafica es ?
<erAbuelo> Pechi: que grafica es ?
<Pechi> la integrada? ni idea pero funcionaba perfecto con la instalación de ubuntu inicial
<Pechi> sin 3d claro "es lo que menos importa" es un ordenador para que trastee ella un poco
<erAbuelo> Pechi: desde la consola haz lo siguiente: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf .
<erAbuelo> y reinicia
<Pechi> ok
<Pechi> voy a ello ahora te digo
<Pechi> perfecto
<Pechi> Abuelo, necesitas algo? alguien que te abanique?
<Pechi> jejejeje
<Pechi> gracias de verdad
<dannyLopez> tengo un problema con el sonido del pidgin me dice esto
<dannyLopez> sound: Unable to create GStreamer audiosink.
<dannyLopez> veo que es un virtual gstreamer0.10-audiosink como hago para arreglar eso?
<erAbuelo> hasta mañana
<Vianstak> erAbuelo==> adios
<Pechi> erAbuelo, gracias, adios
<haiku> hola gente
<chilicuil> !hi haiku
<kubot> haiku: ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<haiku> gracias kubot
<haiku> supongo que le acabo de agradecer a un bot, pero bueno...
<chilicuil> haiku: sip =)
<haiku> jajaj
<vazald_> jajajajaj
<vazald_> tengo un problema a veces me falla el sonido, por ejemplo escucho musica y no escucho el sonido de un juego
<vazald_> y viceversa
<vazald_> esos son problemas tipicos que siempre he tenido en ubuntu
<vazald_> pero no se si persisten a los demas
#ubuntu-es 2011-06-15
<fosco_> vazald_: ese es un error típico cuando se usan distintos sistemas de sonido a la vez
<Pucara> Hola, como hacer que los cambios hechos en gconf sean permanentes, y no se restauren al reiniciar?
<fosco_> por ejemplo ubuntu usa pulse/alsa por defecto
<fosco_> kubuntu usa artsd
<Pucara> modifico las propiedades del teclado pero este vueve a ponerse como quiere
<fosco_> ubuntustudio usa jackd
<fosco_> Pucara: los cambios en gconf son permanentes
<fosco_> si no se mantienen es q algun otro proceso lo está volviendo a cambiar
<Pucara> pues en mi caso no
<Pucara> al reiniciar
<Pucara> todo esta como antes
<vazald_> ajam
<Pucara> yo estoy tratando de cambiar el teclado
<vazald_> y como hago para que no lo cambien
<Pucara> porque me es molesto cambiarlo cada ves que arranca Ubuntu
<fosco_> vazald_: puedes usar 10 aplicaciones que usen pulse, pero no puedes usar una que use pulse y otra artsd
<vazald_> si ya lo entendi pero tengo q ir programa a programa
<vazald_> o desinstalar artsd? por poner un ejemplo
<fosco_> vazald_: todas las aplicaciones de gnome usarán pulse/alsa sin que tengas que hacer nada
<fosco_> si usas aplicaciones de kde revisa que estés configuradas para pulse
<fosco_> lo mismo con wine
<vazald_> vale
<vazald_> has dado en el clavo
<vazald_> lo revisare
<vazald_> gracias
<Pucara> alguien sabe como configurar el teclado para no tener que hacerlo cada ves que inicia Ubuntu?
<vazald_> en q idioma lo tienes
<vazald_> y q version tienes
<vazald_> de ubuntu
<Pucara> tengo un teclado en español pero antes tenia un latino
<Pucara> no quiere cambiar al español salvo que lo haga a mano cuando arranca
<Pucara> y es molesto hacerlo cada ves
<danielfcc> saludos, con que combinacion de teclas puedo obtener las vocales con tilde??
<vazald_> Debes ir a Sistema-Preferencias-Teclado-Distribuciones-Añadir.Ahí le pones País,Variantes,y clicas en añadir.
<vazald_> espero q te sirva
<vazald_> danielfcc: el codigo ascii te refiers?
<danielfcc> si.
<vazald_> se supone que es con alt+(numeros)
<danielfcc> o algo parecido al winbug, cuando se usa la combinacion alt+162 era o con tilde
<danielfcc> habra algo asi en ubuntu?
<danielfcc> porque es un poco molesto estar cambiando de distribucion de teclado..
<danielfcc> :)
<vazald_> estoy buscando pero asi de pronto ni idea
<guampa> danielfcc: que teclado tenes?
<danielfcc> en ingles..
<Pucara> Ya hice eso pero ahora tengo dos teclados y siempre elige el que no quiero para arrancar
<Pucara> por mas que lo borre al latino y ponga como preferido el español
<Pucara> no hay caso
<guampa> danielfcc: podes usar una distribucion ingles - internacional
<Pucara> vuelve a aparecer
<Pucara> tampoco obedece si lo edito mediante gconf
<vazald_> Y para escribir los caracteres tienes que pulsar Ctrl+Shift+U+CódigoUnicode.
<guampa> con altgr + N / altgr+vocal tenes ñ y vocales acentuadas
<Pucara> como puedo decierle a Ubuntu que teclado quiero?
<Pucara> y que haga caso?
<Pucara> tampoco quiero que me aparecza el applet para elegir teclado
<danielfcc> mmmm :S vaya no tengo altGR
<Pucara> pero no se de donde se puede quitar
<danielfcc> solo tengo alt izq y alt der..  T_T
<Pucara> es el ALT derecho
<guampa> proba alt derecho
<guampa> estados unidos internacional (antiguo us_intl) es uno que recuerdo haber usado
<guampa> Pucara: cuantas distribuciones tenes configuradas?
<Pucara> tengo dos teclados español y latinoamericano
<danielfcc> guampa, me manda al menu..
<Pucara> sabes como quitar la latinoamericana
<guampa> danielfcc: que es lo que te manda a que menu ? ...
<Pucara> asi no me pregunta mas?
<guampa> te lo vuelve a agregar solo?
<Pucara> si
<Pucara> voy a gconf, lo quito
<Pucara> pero nada
<guampa> probaste quitar todo y agregar español, luego predeterminarlo a todo el sistema?
<Pucara> vuelve a aparecer
<guampa> no desde UI digo
<Pucara> quitar los dos?
<guampa> desde el dialogo del teclado
<danielfcc> guampa, me manda al menu standard "File edit View ...."
<guampa> si, pone EEUU x ejemplo y predeterminalo, luego reinicia
<Pucara> voy a ver
<vazald_> pero perdona
<vazald_> has arrastrado el idioma que quieres arriba del todo?
<vazald_> por ejemplo el español
<vazald_> tienes que ponerlo el primoer
<vazald_> primero
<guampa> danielfcc: disculpame, eso sucede teniendo presionada la tecla alt derecha y mientras esta presionada pones la vocal?
<Pucara> si el españo esta primero, pero no obedece, usa el latino que esta segundo
<Pucara> voy a borrarlos a los dos
<Pucara> poner el de EEUU como dices
<Pucara> y luego el español
<danielfcc> guampa, sip tengo precionada altDER+[vocal] y me manda al menu.. D:
<dabor> Pucara: en la pantalla de inicio gdm estarás seleccionando el idioma correcto?
<Pucara> si pero ahora voya  ver
<guampa> ok dame un minuto danielfcc
<danielfcc> ok
<Pancho> Pero que boludes que era!! habia quedado en el arranque de GDM la distribucion latinoamericana!! jajaja
<Pancho> ya quite los dos y puse solo la española y tambien en el arranque del GDM y se soluciono gracias dabor
<dannyLopez> puedo desintalar el gdm o el kdm sin que se me desinstale el sistema base?
<dabor> dannyLopez: se supone que si
<dannyLopez> voy a ver
<guampa> danielfcc: proba estados unidos, pero en variantes usa "internacional con teclas muertas"
<danielfcc> ok
<danielfcc> probando
<guampa> una vez que lo selecciones proba el teclado en el mismo dialogo de config de teclado
<guampa> donde dice "teclee para probar configuracion"
<danielfcc> guampa, gracias estoy probando espero estar ñato de risa mas adelante.... jejeje
<guampa> jajajajaja
<guampa> x nada amigo
<FELIPE__> Cordial saludo, cual esla mejor distribucion para un proxy y a ka su vez que sirva de servidor vpn?
<guampa> cualquiera de las distros mayores te va a servir FELIPE__
<FELIPE__> necesito una distro de facil administracion y que me permita enlazar a otr servidor vpn
<guampa> ubuntu es facil de administrar
<FELIPE__> necesito una distro enfocada a proxy, firewall y vpn
<guampa> FELIPE__: ahh ya voy entendiendo
<guampa> hace un /join a #ubuntu-es-offtopic y te paso un par de de distros especializadas
<FELIPE__> ya estuvo
<xblaster> como se hace para mandar un pantallazo
<aguitel> cuando booteo la pc no me aparece el menu grub ,que tecla muestra el menu?
<FELIPE__> Señores es posible, la comunicacion entre dos servidores vpn y como se hace esta comunicacion?
<FELIPE__> Algun experto en firewall?
<juanantonio> Buenas, ¿alguien me puede resolver una duda de Kubuntu?
<juanantonio> El tema es que desde hace un par de días, el sistema me dice que no puedo usar el cubo de KWin, pero sí tengo un salvapantallas en OpenGL, ¿por dónde puedo empezar a buscar?
<juanantonio> ¿A nadie se le ocurre nada?
<juanantonio> Gracias, mañana vuelvo
<Pucara> Puedo eliminar el contenido del directorio /var/cache  ?
<jeggz> hola que tal, alguien me puede decir como recuperar la configuracion del panel gnome
<Pucara> yo cuando se pone loco lo borro y se restaura solo
<jeggz> holaaa
<dela> hoola
<dela> tengo un problema, necesito instalar mysql en ubuntu, pero con consola y sin apt-get alguien me puede ayudar?
<alfplayer> dela: por qué no tenés apt-get en ubuntu ?
<dela> lo necesito para un trabajo de instituto
<dela> he estado investigando y e probado con dpkg -i
<dela> con rpm -i para archivos rpm
<dela> pero nunca instala bien
<alfplayer> lo tienes pero no quieres usarlo ?
<dela> si necesitaria que iniciase solo
<dela> solo instalarlo y que inicie
<alfplayer> eso puede hacerse con apt-get
<dela> tengo que hacerlo sin eso
<alfplayer> ok
<dela> delante del maestro
<dela> seria bajarme el archivo dev
<alfplayer> eso es para compilarlo
<dela> hacerle un dpkg -i "archivo.dev"
<alfplayer> debes compilarlo ?
<dela> no
<dela> debo bajar el mysql con linea de comandos
<alfplayer> entonces no necesitas un paquete -dev
<dela> con wget
<dela> y despues instalar manualmente
<alfplayer> en qué sistema debes instalarlo ?
<dela> pues ubuntu
<k-milogars> toca con lampserver
<alfplayer> pero en qué instalación ? una que ya tienes contigo ?
<dela> si
<dela> en el netbook
<dela> ubuntu 12
<alfplayer> supongo que tampoco puedes usar tasksel
<alfplayer> que puede instalar mysql y otros paquetes
<dela> mmm eso que hace? tengo que instalarlo manual
<dela> desempaquetarlo e instalarlo
<alfplayer> entonces no
<alfplayer> con dpkg -i no se instala desempaquetado
<alfplayer> con dpkg -i se instalan paquetes
<dela> mmm
<alfplayer> se desempaca manualmente o dejas que lo haga dpkg automáticamente
<dela> entonces que archivo tendria que bajar?
<dela> .dev no?
<dela> rpm tampoco?
<alfplayer> para dpkg -i ?
<k-milogars> rpm es para redhat
<dela> para instalarlo manual el mysql
<k-milogars> toca con .deb
<alfplayer> debes bajar los .deb que le faltan a tu sistema
<alfplayer> e instalarlos en el orden correcto con dpkg -i
<dela> mmm
<dela> como se que dev le hacen falta?
<dela> y en que orden?
<alfplayer> puedes saberlo con apt-get install mysql-server
<alfplayer> ingresando N para evitar instalar
<dela> apt-get install mysql-server | less
<dela> asi=?
<alfplayer> quita el less
<alfplayer> quita el | less
<dela> entonces como seria la linea
<alfplayer> eso es para paginar
<alfplayer> igual pero sin | less
<dela> as dicho que añada una N
<alfplayer> ahí puedes ver las dependencias
<alfplayer> que son los deb que faltan
<dela> seria apt-get -N install mysql-server?
<alfplayer> ??
<alfplayer> por qué agregas ese -N
<alfplayer> ese -N no
<dela> <alfplayer> ingresando N para evitar instalar
<dela> eso que dijiste
<alfplayer> no
<dela> a vale ya entiendo
<dela> voy a probar
<alfplayer> quiero decir ingresando la tecla N cuando pregunta si quieres continuar la instalación
<alfplayer> ok
<dela> vale
<dela> y aora
<dela> esos paquetes
<dela> de donde los saco?
<dela> son muchos
<alfplayer> ahí aparece la lista de dependencias pero no sabría decirte como saber el orden en qué deben instalarse
<alfplayer> están los links en packages.ubuntu.com
<k-milogars> dela toca que compile cada paquete uno por uno
<k-milogars> y con sus libreria
<dela> mmm eso es muy dificil?
<dela> no se ni lo que es compilar
<alfplayer> debes compilar ?
<dela> pues... supongo que podria
<k-milogars> dela apache2 toca compilarlo
<dela> siempre y cuando lo haga yo manual
<alfplayer> es preferible no compilar
<alfplayer> es más difícil
<k-milogars> ese profe si te la puso duro
<dela> si amigo
<k-milogars> si no tiene experiencia en compilar
<dela> me puso un reto
<k-milogars> es mejor con apt-get
<alfplayer> sos estudiante de informática ?
<dela> si
<dela> de españa
<alfplayer> universitaria ?
<dela> son las 5 AM
<dela> llevo todo el dia buscando esto
<alfplayer> O_O muy temprano
<dela> no universitario no
<dela> tecnico en sistemas
<alfplayer> ok
<dela> una formacion profesional
<alfplayer> mysql debes compilarlo entonces ?
<dela> no lo se
<dela> solo se
<dela> que tengo que instalarlo manual
<dela> todo
<dela> es decir hacer lo que hace apt-get yo manual
<alfplayer> es que manual no tiene muchos significado
<dela> se que no tiene significado pero el puso ese reto
<alfplayer> lo que hace apt-get es lo que estaba explicándote
<alfplayer> ok
<dela> y el que lo consiga tendra trabajo
<dela> por eso es tan importante para mi
<k-milogars> hombe eso es facil
<k-milogars> tienes que saber compilar
<k-milogars> y listo
<alfplayer> el orden puede obtenerse con prueba y error
<dela> y compilar es dificil de aprender?
<dela> yo solo se programar en shell
<alfplayer> lo pruebas donde estés, anotas el orden, y sigues el orden cuando debas hacerlo
<alfplayer> compilarlo no es difícil tampoco
<alfplayer> lo he hecho varias veces
<dela> tu poddrias ayudarme con micro o algo ?
<alfplayer> dela: a quién le perguntas ?
<dela> porfavor
<dela> a ti
<alfplayer> pero no soy estudiante ni ex estudiante de informática
<dela> no importa
<alfplayer> trabajo de esto
<dela> seguro que sabes mas que yo
<dela> mil veces
<alfplayer> no creas :)
<dela> te lo aseguro
<alfplayer> pregunta si tienes dudas
<dela> dudas tengo muchas
<alfplayer> IRC puede ayudar, aunque no sé cuál es el mejor canal
<dela> pues
<dela> me gustaria
<dela> que me dierais una solucion
<dela> para mi problema
<dela> que hago=?
<dela> que hariais si fuerais yo?
<alfplayer> te he dicho la solución si no necesitas compilar
<alfplayer> te he dicho exactamente
<dela> cual
<BoF> si yo fuera tu estudiaria enfermeria
<dela> ¬¬
<k-milogars> :)
<BoF> broma :D
<dela> xD
<jeggz> hola buenas noches
<BoF> hola
<k-milogars> dela solucion compilar
<dela> buenas noches
<alfplayer> apt-get install, anotar las dependencias, probar instalarlas una por una hasta que instales mysql
<jeggz> alguien me puede ayudar con respecto a la transparencia del panel
<jeggz> gnome 2
<dela> entonces hare eso
<alfplayer> y anotar el orden en que las instalaste
<alfplayer> eso es todo si no tienes que compilar
<BoF> ./configure && make && make install
<dela> son  10 dependencias
<alfplayer> BoF: eso no instala nunguna dependencia
<BoF> es apache2?
<BoF> o que compilas?
<dela> tngo que instalar mysql
<alfplayer> puede funcionar el orden en el que aparecían en apt-get install
<BoF> apt-get install mysql-server mysql-client
<jeggz> hol
<alfplayer> no puede usar apt-get
<dela> no puedo hacer eso
<jeggz> alguien podria ayudarme
<alfplayer> pruébalo
<BoF> deavid, porque nopuedes?
<BoF> dela, porque no puedes usar apt?
<dela> no
<alfplayer> porque se lo prohíbe el profesor
<BoF> dela, entonces haz esto http://luauf.com/2009/02/08/instalar-mysql-51-en-ubuntu/
<dela> creo que me salvaste la vida
<alfplayer> BoF: si eso falla es muy difícil volverlo atrás
<BoF> naa
<dela> puede fallar?
<alfplayer> además no se ha dicho la versión de ubuntu
<alfplayer> SI
<BoF> dela, dale
<dela> entonces lo mejor es lo que tu dijiste alf?
<alfplayer> sí, en mi opinión
<BoF> no bajes los precompilados
<alfplayer> eso es para ubuntu 8.04
<alfplayer> que es una versión vieja de ubuntu
<BoF> pfff
<alfplayer> los tutoriales deben hacerse y probarse en cada distribución y cada versión
<BoF> son los mismo pasos para cualquier distro
<BoF> basada en debian
<alfplayer> si falla tiene problemas
<alfplayer> ese tutorial tiene más de 2 años de antiguedad
<BoF> te dicen que da igual
<alfplayer> el autor no podía predecir el futuro :)
<alfplayer> quién dice ?
<dela> .
<BoF> yo lo digo
<alfplayer> sí, pero por qué ?
<BoF> porque yo lo he probado
<BoF> de hecho sino nisiquiera lo recomendaria
<alfplayer> dela: piensa que si falla mi método puedes volver para atrás con dpkg -r
<BoF> lo otro no usas nada diferente ni nada que haya cambiado de una distro de ubuntu a otra
<BoF> solo debes mover enlazar agregar grupo
<alfplayer> si falla ese método no sabrías cómo resolverlo
<BoF> etc
<BoF> etc
<BoF> bueno suerte
<dela> si bastante necesito
<alfplayer> pero BoF las versiones de ubuntu cambian muchísimo todo
<BoF> en el mismo archivo salen los pasos
<dela> con que version lo as echo bof?
<BoF> baja mysql y lee los pasos
<alfplayer> y tira los dados :p
<BoF> install-binary creo que se llama
<dela> con que version de ubuntu lo hiziste?
<alfplayer> en el tutorial está escrito: "Si todo salió bien ..."
<BoF> 10.10
<alfplayer> o sea que el autor no está seguro
<BoF> lo unico que no debes tener nada instalado anteriormente de mysql
<BoF> sino tienes nada andara bien
<BoF> bueno suerte
<dela> intentare los dos metodos
<BoF> primero usa el mio
<dela> ojala funcione alguno
<alfplayer> :)
<BoF> primero usa el mio y luego olvidate del que te dijo alfplayer
<dela> mil gracias a los dos
<alfplayer> suerte
<alfplayer> BoF: vete ya
<BoF> broma
<BoF> broma
<BoF> :D
<alfplayer> :)
<jeggz> hola
<jeggz> buenas noches
<jeggz> alguien podria ayudarme con el panel gnome en ubuntu 10.10
<Arlette> Buenas noches a todos, me iré a dormir :D
<jeggz> hola
<jeggz> alguien podria ayudarme con el panel de gnome 2
<jeggz> hola
<jeggz> alguien que me ayude con el panel gnome 2
<asterissco> Holas
<asterissco> no me queda nada claro aun el tema del ipV6
<asterissco> algun expertillo¿
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
<miniminiyo> Hola, mi problema es el siguiente tengo un HP Pavilio dv6 con un touchpad peculiar, sin botones que se activa por el sensor, y el ubuntu no me lo reconoce digo el touchpad como ta si, y el click nomal tambien pero lo que vendria siendo el boton derecho....nada...no puedo abrir las opciones de las cosas mas que con raton o intentando con el del teclado y l a mayoria de las veces no funca....
<miniminiyo> alguein le paso lo mismo o sabe solucionarlo?
<miniminiyo> ya e googleado un ratico
<isabel> Saben alguna manera de grabar el speaker con gtk-recordmydektop?
<jonafunes> ola
<jonafunes> hola
<jonafunes> tengo un problema con los boot cuando inicio me dice que la señal esta fuera de limites
<jonafunes> he intentado instalar burg y no puedo intente desinstalar grub y volverlo a instalar y nada uso ubuntu 11.4
<jonafunes> 11.04
<noseasasi> Buenasss
<jonafunes> hola
<jonafunes> alguien me pude ayudar=
<jonafunes> ?
<noseasasi> tu pregunta si alguien sabe-puede lo hará
<jonafunes> tengo un problema con los boot cuando inicio me dice que la señal esta fuera de limites, he intentado instalar burg y no puedo intente desinstalar grub y volverlo a instalar y nada uso ubuntu 11.4
<noseasasi> puedes iniciar con un kernel anterior?
<jonafunes> yo inicio normalmente lo unico que no puedo elegir el sistema operativo o sea no veo la pantalla para elegir
<noseasasi> http://ubuntumexico.org/node/282  <<<<< lee esto
<jonafunes> hai lo estoy leyendo haber si me ayuda gracias.
<jonafunes> voy a ver si puedo reiniciar suerte nos vemos
<msx78> buenas
<noseasasi> hola
<msx78> tengo un portatil antiguillo y la bateria esta fundida, el problema es que ubuntu no para de avisarme que la bateria esta fatal... hay alguna forma de deshabilitar los avisos estos?
<msx78> mire en gestion de energia pero no sale nada al respecto
<noseasasi> y si quitas la bateria directamente, además te servirá para que esté más fresquito...
<xoanm> jajaja
<msx78> xDD
<msx78> si bueno terminare haciendolo
<xoanm> matao el perro acabao la rabia
<msx78> me viene bien porq por muy mala que este, si salta la luz me da tiempo a apagar
<xoanm> no hay manera grafica y facil de hacerlo que yo sepa
<noseasasi> qure no lo digo de broma, para que quieres que siga cargando sin poder hacerlo y gastando energía y forzando ventilación
<msx78> bueno a quitarla entonces
<msx78> y otra cosa es que lo tengo enchufado a un monitor externo y me visualiza el desktop ocupando solo mitad del monitor
<msx78> en el notebook tengo un 15", el externo es un 19 16:9
<noseasasi> con que programa configuras monitores?
<xoanm> pues depende de como lo pongas
<msx78> en preferencias->monitores lo ve como "desconocido"
<xoanm> xq si esta en MIRROR
<xoanm> no se ven bien xq son tamanos distintos los monitores
<xoanm> pero en Expandido si sale bien
<xoanm> xq se adapta a cada pantalla
<xoanm> lo de desconocido es mu normal
<noseasasi>  msx78: clonas o extindes escritorio?
<msx78> hay algun driver proprietario de intel o deberia hacerlo ya el que viene con la dist de ubuntu?
<msx78> es que no me sale opcion de clone/ext
<msx78> y el boton del portail solo me switcha de portatil a externo
<noseasasi>  msx78: yo uso lxrandr para seleccionar tamaños de pantalla y
<noseasasi> xrandr --output VGA1 --right-of LVDS1 <<<<< esta orden en un script para extenderlo
<noseasasi>  msx78: a ti te variarrá VGA1 y LVDS1 si escribes xrandr, te dice todo...
<msx78> mircosx@mircuntu:~$ xrandr xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default Screen 0: minimum 1024 x 768, current 1024 x 768, maximum 1024 x 768 default connected 1024x768+0+0 0mm x 0mm    1024x768        0.0*
<msx78> mm al parece algo no va bien xD
<noseasasi> http://www.tuxapuntes.com/drupal/node/1817   <<<< mira esto
<msx78> voy a hacer esperimentos
<msx78> gracias
<msx78> dewww
<jonafunes> hola quisiera saber si alguien me puede decir por que cuando inicio el burg en la resolucion de mi monitor 1440x900 me dice señal fuera de limites y si inicio en 800x600 se ve para elegir el sistema operativo pero todo borroso haber si alguien puede ayudarme a mejorar la calidad de la imagen o algo
<jonafunes> Hi, I wonder if anyone can tell me that when I start the burg in 1440x900 resolution of my monitor tells me "sign out of bounds. " And if you start in 800x600 is to choose the operating system but all blurred be if someone could help to improve image quality or something
<noseasasi> jonafunes: http://www.ubuntu-es.org/index.php?q=node/81275
<jonafunes>  no tengo ese archivo que dice aí.
<jonafunes> "usplash.conf"
<noseasasi> ahh...
<jonafunes> hace como 3 horas que tengo el mismo problema jaja al menos ahora ya logre instalar el burg y ver algo solo me falta solucionar el tema de la resolución para que se vea bien
<jonafunes> problema solucionado o por lo menos logre que se vea un poco mejor gracias
<luckatoni> Buenos Días
<noseasasi> buenas
<geckoclown> buenas
<EL_KRIMEN> hola
<Tarrasquero> buenas tardes
<EL_KRIMEN> hola , alguien me recomienda algun buen cliente irc para ubuntu , lo acabo de instalar y estoy totalmente verde
<Tarrasquero> bueno para mi irssi
<Tarrasquero> pero quizas no sea el mas adecuado para ti
<Tarrasquero> usa xchat
<EL_KRIMEN> estoy acostumbrado a los tipicos de windows
<EL_KRIMEN> ok
<Tarrasquero> sin duda xchat
<EL_KRIMEN> de donde lo descargo o como instalo
<Tarrasquero> sudo apt-get xchat
<EL_KRIMEN> ok
<EL_KRIMEN> gracias
<Tarrasquero> perdon
<Tarrasquero> sudo apt-get install xchat
<EL_KRIMEN> dime
<EL_KRIMEN> ok
<EL_KRIMEN> puedo entrar con el a irc-hispano no ?
<Tarrasquero> si
<Tarrasquero>  /connect irc.irc-hispano.org
<EL_KRIMEN> ok , esta descargando
<Tarrasquero>  /join #channel
<Tarrasquero> eso^ para unirse a un canal determinado
<popkill> hola Tarrasquero como andas? todo el tiempo online?
<EL_KRIMEN> imagino ke el funcionamiento del scrip sera igual ke en windows
<Tarrasquero> no
<Tarrasquero> esta mañana tube un relax
<Tarrasquero> :)
<popkill> jaja
<popkill> yo aun no duermo :S
<Tarrasquero> aquí son las 12:12
<popkill> aca las 7:15am
<Tarrasquero> uffff
<EL_KRIMEN_> estoy en xchat
<EL_KRIMEN_> xd
<EL_KRIMEN_> Tarrasquero, me puedes ayudar a instalar mi webcam en u portatil
<Tarrasquero> toy ocupado
<EL_KRIMEN_> ok
<Tarrasquero> no recorde colocar /away
<EL_KRIMEN_> tranki
<EL_KRIMEN_> xd
<fosco_> EL_KRIMEN_, lo de la webcam no tiene mucho secreto, abre un terminal y ejecuta sudo apt-get install cheese && cheese
<fosco_> cuando acabe dime que ves
<EL_KRIMEN_> ok
<EL_KRIMEN_> pruebo
<EL_KRIMEN_> se abre una ventana y me dice que no encontro ningun dispositivo
<EL_KRIMEN_> :(
<fosco_> la cámara es integrada, es usb...?
<EL_KRIMEN_> integrada en el portatil
<EL_KRIMEN_> tengo un packardbell easy note mx65-110
<fosco_> revisa si tiene botón de encendido
<fosco_> una vez revisado ve a sistema - administracion - controladores y comprueba que no tienes controladores por descargar
<EL_KRIMEN_> ok
<EL_KRIMEN_> me faltan algunos de la grafica
<EL_KRIMEN_> estoy actulizandolos
<fosco_> bueno, en principio los de la gráfica no deberían afectar a la webcam
<fosco_> mientras acaba abre un terminal y ejecuta gstreamer-properties
<EL_KRIMEN_> ok
<fosco_> ve a video - entrada
<fosco_> tienes varios controladores/complementos y un boton test
<fosco_> haz prueba s a ver si con alguno consigues verte
<EL_KRIMEN_> estoy en ello
<EL_KRIMEN_> reinicio , ahora vengo
<EL_KRIMEN> no me va
<EL_KRIMEN> :(
<fosco__> vaya, pues eso sí que es raro
<fosco__> tendrás que hacerlo por el método antiguo
<fosco__> identificar el modelo de hardware, buscar en google ese modelo + ubuntu y finalmente hacer lo que digan las guías
<fosco__> para identificar el modelo exacto de webcam usa lsusb
<EL_KRIMEN> tengo el modelo
<fosco__> mejor usa lsusb
<EL_KRIMEN> Syntek Web Cam - Packard Bell BU45, PB Easynote MX66-208W
<EL_KRIMEN> eso me indica
<EL_KRIMEN> ayer estuve buscando y no encontre nada
<noseasasi> hasta otra buena gente ...
<EL_KRIMEN> alguien usa el LOIC en ubuntu ?
<geckoclown> ta ahora
<Pechi> hola buenos dias para algunos, tardes para otros
<aguitel> cuando booteo en el momento que me deberia aparecer el menu del grub este no aparece y hay una señal en la pantalla que dice fuera de rango de frecuencia ,alguien sabe de esto?
<geckoclown> eso es cosa del monitor
<fosco__> aguitel, puedes usar startupmanager o grub-customizer para cambiar la resolucion del grub, 1024x768 debería estar soportado por cualquier hardware
<aguitel> fosco__, instale startupmanager y di como opcion que entre a windows en primer lugar ,y como no veo el menu no puedo entrar a ubuntu ,
<geckoclown> mejor 800x600
<aguitel> podria correr un live cd de ubuntu y chroot al sistema y correr startupmanager?
<aguitel> funciona eso?
<aguitel> tengo mis dudas
<fosco__> puedes forzar que se muestre el menu pulsando ESC o SHIFT durante el arranque
<fosco__> luego aunque no veas nada puedes usarlo "a ciegas"
<aguitel> lo hice pero no va
<aguitel> es que el menu en realidad aparece pero por el problema de frecuencia no se ve
<geckoclown> puedes entrar con el livecd, editar a mano el grub.cfg y poner una resolucion mas baja
<aguitel> geckoclown, el grub.cfg del sistema decis?
<geckoclown> del pc, claro, el que esta en /boot/grub
<aguitel> estoy en otra pc ahora y voy a verlo aca como es
<aguitel> geckoclown, el grub.cfg es un script ,hacemos lo correcto en cambiar algo ahi?
<geckoclown> el grub.cfg es el archivo de configuracion de grub2, no es un script, y si puedes cambiar cosas, pero cuando actualice el sistema te sobreescribe los cambios
<geckoclown> por eso no esta recomendado hacer cambios ahi, pero ahora es un caso especial
<aguitel> geckoclown, el grub.cfg vi que al principio hay alguna referencia a la resolucion del monitor pero no dice nada de la frecuencia
<geckoclown> el problema es de resolucion, tu monitor no la soporta, pon una mas baja
<aguitel> geckoclown, es de frecuencia x me lo dice un cartel pequeño que aparece en la pantalla
<geckoclown> ya, pero es porque el monitor no soporta esa resolucion, creeme y cambialo en el grub.cfg
<geckoclown> o no me creas y no lo cambies :)
<geckoclown> ta lueg, emprendo el camino de regreso al hogar xDDD
<EL_KRIMEN> hola , estoy en ubuntu con xchat , alguien me  puede decir como conectarme a irc-hispano , gracias
<moni_> hola es normal que ubuntu no te deje renombrar un archivo que tengo en el escritorio?
<fosco__> no
<fosco__> será que no es tuyo
<gabrielht44> moni_, tal vez esta protegido o no es de tu autoria,   ve las propiedades con el boton derecho del mouse
<moni_> si lo e creado yo
<fosco__> lo habrás creado con algun programa lanzado con sudo
<moni_> no cliqueando en el escritorio  tengo lectura y escritura
<moni_> a perdon ya tenia el grupo mal
<fosco__> ok
<gabrielht44> alguien es ducho en wine?
<moni_> lo que no entiendo si lo a cavo de crear yo como se me apuesto el grupo solo lectura pero podía entrar y dentro del archivo me degaba  escribir
<sancochito> bueenasss
<sancochito> ¿algún buen programa para transacción de archivos a móvil por blutuz?
<luckatoni> Buenas tardes
<Pechi> buenas luckatoni
<Yukiteru> hola a todos!!
<onicev1> Hola
<onicev1> ¿Hay algun programa para recuperar datos de un disco duro externo que he borrado sin querer?
<onicev1> El disco no esta borrado en si. Tan solo 2 o 3 segundos hasta que me di cuenta, pero tiempo suficiente para que el sistema lo reconozca como no formateado
<onicev1> Por lo tanto la informacion deberia de estar aun en su superficie
<onicev1> Lo que me he debido de cargar es la tabla de asignaciones
<fosco__> onicev testdisk
<onicev1> Gracias fosco
<fundaci0n> Buenas
<fundaci0n> tengo un gran problema
<fundaci0n> trabajamos en una fundación
<fundaci0n> y tenemos todos los ordenadores de sobremesa
<fundaci0n> con ubuntu, compartiendo carpetas en SAMBA
<fundaci0n> pero resulta q de un dia para otro ha dejado de funcionar
<fundaci0n> no aparecen los ordenadores
<fundaci0n> y cuando vas a clicar en RED DE WINDOWS sale el siguiente mensaje:
<fundaci0n> Falló al obtener la lista de compartición del servidor
<fundaci0n> necesitamos ayuda, porfavor. Lo necesitamos para continuar trabajando
<erAbuelo> en todos ?
<fundaci0n> en todos, sí
<fundaci0n> pero hay una cosa
<fundaci0n> hay 1 portatil Apple y uno windows
<fundaci0n> y estos sí aparecen en la carpeta de RED
<fundaci0n> pero no en RED DE WINDOWS
<erAbuelo> es una red local ?
<onicev1> Ahora el problema es instalar este archivo: testdisk-6.12.linux26.tar.bz2 ¿Puede alguien ayudarme si es posible?
<fundaci0n> si erAbuelo es una red local
<fundaci0n> con un grupo llamado FCA al cual estan todos los ordenadores mediante SAMBA
<erAbuelo> eso se configura en cada ordenador
<erAbuelo> es raro que todos dejen de funcionar a la vez
<fundaci0n> pues ha pasado
<erAbuelo> puede ser algun bug, luego de una actualizacion del sistema
<erAbuelo> hace tiempo que no uso samba
<fundaci0n> he probado con esto: http://linuxman.blogsome.com/2009/11/12/fallo-al-obtener-la-lista-de-comparticion-del-servidor-ubuntu-karmic-koala/
<fundaci0n> pero nada
<erAbuelo> estas en uno de esos ordenadores ?
<fundaci0n> si
<erAbuelo> en consola: sudo ps ax|grep smbd
<onicev1> Bueno. Preguntare mas tarde y en otro momento. Parece que el problema de fundaci0n es mas serio. Un saludo y que puedas solucionar tu problema fundacion.
<onicev1> bye
<fundaci0n> sudo ps ax|grep smbd
<erAbuelo> onicev1: no instales cosas sin usar los repos
<fundaci0n>  2554 pts/4    S+     0:00 grep --color=auto smbd
<erAbuelo> fundaci0n: no tienes samba funcionando
<erAbuelo> que version de ubuntu usas ?
<fosco__> onicev testdisk está en los repositorios oficiales de ubuntu, se instala como todo lo demás
<erAbuelo> hola fosco__
<fundaci0n> erAbuelo 10.10
<onicev1> Tranquilo que no voy a hacer nada. Ya volvere en otro momento. Ademas lo que he puesto antes no se como se instala por lo que no puedo instalarlo. Salvo ficheros .deb y poco mas, esto de linux todavia me queda muy grande y complicado
<onicev1> lo dicho. Un saludo
<onicev1> Bye
<erAbuelo> fundaci0n: sudo service samba start
<fundaci0n> erAbuelo, es que alfinal he desinstalado samba y lo he vuelto a instalar
<onicev1> Leñe fosco_. He mirado ahi y no me da nada
<onicev1> he tecleado textdisk en synaptic y como que no existe
<erAbuelo> testdisk
<fundaci0n> erAbuelo,  samba: unrecognized service
<fundaci0n> aunq está instalado
<fundaci0n> lo he reinstalado
<erAbuelo> seguro ?
<erAbuelo> sudo aptitude search samba
<fundaci0n> sí -> samba ya está en su versión más reciente.
<guampa> el servicio se llama smbd erAbuelo, fundaci0n
<erAbuelo> ah
<fundaci0n>  2588 ?        Ss     0:00 smbd -F
<erAbuelo> guampa: cuando le cambiaron el nombre ?
<fundaci0n>  2592 ?        S      0:00 smbd -F
<fundaci0n>  2594 pts/4    S+     0:00 grep --color=auto smbd
<guampa> tambien asegurate de arrancar nmbd y winbind
<fundaci0n> erAbuelo ahora sale así
<guampa> hace bastante creo
<erAbuelo> en debian sigue como samba
<guampa> estuve buscando threads sobre tu problema parece algo bastante comun, muchas soluciones y a algunos les funcionaron, ahora les paso links
<fundaci0n> guampa, he probado utilizando winbind i nada...
<erAbuelo> pues nada os dejo juntos xD
<guampa> me temo que no puedo asistir demasiado estoy en el trbajo en realidad :P
<guampa> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1082148&page=4
<guampa> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/338411
<guampa> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/375593
<erAbuelo> y yo en mi hora de la siesta xDD
<guampa> todos esos son relacionados
<guampa> jajaja
<fundaci0n> buff buff buff xD
<fundaci0n> lo de winbind nada
<fundaci0n> pero almenos
<fundaci0n> en los pc q los he instalado
<fundaci0n> me deja acceder a red de windows
<fundaci0n> i además otra cosa
<fundaci0n> en cada PC quando voy a público
<fundaci0n> las carpetas q hay dentro
<fundaci0n> salen con candado
<fundaci0n> y usuari: nobody grupo: nogroup
<fundaci0n> puede q esté relacionado
<erAbuelo> Siesta Time !!!
<guampa> !enter fundacion
<kubot> guampa: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<guampa> si tiene que ver
<guampa> ah, no funciona mas el facto :)
<fundaci0n> y que tiene que ver?
<guampa> fundaci0n: (creo) que los archivos compartidos en publico son solo lectura , pero no estoy seguro
<guampa> fundaci0n: cuantas maquinas tienen?
<fundaci0n> tienen...unas 8
<fundaci0n> o 9
<coche> hola
<coche> como estan?
<coche> alguien por aqui????????????
<guampa> fundaci0n: al margen, tal vez para mas facilidad de administracion te convendria centralizar los servicios en un servidor para esa cantidad de maquinas, a partir de 10 se hace complicado una config de grupo
<fundaci0n> puedo hacerlo ahora?
<guampa> pues si tenes una maquina disponible para eso si
<fundaci0n> puede ser una maquina de uso cuotidiana
<fundaci0n> la q haga de server?
<coche> hola soy nuevo por aca estoy mudandome a ubuntu y quiero saber q me recomiendan para desarrollar paginas dinamicas en ubuntu?
<fundaci0n> pero tendria q estar siempre abierta, no?
<guampa> correcto
<guampa> coche: que usas hasta ahora para hacer paginas dinamicas?
<fundaci0n> guampa, me puedes asesorar un poco al respecto?
<coche> bueno me baje le bluefish y el xamp
<coche> pero no logro hacer
<guampa> si fundaci0n, no hay problema
<coche> q al correr la pagina
<coche> me salga en el navegador
<coche> no se como configurarlo el blue  pero el xamp es una maravilla
<fundaci0n> ahora estoy en uno de los ordenadores, que tendría que hacer guampa?
<guampa> coche: no conozco xamp, pero en ubuntu ademas no es necesario dado que tenes todos los componentes para instalar desde los repositorios
<guampa> fundaci0n: deberias tener instalado samba en el ordenador
<coche> es el equivalente al phpmyadmin
<fundaci0n> lo tengo guampa, en todos los pcs
<coche> pero de editor de codigo html y php ?
<coche> ya migre las bd
<coche> a xamp
<coche> bueno revisare a ver q tal
<guampa> fundaci0n: abri una ventana de terminal y corre este comando "sudo -s"
<coche> otra cosita de casualidad alguno por aqui sabe donde puedo conseguir el driver para obtener acelaracion 3d
<coche> para una ati mobily 200m
<guampa> coche: fijate si te aparece en el dialogo de controladores restringidos
<coche> no no hay ninguno
<guampa> puede que no tenga soporte para driver acelerado entonces
<fundaci0n> guampa hecho
<coche> bueno pasa los siguiente hace meses atras si me aparecia el de video
<coche> incluso para activar todas las funciones de apariencia
<guampa> fundaci0n: ok, "cd /etc/samba"
<coche> me pedia activarlo
<esmirlin> chicos que distro para kde pensáis que es la mejor¿?
<coche> TNGO Q REINICIAR URGENTE YA VUELVO
<fundaci0n> hecho
<guampa> fundaci0n: para acelerar un poco algunas cosas de este trabajo instala el programa pastebinit: "apt-get install pastebinit"
<fundaci0n> hecho
<coche> yap
<guampa> ok, ahora detene los servicios samba: "service smbd stop ; service nmbd stop ; service winbind stop"
<fundaci0n> stop: Rejected send message, 1 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.58" (uid=1001 pid=2998 comm="stop) interface="com.ubuntu.Upstart0_6.Job" member="Stop" error name="(unset)" requested_reply=0 destination="com.ubuntu.Upstart" (uid=0 pid=1 comm="/sbin/init"))
<coche> ahora tngo un problema terrible con el toch n pedo tocarlo porq se qda pegado y no me deja escribir (esta dañado en win pasa lo mismo ) podria alguien decirme como lo desactivo en ubunto o dejarlo deshabilitado
<fundaci0n> esto me lo dice al intentar detener smbd
<guampa> fundaci0n: repeti el ultimo comando reemplazando donde aparezca "service " por "/etc/init.d/" , por ejemplo "/etc/init.d/smbd stop"
<fundaci0n> Upstart job, you may also use the stop(8) utility, e.g. stop smbd
<guampa> ok
<guampa> fundaci0n: "ls -l | pastebinit"
<fundaci0n> http://pastebin.com/Urp3x0NM
<guampa> fundaci0n: hace una copia de tu config actual: "cp -a smb.conf smb.conf.orig"
<fundaci0n> yasta
<fundaci0n> arreglado
<fundaci0n> por alguna razon
<fundaci0n> se me habia ido el root
<guampa> puede haberse escapado ctrl+d que cierra la sesion
<fundaci0n> podria ser :P
<fundaci0n> y el nmbd
<fundaci0n> no lo tengo
<guampa> apt-get install nmbd
<fundaci0n> no está
<fundaci0n> E: No se ha podido localizar el paquete nmbd
<fundaci0n> antes lo he probado y nada
<guampa> esta incluido en el paquete samba no te preocupes que lo tene
<guampa> s
<fundaci0n> deacuerdo :)
<fundaci0n> entonces ya está
<guampa> fundaci0n: pasame la config de red: "ip r | pastebinit"
<esmirlin> chicos que distro para kde pensáis que es la mejor¿?
<fundaci0n> http://pastebin.com/zAncsPVa guampa
<guampa> fundaci0n: "rm smb.conf && wget http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=ywc5cTHx -O smb.conf"
<guampa> eso va a reemplazar tu config con una nueva que te estoy pasando
<fundaci0n> rm: no se puede borrar «smb.conf»: No existe el fichero o el directorio
<guampa> "cd /etc/samba"
<fundaci0n> estoy allá
<guampa> "ls -l | pastebinit"
<fundaci0n> http://pastebin.com/2LtsuXvR
<guampa> fundaci0n: "wget http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=ywc5cTHx -O smb.conf"
<fundaci0n> ahora si
<guampa> bien :)
<guampa> ahora gedit smb.conf
<guampa> fijate en la parte del final, donde se ponen los recursos compartidos
<guampa> esta es una config para que se conecte cualquiera en tu red "sin password", no es segura, y es muy facil de usar
<guampa> es posible igual agregarle recursos que esten protegidos con contraseña o limitados a cierto usuario
<guampa> la parte de "# share defaults" es una config que hace de cuenta que se inserta en la config de cada recurso
<guampa> hay tres recursos de ejemplo: "[mp3], [fotos], [temp]"
<fundaci0n> mmm pero de momento estaria bien q estuviera todo abierto
<fundaci0n> y luego ponerle permisos
<fundaci0n> una vez hecho
<guampa> bien, tenes que adecuar los nombres de los shares y los paths
<guampa> una vez que lo quieras testear, lo guardas y corres "sudo service smbd start" "sudo service nmbd start"
<fundaci0n> me estoy perdiendo bastante
<guampa> desde donde no hay problema
<danielfcc> saludos, alguien sabe porque al presionar alt+space desaparece la barra de titulo??
<fundaci0n> des de que he hecho lode pasarte el link
<fundaci0n> último
<guampa> despues de eso corriste wget y grabaste una nueva config de samba verdad? "ls -l" te muestra un archivo "smb.conf" ?
<guampa> fundaci0n: tenes abierto el editor de texto con la config nueva?
<fundaci0n> si
<fundaci0n> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=ywc5cTHx esta no?
<guampa> bien, si lo tenes es porque seguiste los pasos bien...despues que me pasaste el link, te bajaste con wget la config nueva y con gedit la estas viendo en el editor de texto
<guampa> exacto
<guampa> ahora lo que falta es adecuarla a tus necesidades
<guampa> hasta ahi me seguis?
<fundaci0n> si
<fundaci0n> a partir de ahora hace falta configurarlo para que este pc sea el servidor central?
<guampa> si, mas que nada describir correctamente los recursos que ese pc va a compartir
<fundaci0n> osea q a partir de ahora
<fundaci0n> todos los archivos
<fundaci0n> se tendran q poner en este pc no?
<guampa> en la terminologia de samba un "recurso compartido" o "share" es un directorio o impresora que se hace disponible a partir de samba, y tienen que configurarse ahi en el archivo de config de samba
<fundaci0n> pero una cosa
<guampa> si, seria lo mas conveniente
<fundaci0n> esto permetirá q cada ordenador pueda imprimir como siempre?
<fundaci0n> en la impresora en red?
<guampa> no va a afectar eso en nada, esto es unicamente para compartir archivos desde esta pc y nada mas
<fundaci0n> ok
<fundaci0n> y otra cosa
<fundaci0n> si los 8 pc se conectan a este pc
<fundaci0n> puede q haya problemas de conexion?
<fundaci0n> de acceso
<guampa> depende del ancho de banda de tu wlan y el trafico simultaneo que pueda haber
<fundaci0n> mm puede q esten trabajando 7 personas a la vez
<fundaci0n> por decirte algo
<guampa> si las 8 pc tratan de ver el mismo video en una wlan a 11mbps por ejemplo puede ir lento si
<mimecar> fundaci0n: los otros equipos se conectan por cable o wifi?
<guampa> wlan mimecar, aca esta la config
<guampa> http://pastebin.com/zAncsPVa
<mimecar> en el mejor de los casos tendrás un ancho de banda de 5.4 MB
<mimecar> si tu conexión es de 54 Mbps
<fundaci0n> mimecar por wifi
<fundaci0n> guampa solo trabajamos con documentos de texto
<mimecar> fundaci0n: 54 Mbps es el ancho de banda de una conexión wifi
<guampa> no van a tener problema
<mimecar> eso se reparte para navegación y compartir en red local
<fundaci0n> navegamos solo por google i compañia
<fundaci0n> no descargamos ni nada
<fundaci0n> guampa
<fundaci0n> alfinal vamos a poner el servidor
<guampa> si
<fundaci0n> en otro pc
<fundaci0n> copio el archivo de configuracion
<fundaci0n> y lo meto en el otro pc?
<guampa> sip
<fundaci0n> y luego a los otros PC
<fundaci0n> que les hago?
<guampa> nada, solo tienen que acceder al servidor, la config ya esta adecuada al grupo que usan
<fundaci0n> y como acceden al servidor?
<guampa> lo que si tenes que adecuar, como te dije es la config de los shares
<fundaci0n> estará en RED?
<fundaci0n> los shares son las carpetas d comparto en ese pc?
<guampa> te lo explique arriba
<guampa> guampa: en la terminologia de samba un "recurso compartido" o "share" es un directorio o impresora que se hace disponible a partir de samba, y tienen que configurarse ahi en el archivo de config de samba
<fundaci0n> pero sólo hace falta q esté una vex
<fundaci0n> vez
<fundaci0n> no?
<fundaci0n> luego sólo hace falta poner los paths q va haver y listos
<fundaci0n> no?
<guampa> si, los paths y los nombres
<guampa> los nombres son los que estan entre []
<fundaci0n> ok :)
<fundaci0n> puedo hacerlo
<fundaci0n> des del gestor d comparticion
<fundaci0n> del nautilus?
<guampa> fundaci0n: te aconsejo que si vas a manejar 8 pcs que se comunican con un servidor samba aprendas la config de samba
<guampa> no es necesario que aprendas TODO
<guampa> pero si lo basico y sobre todo lo que tenes en esa config
<guampa> te va a ayudar a resolver problemas
<fundaci0n> guampa estoy en ello
<fundaci0n> pero ahora necesito hacerlo para tenerlo en marcha
<guampa> tenes que determinar que recursos compartidos necesitas, por ejemplo la config que te di define 3 recursos: "mp3" "fotos" y "temp". Como seria tu esquema?
<fundaci0n> si
<fundaci0n> estoy creandolos
<fundaci0n> pero me surge una duda
<fundaci0n> tengo carpetas con 1 espacio
<fundaci0n> tengo q hacer %20
<fundaci0n> ?
<guampa> creo que lo tenes que poner entre comillas al path, dejame ver
<fundaci0n> estoy buscando por internet y no me aparece nada sobre carpetas de varios nombres
<guampa> mira ponelo entre comillas al path
<fundaci0n> entre las comillas ' '
<fundaci0n> no?
<guampa> usa dobles ""
<guampa> "/path/to/share"
<fundaci0n> oka merci :)
<fundaci0n> y otra consulta
<guampa> dime
<fundaci0n> dónde pone data en /home/data/carpeta
<fundaci0n> tendria que poner el usuario
<fundaci0n> no?
<guampa> si, en realidad podes usar cualquier directorio en el arbol de archivos, yo sucede que usé eso
<fundaci0n> oka
<fundaci0n> :)
<fundaci0n> merci
<guampa> no tenia un usuario "data"
<guampa> jajajaja
<guampa> "de rien"
<guampa> solo creé ese dir bajo /home
<guampa> para poner todos los shares ahi
<fundaci0n> guampa
<fundaci0n> he creado ese archivo de conf
<fundaci0n> con las carpetas a compartir
<fundaci0n> pero no me aparece
<guampa> bien
<fundaci0n> le doy a Red
<fundaci0n> y no me sale nada
<guampa> reiniciaste samba? mira que no toma los cambios automaticamente
<danielfcc> saludos, como puedo hacer para reiniciar la barra de titulo??
<fundaci0n> y si clico a Red de WIndows me dice el error de siempre
<fundaci0n> ah vale
<fundaci0n> sudo service smbd restart
<fundaci0n> no?
<guampa> service smbd reload
<guampa> si, reload alcanza pero no pasa nada si lo reinicias
<guampa> "reload" es para que recargue la config
<fundaci0n> nada guampa
<fundaci0n> no me aparecen como compartidos
<fundaci0n> si lo hago con el nautilus-share
<fundaci0n> me funcionará tb no?
<guampa> proba, yo no lo usaria porque es posible que altere la config, pero bueno yo te aconsejo desde la perspectiva de administrar un servidor eso tambien es cierto
<fundaci0n> es que reseteando samba y todo
<fundaci0n> le doy a red de windows
<fundaci0n> y continua apareciendo: imposible cargar la lista blabla
<fundaci0n> de compartición del servidor
<guampa> proba poniendo la direccion ip de la maquina en vez del nombre: //192.168.0.X/nombredelshare
<fundaci0n> No se pudo encontrar «//192.168.1.47/comunicacio».
<guampa> que hay acerca del mismo servidor? se ve a si mismo?
<fundaci0n> no
<fundaci0n> a si mismo tampoco sale nada
<guampa> en una terminal en el server corre  "sudo smbstatus | pastebinit"
<fundaci0n> osea no se ve en la red
<fundaci0n> http://pastebin.com/A2KCcM1N
<fundaci0n> aqi tienes
<fundaci0n> guampa
<guampa> ok
<danielfcc> saludos, como puedo hacer para recargar la barra de titulo?? estoy con ubuntu 11.04
<guampa> fundaci0n: no te conviene usar acentos ni espacios en los nombres de los shares
<guampa> no es el problema, pero no es aconsejable igual
<fundaci0n> de acuerdo
<guampa> otra cosa, en el smb.conf
<guampa> en #Resolvers
<guampa> sacale el # (descomenta) la linea que sigue, la que dice name resolv order
<guampa> y recarga la config de samba
<fundaci0n> ok
<guampa> avisame una vez que recargues asi testeamos primero desde el server y despues desde otra maquina
<fundaci0n> ya esta
<fundaci0n> nada
<fundaci0n> no sale me sigue diciendo que la lista no se puede cargar
<guampa> vamos a probar con herramientas de consola aver que pasa
<guampa> primero vamos a ver si el server esta andando y escuchando en la placa de red: "netstat -ltunp | pastebinit"
<alfonso> buenas tardes
<alfonso> tengo un problema con apache al instalarlo me da un error de paquetes rotos y no se han podido instalar
<alfonso> he intentado arreglarlo buscando en google
<alfonso> pero no he visto ningun post que haga referencia a como arreglar esos paquetes
<alfonso> si alguien me puede ayudar a arreglarlo se lo agradeceria mucho
<fca-09> http://pastebin.com/8b2w3yqG
<fca-09> guampa
<fca-09> soy fundacion
<fca-09> en el server
<guampa> ok
<fca-09> te he pasado el pastebin
<fca-09> no se si lo habrás visto
<L337> !sonando
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'sonando'.
<guampa> si, dame un minuto fca-09 que me estan asistiendo a mi en otro canal con mi propio gran problema
<fca-09> deacuerdo :) i tanto
<guampa> fca-09: perfecto samba esta escuchando en la placa de red, ahora te digo como probas en el mismo server la conexion
<fca-09> ok
<fca-09> q qiere decir q escucha en la placa¿
<guampa> que esta esperando conexiones que le lleguen desde esa interfaz de red
<fca-09> Deacuerdo
<guampa> lo que no veo es nmbd corriendo, arrancalo
<guampa> "service nmbd start"
<fca-09> start: Job failed to start
<fca-09> antes habiamos quedado que viene integrado en samba no?
<erAbuelo> re buenas
<guampa> si, viene integrado en el paquete ubuntu de samba, el de instalacion
<guampa> no es el mismo programa
<guampa> pero no es necesario instalarlo aparte, si en cambio se arranca o detiene independientemente
<fca-09> pues no me deja iniciarlo
<guampa> fca-09: proba "sudo service nmbd start"
<fca-09> estoy en root ya
<guampa> "/etc/init.d/nmbd start"
<fca-09> Rather than invoking init scripts through /etc/init.d, use the service(8)
<fca-09> utility, e.g. service nmbd start
<fca-09> Since the script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an
<fca-09> Upstart job, you may also use the start(8) utility, e.g. start nmbd
<fca-09> start: Job failed to start
<guampa> fca-09: mas de tres lineas de texto pegalas en pastebin
<guampa> sino se activa la proteccion anti-flood del canal
<alfonso> erAbuelo: hola
<erAbuelo> hola alfonso
<alfonso> me podrias hechar un cablecillo con apache
<erAbuelo> no se, pregunta
<alfonso> que tengo un problema con unos paquetes rotos y consigo que funcione ni arreglarlo
<erAbuelo> tu pregunta
<alfonso> cuando lo instalo me dice que no se puede terminar de instalar por unos paquetes rotos
<alfonso> pero no se arreglarlos
<CSnova> Entonces es problema del dpkg, no de apache.
<CSnova> xD
<alfonso> como se arreglan
<CSnova> Había una opción, apt-get install -f creo que era, que los arreglaba. Pero no estoy seguro.
<erAbuelo> alfonso: sube la pantalla del error, completa a pastebin
<guampa> fca-09: "grep -Rli smbd /var/log/* | tail -n 100 | pastebinit"
<alfonso> CSnova: ok
<alfonso> dame un ratito y la pego
<guampa> fca-09: sorry espera
<CSnova> alfonso: eso de guampa no era para ti...
<CSnova> xD
<guampa> fca-09: "grep -Rli nmbd /var/log/* | tail -n 100 | pastebinit"
<fca-09> http://pastebin.com/EyjTpeAL
<guampa> zafaste alfonso xD
<guampa> ok
<alfonso> CSnova: vale
<alfonso> erAbuelo: ahora mismo esta instalado
<erAbuelo> pues listo xD
<alfonso> pero no funciona
<alfonso> si inento abrir localhost
<alfonso> me da un error
<alfonso> *intento
<guampa> fca-09:  "grep -Ri nmbd /var/log/* | tail -n 100 | pastebinit"
<guampa> quiero ver que error esta largando
<alfonso> no un error , me da error
<fca-09> aqi tienes guampa
<fca-09> http://pastebin.com/bdjxKbAT
<guampa> ok
<guampa> que lindo, no dice absolutamente nada los errores
<guampa> jajajaja
<guampa> ok, al menos smbd esta andando que es el mas importante, se puede zafar sin nmbd
<alfonso> erAbuelo: lo he vuelto a reinstalar dice que todo esta perfecto pero localhost no funciona
<alfonso> a que puede ser debido
<erAbuelo> alfonso: sudo netstat -putan|grep 80
<alfonso> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<erAbuelo> ?
<alfonso> erAbuelo: creo que algo hice mal
<fca-09> entonceds q podriamos hacer?
<alfonso> erAbuelo: hay no has podido ver nada verdad
<erAbuelo> verdad
<alfonso> juer
<alfonso> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/627551/
<alfonso> ahora si
<erAbuelo> ahi no sale
<support> Buenas!.
<erAbuelo> alfonso: que instalaste apache o apache2 ?
<alfonso> apache2
<erAbuelo> sudo service apache2 restart
<fca-09> guampa gracias
<erAbuelo> y dime que mensaje sale
<fca-09> no lo he podido solucionar
<fca-09> pero te lo has currado mucho
<fca-09> gracias gracias
<guampa> ah bue
<guampa> jajaja
<alfonso> erAbuelo: .: 49: Can't open /etc/apache2/envvars
<guampa> que pena se dio por vencido, tarde o temprano salia
<erAbuelo> alfonso: tocaste algo de la configuracion de apache ?
<support> Necesitaria saber si alguien a ejercido la union de un ubuntu 11.04  a un dominio  windows ? Use el LikeWise pero no se que pasa
<alfonso> puede que si , pero  no te lo pudedo decir seguro
<guampa> si support es posible
<alfonso> no sabria decirte que si es que toque algo
<support> guampa, Si lo que pas aque en el Resolv.conf ingrese los 2 DNS, y tambien el Dominio que seria "lalal.local" y no se que mas no encuentro documentacion clara sobre esto
<guampa> support: necesitas el cliente kerberos, ntp sincronizado con el dominio, y configurar el switch de nombres y por supuesto, samba
<guampa> support: tenes conocimiento de redes, protocolos, etc? sino es una tarea demasiado complicada
<alfonso> erAbuelo: puede que si , pero  no te lo pudedo decir seguro , no sabria decirte qué, si es que toque algo
<support> guampa,  si pero lo que pasa es que estoy perdido en algunas cosas, pero la tarea de levantar un cliente ubuntu no tendria que generar tantos inconvenientes supongo,
<erAbuelo> alfonso: sudo aptitude purge apache2
<erAbuelo> sudo aptitude install apache2
<Darkasakerionz> Hola, quería hacer un backup de todo sda con dd, pero mi pregunta es, el archivo resultante ocupara el tamaño del disco duro, o solo el espacio ocupado por los archivos?
<guampa> espera, vos queres solo cliente? no un servidor samba miembro del dominio?
<guampa> eso si es mas facil
<guampa> no necesitas kerberos ni nada de todo esio
<erAbuelo> guampa: aun estais con lo de antes ?
<guampa> con usuario y password entras
<alfonso> erAbuelo: ya esta instalado de nuevo
<guampa> no, se acaba de ir, se canso
<erAbuelo> alfonso: hiciste los dos pasos ?
<support> guampa,  Quiero que mi Ubuntu ( maquina cliente), se conecte a un AD( Directorio Activo) que ya esta arriba y tiene maquinas con win ingresadas al dominio ( lo cual quiero sacar Win de la empresa )
<alfonso> si
<erAbuelo> sudo aptitude purge apache2 ?
<erAbuelo> y no arranca ahora ?
<alfonso> nó , sudo apt-get purge apache2
<guampa> support: para conectarte a un recurso ofrecido por un server en el dominio, usa el dialogo de conectar a un servidor
<alfonso> erAbuelo: un momento
<erAbuelo> ok
<guampa> ahi consignas direccion ip o nombre del servidor, usuario/password, nombre del recurso y nombre del dominio
<support> guampa,  Pero eso no es para conectar una unidad de red ? yo lo que necesito que se logueen al dominio y se les genere el perfil.
<guampa> support: vos desde ubuntu queres ofrecer recursos samba integrados al dominio? disculpame si no entiendo bien
<alfonso> erAbuelo: .: 49: Can't open /etc/apache2/envvars
<erAbuelo> hiciste el purge ?
<alfonso> sale lo mismo otra vez
<alfonso> si
<alfonso> con aptitude
<erAbuelo> ok algo mas drastico
<alfonso> k
<alfonso> ok
<erAbuelo> sudo aptitude purge apache2; sudo rm -r /etc/apache2
<erAbuelo> y luego lo instalas otra vez
<alfonso> erAbuelo: hice los pasos
<alfonso> y al reiniciar otra vez salio .: 49: Can't open /etc/apache2/envvars
<erAbuelo> joer
<alfonso> eso es lo que me tiene loco
<alfonso> por eso he recurrido a vosotros que seguro sabeis mas que yo
<erAbuelo> alfonso: sudo aptitude reinstall apache2.2-common
<alfonso> sudo service apache2 restart
<alfonso> .: 49: Can't open /etc/apache2/envvars
<alfonso> erAbuelo: te pego las dos lineas por si algo esta mal
<alfonso> ya no se que por donde tirar
<erAbuelo> ok
<alfonso> erAbuelo: te pego todo lo que salio al hacer la instalacion y la reinstalacion en un pastebin
<erAbuelo> ok
<alfonso> ?
<alfonso> erAbuelo: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/627561/
<erAbuelo> la verdad no entiendo nada
<dzup> sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install tasksel; sudo tasksel install lamp-server   us
<alfonso> erAbuelo: una cosa, puede tener algo que ver una copia de seguridad anterior que restaure en la que estaba apache2 instalado
<alfonso> porque otra cosa ya no me se me ocurre
<erAbuelo> alfonso: ya no se nada
<alfonso> bueno pues gracias por intentarlo
<dzup> instala tasksel y sudo tasksel :p
<alfonso> seguire pegandome con apache2
<dzup> alfonso: de hai instalas
<dzup> y tambien me puedes ignorar
<alfonso> dzup: me decias a mi
<alfonso> ?
<alfonso> disculpa
<dzup> sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install tasksel; sudo tasksel install lamp-server   us
<dzup> o ...sudo tasksel
<dzup> escoges el server que quieres y va
<dzup> sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install tasksel; sudo tasksel install lamp-server   <--**
<dzup> sudo tasksel  <--tambien asi, con un minimenu escoges el server ke quiera y aplicas
<alfonso> no me ha dejado
<alfonso> ha salido la pantalla y se ha ido sola
<dzup> perdon es: sudo tasksel install
<dzup> te va aparecer un menu
<alfonso> lo vi , elegi lamp server
<dzup> hay uno LAMP .. apache, php, mysql
<dzup> prueba ahi
<alfonso> en teoria ahora deberia funcionar
<alfonso> no ?
<dzup> si no va: sudo tasksel reinstall lamp-server
<dzup> si, en teoria
<alfonso> alfonso@alfonso:~$ sudo service apache2 restart
<alfonso> .: 49: Can't open /etc/apache2/envvars
<alfonso> el mismo problema
<alfonso> no se porque
<alfonso> estoy desesperao
<dzup> eso es raro
<dzup> whoami que le dice?
<alfonso> me dices a mi
<dzup> si
<alfonso> que es eso de whoami
<dzup> es un comando
<dzup> whoami
<support> te dice quien sos en consola
<support> como estas logueado, pero si esta con ubuntu, supuestamente no ejecutas un comando como root, si no antepones el "Sudo"
<alfonso> si
<alfonso> estoy con ubuntu
<alfonso> y siempre pongo sudo
<support> modificaste los repositorios ?
<alfonso> no, no me suena de haber cambiado nada
<support> ps aux | grep apache2
<support> tira ese comando a ver cuantos procesos tenes levantado del apache, lo que si, si hiciste el purge apache 2
<alfonso> alfonso  22617  0.0  0.0   5172   744 pts/0    S+   21:29   0:00 grep apache2
<dzup> alfonso: que dice: groups $(whoami)
<support> y tambien lo reinstalaste algo que esta mal :S
<alfonso> dzup: alfonso
<dzup> alfonso: que dice: groups $(whoami)
<dzup> ??
<alfonso> dzup: dice alfonso
<dzup> el mio dice:
<dzup>  groups $(whoami)
<dzup> alex : alex adm disk dialout cdrom floppy audio video plugdev netdev lpadmin admin sambashare libvirtd
<alfonso> support: pero el que
<alfonso> dzup: espera
<dzup> adicionate a esos grupos (me imagino)
<jdnistch> Buenas tardes a todos, como estan?
<alfonso> dzup: me sale lo mismo que a ti
<alfonso> ahora vuelvo
<dzup> alfonso: y ls -al  /etc/apache2/envvars
<jdnistch> amigos, voy a crear un CMDB y necesito saber que SGBD existen para ubuntu y cual me recomiendan que tambien se puede trabajar en windows, gracias
<dzup> alfonso: sudo mkdir -p  /etc/apache2/envvars  ; sudo service apache2 restart
<guampa> support: te preguntaba lo de que intentabas hacer porque si es un server miembro de dominio lo que buscas te puedo pasar una config funcional
<erAbuelo> yo con los ASB no se si se pueden usar NBC, porque los NBQ se que fallan un monton en los PIJ
<jdnistch> necesitoun SGBD que sea compatible con windows y ubuntu, todo lo voy a programar con ubuntu, al igual necesito una recomendacion de programacion con c#, he estado viendo que mono queda fuera si pudieran ayudar.
<guampa> jdnistch: C# no existe fuera de mono
<guampa> asimismo porque no decis "base de datos" ? te van a entender mas todos :)
<jdnistch> ok gracias
<jdnistch> bueno necesito un sistema para gestionar bases de datos, cual me podrian recomendar? porfavor
<support> MySql
<support> ?
<guampa> mysql es el mas usado, tiene la ventaja de que con muchos usuarios vas a encontrar buena doc y soporte en todos lados
<jdnistch> pero se podrian crear aplicaciones de escritorio?
<guampa> postgreSQL es otra
<support> Digo por decir, no porque  este bien , aclaaro por las dudas.
<guampa> si porque no
<jdnistch> mysql si lo conosco un poco
<jdnistch> pero postgresql no
<support> mmmm no se si puede, MySql intereactua con HTMl, >Php etc.. no creo que te sirva para aplicaciones de scritorio
<jdnistch> que m epueden decir de ese
<guampa> hay otras, bdb por ejemplo si solo necesitas acceso local a la bd
<guampa> mysql y postgre permiten que la base de datos este en otro server, o configuraciones en cluster
<jdnistch> y si quiere algo como sql server de winbugs?
<guampa> si, esas bases de datos tienen interfases para usarlas desde C y otros lenguajes
<guampa> y se pueden acceder via ODBC por ejemplo
<guampa> podes acceder sql server desde codigo en ubuntu tambien, via tcp/ip , odbc ...
<jdnistch> esque lo que pasa que no tengo mucho usando ubuntu, y lo que quiero es un sistema como sql server algo asi parececido
<jdnistch> y que se maneje el lenguaje sql por comodidad
<guampa> si necesitas una base de datos sql lo mas comun es mysql...es multiplataforma y es usable desde muchos lenguajes
<guampa> y como su nombre lo indica es una base SQL
<jdnistch> ok
<jdnistch> y para programacion que me recomiendan
<guampa> esto es mas bien material de #ubuntu-es-offtopic, pasate ahi y te sigo diciendo asi no llenamos el canal
<jdnistch> ok gracias
<erAbuelo> a cenar, ta lueg
<Xago> hola...cómo puedo saber la IP de un hotspot si no lo encuentro en la lista de equipos conectados???
<Xago> hola...cómo puedo saber la IP de un router wifi (hotspot) si no lo encuentro en la lista de equipos conectados???
<albes> no entiendo como funciona esto
<guampa> "esto" puede ser cualquier cosa en el universo
<albes> ja ja ja... buena esa
<guampa> jajaja
<guampa> que no entendes?
<albes> no sabia que era lo que hacia este programa lo estoy ejecutando por primera vez
<albes> ni siquiera se como llego a mi liosta de programas
<guampa> creo que ubuntu te lo instala de entrada
<albes> mmmm...!!! pues no se ve mal, por otra parte la conexión según puedo observar es en un sitio oficial de ubuntu o me equivoco
<guampa> si este es el canal oficial de soporte en español
<albes> Gracias por la aclaratoria
<albes> je je je
<albes> nuevo es nuevo
<guampa> !irc albes
<kubot> albes: Una lista de canales oficiales de soporte para ubuntu, asi como sus clientes, pueden encontrarse aquí: http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/IRC - Para acceder a un listado general de los canales en !freenode, vease (en inglés): http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist
<albes> No entiendo mucho de esto pero tomare nota de lo que escribes y revisare
<n-iCe> hi
<albes> Bueno despues le dedicare tiempo a esto se ve interesante, gracias por responder
<_nan_> alguien sabe si hay algun canal de wine? estoy teniendo problemas para instalar winetricks :(
<m4v> _nan_: #winehq
<_nan_> gracias m4v
<ssds_asdiuen> hola
<di3gopa> hola ssds_asdiuen
<dimitruss> tegno debian squeeze y uso gnome y desapareci la barra de abajo el panel osea el gnome-panel quiero sacar de nuevo el panelpero no se puede
<dimitruss> quiero saber como regrsar ala configuracion poir defecto del genom
<mimecar> dimitruss: usando el panel de arriba, botón derecho y crea un nuevo panel
<dimitruss> si esa eslapártefacil
<ssds_asdiuen> ah yo me acuerdo que una vez lo hice
<dimitruss> y es mas estuveprobando algunos temas de gnomelook
<dimitruss> y lo achique lña barra y lña puse a un costado
<mimecar> el tema no modifica la configuración del panel
<ssds_asdiuen> busca algo como restablecer panel gnome
<dimitruss> y ahora ya nop deslixzza
<mimecar> dimitruss: revisa las propiedades del panel
<dimitruss> no puedo acceder alas propiedades del panelñ
<dimitruss> ni siquiera logro acerle click
<mimecar> ...
<dimitruss> si en seri
<dimitruss> en seiro
<mimecar> ¿te aparece panel si o no?
<dimitruss> a un costadito pero no le hago ni click
<mimecar> como lo has modificado para que se comporte de esa forma?
<dimitruss> pongo en el terminal gnome-panel me dice que ya esta corriendo
<dimitruss> primero lo achique
<mimecar> tendrás que renombrar las carpetas de configuración de gnome
<mimecar> dimitruss: el panel tiene un tamaño mínimo
<dimitruss> luego le dije que se escondiera automaticamente
<mimecar> si bajas el ratón sale de nuevo
<dimitruss> y se quedo asi nunca mas se volio a desplegar
<dimitruss> no sale pues
<mimecar> renombra las carpetas de configuración de gnome
<dimitruss> sino no estaria en el dilema
<dimitruss> awn o panel
<dimitruss> tengo el awn pero quiero volver al panel
<dimitruss> y me saltara algun error y se reconfigurara?
<mimecar> perderás toda la configuración de gnome
<dimitruss> eso no mas
<dimitruss> okey dime le capeta o el archivo yo se como malograrlo
<mimecar> .gnome y .gnome2
<mimecar> en principio esas
<mimecar> aparte si usas debian deberías usar su canal
<dimitruss> okas me las elimino o donde las encuentro esas carpetas
<dimitruss> si pues pero no contestan
<mimecar> en tu carpeta de usuario, están ocultas
<dimitruss> okey con eso basta y sobra
<dimitruss> gracias man salgo un topque y vuelvo por el gnome ahorita estoy en el xfce salvador
<dimitruss> ya volvi la verdad no paso nada
<mimecar> tendrás que renombrar más carpetas de configuración
<mimecar> aunque eso te afectará a más programas
<dimitruss> creo que me voy ha purgar algunos
<dimitruss> que te parece la siguiente linea
<dimitruss> apt-get remove gnome gnome-utils gnome-core gnome-desktop-data gnome-desktop-environment
<mimecar> dimitruss: si te quieres quedar sin sistema es buena idea
<dimitruss> pero tengo el xfce
<mimecar> aparte de que mantienes la configuración
<ssds_asdiuen> joder
<mimecar> y xfce tiene dependencias...
<dimitruss> pucha que hago me creo otro usuario
<dimitruss> y le doy permisos
<dimitruss> esto es lo que recomiendan los taringueros
<dimitruss> rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity
<dimitruss> la ledi bueno voy ha rebootear
<dimitruss> gracias salgo y el cuento
<mimecar> dimitruss: eso BORRA configuración y puede que datos
<aguitel> dimitruss, lee esto :http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<dimitruss> pucha justo estaba con el comando en la mano
<dimitruss> ya estaba dandole reboot pero ya lo hice que puedo hacer reboot no mas
<dylan66> gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/panel && pkill gnome-panel
<dimitruss> funcionooooooo
<dimitruss> estabas en lo correcto nimecar era borrar archivos de configuracion
<dimitruss> buenao gracias ubunteros
<mimecar> el comando que has puesto no es buena idea usarlo
<dimitruss> rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity
<dimitruss> este
<dimitruss> cual de esos es el importante
<mimecar> ahora tendrás que reconfigurar los programas que guardarán datos ahí
<dimitruss> joder bueno okey gracias , es que soy un impulsivo
<carnau> ¿Alguien me puede hechar una mano creando un lvm? Estoy en el instalador de ubuntu, pero no se como decirle que use el grupo lógico que he creado como home.
<carnau> nada, ya conseguí hacerlo.
<file_not_found4> tengo id baja en amule
<ivedci89-desktop> file_not_found4: no te podias poner un nombre mas complicado!???
<_nan_> si tengo un archivo en otro disco duro y quiero darle permisos de ejecución a un archivo (chmod u+x archivo) porque no me lo respeta? :(
<file_not_found4> si
<ivedci89-desktop> mira tenes que abrir unos puertos en tu routem modem
<guampa> _nan_: que sistema de archivos es el disco?
<ivedci89-desktop> file_not_found4:
<_nan_> guampa: no lo sé :s es el de mi otra partición con windows, supongo que fat o ntfs
<file_not_found4> los tengo abierto
<guampa> _nan_: fat/ntfs no tienen soporte para permisos unix, chmod no funciona
<ivedci89-desktop> amule por defecto usa el 4662 creo... asi que entra a tu router o modem con admin 1234 o 1111 o algo asi si no lo cambiaste...
<ivedci89-desktop> file_not_found4: entonces si estan abirtos desconozco en su totalidad el motivo de la ID baja
<_nan_> guampa: que me recomiendas, quiero ejecutar un archivo de ahí con wine y no me deja?
<guampa> _nan_: pasaselo como argumento a wine en vez de intentar llamar al binario directamente
<_nan_> para no tener que copiar otra ves todos los archivos, hice un symlink a la carpeta de wine, pero no me está funcionando
<_nan_> buen punto!
<guampa> ;)
<file_not_found4> una flechita verde y otra amarilla
<kuatoAR> Hola ! necesito ayuda, tengo xubuntu 11.04 y me desapareció el puntero del mouse y tengo problemas con las ventanas, todo funcionaba bien, actualicé google Chrome y ahora no funcionan bien las ventanas y desapareció el puntero
<ivedci89-desktop>  kuatoAR reinstala el sistema, pero no pongas versiones normales ponte una LTS por ejemplo 10.04
<file_not_found4> !amule
<kubot> El aMule suele tener un lock que impide que se ejecute, « rm ~/.aMule/muleLock » para sacarlo.
<file_not_found4> !amule
<kubot> file_not_found4: Lo acabo de decir, mira más arriba ...
<kuatoAR> Tengo que reinstalar el sistema por ese error ?
<ivedci89-desktop> kubot, ése es el comando?
<guampa> kuatoAR: no
<kuatoAR> Porque sería bueno no tener que hacerlo
<guampa> kuatoAR: desde que te dio el error trataste de reiniciar?
<kuatoAR> si, reinicie, apague el computador
<kuatoAR> sigue igual
<guampa> podes arrancar una terminal?
<kuatoAR> las ventanas no funcionan, si abro 2 programas a la vez solo puedo interactuar con el último que he abierto
<kuatoAR> si, puedo arrancar terminal
<kuatoAR> el puntero del ratón es una X
<guampa> bueno podes antes que reinstalar tratar de agregar un nuevo usuario y ver si en la sesion de ese usuario tambien falla
<kuatoAR> voy a ver eso y regreso
<ivedci89-desktop> cómo puede ser que ocurran semejantes errores?
<ivedci89-desktop> ubuntu 10.04 me funciona excelente!!!! pero esos 11.04 andan tan erraticos... dónde está la "mejora"?
<kuatoAr> Hola, pasa lo mismo
<kuatoAr> volví a reiniciar mi sesión de administrador y ahora el mouse se ve bien
<kuatoAr> pero las ventanas no tienen maximizar, minimizar, etc
<ivedci89-desktop> hay alguien aca que viva en lujan bsas argentina?
<ivedci89-desktop> cómo sé que version tengo de ubuntu?
<colo_> ivedci89-desktop, sistema administracion monitor del sistema
<ivedci89-desktop> gracias colo
<file_not_found4> 2011-06-15 19:53:20: Conexión establecida en: eMule Security
<file_not_found4> 2011-06-15 19:53:20: El nuevo ID-Cliente es 3991825850
#ubuntu-es 2011-06-16
<genelyk> one cuestion
<genelyk> jeje
<genelyk> Ola
<genelyk>   tengo un problema con el audio
<genelyk> tengo un dell optiplex g150  con chipset  intel 815 , el problema es q el  audio me suena muy agudo, asi como si la musica lo cantaran niños
 * Crashbit good night!
<xkap3> oigan disculoen conocen algun programa para descargar videos desde cualkier pagina????
<genelyk> xkap3:  el atube,  huhuhu    los videos se guardan cuando los ves en la pc, en los temporales de ay lo copias y le agregas  .flv
<jeggz> hola q tal
<jeggz> buenas tardes
<jeggz> alguien podria ayudarme a conectar ubuntu al xbox 360
<danielfcc> xkap3, tambien puedes usar el addon de firefox downloaderhelper
<NaN> tengo mi disco duro particionado con windows, cómo puedo montarlo con permisos de ejecución?
<k-milogars> NaN ejecucion para que?
<NaN> k-milogars: la historia es larga y simple, quiero usar photoshop desde ubuntu, ya instalé wine y configuré todo, ahora el problema es que no puedo ejecutar el exe porque esa partición no tiene permiso de ejecución, me explico?
<k-milogars> tiene que darle permiso de ejecucion al .exe
<k-milogars> mas no a la particion
<NaN> sí claro, pero no me deja porque ese disco está en ntfs y no lo soporta
<fzeta> see  you later!!
<NaN> según wine, si quiero ejecutar un archivo desde un cd tengo que montar el cd con permiso de ejecución, supongo que puedo hacer lo mismo con mi partición
<genelyk> mmm y si en el fstab
<m4v> NaN: tendrías que montar la partición ntfs con el bit de ejecución activado... o copiar el archivo a ext
<genelyk> en opciones agreagas  rwx?
<NaN> m4v: si todo el disco está en ntfs, puedo copiar sólo ese archivo y dejarlo en la misma ubicación, sólo que de modo ext?
<NaN> genelyk: eso mero es lo que quisiera hacer, montar el disco con permisos rwx
<m4v> NaN: no, tenés que copiar el archivo a una partición ext para darle permisos de ejecución
<m4v> NaN: o remontar la partición ntfs con opciones especiales para activarle el bit de ejecución a todos los archivos
<NaN> m4v: esa opción sería la más correcta, copiar mis archivos, pero sucede que no quiero "duplicarlos", digamos, los quiero seguir manteniendo en windows porque allá también los necesito, en ese caso hice un symlink, y ahí es donde viene toda la cuestión de los permisos
<k-milogars> NaN yo haria lo siguiente copio los archivos de photoshop en una carpeta
<k-milogars> y le dio los permisos
<k-milogars> y listo
<k-milogars> con chmod 777
<cousteau> o ejecutar con `wine archivo.exe`
<m4v> NaN: el symlink no sirve para ese caso
<NaN> k-milogars: pero en ese caso tendrías archivos duplicados (win-linux) y para que duplicarlos si es la misma máquina?
<NaN> m4v: hasta ahora wine me lo reconoce como si estuviera en drive_c
<NaN> cousteau: no me deja ejecutarlo, por no tener permiso de ejecución :(
<cousteau> ah
<NaN> m4v: cómo va esa opción que dices de montar el disco con el bit de ejecución?
<cousteau> en fstab, qué opciones pone en el disco de windows?
<NaN> cousteau: lo desconozco, creo que nunca he usado fstab
<cousteau> grep ntfs /etc/fstab
<m4v> NaN: como lo estas montando? miré el "man mount.ntfs" y dice que por defecto monta todo con fmask=000, osea que monta los archivos con 777 y no tendrías que tener drama
<NaN> cousteau: no me da nada, he visto el archivo pero no tiene nada de ntfs
<NaN> supongo que ahora mismo no está montado
<NaN> m4v: sólo hago doble click sobre el icono que está en "equipo"
<m4v> ejecutá "mount" para ver como está montado
<cousteau> pues dale botón derecho para ver las propiedades
<NaN> cousteau: tipo carpeta (inode/directory) contenido, lugar, volumen, espacio libre, etc... no dice nada de fat, ntfs o ext
<NaN> m4v: entre varias opciones creo que encontré el disco > /dev/sdb1 on /media/474C4AC77E946FDC type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096,default_permissions)
<cousteau> ah... creo que ya no sale
<NaN> es raro, ahora mismo estoy viendo el fstab y tampoco me lo pone ahí, sólo dice que tengo el sda5 local en ext4 y el de swap
<NaN> :(
<guampa> por defecto ntfs-3g da 777 a todo eso dice la ayuda
<genelyk> pero no seria tambien agregar el  -R
<genelyk> ?
<NaN> genelyk: en dónde?
<genelyk> sudo chmod 777 -R  nombre_carpeta  ????????
<m4v> lo está montando con fuse, que no se bien, pero parece que no te da 777
<guampa> NaN: ls -l que permisos muestra?
<m4v> genelyk: no sirve eso, es ntfs
<NaN> genelyk: en este caso no funcionaría, pues la partición está en ntfs
<genelyk> mmmmmmmmmmmmm
<NaN> guampa: a todo me da -rs-----
<m4v> NaN: tendrías que agregar la partición en el fstab
<NaN> eso del fstab ya me dio miedo xD
<m4v> ahí creo que se montaría solo al bootear con 777
<NaN> m4v: haciendo eso sería como montarlo automático cada que inicio, cierto?
<m4v> hacé un paste de un fstab y te digo como es
<m4v> de tu* fstab
<m4v> NaN: sep
<NaN> m4v: http://www.pastie.org/2075099
<m4v> cual es el UUID del disco?
<m4v> sale con "sudo blkid /dev/device"
<m4v> reemplaza device por el sdXY correcto
<NaN> el sdXY es la dirección que me tira después de media? (/media/474C4AC77E946FDC)
<genelyk> creo q ese sale con sudo fdisk -l
<NaN> pues ni fdisk ni blkid me han arrojado algo
<genelyk> le pusiste  " sudo fdisk -l "
<genelyk> con sudo ?''
<NaN> genelyk: sí, no me tira nada
<genelyk> abre
<genelyk> pon   "  sudo gparted  "
<m4v> NaN: "sudo fdisk -l" tiene que tirar algo
<m4v> sinó lo estas haciendo mal
<NaN> ya, una disculpa, omití el sudo!
<NaN> gracias genelyk ya me ha tirado la info
<NaN> me tira 2 en ntfs :s
<m4v> supongo que el uuid es 474C4AC77E946FDC pero quiero estar seguro
<NaN> /dev/sdb1   *           1       18733   150468402+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<NaN> /dev/sdb2           29067       30401    10720256    7  HPFS/NTFS
<NaN> la otra es extendida, linux y linux swap
<m4v> el más grande es el primero, es ese?
<m4v> bue no importa
<NaN> supongo que sí, me ha salido el gparted y el más grande es el ntfs
<NaN> sigo buscando el uuid
<NaN> 474C4AC77E946FDC
<NaN> sí
<genelyk> para mi seria   /dev/sdb1 /media/disco_C ntfs-3g rw,exec
<m4v> NaN: http://www.pastie.org/2075125
<m4v> NaN: agregá esa línea a tu fstab
<NaN> enseguida
<m4v> NaN: después creá la carpeta ntfs en media "sudo mkdir /media/ntfs"
<NaN> listo
<NaN> ahora lo monto?
<m4v> y haz la prueba de montarlo, primero asegurate de desmontarla. después "sudo mount /media/ntfs"
<m4v> y fijate si está todo bien en /media/ntfs
<genelyk> no seria mejor un   sudo  mount -a
<m4v> es lo mismo
<NaN> todo bien en ntfs :-D
<NaN> ahora el problema es si el symlink seguirá igual
<NaN> o no importa que ahora esté montado en otra dirección?
<m4v> no, el symlink va a estar mal
<NaN> ya decía... a corregir los symlink!
<NaN> :-D
<NaN> mm de hecho creo que me los eliminó :o
<m4v> sería raro eso..
<NaN> excelente!
<NaN> al parecer todo ok
<NaN> ahora el problema es con una libreria de c++
<NaN> pero el plan parece que puede funcionar
<NaN> gracias chicos!
<NaN> lo más bonito es que si al final funciona, ya no tendré porque regresar a windows :-D
<genelyk> xq no le sugerimos gimp ????????????
<NaN> genelyk: crecí con windows, aun no estoy listo para gimp
<NaN> hehe
<NaN> gracias de nuevo chicos
<NaN> tengo que salir
<cousteau> gimp va bien
<aguitel> someone know the nick guy erUSUL ?
<cousteau> y ahora en español
<L337> !cuantos
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'cuantos'.
<chilicuil> aguitel: he used to keep an eye on this channel but suddenly he dissapeared
<dabor> gone with the wind
<aguitel> chilicuil, about what
<uno_que_viene> hay manera de quitar los bordes de los lados en gnome clasico?
<guampa> uno_que_viene: con el unico decorador que pude controlar eso fue con emerald
<chilicuil> aguitel: I didnt know him very well, I just used to see him answer lots of questions, here and in #ubuntu, maybe some others op's can help u..., probably #ubuntu-es-offtopic is a better place to discuss about it
<uno_que_viene> guampa: pero solo el de los lados no?
<guampa> emerald tiene algunos motores que te permiten controlar cualquier parte del borde independientemente
<guampa> esquinas, sombreado etc todo
<uno_que_viene> y metacity no?
<guampa> no desde gui, que yo sepa
<uno_que_viene> mm ok
<uno_que_viene> voy a buscar
<Osmodivs> Hola. Esto es lo que obtengo al tratar de usar una fuente que copie asi: sudo cp /Downloads/soviet_stencil.ttf /usr/share/fonts http://pastebin.com/7WvhzjVs    La fuente queda como ROOT only, aunque, no tengo problemas con las demas fuentes que tambien son ROOT only, ¿como le hago para poder usar esa fuente?
<Osmodivs> Asi tengo los permisos: http://pastebin.com/H7AEEemh
<uno_que_viene> donde está para editar a mano un theme de gnome clasico?
<hendaus> buenas
<hendaus>  alguien me ayuda conseguir el controlador ethernet para mi laptop acer aspire 5251-1513 win7? gracias
<uno_que_viene> windows 7 dices?
<hendaus> si porfavor
<uno_que_viene> por supuesto
<hendaus> gracias
<uno_que_viene> de nada amigo
<uno_que_viene> o mejor
<uno_que_viene> donde está la carpeta de los themes por default?
<dabor> uno_que_viene: /usr/share/themes/
<hendaus> el laptop esta al lado de mi
<dabor> uno_que_viene: ~/.themes en tu home
<uno_que_viene> ok gracias
<hendaus> alguien usa windows 7 en su laptop?
<uno_que_viene> seguro queda alguno
<hendaus> search network sharing center <-- como se dice en espanol porfavor
<juan-arg> busqueda red compartir centro
<juan-arg> centro de red compartida?
<juan-arg> hendaus: ... decime en que contesto se aplica y lo revaluo y te digo que trata de decir
<hendaus> juan-arg,  estoy buscando el controlador ethernet para mi acer aspire 5251-1513
<hendaus> porfavor me ayudas es que no detecta el internet de cable
<juan-arg> hendaus: wifi o ethernet?
<braiam> juan-arg: ethernet ¬.¬
<juan-arg> tengo la misma laptop.. y el wifi es broadcom-wl pero el ethernet no logre hacerlo funcionar
<hendaus> lol
<hendaus> entonces que hago para que funciona por intercable
<juan-arg> intercable?'
<juan-arg> conectale un switch o router wifi
<juan-arg> y listo
<hendaus> cable modem
<braiam> hendaus: juan-arg que modelos son las laptops???
<juan-arg> aspire 5551 4873 la mia
<hendaus> acer aspire 5251-1513
<juan-arg> viene de la misma linea
<juan-arg> mi viejo la tiene aca alado
<braiam> juan-arg: hendaus mm... que les da la salida de «lspci | grep Ethernet»
<hendaus> pero uso por laptop win 7
<juan-arg> 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetLink BCM57780 Gigabit Ethernet PCIe (rev 01)
<juan-arg> pero la mia no tengo drama
<juan-arg> tranquis
<braiam> ok
<juan-arg> braiam: el que pregunta es hendaus, le comentaba que tengo el mismo problema en la mia, el modelo que le sigue
 * braiam ya estaba buscando :/
<braiam> juan-arg: no te funciona el ethernet???
<juan-arg> braiam: igual gracias
<juan-arg> braiam: nop
<juan-arg> braiam: entra en conflicto con la asignacion que le da el driver wl de broadcom
<juan-arg> eth0 a ambas placas
<juan-arg> y ni me calente en hacerle un alias a la interface porque igual no la uso
<juan-arg> el drama es ese.. se solucionaria con un alias en la interface tipo wlan0 a la eth0 whireless.. para que pueda dar eth0 a la ethernet alambrica
<juan-arg> pero la verdad no lo probe, cuestion de ver
<juan-arg> hendaus: te pasaste por linux-laptop.net?
<juan-arg> y buscate tu modelo?
<braiam> juan-arg: ok, no te funciona la cableada, pero si la inalambrica???
<juan-arg> bueno gente, me rajo a ver game of throne
<hendaus> juan-arg,  para windows 7 ultimate
<juan-arg> braiam: sip
<juan-arg> braiam: problema de asignacion del driver con el nombre de la interface
<juan-arg> pero tranqui depues con tiempo ago un alias a la interface si tengo que usarla
<guampa> pero eso se puede modificar en /etc/udev/rules.d/persistent-net.rules
<guampa> chequeenlon
<juan-arg> hendaus: uso archlinux no windows (hace como 10 que no trabajo con win en mis maquinas)
<guampa> el nombre que reporta udev es modificable
<juan-arg> guampa: gracias, pero mi distro trabaja por rc.d igual tranqui despues veo si ahi algo en udev que rompe
<braiam> o chequeen esta solución https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=525966#c18
<guampa> ok...
<braiam> o mejor https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=525966#c21
<joseefrainpb> hola a todos
<guampa> hola joseefrainpb
<braiam> !hola joseefrainpb
<kubot> joseefrainpb: ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<juan-arg> braiam: guampa muchas gracias, pero no trabajo con udev en mi distro, igual muchas gracias por molestarce en responderme
<joseefrainpb> hola guampa y braiam
<guampa> x nada juan-arg
<braiam> juan-arg: esas soluciones son para fedora que usa rc.d
<juan-arg> braiam: ando con arch
<juan-arg> pero la voy a revisar
<juan-arg> braiam: guampa igual ya cvambie el rc.conf para que desmonte tg3 y monte el broadcom y luego el tg3 de nuevo, supuestamente lo soluciona. cuestion de ver. denuevo muchisimas gracias, y que lastima que hendaus se alla ido sin escuchar la respuesta
<[The]> como instalo orca
<guampa> sip
<[The]> en ubuntu 11.04
<guampa> sudo apt-get install orca
<braiam> [The]: probablemente ya lo tengas instalado, pero sino usa la solución de guampa ↑
<[The]> braiam, que es guampa
<guampa> mi nick, [The]
 * braiam se acaba de dar cuenta que uso un pleonasmo
<braiam> xD guampa !!!!
<guampa> ¬¬ otra vez con los pleonasmos vos
<[The]> como instalo orca en ubuntu 11.04
<braiam> [The]: guampa lo dijo más arriba ↑
<[The]> guampa, cual es tu solución con respecto a orca
<guampa> [The]: sudo apt-get install orca
<[The]> ya lo ejecute pero como te digo ya aparece instalado
<guampa> no me llego tu respuesta [The] , si ya lo tenes instalado podes correrlo escribiendo "orca"
<ser_> hola
<ser_> help help
<braiam> !pregunta ser_
<kubot> ser_: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<uno_que_viene> aqui hablamos español
<ser_> resulta que instale ubuntu junto a windows en una notebook hp 425
<ser_> y cuando eligo ubuntu en el gestor de arranque queda la pantalla en negra
<braiam> ser_: trataste en el "Modo de Recuperación
<ser_> quise reinstalar ubuntu 11.04 pero pongo el cd live y cuando esta iniciando se vuelve a quedar la pantalla en negra
<ser_> si trate
<ser_> en modo recuperacion
<uno_que_viene> uff eso está raro
<ser_> y nada pero el windows seven anda bien
<braiam> ser_: usa el alternative
<braiam> !alternative ser_
<kubot> ser_: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<ser_> pero no dañare la particion donde tengo windows?
<uno_que_viene> pero si sabrás instalar el entorno?
<braiam> ser_: si durante el particionado seleccionas la partición donde esta instalado ubuntu, no
<ser_> ok
<braiam> uno_que_viene: el entorno esta instalado, solo que la instalación se hace en modo texto :/
<ser_> lo descargo y me ayudan para seguir los pasos
<uno_que_viene> ahh
<ser_> total tengo 2 pc
<uno_que_viene> yo hoy hice una así
<uno_que_viene> supongo que será como la de ubuntustudio
<ser_> lo rarro es que ni desde el cd live de ubuntu puedo iniciar
<braiam> ser_: claro, solo nos avisas cuando lleges a la parte del particionado
<braiam> ser_: a lo mejor es el driver de video
<ser_> ok ahora estoy descargando muchas gracias
<uno_que_viene> pero antes pudiste?
<ser_> vos decis que instalando alternate no voy a tener problema con los drivers de video yo creo que tambien es eso
<ser_> tiene una targeta grafica ati randon 4100
<braiam> ser_: te dejará instalarlo, pero no te doy garantias de que cuando inicies todo funcione, tal vez requiera de algo de "magia"
<ser_> mmm
<braiam> ser_: ati radeon 4100?
<ser_> gestor de arranque es el grub que biene en ubuntu 11.04
<braiam> ser_: qué??!!
<uno_que_viene> ese te funciona bien no?
<ser_> 4200
<ser_> ati mobility radeon hd 4200
<ser_> la notebook hp 425
<braiam> ser_: la HP 425 Notebook PC (XD057LA)???
<ser_> si esa misma
<braiam> ser_: venia con freeDOS??????
<ser_> si
<ser_> como sabes?
<uno_que_viene>  :o
<snake__> podria alguien recomendar un sofware paresido a auto cad para linux
<braiam> ser_: http://h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/ve/es/sm/WF06b/321957-321957-64295-3955548-3955548-4173268-4250798.html
<ser_> es esas
<ser_> si es esa
<ser_> entoncs bajo ubuntu-11.04-alternate-amd64.iso.torrent
<ser_> ?
<uno_que_viene> claro
<uno_que_viene> soporta 64 bits no?
<ser_> si
<uno_que_viene> entonces si
<guampa> snake__: qcad, brlcad
<snake__> ya instale el qcad pero no me aparese nada en la seccion de graficos
<guampa> snake__: no hay clones parecidos a autocad, escuche de una version de un cad para linux que es paga y que es mejor a las demas
<guampa> aca hay una lista completa http://www.tech-edv.co.at/05_LUnIx/80_CAD~2f3d/10_CAD~20Links/index.php
<snake__> http://www.3ds.com/fr/products/draftsight/free-cad-software/
<snake__> k opinion me podrias dar de ese guampa
<uno_que_viene> blender no funciona para eso?
<guampa> no he usado ninguno, quise usar qcad para preparar planos para modelar despues con blender
<guampa> pero termine usando blender, que respondiendo a uno_que_viene no, son dos cosas distintas
<uno_que_viene> mm ok
<guampa> podes, mas o menos algunas cosas zafar con blender pero son softwares distintos, uno es CAD y el otro es un modelador/animador 3d
<guampa> parece bueno snake__ no lo conocia
<uno_que_viene> a mi me gustaba el de google
<guampa> parece tener una version de pago tambien
<snake__> pero blende tambien es para modelado en 2d
<guampa> si el sketchup, pero no corre en linux, no se si bajo wine...
<guampa> si pero modelado no es lo mismo que CAD
<guampa> CAD es mucho mas orientado a ingenieria
<guampa> lo otro es mas orientado a arte
<guampa> si podes usar un plano hecho en un cad y de ahi derivar 3d en blender
<guampa> que muchos hacen eso
<snake__> es sierto sketchup va mas por el lado del arte k por el de modelado
<guampa> combinan qcad u otro cad y luego generan una escena en blender
<uno_que_viene> que?
<uno_que_viene> sketch up no es CAD?
<guampa> no se nunca lo use
<snake__> no
<uno_que_viene> yo las diferencias que le vi con cad es que tiene fondo oscuro
<snake__> sketchup es 3d
<guampa> jajajajaja
<guampa> calculo que van mas alla de eso las diferencias
<uno_que_viene> si 3D
<uno_que_viene> si claro jejeje
<uno_que_viene> pero todo lo que hacía con cad o podía hacer en sketchup
<uno_que_viene> o eso creo
<guampa> sketchup esta orientado al usuario mas amateur creo, autocad o cualquier otro cad importante es para ingenieros, arquitectos etcetc
<snake__> pues alo k yo e visto cad es solo para plinificar una obra y sketchup es para representar ese plano en algo real
<guampa> ya te digo no lo use pero si escuche que es relativamente facil pelar un modelo con sketchup
<uno_que_viene> si facilito
<guampa> pero para eso blender no es dificil tampoco, una vez que te acostumbras a la interfaz de blender es impresionante
<uno_que_viene> yo nunca he podido ni entrarle a eso
<ser_> me ayudan a modificar el grub para iniciar ubuntu sin aceleracion grafica
<guampa> tenes que ponerte a hacer un tuto, yo arranque con uno que era un dado
<ser_> como hago eso?
<guampa> cuando lo termine me sentia neo cuando decia "AI NOU KUNFU"
<uno_que_viene> jeje
<guampa> ser_: para deshabilitar la aceleracion deshabilita el controlador acelerado, no tenes que tocar el grub para eso
<[The]> hay alguien de españa aqui
<uno_que_viene> están durmiendo todos
<guampa> y yo tambien, nos vemos
<guampa> o/
<[The]> que tal estuvo el eclipse de luna
<snake__> y como podria ponerle una imagen al grub alguien sabe
<snake__> o tienen algun maula k me pasen para eso
<uno_que_viene> eso hay tutos en internet
<[The]> snake__, que distro utilizas
<ser_> pongo el cd de ubuntu 11.04 live y queda la pantalla negra de la notebook
<snake__> ubuntu 10.04.02
<ser_> pongo el cd live de ubuntu 8.04 y funciona
<ser_> no entiendo
<zurdito> probaste el cd 11 en otra pc ?
<ser_> ya lo hice y funciona bien
<[The]> prueba con esta aplicación Grub Customizer
<ser_> los 2 cd en  otra pc y funcionan los dos pero el de 11.04 no funciona
<ser_> la notebook
<snake__> posiblemente no descargaste el  so indicado para tu netbookser_
<zurdito> claro
<zurdito> la arquitectura
<[The]> snake__, prueba con esta aplicación Grub Customizer
<zurdito> los bios estan bien ?
<ser_> si tengo la netbook particionada
<zurdito> asi cuando metes el cd lea primero el cd y despues el hdd
<snake__> the eso donde lo pongo o busco
<ser_> tambien tengo windows seven y funciona  re bien
<[The]> snake__, visita http://goo.gl/1bVIH
<zurdito> esta mal grabado o tu pc no es compatible
<zurdito> bajate la 10.4 y actualizala a 11.04
<zurdito> xDD
<ser_> esta bien grabado
<[The]> ser_, prueba 11.04
<ser_> me pasa lo mismo con open sussex 11.04
<ser_> open suse
<[The]> snake__, tambien te recomiendo este http://goo.gl/bBz1A
<[The]> hasta pronto ubunteros
<uno_que_viene> jeje
<uno_que_viene> yo solo tengo un sistema
<uno_que_viene> y libre por supuesto
<ser_> uuuuuuuu no puedo arreglarlo
<ser_> como cambiar los driver de grafica sin iniciar ubuntu se puede?
<ser_> alguien me ayuda
<CloudStrife> sin iniciar ubuntu?
<CloudStrife> se más especifico
<ser_> es que no puedo iniciar ubuntu 11.04 por que se queda la pantalla negra
<ser_> me pasa esto
<ser_> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/155466
<CloudStrife> chroot?
<ser_> alguien despierto¡?
<krathox> tengan buenas noches, http://www.hdsentinel.com/, este programa es privativo, existira una version, para ubuntu
<_nan_> alguien ha podido resolver el problema de vcrun2008 en winetricks recientemente?
<ser_> hay alguien
<krathox> (00:30:50) ser_: hay alguien, que ondas
<ser_> hola
<ser_> me estoy volviendo loco
<krathox> que paso
<krathox> ?
<ser_> resulta que tengo una notebook hp 425 con graficos ati radon mobility 4200
<ser_> en la cual instale windows 7 y despues instale ubuntu 11.04
<ser_> funcionaba todo bien asta que no se que paso y ahora ubuntu no inicia que la pantalla negra pero windows 7 funciona re bien
<george2002> ser_: en recovery?
<_nan_> ser_: ya intentaste apagando la máquina y tratando de iniciar desde 0?
<ser_> cuando elijo ubuntu en el grub hace como que inicia pero queda todo en negro
<ser_> si ya intente pero lo que mas me llamo la atencion es q pense
<_nan_> conozco casos en que los sistemas sólo arrancan cuando la computadora se prende desde 0 no cuando se reinicia y se quiere iniciar en otro sistema
<ser_> ya lo intente y nada
<ser_> lo que mas me llamo la atencion es que
<ser_> puse el cd live de ubuntu y hee aqui q se queda cargando
<ser_> y cuando va a iniciar queda la pantalla en negro
<ser_> osea no lo puedo usar ni reinstalar
<ser_> probe con cd  ubuntu live 8.04 y ese si funciona
<ser_> pero no quiero instalar el 8.04
<ser_> creo que es problema de driver de graficos
<_nan_> seguramente sí es un problema con el driver
<ser_> la targeta grafica de la notebook funciona bien por que el windows 7 funciona bien
<_nan_> pero en linux el controlador es otro
<ser_> y los cd que tengo funcionan bien por que los cd los use en mi otra pc
<ser_> hay alguna forma para iniciar sin controlador de video o con algun otro para ir probando haber si alguno funciona?
<ser_> mira aqui encontre a alguien que le paso lo mismo que a mi
<ser_> http://www.taringa.net/comunidades/ubuntuparataringeros/2905740/%255BProblema%255D+Ubuntu+11_04+no+inicia+instalacion+en+Notebook.html
<ser_> yo tengo la misma pc pero con 6 gb de ram
<ser_> y con sistema operatibu ubuntu 11.04 64 bit
<ser_> y windows ultimate 64 bit
<_nan_> mmm
<_nan_> lo siento ser_ creo que mis conocimientos no dan para tanto
<_nan_> espero que alguien más te pueda ayudar
<ser_> estoy loco no se que hacer a todo esto me baje el open suse linux
<ser_> y al iniciar el live cd paso lo mismo se puso la pantalla negra
<krathox> me doy de baja, eso solo puedo observarlo, lo siento
<ser_> alguien que pueda ayudar?
<autofsckk> ser_: que tanto cncoes la consola?
<ser_> poco
<autofsckk> sabes que chip de video tienes?
<ser_> si
<ser_> ati radon 4200 mobility
<ser_> es una notebook
<ser_> creo que se tendria que poder combiar el modo grafico desde el grub apretando e y cambiando algunas lineas
<ser_> pero no se que poner
<autofsckk> ser_: no estoy muy familiarizado ultimamente con ubuntu pero lo que haria yo sería probar con el modulo de vesa
<ser_> si me explicas intento hacerlo tengo la notebook prendida al lado mio estoy con otra pc ahora
<ser_> mientras me dices lo voy haciendo
<autofsckk> ser_: si el grub cuando arranca lo puedes editar, presionas la tecla e y editas la linea en donde jala el kernel y ahi puedes especificar que resolucion de video utiliza entre otras cosas por ejemplo
<ser_> si lo hiceee jajaja
<ser_> ayuda a modificarlo asi queda como lo puse
<ser_> inicio inicio jajaja
<autofsckk> ser_: en verdad no creo ser de mucha ayuda para ti en este momento, vine a buscar a alguien pero no esta, y solo estoy haciendo unos respaldos de unos servidores que me estan dando algo de lata, me disculpo porque no puedo dedicar mas tiempo, sin embargo te doy un norte de que puede resolver por lo menos temporalmente tu problema, http://www.ehow.com/how_8383269_restore-generic-video-drivers-ubuntu.html  puede darte un poco de luz eso
<ser_> linux /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.38.6 root=UUID=48c2572d-4138-486a-b578-f99bf28a89c7 ro quiet splash acpi=off
<ser_> puse esa linea jajajaja osea cambie lo ultimo en mi pc puse acpi=off
<ser_> estoy re contento la primera vez que soluciono algo asi jajajja
<abel> ola ocupo sacar una pelicula  de un rar
<ser_> hola
 * xoan buenas
<uno_que_viene> hola
<popkill> buenas
<uno_que_viene> instalé eso de owncloud
<uno_que_viene> pero lo quiero desistalar
<popkill> como lo instalaste?
<uno_que_viene> http://www.linuxzone.es/2011/06/15/owncloud-tutorial-para-guardar-tus-datos-en-tu-nube/
<uno_que_viene> creo que ni lo instalé bien
<popkill> a ver
<popkill> esto "sudo apt-get install owncloud" lo hiciste?
<uno_que_viene> sip
<uno_que_viene> yo lo que quiero es que ya deje de estar coenctado
<popkill> con esto eliminas lo que instalaste en el sistema "sudo apt-get purge owncloud"
<popkill> lo que hiciste fuera de eso, la verdad no se, no uso owncloud
<xoanm> sudo apt-get remove owncloud
<uno_que_viene> por que remove?
<popkill> xoanm: remove no elimina los ficheros de configuracion
<xoanm> ....
<popkill> xoanm: cosa que si sucede cuando usas purge
<uno_que_viene> bueno hay unos paquetes que me dice de myqlc
<uno_que_viene> mysql
<uno_que_viene> y más
<uno_que_viene> también lso quito?
<popkill> uno_que_viene: seguramente va a remover el pkg y las dependencias que haya instalado junto con él
<uno_que_viene> me dice que use apt-get autoremove
<popkill> porq quedan huerfanos, entonces con autoremove los eliminas
<popkill> es como te digo seguro se instalaron con owncloud
<uno_que_viene> pero cada uno?
<popkill> no autoremove te va a eliminar todos los pkg huerfanos
<uno_que_viene> entonces simplemente apt-get autoremove?
<popkill> anda mirando bien que pkg te elimina, y chequea las dependencias de owncloud
<popkill> vas a ver que seguro son esos
<xoanm> popkill tienes toda la razon
<uno_que_viene> esto de las redes es bastante dificil
<popkill> un consejo siempre antes de empezar a instalar y o poner a correr algun servicio, lee muy bien la documentacion al respecto
<uno_que_viene> ok gracias
<popkill> pn
<uno_que_viene> eso de purge es como desistalar completo en synaptic no?
<popkill> la verdad no se como funciona synaptic no lo use jamas
<uno_que_viene> mmm ok jeje
<popkill> pero es simple con remove, eliminas los binarios
<popkill> con purge eliminas los ficheros de configuracion
<popkill> pero globales
<popkill> si creaste alguno local, en tu home, lo tenes que eliminar vos
<uno_que_viene> ahh ok
<uno_que_viene> y si el programa lo creo?
<popkill> ningun programa te crea ficheros de configuracion local
<uno_que_viene> local cual es?
<popkill> es decir, solo crean el default, y no creo que sea el caso de ese que usasrte
<popkill> irssi y cosas asi, crean las configs
<popkill> en gral lo encontras
<uno_que_viene> los que están con .xxxx
<popkill> en el fichero .config
<popkill> o con el nombre del programa por ej .programa/fichero_conf
<popkill> siempre es bueno revisar si se creo algo
<uno_que_viene> ah ok
<uno_que_viene> bueno gracias
<uno_que_viene> adios
<popkill> bye
<geckoclown> buenas
<XuMuK> hola
<Pechi> buenas
<xoanm> buenas
<itali-chan> hola a todos, hoy me di cuenta de una cosa y no se si es de mi pc, tengo un cpu amd turion x2 de 64 bits
<itali-chan> y al probar cualquier so de 64 bits tengo el doble de consumo de ram que tendria con uno de 32 bitsw
<itali-chan> por ejemplo el ubuntu 64 bits me consume unos 600 megas con gnome
<fosco_> ummm, no, no es normal
<itali-chan> y el de 32 bits unos 300 megas, eso es normal?
<itali-chan> mhhhhh
<itali-chan> no se entonces a que se debera :(
<fosco_> mira con top o con el monitor de sistema de gnome quien se está comiendo esos megas
<fosco_> es normal un poco más de consumo en 64bits, pero no tanto
<itali-chan> mhhhh
<fzeta> buenos día tardes... mi gente;)
<itali-chan> por ejmplo noto que el mismo firefox me consume el doble, el flash tambien y chromium mas de lo mismo
<fosco_> lo del flash es especialmente curioso, el flash de 64 es en realidad flash32
<itali-chan> ya pero no deja de ser un apaño
<itali-chan> que sobrecarga el pc
<geckoclown> no hay una version de 64 ?
<itali-chan> es una version experimental
<geckoclown> y que no lo es, siendo de adobe?
<itali-chan> a veces me dio mas de un rompecabeza
<itali-chan> adobe es el satanas de la web ehhehe
<geckoclown> uno entre otros
<itali-chan> por culpa de ellos debo leer el mensaje " ha falado shockwave flash"
<itali-chan> unas 6 o 7 vece sal dia
<itali-chan> *veces
<geckoclown> a mi no me aparecen esos mensajes
<itali-chan> o directamente se bloquuea firefox :x
<geckoclown> fosco_: que hay que editar, para quitar o poner cosas en el panel superior de gnome3 ?
<itali-chan> creo que no se podia
<itali-chan> almenos cuando lo intente yo, habia que editar archivos de texto  y eso
<itali-chan> gnome 3 esta demasiado verde, a mi me dio dos kernel panic, las dos veces que lo probe
<geckoclown> ???
<itali-chan> en cuanto instalas los drives privativos de ati
<geckoclown> no mezcles
<itali-chan> que cosa?
<geckoclown> kernel panic y gnome
<geckoclown> son cosas distintas xD
<itali-chan> pues alli estuvo, solo me ha pasado dos veces en la vida xd
<itali-chan> y las dos veces fue cuando tuve instalado gnome 3 xd
<geckoclown> eso sera cosa del driver de la grafica, no de gnome
<itali-chan> en gnome 2 el driver iba bien
<itali-chan> asi que culpa del driver no sera
<geckoclown> en gnome2 usabas otro kernel
<itali-chan> el mismo
<geckoclown> no creo
<itali-chan> te digo que si
<geckoclown> vale, para ti la perra gorda xDD
<itali-chan> instale gnome 3 en linux mint 11
<itali-chan> xD
<itali-chan> seguia siendo el kernel 2.38.8
<fosco_> geckoclown, para cambiar los elementos del panel superior de gnome puedes hacer varias cosas
<fosco_> lo más sencillo es usar algunas de las muchas extensiones ya creadas
<itali-chan> fosco_, hay alguna manera de substituir pulseaudio por alsa en gnome 3 y que los atajos de teclado de subir y bajar volumen
<geckoclown> ok lo mirare con calma entonces
<itali-chan> sigan funcionando?
<fosco_> itali-chan, en mi caso las teclas de volumen funcionan
<fosco_> lo de alsa ni idea
<fosco_> supongo que gstreamer-properties seguirá funcionando
<itali-chan> mhhh yo cuando lo cambie por alsa, dado que pulseaudio me daba unos ruidos extraños
<itali-chan> dejo de funcionar... el atajo de teclado de la lap
<geckoclown> alsa es el driver, pulseaudio es un gestor de sonido, no son la misma cosa
<itali-chan> y siempre debia usar alsamixer
<geckoclown> en gnome3 tb usas alsa
<itali-chan> si pero pulseaudio me da ruido y siempre tengo que quitarlo
<itali-chan> ya lo se que uso alsa pero el gestor me lo arruina
<itali-chan> lo mio con alsa es una lucha infinita, lo necesito para grabar el audio interno pero a la vez no me va bien y ya no se que hacer con el
<geckoclown> hasta la tarde
<dazkae> hola, estoy migrando de OpenSuSE a ubuntu y trató de realizar un live usb. Deje el usb en 0 con #dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdc y luego procedí a crear el live usb de manera manual #dd if=/Dir/Ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdc sin embargo a la hora de bootear desde el usb(Especificado en el BIOS) me sale el mensaje Operating System not found.
<dazkae> supongo que es problema del usb, asi que alguna idea de como repararlo.. creo que se ha estropeado con dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdc
<pablofb> Hola , alguien ha probado ubuntu en un eeePC 1015PW?
<antonio_> hola muy wenas
<antonio_> alguien me puede ayudar?
<antonio_> e instalado ubuntu y sus actualizaciones y no me va el wifi en mi notebook
<pablofb> qué modelo¿?
<pablofb> de notebook y de tarjeta WIFI
<antonio_> la targeta no recuerdo ahora pero el notebook es un asus eeepc 900ax
<pablofb> el de la tarjeta WIFI lo puedes saber si escribes en una terminal
<pablofb> lspci |grep -i wireless
<antonio_> oks
<pablofb> (lo puedes copiar desde aquí)
<antonio_> susurro? xD
<pablofb> sí, por si ya lo sabías.... :)
<antonio_> jajaja
<antonio_> es esta:  RaLink RT3090 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R PCIe
<pablofb> entonces ahora hay que investigar en google
<antonio_> hace tiempo instale ubuntu tb y no tube problemas
<pablofb> o esperar a ver si alguien conoce el problema mejor que yo
<pablofb> míralo en google de momento, es que yo haora estoy un npoco ocupado
<pablofb> pones: ubuntu eeepc 900ax RaLink RT3090 Wireless
<pablofb> y a ver si sale algo
<antonio_> pff la solucion que me dan por google es compilar los drivers ¬¬
<antonio_> la 10.04 como se llama maverik o natty?
<pablofb> has isntalado 10.04?
<pablofb> es delk año pasado
<antonio_> si
<antonio_> porque es lts
<pablofb> la más moderna es natty, o 11.04
<pablofb> vale
<pablofb> se llama lucid lybnx
<pablofb> lucid lynx, nombre corto lucid
<antonio_> ok
<pablofb> espera, voty a mirarlo yo también
<antonio_> e encontrado drivers ya
<antonio_> unos drivers en .deb
<pablofb> genial
<antonio_> lo estoy instalando ahora te cuento xD
<antonio_> yo con linux estoy frito
<pablofb> necesitarás reiniciar
<antonio_> vendieron muy bien windows jeje
<pablofb> dependiendo de lo que intentes, te puede resultar difícil
<antonio_> ya pero hoy en dia hay ayuda y turoriales por todas partes
<antonio_> tutoriales*
<pablofb> de todas formas, aún no estoy seguro si es verdad que no te funcione el wireless
<antonio_> no me detecta redes
<antonio_> es un problema que e encontrado en google con el nombre de la wifi
<antonio_> a mi me pasa eso
<pablofb> aham
<pablofb> ok
<pablofb> veremos
<pablofb> tendrás que reiniciar
<pablofb> después de instalar los drivers
<antonio_> menos mal que tengo un cable de red a mano
<antonio_> ya
<pablofb> pues si
<pablofb> puedes indicar en qué pñagina has encontrado las instrucciones?
<antonio_> esta http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/127091
<antonio_> voy a reiniciar ya instale el paquete
<antonio_> haber si ahora me va el wifi xD
<antonio_> un portatil sin wifi no es mucho portatil
<antonio_> ahora me conecto no tardo
<antonio_> ya estoy aqui de nuevo funciono!! xD
<pablofb> bien!!!!
<erAbuelo> buenas
<antonio_> hola
<aguitel> a
<pablofb> antonio_: Muy buenas instrucciones has encontrado.
<aguitel> alguien instalo ubuntu en una laptop Lenovo G560 ?
<pablofb> Yo no pero cuá,l
<pablofb> es el problema? (perdón)
<aguitel> busco experiancia de usuarios en esa laptop
<pablofb> que tengas suerte
<Herr_Coco> Hola
<Herr_Coco> Por favor, alguien me puede decir por qué pasa esto: $ gcc -lncuses -o ncurses-1.bin ncurses-1.c
<Herr_Coco> ncurses-1.c:2:21: error: ncurses.h: No existe el fichero o el directorio    ??
<Herr_Coco> lncurses*
<pablofb> Porque no encuentra ncurses.h
<Herr_Coco> pablofb: ... eso ya lo dice
<pablofb> tienes instalado libncurses5-dev?
<Herr_Coco> voy a ver
<Herr_Coco> nop
<pablofb> Normalmente cuando echa en falta un .h es porque falta de instalar el paquete de desarrollo (acabado en -dev
<pablofb> )
<Herr_Coco> muchas gracias =)
<Herr_Coco> ya compila =) adiós ;))
<Tukeke> http://www.muylinux.com/2011/06/16/esta-es-la-pinta-del-futuro-centro-de-software-de-ubuntu/
<erAbuelo> ya no estoy
<AnarkyDev> buenas
<AnarkyDev> tengo una pregunta con respecto a la instalacion de ubuntu
<AnarkyDev> la particion con el fichero / es primaria o logica
<AnarkyDev> ?
<guampa> puede ser cualquiera de los dos tipos
<AnarkyDev> porque solo encontre un tutorial completo y dice logica pero en otro dice primaria
<AnarkyDev> ah ok, no afecta en nada entonces?
<guampa> no para nada
<AnarkyDev> ok
<AnarkyDev> muchas gracias
<guampa> de nada AnarkyDev
<Ahimsa> ¿Alguien sabe en Gnome3 borrar programas del menú Actividades > Aplicaciones?
<fosco_> Ahimsa, ya te lo he dicho alguna vez
<fosco_> usa el editor de menus alacarte
<Ahimsa> No lo tengo
<braiam> Ahimsa: en el teclado presiona "Alt + F2", y escribe alacarte
<mostolof|2> hello, braiam sucks
<mostolof|2> wups, sorry canal equivocado
<erAbuelo> regresé
<temesi> hello world !
<temesi> estoy intentando crear un pdc con samba y ldap
<temesi> estoy siguiendo este manual
<temesi> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/samba-ldap.html
<temesi> pero en el punto 5, cuando añado el archivo /tmp/cn\=samba.ldif
<temesi> me pide el password de la base ldap
<temesi> y siempre me responde:
<temesi> ldap_bind: Invalid credentials (49)
<temesi> alguna idea ?
<braiam> temesi: que contraseña le pusiste al samba?? y al ldap??
<braiam> no me la digas, sino que estas seguro que son las mismas??
<temesi> braiam, creo que no he añadido en samba
<temesi> creo que solo tiene passwd el slapd
<braiam> temesi: no recuerdo bien el manual, pero creo que hay que establecer la misma contraseña en todos
<temesi> braiam, en el manual de momento no aparece ( o no lo se veer ) que samba tenga de tener password
<braiam> temesi: The assumption is, you already have a working OpenLDAP directory installed and the server is configured to use it for authentication.
<temesi> braiam, una cosa que me preocupa mas es que el fitchero   sldapd.conf   no lo encuentro por ningun sitio
<temesi> y es la segunda vez que intento instalar el server ldap+samba
<temesi> :(
<braiam> temesi: primero lee https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/openldap-server.html y luego https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/openldap-server.html#openldap-auth-config
<temesi> braiam, okey hay voy !!!
<temesi> thanks !
<temesi> braiam, el resultado es el mismo
<temesi> despues de la linia
<temesi> Now add the LDIF to the directory:
<temesi> me pide el passwd del ldap
<temesi> y me responde lo mismo
<temesi> ldap_bind: Invalid credentials (49)
<GridCube> Hola :D
<braiam> temesi: trata purgando todos los paquetes que haz instalado, y luego comienza desde los dos links que te dí
<afkael> hola gente, se actualizó flash y ahora no me funciona en FF4.. quñe tengo que hacer??
<afkael> me estaba funcionando bien hasta ayer que se actualizó..
<cousteau> cambia youtube a html5
<cousteau> que en firefox 4 creo que va
<afkael> el tema no es sólo you tuve.. yo uso vimeo, grooveshark y demases..
<afkael> cada vez que se actualiza flash me deja de funcionar el plugin en ff..
<mimecar> afkael: siempre debes tener flash actualizado
<mimecar> aunque te salga ese problema
<afkael> pero qué tengo que hacer para que funcione???
<mimecar> ¿que es lo que falla?
<afkael> no entiendo mimecar.. hay que hacer algo luego de actualizado el plugin??
<mimecar> yo instalo el plugin de forma manual
<mimecar> eso o usar vlc para youtube
<afkael> Grooveshark requiere Adobe Flash. Descarga la última versión ahora para empezar a descubrir nueva música, crear listas de reproducción, y compartir tus canciones favoritas con tus amigos!
<afkael> cómo lo intalás manualmente??
<afkael> osea después de descargarlo hacés algo??
<afkael> en el navegador??
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> solo lo copio a la carpeta de plugins
<mimecar> en linux limito flash al máximo
<mimecar> si no dan buen soporte no lo uso
<afkael> ok, veré cómo lo consigo más luego.. gracias por la ayuda. Saludos
<braiam> afkael: cual flash usas? el flashplugin-installer, o el adobeflash-plugin??
<fzeta> ieep!
<support> Buenas Tardes.
<support> guampa, Ya lo pude hacer lo que queria hacer ayer a la tarde de meter las maquinas Ubuntu en un dominio de Windows Server 2003
<guampa> me alegro support, yo no entendi al final cual era tu objetivo
<support> guampa,  lo mismo que te dije, es tan facil como validad el Kerberos con las maquinas Ubuntu, osea, ingresar usr y pass de un DOminio Activo y que un Ubuntu tenga esos certificados, pero ahora va una mas facil creo
<guampa> ah, ok. entonces era un server miembro deldominio. deberia haberlo deducido de que lo intentaste antes con likewise-open
<support> quiero ejercer una instalacion de un programa, lo cual, el ejecutable es un ".exe", instale el Wine pero no se como hacer para hacer la istalacion, algun comando o algo ?
<guampa> yo tenia una config hecha a mano linea x linea que me andaba muy bien, por eso te decia
<braiam> support: buscalo en la appdb de wine
<support> guampa,  si ese programa no m trajo resultados, hice algo mas manejado kbr5 y samba etc,..., config de sus respectivos archivos de configuracion y nada salio andando de una manera exitosa  :D
<guampa> bien entonces :)
<support> braiam, appbd ? base de datos del Wine diras ? tengo una aplicacion que se llama " imaging" la cual su instalador lo tengo nativo con el ".exe", se sabe que en windows le haciamos doble Click y aparecia el asistente de instalacion
<Yukiteru> hola a todos!!!
<support> Buenas.
<support> Entonces estoy con eso tratando de meter este programa y que el Wine me lo ejecute de ser posible
<braiam> support: en la appdb aparece si el programa es instalable y/o ejecutable en win
<braiam> wine*
<support> braiam,  la verdad que no se que es Appdb :S
<braiam> appdb es la base de datos de compatibilidad de aplicaciones de windows con wine
<support> ok
<support> Ok dime donde verifico eso.
<braiam> support: http://appdb.winehq.org/
<support> gracias braiam
<support> http://pastebin.com/pj6s6xfH
<support> :S
<Xago> amigos....tengo instalado un ubuntu server 11.04....le puse gnome para una administración más amistosa...lo raro es que cuando entro con RDP al server, la primera vez, lo hace bien. Sin embargo, si me desconecto e intento ingresar nuevamente, no me deja. Para lograrlo de nuevo, debo resetear el servidor. :(
<Xago> qué puede estar mal configurado?
<Xago> tengo una versión desktop, la que corre un apache y no tengo problema alguna con esa máquina
<support> me parece
<Xago> incluso, la versión desktop, está corriendo como VM en Xenserver :P
<Xago> tengo instalado solamente xrdp para conectarme a cada una de ellas, pero como dije, la versión server me arroja ese inconveniente
<support> a momento
<support> vos tenes todas maquinas con Ubuntu de cliente o server? te queres conectar a un maquina con win o con Ubuntu, entodas ellas que te conectas se te queda colgado el servicio '
<Xago> support, no...sólo con ese server
<Xago> instalado recientemente para probar la virtualización de ubuntu KVM
<Xago> pero con este inconveniente...no me da tranquilidad para usarlo en producción
<Xago> :(
<support> Siempre me conecte por VNC , no por algun cliente de XRDP. lo que supongo
<Xago> la idea es que los desarrolladores accedan a las máquinas virtuales que se creen a futuro
<dannyLopez> como puedo configurar el sonido para que me reconosca el microfono skype?
<support> que emula un Terminal Services, como el de windows, pero me parece extraño, me encantaria darte una solucion, pero te puedo hacer perder tiempo mas que nada, Fijate con VNC nativo que debe tener.
<support> Xago,  yoe stoy cambiando la estructura de mi empresa, loque te pido que me comentes como anda eso del KVM,
<Xago> ok...lo chequearé....gracias
<Xago> aún partiendo con KVM....no he podido avanzar mucho...por este impás...y mientras no lo tenga resuelto no podré avanzar en las configuraciones
<support> la verdad para darte una mano, decime ese XRDP viene con els erver ?
<braiam> support: cual fue el comando que ejecutaste??
<support> wine "path/del/programa/*.exe" (enter
<Xago> pero hasta ahora...estoy además entrampado en el enlace de la tarjeta logica y la físicxa
<braiam> support: ya buscaste en la db la compatibilidad del programa??
<Xago> support, sí....es el que viene incluído en ubuntu
<support> braiam,  no vi ese programa, pero me extrano eso, pero esun programa tan simple :S
<support> Xago, usa el vnc haceme caso, supuestamente en el server se llama "vino" o " vinagre", por lo menos para darte una solucion par asalir del paso y no estancarte en eso
<braiam> support: según la salida, puede ser que este corrupto el archivo
<support> Xago, lo mas importante que puedas usar el KVM
<dannyLopez> quien me colabora para lo del microfono del skype que no funciona
<support> pero porque no funciona ?
 * braiam no tiene micrófono dannyLopez 
<support> jajaja disculpa es una pregunta estupida capas, tenes un indicio de porque no te anda, ? no te reconoce el mic el volumen ?
<dannyLopez> no braiam
<support> que controladores tenes ? Alsa ?
<dannyLopez> si
<support> alsamixer en la consola que te aparece ?
<Xago> support, gracias....optaré a probar con tus recomendaciones
<dannyLopez> support: los controles
<support> Xago,  lamentablemente no pude ayudarte en nada, me parece mejor (años de usar algun que otro linux) y a veces tnes que buscar variedad.
<support> dannyLopez,  Ok busca el que dice mic
<gustavo_> una consulta gente, tengo que pasar unos cuantos archivos 120 gb promedio, por red entre de windows a linux, existe algún gestor de archivos copado ?
<dannyLopez> Front Mic Jack Mode ?
<support> ese es el frontal dannyLopez
<Xago> support, en realidad sí....pq estaba cerrado a xrdp
<dazkae> hola, he utilizado antes ubuntu pero cada vez que lo instalaba lo hacia sin ningún inconveniente y ahora tengo todos los problemas. Cuando booteo desde usb lo primero que hace es ponerse la pantalla negra y se cuelga. Luego lo pongo como boot# live nomodeset cargando el kernel pero me sale un mensaje de initramfs y pide asistencia manual para seguir... idea de como hacer una instalación, no quiero levantar el liveCD solo instalarlo.
<support> dannyLopez,  hacemos la gran " subimos todo que no pasa nada"  y vemos que pasa fijate las opciones del skype tambien
<dannyLopez> support: es que solo tengo un microfono y supongo que es el frontal ya que es un portatil
<support> dannyLopez,  puede ser
<braiam> dannyLopez: puede ser que intente de usar alguno integrado
<dannyLopez> ya todos estan arriba y en skype ya estan las configuraciones por defecto
<braiam> dazkae: usa el cd alternative
<support> priba esto
<support> sudo apt-get purge esound esound-clients esound-common gnome-audio libesd-alsa0 alsa alsa-base alsa-utils
<support> no se si es Purge o remove, lo recuerdo mas por debian que por Ubuntu
<support> le das a remove/purge/clean
<braiam> support: le vas a desintalar el sistema entero con ese comando
<support> braiam,  no nada mas la parte de sonido
<support> braiam,  es la limpieza desde 0 de sistemas de audio, siempre me funciono
<braiam> ubuntu-desktop depends alsa-base ¬.¬
<braiam> el comando sería sudo aptitude --purge reinstall esound esound-clients esound-common gnome-audio libesd-alsa0 alsa alsa-base alsa-utils
<braiam> !micro dannyLopez
<kubot> braiam: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<dannyLopez> y si no tengo el gnome-audio
<braiam> !microfono dannyLopez
<dannyLopez> braiam: recuerda que uso awesome
<braiam> dannyLopez: recuerda que yo solo copie y pegue lo que puso support
<erAbuelo> rebuenas
<support> Igual que le puede hacer instalar y reinstalar un Ubuntu xD son cosas que pasan hasta que le agarras la mano :d
<dazkae> braiam, alternative ... hmm esa es nueva, vamos a ver que sucede. Pero hasta ahora ha sido un infierno está instalación.
<braiam> !alternative dazkae
<kubot> dazkae: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<braiam> support: no si desinstalas 1846 paquetes ¬_¬
<braiam> no es gracioso volver a bajarlos todos
<dannyLopez> no para nada gracioso
<dannyLopez> y con una conexión de 60 k menos
<support> igual si los bajaste con el Apt get y esto es reciente tiene todos sus paquetes en el cache del mismo
<braiam> dannyLopez: es de 256kb/s??
<braiam> support: no si es una instalación fresca
<dannyLopez> no solo 60 k
<braiam> osea que bajas a 60/8... 7KB/s?!?!?!
<dannyLopez> descarga re lento
<support> dannyLopez,  te tiro un cable UTP a tu casa xD, que bajon instalarte el Debian net Inst jajajaj
<dannyLopez> ?
<support> dannyLopez,  el Debian Net Inst lo conoces... es el ubuntu ( por decirlo de una manera Burda) pero sin nada sin interfaz nada, todo command Line y depsues isntals todo lo otro
<braiam> support no te burles de la paupérrima conexión de dannyLopez
<dannyLopez> jajaja
<support> Imaginate con una descarga de 1 Gb con 60 K per second :P
<dannyLopez> el net install se me demoro como 5 horas para instalar
<braiam> support: es ubuntu-minimal
<support> :S, encima dannyLopez  no tiene ningun error, pero bueno que haga un reinstal del comando que le pase reincie la pc y que vuelva en una semana para ver los sintomas ( Tipica de medico clinico despues de un resfrio) xD
<support> braiam,  esto es mas lamentable, tengo un multiplexado de 10Mbps y tengo que descargar 148 Mb y mira, " 27,7 kB/s 1h 21min. 32seg."
<erAbuelo> 10Mbps no es tan mala linea
<support> erAbuelo,  si pero los repositorios que vienen con el ubuntu 11.04 parecen ser pesimos, por la velocidad de descarga
<erAbuelo> yo estoy descargando ahora mismo y van como una moto
<braiam> pero yo descargo desde archive.ubuntu.com a ~107
<erAbuelo> acabo de descargar como 100Mb en cosa de 5 minutos
 * braiam le aconseja a todos que movamos nuestro ot a #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<support> no se la verdad no se que tengo configurado, lo unico que tengo tirado en el source.list, son lo suqe ayer instale este ubuntu, nada mas lo instale
<erAbuelo> yo no cambie nada en los repos, estan los que instala por defecto ubuntu
<erAbuelo> braiam: y esto no es ot
<dannyLopez> http://img810.imageshack.us/img810/3540/snapshothc.png http://img69.imageshack.us/img69/883/snapshotuz.png no sabia que habia diferencia entre la activación del microfono (notece debajo de capture las letras L R despues de la activación)
<erAbuelo> si esto no es cosa de soporte no se que lo sera !
<braiam> creo que estamos dando nuestra opinión sobre la velocidad de descarga de los servidores de ubuntu, no sobre un problema con la descarga de un servidor de ubuntu ¬.¬
<support> dannyLopez,  no lo podes colgar en otro lado :P orque no tengo cuenta de Image
<braiam> support: imageshack no usa cuentas, simplemente que lo bloquea en ciertos paises
<support> braiam,  aca en argentina si no tenes cuenta no te las deja ver :S, por eso en los foros no uso mas el Image.
<support> braiam,  opino lo mismo, tampoco estoy hablando de la dictudura de Honduras xD eso seria OT,
<support> erAbuelo,  debe ser por un proxy, ahora estoy con el tema del Wine que ninguna aplicacion me la ejecuta -.-
<support> Xago,  y como te fue con eso ?
<dannyLopez> support: http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn188/d7nNy/snapshot1.png 2~http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn188/d7nNy/snapshot-1.png
<erAbuelo> support: sinceramente, creo que paso del canal y sus puristas
<support> dannyLopez,  tienen que decir Mic in donde esta el Mic
<support> eso es lo primero, pero me resulta raro que me digas que no te anda el mic :S
<dannyLopez> ya anda
<support> porque no andaba entonces ?
<cousteau> yo uso el QAMix, es más intuitivo y cómodo que andar usando directamente el alsamixer
<dannyLopez> pues solo le active el de capture y grabo normalmente
<cousteau> (lo único que es en Qt)
<support> dannyLopez,  bue no te servi de mucho pero lo solucionaste al Fin :D
<dannyLopez> ok support gracias
<support> Alguien recuerda la aplicacion de windows llamanda Imaging??? la que edita Scaneo pagina por pagina?
<gustavolm> amigos una consulta, no puedo usar la webcam de mi laptop en skype. Busque y hay varias guías pero ninguna me dió resultado
<support> gustavolm,  te anda la cam por lo menos ??? lo probaste cone l Chesse ?
<support> gustavolm, cheese, es el programa, eso para ver por lo menos si es un problema del Skype uh otra cosa, que luego veremos mediante el "lspci" o " lsusb" para ver que Hardware tenes.
<gustavolm> en el cheese tampoco funciona
<gustavolm> pero en aMSN si
<Juest> !root
<kubot> La cuenta root no está habilitada por defecto en Ubuntu, no trates de adivinar el password ;) en lugar de eso, usa !sudo para obtener privilegios.
<Juest> !sudo
<kubot> sudo es un comando para ejecutar programas de consola con privilegios de superusuario (root). Ver https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo (inglés) Para aplicaciones gráficas ver !gksu (GNOME, Xfce) o !kdesudo (KDE)
<constantine> irc.lulzco.org
<UserKnowU> buenas tardes
<torrento> che samba se instala solo en una pc no? o en todoas?
<femichel> torrento: instalas un servdor samba y si tus clientes son windows no les instalas nada
<torrento> samba se intala en todas las pc o en una sola y en las demas solo comparto?
<cousteau> torrento, tienes servidor y cliente
<cousteau> normalmente el cliente ya viene instalado, pero si quieres compartir te pedirá que instales el servidor
<cousteau> en windows también viene incluido, así que no hay que hacer nada
<torrento> gracias!!
<clvx> Después de un largo día intentando instalar kubuntu-ubuntu puedo decir que de fácil uso no tiene nada. Aún tengo el problema del black-screen y creo que es solo de mi equipo el cual es una gateway t-1616. He tratado el live y el alternate disk i386 sin éxito. Siempre terminó en la pantalla negra cada vez que booteo incluso agregando al kernel nomodeset, noacpi, etc. Cansado y vencido.
<mimecar> clvx: el CD ¿está bien descargado?
<clvx> mimecar, en efecto me tomé la molestia en revisar los checksum.
<mimecar> ¿que tarjeta gráfica tienes?
<clvx> es una ATI Radeon x1200, es una máquina algo antigua del 2008 aprox.
<mimecar> con el driver libre de ati no deberías tener problemas
<mimecar> ¿en el live cd llegas al entorno gráfico?
<genelyk> Buenas,  una pregunta,  existe la posibilidad de  q a trasmision, le diga q comienze a descargar por el  final del archivo?????????????????????????
<clvx> en ningúno llego al entorno gráfico, de hecho no paso del boot.
<rasta01> holaaaaaa
<mimecar> genelyk: no lo creo
<mimecar> clvx: si no pasas del inicio, algún hardware de tu equipo es incompatible
<clvx> mimecar, solo con el nomodeset habilitado en el live llegaba a disque montar el usb pero luego tenia un error de initramfs.
<genelyk> algun otro cliente q me de esa opcion ¡
<mimecar> genelyk: no me suena
<mimecar> ¿para que quieres descargar por el final?
<mimecar> clvx: tienes un pc normal o un portatil?
<clvx> mimecar, yo vengo de opensuse y eso ya lo suponia.. ahi solia darle a la instlación noacpi y corria sin ayuda.
<clvx> mimecar, es una laptop gateway t-1616
<mimecar> no conozco esa marca
<mimecar> un pc del 2008 no tiene tanto tiempo
<adrian15> clvx: Resumiendo tienes un error de initramfs ?
<mimecar> ¿has mirado si ese modelo tiene alguna incompatibilidad con ubuntu?
<clvx> tenia instalado el 10.10 y funcionaba tranquilo, pero el 11.04 no entra ni a patadas..
<clvx> adrian15, si por aqui lo apunte medio resumido "Busy box v.1.17.1 built-in shell (ash) (initramfs) /init: line 7: can't open udevadm settle-timeout of 180 seconds reached.
<clvx> eso era con el live, pero con el alternate no llegó ni a eso.
<mimecar> clvx: podría ser que el kernel 2.6.38 haya quitado alguna opción que tu pc necesita
<adrian15> clvx: Y actualizar desde el 10.04 ya no te has atrevido ?
<rasta01> porque no regresas atu configuracion inicial}
<mimecar> que te falle con un live cd no es buena señal
<clvx> adrian15, noo no no mucha cosa para una distro. Estaba pensando migrar de OS 11.4 kde a kubuntu .. sin embargo, luego de esto va a ser dificil.
<mimecar> clvx: kde a kubuntu?
<clvx> mimecar, el kernel 2.6.38 lo tengo actualizado en el opensuse.
<clvx> **opensuse 11.4 con kde a kubuntu.
<mimecar> ¿cuantas distribuciones tienes en ese equipo?
<clvx> tenia dos, me bajé la de ubuntu dejando mis particiones en 3 /, /home/ swap y bueno luego no he tenido inconvenientes.
<mimecar> cada distribución tiene particiones independientes verdad?
<clvx> si
<clvx> ese lado no es inconveniente, de hecho iba a dejar solo kubuntu si se lograba instalar.. porque el KDE de opensuse tiene el network manager bien buggeado.
<adrian15> clvx: Yo paso del kde-network-manager y empleo el gnome-network-manager
<clvx> adrian15, lo que dices funciona bien sobre kde?
<adrian15> Sí, perfectamente.
<genelyk> me acuerdo a ver leido q el 2.6.38 consmia mucha bateria
<mimecar> si te gusta mezclar entornos..
<adrian15> mimecar: Lo mejor de cada casa ;).
<mimecar> no he tenido problemas con el gestor de redes de kde
<mimecar> si usas una wifi oculta tienes que hacer un paso extra, pero funciona bien
<adrian15> mimecar: Pues yo tenía que conectar con la wifi de la uni y no había manera. Con el de gnome no tuve mayor problema.
<adrian15> mimecar: Aunque esto era ya hace un año.
<mimecar> en un año cambian las cosas en software
<clvx> bueno, vuelvo en un rato.. muchas gracias por el apoyo.. me voy a probar eso del gnome-network-manager ahroa mismo.
<mimecar> clvx: tu problema no era que no iniciaba el sistema?
<adrian15> clvx: oye
<clvx> mimecar, pero eso ya lo dí por causa perdida.. además vengo leyendo tutos sobre ello desde hace bueeen rato y sin resultado... mejor calmarse y luego lo trato con la cabeza mas fresca.
<adrian15> clvx: Sería desinstalar network-manager-kde, instalar network-manager-gnome y luego en el kde en prefencias, inicio, hacer que arranque el nm-applet.
<adrian15> clvx: O si no mira de meterlo en .Autostart
<clvx> acabo de encontrar un tuto de como hacerlo..
<mimecar> cuidado con las dependencias
<mimecar> que no estais usando la misma distribución
<adrian15> mimecar: Buen apunte.
<mimecar> adrian15: en principio puedes usar el gestor de redes de gnome sin quitar el de kde
<clvx> vamos a ver si corre, ya vuelvo
<adrian15> mimecar: Eso a mi no me funcionaba porque me decía que ya había una instancia de network-manager funcionando o algo así.
<mimecar> quitar un paquete del sistema base puede quitar otras cosas por dependencias
<adrian15> mimecar: Pues entonces me has de decir cómo se puede configurar kde para que no ejecute network-manager-kde al inicio. Eso no supe hacerlo.
<mimecar> ¿que mensaje te dio exactamente kde?
<adrian15> mimecar: Ahora acordarme... Yo ejecutaba nm-applet desde una consola. Y me decía algo así: Cannot run because there is another network-manager instance.
<mimecar> ¿no lo seleccionastes en el panel de control de kde?
<clvx> si funcionó al final y al cabo .. fui por pan y regresé con empanadas.
<adrian15> mimecar: Seleccionar cual de los dos? Qué me quieres decir?
<adrian15> clvx: Eso es bueno o malo ?
<mimecar> adrian15: no puedes cargar directamente el gestor de redes de gnome
<mimecar> en el panel de control seleccionas el que quieres usar y cierras la sesión
<adrian15> a ver, a ver
<adrian15> mimecar: En Preferencias de sistema, dónde se elige exactamente ?
<mimecar> no me acuerdo de la pestaña exacta
<mimecar> pero te permitía elegir la aplicación por defecto para varias cosas
<Braiam> adrian15: Aplicaciones Favoritas o Predeterminadas
<dannyLopez> como hago para hacer que el midnight commander abra archivos ogv?
<Exio> Hola?
<Exio> Alguien esta en unity ? :P
<mimecar> dannyLopez: no se si puedes hacer eso
<Braiam> !alguien Exio ;)
<kubot> Braiam: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<Braiam> !alguien Exio
<kubot> Exio: La mayoría de las preguntas que se hacen en #Ubuntu-es comienzan con "Alguien usa/hace...". ¿Porqué no hacer la próxima pregunta (la real) y descubrirlo? Mira también !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<dannyLopez> guampa: o/
<adrian15> Braiam: No querrás decir Arranque y Apagado?
<guampa> \o
<Exio> quiero un screenshot de unity ...
<mimecar> dannyLopez: ¿que aplicación de consola estas usando para ver videos?
<adrian15> mimecar: Esto del panel de control no será algo exclusivo de Ubuntu o más bien de Mandriva ?
<Exio> nada mas :P (Uno tunning)
<mimecar> adrian15: no, kde tiene su propio panel de control
<dannyLopez> mimecar: no es aplicacion de consola es para que los reprodusca el vlc
<adrian15> mimecar: Entonces debe ser kde3. Yo uso kde4. Es eso?
<mimecar> quieres abrir un programa de entorno gráfico desde un programa de consola?
<mimecar> adrian15: no, en kde4
<guampa> dannyLopez: vos lo que estas buscando es que desde el mc le des enter a los videos y los abra el vlc?
<mimecar> todas las opciones de kde están en un panel de control
<dannyLopez> si guampa
<adrian15> mimecar: Y ese panel se llama Panel de Control o se llama Preferencias del sistema ?
<mimecar> preferencias del sistema
<dannyLopez> mimecar: es que estoy tratando de manejar todo desde consola
<mimecar> dannyLopez: entonces para que usas vlc?
<Exio> dannyLopez: usa mplayer
<dannyLopez> para ver videos
<mimecar> dannyLopez: si, pero no es una aplicación de consola
<mimecar> tiene más sentido usar nautilus para moverte por las carpetas
<adrian15> mimecar: Bien. Ya he encontrado Aplicaciones predeterminadas. Aunque ahí no hay para redes.
<dannyLopez> mimecar: solo tengo aplicaciones que no son de consola para algunas cosas video imagenes e internet
<Exio> dannyLopez: usa fbi
<dannyLopez> si pero pa youtube Exio ?
<Exio> dannyLopez: mplayer
<Exio> hay varios scripts ;)
<mimecar> dannyLopez: tendrás que configurar las asociaciones de mc
<dannyLopez> eso estoy tratando de hacer
<dannyLopez> hice esto >>> regex/\.([oO][gG][vV])$ Include=video y el include video lo hice >>> Open=(vlc %f >/dev/null 2>&1 &)
<mimecar> dannyLopez: ¿donde estas modificando eso?
<dannyLopez> dentro del MC
<mimecar> ¿en las preferencias del programa?
<dannyLopez> si
<mimecar> ¿las preferencias son con comandos?
<dannyLopez> si
<adrian15> mimecar: Ya seguiremos otro día con esto del network-manager en Preferencias del sistema de kde.
<mimecar> ok
<braiam> adrian15: nm-applet esta para kde, no??
<mimecar> kde tiene su propio gestor de redes
<adrian15> braiam: Que yo sepa nm-applet te abre el network manager de gnome.
<adrian15> braiam: Que se integra perfectamente con la bandeja de sistema de kde.
<braiam> también, pero en ambientes multiescritorio (como el mio) se prefiere usar un servicio y un front end
<braiam> network-manager-kde - KDE system tray applet for controlling NetworkManager
<Exio> knetworkmanager era en kde3.. no sigue siendo asi?
<braiam> Exio: creo que no...
<braiam> no, no existe el paquete
<adrian15> braiam: nm-applet es un frontend para network-manager. No sé que me quieres decir. Yo no uso network-manager-kde porque para conectar a la wireless de la universidad no me valía (hace un año). Además que me gusta más la interfaz de nm-applet.
 * Exio piensa en usar wicd :P
<adrian15> braiam: nm-applet es uno de los ficheros incluidos en network-manager-gnome
<braiam> pero la contraparte en kde de nm es /usr/bin/knetworkmanager
<dannyLopez> adrian15: que paso con el network-manager?
<braiam> que usa el servicio NetworkManager como backend
<dannyLopez> i   network-manager-kde             - transitional package for plasma-widget-net
<braiam> dannyLopez: pero por lo menos es descriptivo
#ubuntu-es 2011-06-17
<zobugtel> hola a lo usuarios de ubuntu
<zobugtel> algien me recomendaria
<zobugtel> una aplicasion para extraer email de pagina web
<zobugtel> como el extrator de email que ta para windows
<alfplayer> podes usar una expresion regular con sed
<alfplayer> seguro q algo encontrás en la web
<zobugtel> aplicasion para extrar email de pagina web desde linux
<zobugtel> ayuda
<dabor1> zobugtel: thunderbird, evolution, ( ya no te lo habiamos respondido esto?)
<dabor1> zobugtel: porque no se va a poder?
<dabor1> zobugtel: supongo que los emails son tuyos
<zobugtel> mmmm trato de sakalo de una web muy usada en mi paiz para fine publicitario de mi empresa
<omar_> hola, alguien me puede ayudar? tengo un problema como el centro de software .
<omar_> me arroja este mensaje.
<omar_> Parece haber un error de programación en aptdaemon, el software que le permite instalar y eliminar software y realizar otras tareas relacionadas con la gestión de paquetes. Informe de este error en http://launchpad.net/aptdaemon/+filebug y vuelva a intentarlo.
<miniminiyo> se mas preciso con el problema xD
<Bl4ckH4wk2> y que intenas hacer??
<omar_> descargar el programa "emesene", pero he intentado con otros programas, y no me deja descargar ninguno amigos
<omar_> a qué creen que se deba?
<Bl4ckH4wk2> que version de ubuntu tienes??
<omar_> 10.10 Maverick Meerkat
<WSWWM> miniminiyo intenta con esto a ver si te funciona: http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/147999
<dabor1> omar_: sudo apt-get install emesene
<asnos> Buenas nosche
<asnos> queria saber si alguno sabe algo sobre el problema de reconexion usando el chip 8185
<braiam> asnos: el de broadcom
<braiam> tiene un bug en lp, si quieres te doy el num y te apuntas a la lista, para que le den prioridad
<Triviox> Buenas, trato de descomprimir un rar que está en partes y me sale error; tengo instalado el unrar, el rar y otros.. alguien me recomienda algún programa para unir partes.rar?
<braiam> Triviox: que usas para descompimir?? tienes todos los archivos en el mismo directorio??
<Triviox> sip braim; se llaman 1.rar, 2.rar 3.rar ...
<Triviox> uso el fileroller  2.32 por lo que dice el menu de ayuda
<braiam> mm... los rar partidos se llaman archivo.1.rar, archivo.2.rar, archivo.3.rar,
<Triviox> probaré renombrarlo a ver que tal..
<braiam> si tienen otro nombre file-roller probablemente no lo encuentre
<Triviox> RAR 4.00 beta 3   Copyright (c) 1993-2010 Alexander Roshal   17 Dec 2010
<Triviox> Shareware version         Type RAR -? for help
<Triviox> /home/triviox/Descargas/archivo.1.rar is not RAR archive
<Triviox> No files to extract
<Triviox> ni veo el archivo en la ventana antes de darle extract
<braiam> Triviox: hazle un file al archivo
<Triviox> será que esta corrupto?
<braiam> file archivo.1.rar
<guampa> !enter Triviox
<kubot> Triviox: No abuses de la tecla enter; no es un signo de puntuación. Trata de mantener tus preguntas/respuestas en una sola línea.
<braiam> guampa: en realidad fue por que pego las lineas
 * guampa lo nota
<braiam> Triviox: ya puedes
<Triviox> archivo.1.rar: data
<Triviox> perdon por el flood =(
<braiam> y «mimetype -a archivo.1.rar»
<braiam> pegalo en una sola linea que cabe
<Triviox> archivo.1.rar: application/x-rar  archivo.1.rar: application/octet-stream
<braiam> mm...
<Triviox> corrupto? tendre que buscar otra fuente..lastima que eran casi 3gb =(
<braiam> asnos: mira más info aquí https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/488433
<asnos> a ver
<braiam> asnos: perdón es https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/290325
<braiam> y parece que ya lo solucionaron
<asnos> voy a ver
<marioalter> hola
<guampa> !hola
<kubot> ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<marioalter> alguien me puede ayudar con la instalacion de una impresora cano ip11700 en ubuntu
<guampa> marioalter: fijate si aparece en menu administracion->impresoras->agregar impresora
<marioalter> guampa:gracias se instalo
<guampa> bien :)
<marioalter> otra pregunta
<marioalter> sabes si se puede recetear el eprom en ubuntu
<guampa> cual eprom marioalter?
<marioalter> la memoria de la impresora
<marioalter> se puede hacer en windows usando el iptools
<marioalter> como puedo hacerlo funcionar en ubuntu
<guampa> ah, eso no se
<marioalter> gracias guampa, soy nuevo usando ubuntu
<marioalter> te debo una
<guampa> por nada marioalter, no no es nada viejo
<guampa> me alegra haber ayudado
<marioalter> guampa de donde eres
<guampa> argentina
<marioalter> che yo soy de guatemala
<guampa> jaja
<guampa> si queres entra a #ubuntu-es-offtopic ahi es donde nos colgamos a chatear de todo un poco
<guampa> brb
<marioalter> orale hasta luego
<elgordo>  /server irc.irc-hispano.org -j #Republica_Dominicana
<sibastasen> hola
<sibastasen> como va
<sibastasen> una pregunta, acavo de terminar cargar una pelicula en cuevana.tv en que directorio de ubuntu podria encontrar esa pelicula?
<GridCube> ?
<sibastasen> queuro saber en que directorio esta la cache
<sibastasen> se entiende?
<guampa> si, pero no se
<guampa> /tmp ?
<guampa> creo que antes era ahi y ultimamente cambio a algun lugar bajo el home
<sibastasen> aja
<sibastasen> yo sabia hace mucho pero olvide
<sibastasen> quedaba por el home si
<EduardoR> hola a todos, instalé una tarjeta gráfica y se me desconfiguró todo el Unity, estoy en Classic
<EduardoR> hay alguna forma de restablecer la configuración de Unity?
<GridCube> actualiza tus drivers
<EduardoR> En Classic andan perfecto
<EduardoR> pero del Unity quedó en 2D
<EduardoR> y solo 2 iconos: Aplicaciones y Folders
<EduardoR> tenía el Unity 2D instalado, quizás es eso
<EduardoR> debería haber algun lugar para configurar/borrar configuraciones
<darkgod> hola gente
<darkgod> como andan?
<darkgod> yo corriendo lubuntu 11.04 desde una estacion de virtualbox
<darkgod> hay alguien ahi?
<alfplayer> bien por vos darkgod
<darkgod> vos que corres?
<alfplayer> Arch Linux :D
<alfplayer> y ubuntu también :)
<darkgod> me gusta ubuntu, pero consume mucho recurso y mi pc no es tan actual que digamos
<jc51> alfplayer, Igual que yo ubuntu 10.10 y archlinux
<darkgod> has probado lubuntu? como instalo libreoffice desde synaptic? estaba algo acostumbrado a instalar desde el software center
<jc51> darkgod, supongo que es el mismo funcionamiento con respecto a ubuntu gnome
<alfplayer> sí, una basada en debian y otra rolling
<alfplayer> sí, probé lubuntu
<alfplayer> puedes instalar el software center si no está instalado
<jc51> así es
<alfplayer> con synaptic por ejemplo
<jc51> Alguien de por acá usa AwesomeWM?
<alfplayer> yo :)
<alfplayer> en ubuntu y en arch :)
<jc51> buenisimo!
<jc51> Mira, tengo una configuración que yo mismo me enrede
<alfplayer> a ver...
<jc51> y no recuerdo como agregar el launcher
<ELVIS_> HOLA amios ubunteros
<jc51> cual es la combinación del teclas por default?
<ELVIS_> tengo un problems
<jc51> Buenas ELVIS_
<alfplayer> mmm a qué le llamas launcher?
<jc51> No soy ubuntero, pero tal vez te pueda ayudar
<alfplayer> al menú ?
<jc51> al exec de la barra, sirve para arrancar programas
<jc51> alfplayer, mira https://github.com/spjulius/dotfiles
<jc51> ahí estan las configs
<alfplayer> al win + r ?
<k-milogars> alguien sabe joomla
<jc51> lo tengo pero ese me abre gmrun
<ELVIS_> me descarge el ubuntu de 64 para mi laptop lenovo ..... le instale el ubuntu 11.04 de 64 bits pero ahora que le actualize los repos ... cuando quiero instalar algo me sale que las cabeceras  no fueron encontradas
<jc51> y no recuerdo como agregar el exec normal
<alfplayer> ELVIS_: cómo actualizaste los repos?
<jc51> por apt-get update?
<ELVIS_> cuando inicio sesion en ubuntu normalmente siempre me aparece una ventana par actualizar el sistema .. tonces le puse aceptar
<ELVIS_> tambien lo hize por consolo
<alfplayer> jc51: creo q no uso launcher, estoy buscando info de eso
<ELVIS_> y cada  vez que quiero abrir el programa donde estan los repos o quiero instalar un programa con sudo apt-get  .... me sale una notificacion que las cabeceras no fueron encontradas
<jc51> alfplayer, No te hagas mucho problema
<jc51> revisare la config default a ver si encuentro algo :)
<alfplayer> ya encontré info del launcher
<alfplayer> es lo que se inicia con win + r normalmente
<ELVIS_> bueno voy a  ver qu puedo hacer
<alfplayer> en la wiki de arch dice que no hay q olvidarse floating = true
<jc51> con win-r me incia gmrun es el problema
<jc51> ya ni recuerdo lo que movi jaja
<alfplayer> y no quieres eso ?
<jc51> Sí, gmrun es bueno, pero queria saber como agregar el que se integra a la barra solamente
<jc51> pero igual así esta bien, awesome lo estoy probando principalmente uso WMFS
<alfplayer> querés poder usar los dos al mismo tiempo, no?
<jc51> Sería utiñ
<alfplayer> o sea, configurado para poder lanzar los dos
<jc51> Sep
<alfplayer> habría que usar un nuevo key binding
<darkgod> que lindo y facil es usar linux, no se por que perdi tanto tiempo con windows jaja
<alfplayer> darkgod: por juegos seguramente :)
<jc51> así es alfplayer ya que regrese veo que hago con eso
<darkgod> nono, por la simplisidad
<alfplayer> jc51: tengo asociada la mod + r a: mypromptbox[mouse.screen]:run()
<darkgod> no hay nada que no pueda hacer por ahora
<alfplayer> tu la tienen asociada a gmrun
<alfplayer> tu la tienes quiero decir
<alfplayer> darkgod: era un broma, por lo menos un poco :)
<alfplayer> y no tienes mypromptbox...
<alfplayer> o sea, creo que deberías crear una combinación asociada a mypromptbox...
<alfplayer> sí, gnu/linux es muy poderoso
<CloudStrife> darkgod, lanzate a una distro más ... complicada :)
<darkgod> por ahora no, pruebo y pruebo
<katarcis> CloudStrife,  xD
<darkgod> creo que nunca voy a dejar de andar por todos lados
<CloudStrife> :)
<alfplayer> darkgod: tengo la misma impresión
<darkgod> y ni acordarse de aquellas epocas cuando daban hackers, soñabas con hacer tuyo el mundo
<darkgod> jajajaja
<darkgod> y con linux se puede hacer tanto
<darkgod> alguien usa o ha usado nUbuntu?
<katarcis> Creo que es como un BackTrack No?
<darkgod> pareciera que si, lo he visto nada mas, por eso busco alguien que me de una mano
<darkgod> cosas basicas, despues probando se aprende mucho
<katarcis> No eh probado
<katarcis> BackTrack si
<katarcis> Por ensima
<katarcis> BT 5
<alfplayer> no sé qué es, pero puedes preguntar
<alfplayer> hay muchas cosas comunes a todos los sabores de ubuntu
<katarcis> Nubuntu tengo entendido que es una distro orientada  al pen test
<katarcis> Si no estoy mal
<darkgod> tenia entendido que estaba orientado a lo que es testeo de redes
<darkgod> puede ser?
<alfplayer> si el sitio web dice eso :)
<jc51> alfplayer, muchas gracias
<alfplayer> funcionó?
<jc51> me podrias mandar la linea completa del hotkey?
<alfplayer> esperame
<jc51> es que la insertaba y me crasheaba
<jc51> creo que lo hacia mal
<jc51> soy algo nuevo en awesome, yo soy de subtle, dwm y wmfs
<alfplayer> es igual a las otras líneas
<alfplayer> con el contenido de la función que es exactamente lo que escribí antes
<alfplayer> mypromptbox...
<alfplayer> lo voy a volver a chequear
<jc51> dale, pero seria mejor si me mandaras toda la linea del hotkey :)
<alfplayer> es que no es necesario
<alfplayer> ya lo chequié, es como lo escribí antes
<alfplayer> además si lo copio puede ser diferente la identación (o como se llame en español)
<alfplayer> awful.key({ modkey },            "r",     function () mypromptbox[mouse.screen]:run() end),
<alfplayer> ahí está copiada igual
<jc51> bienahi esta
<jc51> mi duda era el end)
<alfplayer> por qué duda si es igual a las otras líneas ?
<jc51> Sí
<jc51> pero veo que si ya funcionó, muchas gracias :)
<alfplayer> me alegro
<alfplayer> yo aprendí algo nuevo de awesome
<alfplayer> te pregunto...
<alfplayer> cuál te gusta más de este tipo de gestores ? o te parece más útil o mejor ?
<jc51> mmm, pues sin duda subtle
<jc51> a parte de que esta escrito en ruby
<alfplayer> mmm interesante
<jc51> es manual, y su modo gravity es impresionante
<alfplayer> uh eso no me gusta nada, lo de ruby
<jc51> uh, jajaja
<jc51> Por?
<alfplayer> ni tengo ruby instalado
<alfplayer> y se veo un programa q usa ruby lo evito
<jc51> Pues si, las dependencias es el problema.
<alfplayer> es que no conozco mucho de ruby
<jc51> Tambien puedes probar Xmonad, si buscas algo diferente
<jc51> esta en haskell
<alfplayer> las dependencias de haskell es peor que ruby me parece
<alfplayer> pero no sé si es problema en basados en debian
<alfplayer> en arch sí lo es
<jc51> No lo sé, a ubuntu lo tengo pelado con gnome2, por eso lo instale, no me gusta gnome3
<alfplayer> un cliente de twitter escrito en haskell tuve que desistir de instalarlo porque no pude con las dependencia en arch
<jc51> Uf, sí pueden ser un problema
<alfplayer> estoy ahora afuera de los gestores tradicionales
<alfplayer> no uso ninguno personalmente
<alfplayer> solo awesome
<jc51> Igualmente yo, bueno desde hace varios meses
<jc51> tienes alguna captura de pantalla?
<alfplayer> no subida
<jc51> Te mando una mia
<alfplayer> pero no es muy especial
<jc51> Apenas son un par de horas arreglandolo
<alfplayer> son básicamente montones de uxterms teselados
<alfplayer> en varios tags
<jc51> yo igual :), realmente es muy poco lo grafico que uso
<alfplayer> sí, es por trabajo
<alfplayer> y para diversión :)
<jc51> En que laburas?
<alfplayer> sysadmin
<jc51> :O, mira vos que interesante
<jc51> yo soy Arquitecto y usuario Casual
<alfplayer> es muy interesante como puedo bootear con muchos "clientes" (ventanas) en las posiciones y escritorios virtuales que quiero
<alfplayer> cool
<jc51> Sí, de donde sos?
<alfplayer> si usás programas pesados querés un escritorio liviano para dejarle recursos a esas aplicaciones
<alfplayer> bs as, argentina
<alfplayer> como awesome q es liviano
<jc51> Sí, aunque te dire que WMFS es más liviano aún
<alfplayer> o permite cargarle lo que quieras
<jc51> ajam.
<alfplayer> ok
<jc51> alfplayer, mira --> http://k07.kn3.net/A99EB8E66.png
<jc51> no sé por que nunca me habia metido a este canal
<jc51> me la paso en archlinux-es
<alfplayer> hay un thread del foro en inglés de arch con una votación de escritorios incluídos los tiling, me pareció muy interesante, es recomendable
<jc51> Sí? vaya tendria que entrar a observar
<jc51> aunque la mayoria de mi trabajo lo subo a deviantart o a mi repo git
<alfplayer> qué shell usas q hace eso con git ? zsh ?
<jc51> sep
<alfplayer> ah, yo tb
<jc51> y urxvt
<jc51> estoy en busca de una buena fuente, alguna recomendación lime no me termina de convencer
<jc51> busco una que sea pequeña
<alfplayer> yo también urxvt por el soporte para links cliqueables
<alfplayer> antes le erré cuando dije uxterm
<jc51> sí! de hecho es una de las razones por la que lo uso.
<jc51> también con los plugins de perl
<alfplayer> no sé mucho de fuentes
<alfplayer> no sé eso de perl
<jc51> jajaja
<alfplayer> te interesan fuentes para X o para terminal ?
<jc51> Terminal
<jc51> X como no las uso, uso liberation sans
<jc51> fixed parece buena opción
<alfplayer> tengo q prestarle más atención a eso si no quiero forzar más mi vista
<jc51> sí tambien un buen colorscheme claro
<jc51> y un blackground clara del urxvt
<jc51> es recomendable 151515 o 202020
<jc51> y colores pasteles
<alfplayer> en ubuntu está bastante bien la letra de X pero en arch hay que usar unos paquetes con parches
<alfplayer> mi bg de urxvt es totalmente negro
<jc51> alfplayer, Sí, creo que la libcairo de ubuntu
<alfplayer> ahora tengo letras blancas en urxvt pero creo q lo mejor sería algo mejor para mi vista como un verde
<jc51> si no me equivoco
<jc51> No usas varios colores?
<alfplayer> sí, creo q sí
<jc51> por ejemplo en vim sin los colores, seria horrible por el coloreado del sintaxis
<alfplayer> en terminal ? sí, lo soporta el programa, claro
<jc51> Sí
<alfplayer> y no son muchos de los que uso los que tienen colores
<alfplayer> si me hago algún script intento agregarle colores para mejorar la visibilidad
<jc51> Sí, es lo mejor aparte me apoya mucho al programar
<alfplayer> decís por syntax higlighting?
<jc51> sí
<jc51> Te juro que no podria vivir sin eso
<alfplayer> sí, es muy importante
<alfplayer> trabajas programando?
<jc51> No, es casual solamente uno que otro en bash
<jc51> no sé mucho
<alfplayer> ah
<alfplayer> yo se un poco de todos los lenguajes
<jc51> Buenisimo
<alfplayer> q editor de texto usas para programar?
<jc51> siempre me ha interesado eso
<jc51> Vim, Gvim o Geany
<alfplayer> yo vim o xemacs
<jc51> cuando estoy de buen humor emacs
<alfplayer> aunque con vim no me sale con syntax highlighting para algunos lenguajes
<alfplayer> con emacs sí
<jc51> Hay que configurar con el vimrc
<alfplayer> supongo q es cuestión de agregarle plugins y modificar el vimrc
<jc51> más si quieres optimizar
<alfplayer> sí
<alfplayer> muchos archivos que aparecen con un código al final de los archivos que se supone q es para q lea vim
<alfplayer> pero no entiendo bien cómo funciona eso
<jc51> sí igual como lo uso para 2 o 3 lenguajes
<jc51> pues no he sabido cuando se usan con otras
<jc51> tengo un amigo de Malaysia Christian Brassath que tiene configurado vim para muchos lenguajes
<jc51> su configuración es una reliquia practicamente
<alfplayer> ja
<alfplayer> esperemos q lo haya publicado entonces :)
<jc51> usa linux, pero no su filosofia
<jc51> jajajaja
<jc51> No lo comparte al menos que se lo pidas personalmente
<jc51> y solo si lo conoces
<alfplayer> O_O
<jc51> yo no se la pedi, por que no la necesito
<alfplayer> es un gurú de vim ?
<alfplayer> q lástima porque usa un sistema q está basado en gran parte en la filosofía de compartir
<jc51> Algo así, si también comparto eso
<jc51> Se lo he dicho, peo bueh
<jc51> tiene en su github una configuración pero muy basica junto con sus archivos de configuración
<alfplayer> todavía tengo q subir mis dotfiles
<alfplayer> aunque no son muy especiales
<alfplayer> me serviría como backup
<jc51> Sí es mi pasatiempo subir mis archivos ahí
<jc51> apenas hago un cambio y para para arriba
<alfplayer> lo tienes automatizado el upload ?
<jc51> No, lo subo manualmente
<alfplayer> ok
<ELVIS> hola chicos
<alfplayer> lo resolviste ELVIS ?
<ELVIS> me instale ubuntu 11.04
<jc51> mm, seguire en la busqueda de una buena fuente
<ELVIS> y cuando le actualizo el paquete de actualizaiones me sale esto :::.: E: encountered a section with no package :header
<alfplayer> jc51: contámelo después cuando la encuentres :)
<alfplayer> lo googleaste ELVIS ?
<jc51> Dale :)
<ELVIS> E:: problem  with mergelist  /vas /lib/apt/ lists/pe.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_binary-amd64_packages
<ELVIS> E :: no se pudieron analizar o abrir las listas de paquetes o el archivo de estado
<ELVIS> ayudenme por favor
<alfplayer> ELVIS: acá http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10753540&postcount=41 hay algo que puede ser la solución, pero no tengo idea si es seguro ejecutarlo
<sibastasen> alguien sabe donde se aloja los videos de youtube, osea la cache en ubuntu?
<alfplayer> parece que el bug es este, uno muy conocido: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/346386
<jc51> sibastasen, lo hacia en tmp
<jc51> pero flash lo guardo en otra parte
<ELVIS> <sibastasen> en /tmp
<jc51> ya no recuerdo en donde
<sibastasen> gracias
<jc51> en chromium en su cache
<ELVIS> esta en archivos de sistemas
<jc51> sibastasen, Ya no se guardan en tmp
<sibastasen> ,e ṕodriasapsar el directorio?¡
<sibastasen> me podrias paar el direcorio
<jc51> creo que en .chromium, pero ni idea sibastasen no uso chromium y firefox uso downloadhelper
<sibastasen> yo udo mozilla
<sibastasen> uso
<jc51> Yo tamvién aunque pocas veces, uso mas uzbl o jumanji
<jc51> pero enserio no recuerdo en que directorio
<jc51> se guardan
<alfplayer> ELVIS: estás detras de un proxy ?
<jc51> *tambièn
<ELVIS> creo que si
<alfplayer> sibastasen: tal vez te aparezcan en about:cache y ahí cliqueando en la sección de disco
<jc51> alfplayer, tienes buenos widgets en tu config?
<alfplayer> pero un proxy en tu red o del isp ?
<jc51> he querido poner barras y no he podido
<alfplayer> jc51: no
<ELVIS> probare con lo que me dijo alfplayer
<ELVIS> ya regreso
<jc51> alfplayer, Bien, supongo una config sencilla, reloj etc?
<ELVIS> enlared
<ELVIS> alfplayer , en la red
<ELVIS> pero en ubuntu tengo normal internet
<sibastasen> gracias esta en /tmp ya pude guardarl el archivo
<alfplayer> ELVIS: creo que es arriesgado sin entender qué sucede
<jc51> sibastasen, enserio? o_o vaya que bueno
<alfplayer> puedes conectarte directamente ?
<alfplayer> por lo menos para probar si se resuelve el problema?
<sibastasen> abriendo nautilus
<ELVIS> alfplayer ,, tonces ?
<ELVIS> nunca me sabe pasar eso con ubuntu cada vez que se instalar
<ELVIS> alfplayer, es la primera vez que instalo de 64 bits y en una laptop
<alfplayer> puedes conectarte directamente sin proxy ?
<ELVIS> y me sale eso
<eroge> Hola hola
<sibastasen> eroge, hola
<jc51> hola eroge
<ELVIS> el pata que me da internet tiene su proxy
<ELVIS> uhmmmm
<ELVIS> creo que probare con lo que primero me dijistes alfplayer
<jc51> eroge, como esta? de donde sos?
<eroge> Yo soy de la villa 21.
<eroge> ¿Y usted?
<alfplayer> ELVIS: estoy viendo qué contenido tiene ese directorio
<jc51> eroge, Kiev ukrania
<alfplayer> no creo que sea riesgoso ejecutar lo anterior para eliminarlo
<eroge> mmm
<alfplayer> pero creo convieniente hacerle backup al directorio primero
<eroge> Me lo veía venir
<eroge> Dígame, jc51, ¿Qué distro usa?
<ELVIS> ahora estoy en wintendo
<jc51> ubuntu 5.04
<ELVIS> alfplayer, que me aconsejas
<eroge> jc51: Qué distro tan... actual.
<alfplayer> si no tienes datos para perder puedes probarlo
<alfplayer> yo lo probaría
<ELVIS> ok
<alfplayer> pero en realidad es bajo tu propio riesgo :)
<sibastasen> la 5.04 de bueno q debe ser re livianita
<jc51> eroge, así es me dijeron que era la ultima y con las ultimas actualiziones y paquetes
<jc51> actualizaciones*
<eroge> Pero qué bien informado se encuentra.
<jc51> sí, eso me dijo un experto en linux que aparte me ayudo a bajar memoria ram
<jc51> ya tengo 120 gb :)
<jc51> de memoria ram
<ELVIS> alfplayer, como le hago backup al directorio ?
<alfplayer> sos de usar un terminal o un gestor de archivos como nautilus ?
<eroge> jc51: Oh, ya veo.
<eroge> Qué experto.
<jc51> Sí, me cobro varios mangos, pero valio la pena
<ELVIS> yo uso terminal
<alfplayer> ok
<ELVIS> alfplayer, domino un poco de terminal
<alfplayer> entonces logueate como root
<eroge> Eh che
<eroge> Alguien acá sabe
<alfplayer> cd /var/lib/apt/
<eroge> cómo derretir el tofu?
<eroge> Porque trato de ponérselo a la pizza
<eroge> y sale muy rico
<jc51> eroge, para eso esta el offtopic
<alfplayer> cp -a lists ~
<eroge> Pero quiero sber cómo es derretido
<eroge> jc51: Mentira.
<jc51> aca se habla de ubuntu
<eroge> Porque
<eroge> Sí,
<eroge> el tofu
<eroge> es de canonical
<jc51> o_o
<alfplayer> suponiendo q no tienes un directorio "lists" en /root
<eroge> Es el Tofuntu (?)
<jc51> eroge, estaba bueno en faso?
<eroge> JAJAJA
<eroge> See, no te das una idea
<ELVIS> alfplayer, solo que cuando me logeo como root me pide clave y lo mas raro es que cuando escribo mi clave me dice que es incorrecta  cuando es la correcta
<ELVIS> alfplayer, como cambio mi clave root desde terminal ?
<alfplayer> mmm
<alfplayer> pero cómo intentas loguearte?
<alfplayer> en ubuntu se usa sudo por defecto
<alfplayer> creo q sudo -i debería funcionar
<alfplayer> ingresando la contraseña del USUARIO, no de root porque ubuntu no usa tiene contraseña de root por defecto
<eroge> $ transpiro -i
<eroge> $ transpiro su
<guampa> !ot eroge
<kubot> eroge: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<jc51> eroge, regresa el T!GNU/Linux
<eroge> !ot jc51
<kubot> jc51: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<eroge> !ot ELVIS_
<kubot> ELVIS_: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<eroge> !ot Eskool1234
<kubot> Eskool1234: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<eroge> Todos, al offtopic, cagando leches
<jc51> o_o
<eroge> Ya, que estoy muy enojado
<eroge> Pf, se callaron
<eroge> del cagaso que me tienen
<Noelia> Hola gente comoda!
<jc51> o_o
<eroge> Bien, Taringeros copando al mundo
<eroge> Fiesta fiesta
<Noelia> hola eroge :3
<Noelia> fun fun fun!
<eroge> Hola Noelia.
<eroge> friday friday
<Noelia> nain nain nain
<eroge> viernes, viernes
<eroge> jojojo
<Noelia> OHHH
<Noelia> ES OFICIALMENTE VIERNES!!
<eroge> seeeeeeeee
<eroge> FUN FUN FUN
<Noelia> is fridayyyy!!
<Noelia> is fridayyyy!!
<Noelia> is fridayyyy!!
<guampa> vayan al ot a seguir la charla, este es el canal de soporte
<Noelia> pero guampa
<Noelia> es viernes?
<Noelia> un poco de onda!
<eroge> Seee
<eroge> Ya es viernes che
<eroge> chau soporte, hola diversión
<eroge> fun fun fun!!
<Noelia> encima que revivimos el canal con nuestra alegria :)
<c0dex-> cambien de canal
<Noelia> JAJAJAJA
<eroge> nooo che
<guampa> revivan #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<jc51> esto es de soporte no esten jodiendo
<guampa> ultima
<eroge> jc51: Traidor.
 * eroge desaparece en la noche
<jc51> andate bldo
<guampa> hay un canal para charlar y joder, y no es este, solo tienen que hacer \/join #ubuntu-offtopic-es
<guampa> continuen
<jc51> ASí es guampa
<jc51> guampa, por cierto, por que esta tan calmado?
<guampa> donde? aca o en ot?
<jc51> acá
<jc51> Venia dispuesto a ayudar un poco, y me encuentro con que no hay problemas, jajaja
<guampa> tal vez en otro horario :) quien sabe
<katarcis> http://www.gigle.net/microsoft-imparte-un-curso-para-los-empleados-de-best-buy-adoctrinandolos-en-contra-de-linux/
<alfplayer> eso es viejo
<CloudStrife> me piro  vampiro
<jc51> Sí tal vez, no creo que haya demasiada gente a las 7 AM
<katarcis> Aca son las 12:21 Am
<katarcis> xD
<jc51> no vivis en europa entonces jajaja
<katarcis> No xD
<katarcis> En europa como termino el SGAE? Estoy algo desactualizado en como termino eso en españa xD
<jc51> katarcis, no vivo en españa
<jc51> (gracias a dios)
<katarcis> A ok
<katarcis> jaja
<jc51> vivo en londres
<sibastasen> chau a todos
<abel> hola tengo un paquete rar. con contraseña. y se la pongo y no lo extrae pese que si esta bien.. saben que hacer?
<chilicuil> abel: intentar encontrarla por fuerza bruta
<chilicuil> !google rar crack ubuntu
<kubot> chilicuil: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<chilicuil> !google "rar crack ubuntu"
<alfplayer> no es buena idea
<abel> mm..
<abel> pero yo tengo la contraseña pero no lo abre.
<katarcis> jaja
<chilicuil> abel: mmm, que error obtienes?
<abel> osea son dos archivos rar, le doy extraer aqui .. pide contraseña. se la pongo.. hace como q abre la la primera parte  y luego la segunda ..y vuelve a pedir contraseña.. y asi..
<fosco_> abel: quizá sea problema de la version de rar que tienes
<abel> mm
<abel> le reinstalo talvez?
<fosco_> abre una consola, ejecuta unrar | more
<fosco_> y dime que numero de version aparece en la primera linea
<abel> UNRAR 3.90 beta 2 freeware      Copyright (c) 1993-2009 Alexander Roshal
<abel> ..
<fosco_> RAR 4.00 beta 3 <- este tengo yo, aunque el 3.90 debería funcionar bien
<fosco_> revisa el password, recuerda que mayusculas cuentan
<fosco_> si nada funciona instala winrara con wine
<fosco_> winrar*
<Arlette> buenas noches
<msx78> buenas
<msx78> hay alguna forma de utilizar Xvesa envez de Xorg?
<fzeta> Me caago en la ...  Netsplit en freenode, joer,  lo que faltaba.
<luckatoni> Buenos Días
<noseasasi> Buenasss
<lanber> hola, como puedo saber cual es el comando de una aplicacion
<noseasasi>  lanber: ¿que aplicación?
<lanber> el relog macslows
<lanber> quiero que se inicie con ubuntu
<luckatoni> lanber, para ejecutarlo desde la terminal?
<lanber> no para ponerlo dentro lasaplicaciones de inicio de ubuntu
<luckatoni> umm no entiendo,xd
<noseasasi> http://macslow.thepimp.net/?page_id=23  <<<< segun esto debe ser algo como cairo-clock
<lanber> luckatoni, para que cuando arranque el ordenador aparezca solo el relog
<lanber> he puesto cairo-clock en una terminal y funciona, voy a reiniciar haber si funciona
<lanber> <luckatoni>, funciona, gracias
<lanber> otra pregunta, siempre que quiero apagar el ordenador este no lo hace sacando la siguiente pantalla
<lanber> AT SPI Registry no responde
<x012_kool> how can i download the last version of a brach by using svn ?
<geckoclown> buenas
<m4v> !en x012_kool
<kubot> x012_kool: This is a spanish channel, please go to #ubuntu for english support.
<itali-chan> hola a todos, necesito una informacion, hace unos dias descubri con debian que el unico pulseaudio que me va bien es el 0.9.21-3, pero en ubuntu natty tengo instalado en 0.9.22.0, queria saber si existe una manera de instalar la vieja version, gracias
<m4v> itali-chan: no se me ocurre alguna forma fácil. Pero probablemente lo que tendrías que hacer es ver si funciona en 11.04 (desde un live cd o máquina virtual) y reportar un bug si no funciona
<m4v> ASDASDADASD
<[The]> hola a todos
<[The]> !comandos
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'comandos'.
<dani_> hola
<dani_> por qué al hacer sudo make install-hotplug cups
<dani_> sale este error?: make: *** [install-hotplug-test] Error 1
<dani_> ?¿
<mimecar> dani_: ¿ese programa no está en los repositorios?
<dani_> estoi  intentado instalar una impresora y e seguido unos pasos de una pagina
<mimecar> cups está en ubuntu seguro
<dani_> si si cups lo tengo instalado
<dani_> pero la impresora no me funciona..
<mimecar> normalmente no hace falta compilar drivers para una impresora
<dani_> he probado hacer esto:http://www.ubuntu-es.org/?q=node/130347
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu estas usando?
<dani_> 9.10
<mimecar> esa versión no tiene actualizaciones, lo sabes?
<mimecar> esa impresora funciona directamente en ubuntu
<dani_> ya se ha qdado obsoleto
<dani_> como??
<dani_> a mi no me funciona?
<dani_> q hago
<dani_> ?¿
<mimecar> deberías actualizar ubuntu
<mimecar> la 9.10 finalizo su soporte cuando salió ubuntu 11.04
<dani_> el problema esq si actualizo al nuevo se me va a estropear todo lo que tengo..
<dani_> le paso a un amigo..
<dani_> ademas las ultimas versiones suelen tener muchos fallos..
<mimecar> como quieras, pero tu sistema no recibirá actualizaciones
<dani_> pero como hago para q funcione la impresora??
<mimecar> yo tengo un modelo anterior de esa impresora y funciona bien
<dani_> pero que has hecho para instalarla?
<mimecar> enchufarla
<dani_> y ya?
<mimecar> y ejecutar un programa de consola para que se descargue la parte propietaria de hp
<dani_> y ese programa de donde lo has sacado?
<mimecar> es hplip, está en los repositorios
<mimecar> pero antes el sistema reconoce la impresora
<dani_> si lo tengo como instalada pero le doi a imprimir y n hace caso
<dani_> instalo hplip
<mimecar> el sistema detecta la impresora?
<dani_> sudo apt-get hplip¿?
<dani_> si en teoria si
<dani_> voi a impresoras y enteoria esta activada
<dani_> pero en el servidor cups pone inactiva
<mimecar> ... es lo que tiene que poner
<mimecar> en consola, el programa creo que es hplip-gui
<celu> ola
<celu> alguien me ayuda¿?
<celu> kiero instalar ubuntu
<mimecar> !ask celu
<kubot> celu: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<dani_> y despues de inatlar eso?
<mimecar> dani_: lo ejecutas en una consola
<dani_> el q?
<celu> Ola alguien me dice como instalo ubuntu desde un usb en guadalinex edu
<celu> ¿?
<celu> alguien me dice como instalo ubuntu
<mimecar> celu: ¿quieres tener dos distirbuciones de linux al mismo tiempo?
<celu> no
<celu> eske cuando lo voy a instalar no me deja
<celu> inserto el usb
<celu> y no me lo lee
<mimecar> ¿el portatil es tuyo o de la escuela?
<celu> de la escuela
<mimecar> entonces no quites guadalinex
<celu> pero me dejan  ponerle un sistema operativo libre
<mimecar> ya estas usando un sistema operativo libre
<celu> tenia ubuntu pero se me borro el disco duro
<celu> pero no soy root
<mimecar> si no lo eres será por algo
<celu> y en ubuntu si
<celu> plis mimecar
<mimecar> no
<celu> pero mi maestro me deja
<celu> no kieres ke tenga ubuntu¿?
<mimecar> luego cuando te falle algo tendrán que arreglarlo los informáticos
<mimecar> guadalinex es derivada de ubuntu
<celu> pero no sabes si va a fallar
<mimecar> tu solo quieres ubuntu para ser root
<celu> yo lo tube
<carnau> celu, puedes instalar una máquina virtual y trastear cuanto quieras como root
<celu> si
<celu> y como¿?
<mimecar> carnau: no puede
<celu> ooo
<celu> por¿?
<mimecar> que crees que hace falta para instalar algo...
<celu> la clave root
<celu> pero eske kiero tener el google chrome
<mimecar> si tu maestro te deja pidele el password
<celu> y o me deja
<carnau> mimecar ¿técnica o éticamente?
<celu> ademas kiero tener el centro de sofware de ubuntu
<dani_> ok mimecar muchisimas gracias!! arreglado!!
<celu> alguien sabe la clave root?
<mimecar> celu: ese ordenador es para que aprendas linux, no para que lo modifiques
<mimecar> celu: puede ser cualquier cosa
<celu> para guadalinex edu
<mimecar> dani_: deberías actualizar tu versión de ubuntu
<celu> oo
<celu> pero mi maestro me pueso ubuntu
<celu> pero me se borro el disco duro porke se me derramo un batido encima del pc
<dani_> pero a ti no se te a estropeado todo  al actualizar al 11.0X?
<mimecar> se borro el disco duro o te cambiarón de ordenador?
<mimecar> dani_: no
<celu> se borro ubuntu
<celu> nada mas y el teclado casi ke no va
<celu> por eso kiero tener ubuntu para ser root
<mimecar> pidele el password a tu maestro
<mimecar> o que te ponga el ubuntu
<celu> el no sabe el password
<celu> solo lo sabe el creadro
<dani_> seguro? osea todo se te qdaba igual?
<mimecar> dani_: desactivas los repositorios de terceros y actualizas
<dani_> todos los ficheros y demas?
<mimecar> siempre tienes que tener un backup de todos tus datos
<celu> ffffff me encanta ubuntu en todos los sentidos por favoro
<dani_> como se desactiva eso?
<celu> plis mimecar
<mimecar> celu: ya estas usando una distribución basada en ubuntu
<mimecar> dani_: desde el centro de software
<celu> no pero no soy root y no tengo skins
<celu> ayudame y dejame instalar uburtu
<mimecar> celu: instalas ubuntu que pasa cuando te haga falta un programa y no lo tengas?
<guampa> celu: deberias acudir a tu colegio para resolver este problema
<carnau> celu, cuando aprendas a usar guadalinex bien, entonces podrás usar ubuntu. De momento usa lo que te dan, que para eso está. No serás mejor por ser root.
<celu> mi maestro me paso algo parecido a ubuntu era un sistma operativo
<celu> ke al encender ponin ubuntu 10.9
<celu> pero tenia todas las aplicaciones de guadalinex edu
<mimecar> celu: si quieres ubuntu pideselo a tu maestro
<celu> pero eske me dice ke lo ponga yo
<carnau> no debes ponerlo. Si luego tienes cualquier problema, tendrás que solucionarlo sólo y quien te puso guadalinex no te va a ayudar.
<carnau> el portátil es de la escuela, úsalo tal y como te lo dan y no tendrás problemas.
<braiam> celu: cuando compras un televisor y a los 3 dias se daña que haces??
<celu> pero en mi clase tienen todos guadalinex edu nuevo
<celu> y si instalaoo guadalinex edu la nueva version
<celu> alguien me explica
<mimecar> celu: no tendrás la misma versión de los demas
<mimecar> al no ser la versión que te han dado con el ordenador
<celu> los otros tiene el nuevo guadalinex edu y yo la vieja version
<braiam> celu: preguntale a quien te entrego la laptop si te lo pueden instalar ellos
<carnau> celu, lo mejor será que lo lleves a tu escuela y pidas que te pongan la misma versión que tus compañeros.
<celu> pero me dice ke no
<celu> porke dice ke ago cosas raras XD
<guampa> celu: tampoco damos soporte a guadalinex en este canal, solo ubuntu
<celu> y solo le instalae el cairo dock
<celu> ke kieres ke le agaaaaaaa
<celu> pero es lo mismo
<mimecar> no puedes hacer nada
<celu> si piedo
<guampa> ya te dijimos lo mejor que podes hacer es hablar con tu maestro
<guampa> el te va a solucionar el problema
<celu> por favor solo me faltan 3 dias de cole y no me lo vqa a pone
<mimecar> celu: no
<celu> mira si ustedes no fueseis root en ubuntu ke ariais¿?
<carnau> usaríamos guadalinex
<mimecar> si que soy root porque he instalado ubuntu en mi ordenador
<guampa> celu: no vas a conseguir nada argumentando
<guampa> no te vamos a dar asistencia en esto
<mimecar> si fuera un ordenador prestado no se modifica
<guampa> lo siento
<celu> mira prefiero windows 30 veces sabes
<celu> pero no me dejan
<celu> y ahora mismo toy en windows
<carnau> el mundo es cruel
<celu> pero no lo puedo poner en el portatil
<mimecar> celu: NO ES TU PORTATIL
<mimecar> es de la escuela, no lo puedes modificar
<celu> vale pos yo mismo me encargare
<celu> siguiendo tutoriales
<mimecar> como quieras
<celu> fuera punto y final
<luckatoni> Buenas, una vez eliminado archivos de configuracion de la aplicacion radiotray accidentalmente , por mucho que los instale y desintarle con purge incluso, es imposible que me funcione(se ejecuta, pero no  aparece)Que puedo hacer? gracias
<guampa> luckatoni: sudo dpkg-reconfigure radiotray
<luckatoni> guampa, estoy probando pero nada de nada
<luckatoni> guampa, voy a modificar el archivo de conf, quizas no esta bien, ya que es un programa que trabaja como un indicator
<guampa> luckatoni: proba ejecutarlo desde un terminal, aunque sea grafico puede llegar reportar errores en la terminal
<luckatoni> guampa, lo ejecuta desde la terminal y no da errores, simplemente no aparece
<guampa> luckatoni: purga nuevamente el paquete, y luego corre "sudo apt-get autoremove --purge" y "sudo apt-get clean"
<guampa> luego reinstala el paquete
<luckatoni> guampa, ok, por que acabe de ver el archivo, pero tiene activado el indicator, osea que esta bien
<guampa> ese archivo deberias eliminarlo tambien, o al menos moverlo a otro lugar como copia de respaldo
<guampa> deja que se instale de cero completamente
<guampa> luckatoni: de hecho antes de reinstalar podes verificar manualmente en /etc y tu home que no hayan quedado rastros de configuracion
<luckatoni> guampa, y si antes de instalarlo de nuevo, tengo paquetes en etc, que hago?xd
<guampa> luego de purgar y el autoremove te quedo config en /etc ?
<marioalter> hola che guampa
<guampa> hola marioalter
<luckatoni> guampa, estoy viendo en etc, y no hay nada de radiotray
<guampa> luckatoni: bien
<mimecar> luckatoni: el programa lo has instalado de los repositorios verdad?
<luckatoni> mimecar, si
<mimecar> ok
<luckatoni> mimecar, siempre instalo desde  los repositorios
<marioalter> saben como usar programas de windows en ubuntu
<guampa> !wine
<luckatoni> guampa, voy a instarlo de nuevo, ya que elimine los archivos de conf que quedaban
<kubot> Wine es una capa de compatibilidad para ejecutar programas de Windows en GNU/Linux | Para Instalar y configurar Wine en Ubuntu puedes ver en http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Wine | Para saber si un programa funciona con Wine mira en !appdb http://appdb.winehq.org | Sitio Oficial: http://www.winehq.com/ (Inglés)
<guampa> luckatoni: fijate de correr esos comandos de apt-get que te pase
<guampa> aseguran que limpies cualquier dependencia sin uso y paquetes descargados tambien
<luckatoni> guampa, ya los hice los dos, ahora lo volvere a instalar, esta bien no?
<guampa> si
<luckatoni> guampa, yo no se por que, pero es imposible
<luckatoni> xd
<guampa> :/
<mimecar> luckatoni: lanza el programa desde la consola y mira si da errores
<luckatoni> guampa, mira eso http://www.atareao.es/ubuntu/software-para-tu-ubuntu/escuchar-la-radio-con-un-indicator-en-ubuntu-radio-tray/
<guampa> habras modificado otra cosa?
<luckatoni> mimecar, no da errores, carga todo
<luckatoni> guampa, solo tengo que modifcar eso, para que me aparezca como indicator
<guampa> ahh, en el indicador de mensajeria?
<luckatoni> guampa, si es indicator que te aparece un menu, donde eliges la canal de radio que quieres escuchar
<luckatoni> pero sin este indicator no puedes hacer nada
<marioalter1> buscando wine, gracias
<guampa> luckatoni: pero por lo que dice en la descripcion del paquete el icono aparece en system tray, no en indicators
<luckatoni> guampa, http://paste.ubuntu.com/628460/
<luckatoni> <option name="enable_application_indicator_support" value="true"/> guampa
<guampa> el otro valor, theme support tambien lo pusiste a true?
<luckatoni> si
<luckatoni> los dos
<luckatoni> y como viste en el paste, carga el archivo correctamente, pero no aparece nada, y asi no lo puedo usar
<guampa> proba reiniciando, a lo mejor es algun problema en el programa de indicadores
<luckatoni> probare, por que no se me ocurren mas cosas, muchas gracias guampa
<mimecar> luckatoni: tienes visible el área de notificación?
<guampa> aca en 10.10 me aparece en el area de notificacion, no en los indicadores
<luckatoni> yo fui a aplicaciones de inicio, y la añadi, es eso?
<guampa> luckatoni: no eso es para que arranque automaticamente cuando inicias sesion
<luckatoni> guampa, entonces?Xd
<guampa> luckatoni: proba reiniciando
<luckatoni> alla voy
<luckatoni> xd
<luckatoni> no hay manera, no hay manera y no hay manera,xd
<luckatoni> guampa, no seria asi gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist "['all']"?
<guampa> la verdad eso no lo se luckatoni
<luckatoni> guampa, estoy casi seguro que es asi, pero nada de nada
<luckatoni> pues bueno, muchas gracias por la ayuda guampa
<guampa> :/ hasta aca te puedo ayudar, espero que lo saques
<mcpy> buenas a todos tengo una simple pregunta pero que no me la se
<mcpy> el caso es
<mcpy> que yo anteriormente usaba fedora luego cambie al ubuntu 11.04
<mcpy> quiero saber como ponerle un clave a mi root
<mcpy> otra cosas es
<mcpy> cuando trato de entrar por mis terminales virtuales me da el siguiente error "Module is unknown"
<mcpy> alguien me puede ayudar por favor
<mcpy> gracias
<aguitel> mcpy, en ubuntu hay un solo pass
<mcpy> gracias aguitel acabo de leerlo no lo habia leido pero gracias
<mcpy> otra cosa cuando trato de logearme a mi terminal virtual me da el siguiente error "Module unknown"
<mcpy> que podria ser?
<aguitel> eso no tengo idea
<XuMuK> mcpy, en ubuntu la clave de root no esta asignada por defecto, asi que para activarla solo tienes que aignarla ( sudo passwd root ), pero hazlo solo si sabes bien lo que haces
<aguitel> por curiosidad mcpy ,que paso que te fuistes de fedora ?
<mcpy> aguitel lo que pasa es que soy nuevo en GNU/Linux y la primera alternativa que me dio mi primo fue fedora pero no me gusta
<mcpy> me gusto debian
<mcpy> asi que escoji ubuntu como distro
<aguitel> mcpy, mejor
<mcpy> ok
<fried_> hola, alguien sabe como montar una VPN en ubuntu???
<mcpy> fried_: lo quieres hacer con openssl tambien
<mcpy> mira
<fried_> con openVPN
<mcpy> lo primero que tienes que hacer es instalarte openvpn y openssl, "apt-get install openvpn"
<fried_> ya lo tengo
<mcpy> apt-get install openssl
<mcpy> luego
<fried_> de los repositorios de ubuntu en kde
<mcpy> fried_: si
<mcpy> cuando instalas un paquete se crea un directorio en /etc
<mcpy> llamado openvpn
<fried_> si solo necesito un archivo de configuracion para inportarlo desde wize
<mcpy> tienes que entrar hay
<mcpy> si se puede pero primero tendras que instalar el cliente para windows
<fried_> solo necesitaria el archivo de configuracion
<mcpy> hay que crearlo
<mcpy> mira como
<mcpy> en el directorio que se crea en /etc/ llamado openvpn abres con un editor ejemplo "vim server.conf"
<mcpy> y pondras esto
<fried_> el cliente para windows creo que lo tengo aunque no estoy seguro
<mcpy> dev tun
<mcpy> proto tcp
<mcpy> port 1194
<mcpy> ca /etc/openvpn/keys/ca.crt
<mcpy> cert /etc/openvpn/keys/servidor.crt
<mcpy> key /etc/openvpn/keys/servidor.key
<fried_> jo cuanto caco tiene esto del vpn en ubuntu
<fried_> cuanto cacao
<mcpy> dh /etc/openvpn/keys/dh2048.pem
<mcpy> user tu_usuario
<mcpy> group tu_grupo
<mcpy> server direccion-ip mascara
<mcpy> vas entendiendo
<mcpy> mejor te dare un link fried_
<mcpy> que es de donde aprendi
<mcpy> es muy bueno y funciona
<mcpy> ok
<mcpy> mira
<mcpy> http://ubunlog.com/instala-tu-propio-servidor-vpn-con-openvpn-en-ubuntu-10-04-server/
<fried_> oye y todo eso no se puede importar desde un archivo preconfigurado?
<mcpy> TODO PASO A PASO
<mcpy> es que hay que crear los certificados primero
<fried_> yo no quiero montar un servidor  quiero ser solo un cliente
<mcpy> ok
<mcpy> mira
<fried_> VPN
<mcpy> para eso networkmanager-openvpn
<k-milogars> http://www.flonux.com/2009/05/configurar-vpn-en-ubuntu-904.html
<mcpy> es muy bueno
<k-milogars> fried_ hay explica
<k-milogars> http://www.flonux.com/2009/05/configurar-vpn-en-ubuntu-904.html
<mcpy> solo tienes que darle la configuracion del servidor
<mcpy> porque si quieres un cliente ya debes de tener un servidor donde te quieres conectar
<k-milogars> networkmanager-openvpn es bueno
<mcpy> porque tienes que saberte los certificados
<fried_> ok lo mirare y espero tener mucha suerte cruzare los dedos
<mcpy> el usuario
<mcpy> y cosas asi
<mcpy> ok suerte
<mcpy> k-milogars: muy buen link para el hai le muestra el software que le mencione
<mcpy> el network-manager-openvpn
<fried_> ok tambien copio tu comentario y la paso a mi lista, gracias
<mcpy> friend_: como vas
<fried_> estaba repasando los dialogos ahora procedere a mirar los links fijados
<keii> alguien sabe porque en 11.04 cuando maximizo una ventanta y luego la restauro no vuelve al lugar al que estaba?
<mcpy> ok
<keii> diria que el lugar al que vuelve depende del punto de la barra superior en el que hago doble clik
<fried_> mcpy para esa configuracion necesitare poner una contraseña  de conexion a la VPN?
<afkael> alguien tiene problemas con flash cuando se actualiza el plugin??
<fried_> mcpy  la explicacion grafica para la configuracion del link que me has puesto esta para ubuntu 9.04 no habra ninguna diferencia al configurarlo con ubuntu 10.10?
<mcpy> no fried
<mcpy> no fried_
<mcpy> no hay diferencia
<fried_> y me pedirra alguna contraseña?
<fried_> pedira
<mcpy> fried_ solo la necesitas si la vpn esta configurada con usuarios y contrasenas
<mcpy> comprendes
<mcpy> recuerda que vas a usar un cliente para conectarte a una vpn
<mcpy> se supone que debe de haber un servidor vpn configurado que es donde te quieres conectar
<mcpy> y tendras que suministrar los datos
<fried_> pero con ese link que me has puesto no necesitare ninguna configuracion  mas
<mcpy> mira de todos modos tendras que instalar el paquete openvpn
<fried_> ya tendre con esa sola configuracion el cliente vpn disponible para conectarme?
<mcpy> luego te instalas el network-manager-openvpn
<fried_> la aplicacion openvpn ya la tengo instalada pero sin archivo de configuracion del cliente
<mcpy> y luego el manual te dice como
<mcpy> dime una cosa fried_: a que vpn quieres contectarte
<mcpy> ?
<fried_> network manager tambien lo tengo instalado
<mcpy> ok es network-manager-openvpn esta en los repos
<fried_> a la que ofrece openvpn
<mcpy> mira nunca me he contectado a esa vpn, pero si te quieres conectar a esa vpn necesitaras saber a que usuario
<mcpy> y si ese usuario tiene contrasena
<mcpy> o como esta configurado
<mcpy> ejemplo, si es con certificado, si es por clave
<mcpy> cosas asi
<mcpy> para luego poner toda esa informacion en le cliente
<mcpy> solo asi te podras conectar
<mcpy> fried_
<fried_> oye y no hay ningun vpn como los comerciales que hay en windows para ubuntu que sea sencillo de instalar
<mcpy> mira lo mas sencillo que puedes hacer en ubuntu es, instalar el openvpn y el network-manager-openvpn
<mcpy> luego configurar el cliente
<mcpy> mas sencillo nada
<fried_> pues nada me lo tomare con paciencia y lo ire haciendo y probando paso a paso
<mcpy> ok
<mcpy> suerte
<AlfredoUGARTE> Hola a todos y saludos desde peru
<noseasasi> buenas
<AlfredoUGARTE> que otros canales existen?
<AlfredoUGARTE> @noseasasi>Hola
<noseasasi> otros canales?
<AlfredoUGARTE> por ejemplo hace unos minutos unos ubuntus usuarios en ingles fueron amables el decirme como ir a este canal en español
<AlfredoUGARTE> asi que supongo que debe existir varios canales
<mimecar> AlfredoUGARTE: tienes canales en otros idiomas
<guampa> AlfredoUGARTE: si existen muchos canales en freenode
<fried_> Una pregunta el ANDBPV (Auto Nombrado Dictador Benévolo de Por Vida), en inglés SABDFL de este chat es el administrador o moderador de este sitio?
<mimecar> fried_: ?
<fried_> yo solo pregunto
<guampa> fried_: eso se aplica a algunos proyectos de software, no a canales IRC
<AlfredoUGARTE> Jamas he estado en un chat de este tipo, pero se parece al antiguo MIRC
<fried_> guampa, pues caulquiera lo diria que se referia solo a proyectos
<mimecar> AlfredoUGARTE: mirc es un cliente de irc
<mimecar> el irc hispano funciona igual que esta red
<guampa> !irc
<kubot> Una lista de canales oficiales de soporte para ubuntu, asi como sus clientes, pueden encontrarse aquí: http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/IRC - Para acceder a un listado general de los canales en !freenode, vease (en inglés): http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist
<guampa> !freenode
<kubot> freenode es la red IRC donde estas!! - Mira en http://freenode.net/faq.shtml - freenode tiene politicas que rigen como las personas pueden utilizarla puedes leerlas en http://freenode.net/policy.shtml - Los canales de Ubuntu en freenode tambien tienen sus propios !lineamientos
<AlfredoUGARTE> Muchas gracias
<guampa> x nada AlfredoUGARTE
<AlfredoUGARTE> Todos ustedes son informaticos o ingenieros de sistemas o algo similar o existen aca usuarios finales, como yo?
<mimecar> hay de todo
<noseasasi> juas juas, yo vendo muebleessss  ;-)
<AlfredoUGARTE> Chevere
<AlfredoUGARTE> Y de que discuten hoy
<AlfredoUGARTE> o siemplemente se la pasan en simenco
<AlfredoUGARTE> silencio
<m4v> !ot AlfredoUGARTE
<kubot> AlfredoUGARTE: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<mimecar> este canal es para soporte solo
<AlfredoUGARTE> podrian ser más exacto con la palabra soporte, porque si se trata de problemas con el SO yo tengo varios
<mimecar> cualquier duda relacionada con ubuntu
<Nando> AlfredoUGARTE, si es eso...no lo sabemos todo pero tal vez te podemos ayudar...preguntar para ver
<AlfredoUGARTE> Vale aca va mi pregunta> yo estoy usando buntu 10.04 64bits en una acer aspire 5100 y cometi la locura de eliminar mi openoffice que venia con el SO e instale openoffice 3.3, pero es totalmente inestable
<AlfredoUGARTE> así que luego de mucho machucar botoncitos terminé instalando libreoffice que va mucho mejor
<AlfredoUGARTE> pero ahora quiero quitar al openoffice ya que no lo uso
<mimecar> AlfredoUGARTE: libreoffice no está en ubuntu 10.10
<AlfredoUGARTE> he intenado sudo apt-get remove y nada
<AlfredoUGARTE> @mimencar> no te entendí
<mimecar> primero, esto no es twiter, no uses la @
<mimecar> en los repositorios de ubuntu 10.10 está openoffice, pero no libreoffice
<mimecar> tienes que estar usando repositorios externos
<AlfredoUGARTE> ok, no usare @ usaré español. mimecar, no use los repositorios
<AlfredoUGARTE> lo hice fue bajar el programa de la pagiana web
<mimecar> mala idea
<mimecar> no estas en windows, tienes que usar los repositorios
<AlfredoUGARTE> pues si, malisima, pero en este caso me fue mal con el openoffice, pero el libre office esta genial, es decir; en ninguno de los dos use el repositorio
<mimecar> abre el centro de software de ubuntu y elimina la versión de openoffice que tengas
<mimecar> quita también libreoffice y usa el software que viene en los repositorios
<noseasasi> Hasta otra buena gente...
<AlfredoUGARTE> Como no he usado repositorios el centro de sofware no puede retirar el programa
<mimecar> ¿como has instalado los programas?
<AlfredoUGARTE> pues no se si con esto te diga mucho, pero yo los instale por consola y siempre haciendo llamada a un programa que terminar en /sh.
<AlfredoUGARTE> o algo asi
<Nando> AlfredoUGARTE, si bajaste el paquete .deb y lo instalaste en consola con el comando: $sudo dpkg -i nombredelpaquete
<AlfredoUGARTE> usea no use deb
<Nando> AlfredoUGARTE, puedes desintalarlo
<mimecar> tiene que salirte en el centro de software
<mimecar> has instalado un paquete .sh ?????
<AlfredoUGARTE> mimecar, el centro mas bien quiere instalarme el que tiene
<AlfredoUGARTE> si, eso los dos paquestes se instalaron usando un archivo .sh
<mimecar> tendrás que ver si en la web del programa te dice como se quita
<Nando> AlfredoUGARTE, si quieres usar libre office actualiza a 11.04...Aunque personalmente entre libreoffice y openoffice solo cambia el nombre...Libre es un fork de open y los cambios son minimos
<mimecar> AlfredoUGARTE: si quieres estabilidad usa los repositorios, no instales nada de páginas web
<AlfredoUGARTE> eso es lo que no he aprendido, como remover programas con .sh
<mimecar> no tienes una forma
<mimecar> en la web del programa te dirá como quitarlo (si se puede)
<AlfredoUGARTE> volveré a revisar su web
<AlfredoUGARTE> pero a ver si alquien de aca usa ubuntu 10.04 no instalen open 3.3 mejor es libreoffice hasta el momento libre no me causa problemas
<AlfredoUGARTE> lo unico q me fastidia es tener progrmas de más, es decir programas que no uso, figurando
<mimecar> AlfredoUGARTE: libreoffice es lo mismo que openoffice en estos momentos
<mimecar> ubuntu ya incluye los parches en openoffice
<AlfredoUGARTE> Bueno, otra consulta
<AlfredoUGARTE> aca en peru, yo escucho una radio llamada radio capital por su pagiana web
<AlfredoUGARTE> y por algo que no entiendo
<AlfredoUGARTE> no logro escucharla via ubuntu
<mimecar> ¿la web usa flash?
<AlfredoUGARTE> sip creo que si
<AlfredoUGARTE> pero yo he visto a gente que usa linux que si logra escuchar esa radio
<mimecar> ¿has instalado flash?
<kender_> hola a todos
<AlfredoUGARTE> Hola kender
<AlfredoUGARTE> sip, esta pc tiene flash de la web de flash para 64bits
<AlfredoUGARTE> es mas si veo videos de utube
<kender_> he instalado Gnome 3 desde el ppa de gnome-team y todo funciona bien salvo buscar ficheros desde la barra de Búsqueda, alguna idea?
<Nando> AlfredoUGARTE, puedes instalar GNASH(aunque no es del todo mejor, pero es libre) o bajarte de la pagina de Adobe el .deb de Flash e instalarlo
<mimecar> kender_: gnome 3 es inestable
<mimecar> !gnome3
<kubot> Gnome 3 no es soportado por Ubuntu actualmente. Un PPA para Natty existe en https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 pero estos paquetes son experimentales, inestables y pueden romper tu sistema - Usa « sudo apt-get install ppa-purge && sudo ppa-purge ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3 » si necesitas removerlo.
<AlfredoUGARTE> pero en linux centos, fue donde vi que si se podia escuchar la radio
<kender_> mimecar: sí, lo sé, lo instale sabiendo eso, pero eso no implica que alguien no haya tenido un problema similar
<Nando> AlfredoUGARTE, si pero tienes instalado Flash ?
<mimecar> AlfredoUGARTE: ¿que usa la web para la música?
<Nando> kender_, es inestable y siempre mientras sea inestable dara problemas
<AlfredoUGARTE> a ver Nando, abusando de tu generosidad te doy el link de esa radio
<AlfredoUGARTE> http://www.capital.com.pe/
<AlfredoUGARTE> asi podre seguir entendiendote
<Nando> AlfredoUGARTE, bueno probando pero con Gnash no uso software no libre
<mimecar> si los videos de youtube funcionan, la web usa otra cosa
<AlfredoUGARTE> debe usar brujeria, porque a mi no me funciona
<AlfredoUGARTE> y a los peruanos que les he preguntando no les fastidia
<mimecar> que usa para la música esa web?
<AlfredoUGARTE> yo usaba Gnash, pero me causaba problemas
<mimecar> AlfredoUGARTE: usa un reproductor que no es flash
<AlfredoUGARTE> mimecar, como puedo saber que usa esa web
<mimecar> jwplayer con flash
<zobugtel> hola
<zobugtel> nesecito ayuda
<mimecar> si tienes flash instalado tiene que salir
<zobugtel> tengo intalado
<AlfredoUGARTE> hola zobugtel
<zobugtel> el victualbox
<zobugtel> la unidad virtual
<zobugtel> tiene xp
<AlfredoUGARTE> pues no me sale
<zobugtel> quiero aser una conection de Red
<zobugtel> con la unidad
<mimecar> AlfredoUGARTE: ¿no te carga la página?
<Nando> AlfredoUGARTE, aqui no suena
<AlfredoUGARTE> La pagina si me carga
<AlfredoUGARTE> lo que no pasa es que no suena la radio
<guampa> http://www.capital.com.pe/radioenvivo.html
<guampa> aca suena
<AlfredoUGARTE> a ti tambien te psa lo mismo
<guampa> anda bien aca
<guampa> chrome
<guampa> aver FF
<mimecar> zobugtel: crea una unidad compartida en virtualbox
<AlfredoUGARTE> guampa> y que tienes extra, que contigo si suena
<AlfredoUGARTE> que ubuntu usas
<AlfredoUGARTE> eres de 64bits
<Nando> guampa, AlfredoUGARTE : bueno aca no suena pero tengo Debian con Gnash
<Nando> AlfredoUGARTE, bueno escucha mejor RadioGnu
<guampa> no se la verdad quetengo que suena
<AlfredoUGARTE> a ver dame ese linl
<AlfredoUGARTE> link
<Nando> AlfredoUGARTE, http://www.radiognu.org/
<AlfredoUGARTE> por que a esa radio tampoco le veo como poder agregarla a rithbox para escucharla desde ahi
<Nando> AlfredoUGARTE, en la parte derechay hay 2 opciones para conexiones buanas y otras pa conexiones malitas
<mimecar> AlfredoUGARTE: sin tener la dirección de reproducción no la podrás añadir
<AlfredoUGARTE> Bueno, la radio que me han recomendado esta sonando sin problema
<AlfredoUGARTE> y en estos momentos reproduce musica rara
<Nando> AlfredoUGARTE, si xq es formato ogg
<AlfredoUGARTE> bueno, todo deberia ser formato ogg
<Nando> AlfredoUGARTE, aqui se pone de todo menos regueton Diganle No al Regueton
<Nando> AlfredoUGARTE, yo toda mi musica la tengo en OGG
<mimecar> mp3 tiene decodificador por hardware, ogg no
<AlfredoUGARTE> Radio capital tampoco corre en Chrome
<AlfredoUGARTE> ni en opera
<AlfredoUGARTE> mmmm, que sera, que sera
<mimecar> busca la dirección de la radio y podrás añadirla
<guampa> que flash usas? OSS o propietario?
<fddgdfgfdg> hola
<XuMuK> mimecar, eso ded inestable no se yo... llevo un mes o mas con gnome3 y no he tenido ningun problema
<AlfredoUGARTE> Guampa yo uso un flash que baje de la pagiana web de flash que decia indicado para linux de 64bits
<mimecar> XuMuK: en el propio repositorio lo pone
<Nando> AlfredoUGARTE, radiognu tiene un chat irc tambien
<guampa> AlfredoUGARTE: deberias dejar de instalar cosas de fuera de los repositorios de ubuntu
<AlfredoUGARTE> Mea culpa
<guampa> todo lo que te bajaste de otros lugares esta disponible en los mismos
<fddgdfgfdg>  tengo un problema. En unity, en el reloj del sistema, haga lo que haga, solo veo la hora UTC (sin embargo, en consola, hwclock y date me dan la hora que tengo configurada, CEST), ¿dónde más puedo mirar? Gracias (11.04)
<guampa> brb
<AlfredoUGARTE> que ubuntu usas guampa
<guampa> 10.10 64bit
<Nando> AlfredoUGARTE, el pana guampa tiene razon
<Nando> AlfredoUGARTE, yo no uso Ubuntu pero si hay una distro q no le falte un paquete en sus repo es Ubuntu
<AlfredoUGARTE> fdd> yo aun no uso unity, no quiero arriesgarme me tomo un monton de dias poner a mi gusto a 10.04
<fddgdfgfdg> AlfredoUGARTE: el tema es que en Gnome normal me pasa algo parecido con el Applet del reloj
<AlfredoUGARTE> Nando que usas tu?
<fddgdfgfdg> AlfredoUGARTE: en ese caso, me muestra bien mi hora, pero, si en el desplegable selecciono otra ubicación (por ejemplo, nueva york), en el applet me deberia aparecer la hora de nueva york, ¿verdad? Pues me sigue apareciendo l ahora CEST (la que tengo puesta)
<Nando> AlfredoUGARTE, Debian en mi lapto y 0 software no libre...en mi PC de escritorio que la comparto con mi hermana uso Canaima pero hay si instalado flash de adobe xq mi hermana lo unico que hace con la PC es jugar ludo en face ¬_¬
<AlfredoUGARTE> fdd, pueso esos significa que tu pc no quiere saber nada con NY
<fddgdfgfdg> AlfredoUGARTE: lol. Pasa lo mismo con Santiago de Chile o Hong Kong
<fddgdfgfdg> AlfredoUGARTE: es mi PC racista? :=)
<mimecar> fddgdfgfdg: ¿has puesto todas las actualizaciones?
<fddgdfgfdg> mimecar: sips
<AlfredoUGARTE> no, fdd, lo que tienes es una pc nacionalista
<fddgdfgfdg> mimecar: casi todos los dias actualizo el PC, y cuando detecté este fallo fue lo primero....
<mimecar> ¿has seleccionado el idioma de tu zona? la hora se ajusta sola
<mimecar> dependiendo del pais de origen
<fddgdfgfdg> (no soy novato en Linux, llevo 11 años con el, y con ubuntu desde karmic)
<mimecar> el detector de conocimientos del usuario está roto
<fddgdfgfdg> jaja
<mimecar> ¿con el live cd te pasaba lo mismo?
<fddgdfgfdg> mimecar: no lo he probado
<AlfredoUGARTE> bueno, bueno ha sido un gusto conocerlos a ver si vuelvo a acordarme como hice para entrar a este char
<AlfredoUGARTE> chat
<AlfredoUGARTE> gracias por su ayuda
<AlfredoUGARTE> y cuando pase a al proximo ubuntu lts prometo solo usar repositorios
<mimecar> AlfredoUGARTE: hasta el 12.04...
<mimecar> te queda casi un año
<Nando> AlfredoUGARTE, o/ hablamos
<AlfredoUGARTE> Eso, en mi laptop no pienso seguir experimentando
<AlfredoUGARTE> para eso esta la pc de escritorio
<AlfredoUGARTE> y su segundo disco duros, ahi puedo hacer cuanto safarrancho quiera
<AlfredoUGARTE> jajajaja
<AlfredoUGARTE> hasta luego
<antonio__> hola muy wenas
<antonio__> alguien sabe como se mira la targeta wifi de mi equipo?
<debsan> antonio__, lspci | grep Wireles
<antonio__> tengo problemas con mi wifi la tarjeta es Ralink corp. RT3090 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R PCIe
<antonio__> se me desconecta solo el wifi
<jc51> Buenas!
<emilia> buenas
<Nando> emilia, buenas
<emilia> a ver si con un poco de suerte alguien me puede ayudar
<emilia> mi hijo me acaba de instalar
<emilia> ubuntu 10.10
<emilia> y al abrir con el openoffice los pps
<emilia> no tienen audio
<emilia> los he escuchado desde windows y si tenian musica
<emilia> estoy leyendo q puede ser cosa del java
<emilia> alguien tiene idea¿?
<k-milogars> son los plugins
<k-milogars> en una consola escriba:
<k-milogars> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<k-milogars> emilia son los plugins
<emilia> estoy en ello
<emilia> me esta instalando
<emilia> a ver q tal
<k-milogars> ok
<emilia> debo reiniciar
<emilia> ¿?¿
<Nando> k-milogars, bueno seria bueno aclalarle que lo que esta instalando no es del todo libre
<k-milogars> aaaa si
<Nando> emilia, no debes reiniciar el sistema
<k-milogars> se me olvido Nando
<k-milogars> :)
<emilia> sigue sin audio
<Nando> emilia, reinicias la aplicacion ?
<emilia> t refieres al navegador¿
<Cuervo> Hola, buenas tardes
<Cuervo> tengo una duda con respecto al entorno KDE. ¿Alguien sabe como va el Kubuntu 11.04?
<jc51> Cuervo, en lo general me ha ido bien
<Nando> Cuervo, cual es la duda ? ¬_¬
<Cuervo> ¿Y que diferencia el KDE en Ubuntu con otras distros?
<jc51> No sé como ira en una maquina limitada, yo lo probe en 3 gb ram y core 2 qua
<Cuervo> ¿Existe diferencia en el empaquetamiento o solo son "Malas lenguas"?
<emilia> acabo de reiniciar
<emilia> y sigo sin audio
<jc51> Cuervo, Ni idea la verdad, pero de que va mejor en otras distros como OpenSUSE, CHAKRA, Fedora
<emilia> en los pps
<jc51> es cierto
<Cuervo> Los recursos, no te preocupes! Tengo suficiente maquina, solo tengo duda sobre su estabilidad
<Nando> Cuervo, un kde para correrla debes tener como dijo jc51 una buena maquina es muy jala recursos
<Nando> Cuervo, es estable...solo que no todas las aplicaciones son compatibles con este entorno
<jc51> Cuervo, si quieres un Buen KDE y si tienes los conocimientos
<jc51> Prueba Chakra, no tendras problemas por que es GTK free
<emilia> el openofice me abre los pss sin audio, alguien me puede ayudar¿
<jc51> tienes todo QT
<Cuervo> Ah, entiendo. Entones, ¿Puedo estar tranquilo en que un KDE, es como cualquier aplicacion como Gedit que se instala o no?
<jc51> Nando, Es muy facil adaptar GTK a qt
<jc51> para eso esta qtcurve u otras
<aguitel> jc51, chakra es live cd instalable?
<jc51> pero si hay algunas que de plano no andam, pero tenes alternativas en qt muy buenas
<jc51> aguitel, Claro!
<jc51> La usé mucho tiempo, fuí parte de su desarrollo un tiempk también
<jc51> pero me tuve que salir
<Cuervo> Por que muchos se quejan con eso de "La mejor integracion KDE". El estilo lo hago yo, solo me importa si eso es un mito sobre el "Empaquetamiento estricto", ya que openSUSE posee repositorios "No Oficiales" por la comunidad donde suben el ultimo KDE, como Kubuntu-ppa
<aguitel> jc51, te reconoce el hardware en general ?
<jc51> aguitel, Sí
<jc51> Desde el sonido hasta la placa de red e incluso la webcam
<aguitel> jc51, me pasas un link para probarlo ?
<jc51> Que nunca la pude hacer andar en Win.
<jc51> aguitel, http://chakra-project.org/
<jc51> aguitel, espera dejame mandarte el link a descarga
<jc51> con la mejor opción
<aguitel> jc51, ok
<Cuervo> Pero ¿Me recomiendan KDE en Ubuntu entonces?
<jc51> aguitel, hay 2 versiones, stable snapshot y la daily
<emilia> please, necesito ayuda, no tengo audio con el openofice al abrir los pps
<jc51> Cuervo, Sí
<jc51> aguitel, si sos muy kamikaze y te gusta lo ultimo con la daily no tendras problemas
<jc51> es muy estable aunque su nombre no lo diga
<jc51> aparte trae la ultima versíon de KDE
<Cuervo> ¿Estable?
<aguitel> jc51, y el link de la daily?
<Cuervo> KDE en chakra estable? ¿No es lo mismo probar KDE en Kubuntu? Es como instalar una aplicacion cualquiera
<jc51> KDE 4.7 Beta 1
<Cuervo> Es como decir que Rekonq es mas estable en una distro que otra =S
<jc51> Cuervo, lo que tiene Chakra es un KDE totalmente KDE osea solo QT, las apps GTK son llamadas bundles
<jc51> aplicaciones click n' run
<jc51> Cuervo, No
<jc51> la cosa es la integración de las aplicaciones
<Cuervo> Pero ¿Firefox sin dependencias GTK?
<Cuervo> Igual, hace falta esas dependencias en Chakra
<jc51> Cuervo, Firefox se puede conseguir facilmente como un bundle sin problemas
<emilia> tengo instalado ubuntu 10.10 64 y al abrir el openofice los pss, no tienen sonido, alguien me puede ayudar, xfabor
<Cuervo> bundle?
<jc51> aparte con QTCURVE la integracion de GTK en KDE no es más problema
<Cuervo> Eso lo tiene cualquier distro que se instale KDE?
<Cuervo> ¿O solo está en Chakra?
<jc51> Cuervo, http://chakra-project.org/bundles.html
<jc51> Cuervo, QTCURVE? cualquiera!
<jc51> emilia, pulseaudio o alsa?
<Cuervo> Qt-Curve ¿No era mejor Oxygen-GTK?
<emilia> jc51,  que¿
<jc51> Cuervo, Hoy en día QTCurve es muy bueno
<jc51> emilia, que versíon de ubuntu es?
<emilia> 10.10 64
<jc51> para saber si usa alsa o pulseaudio
<Cuervo> Ah ok. Está bien, y con respecto a la temperatura, hermano
<Cuervo> ¿KDE consume mucho mas que Gnome? Es un factor muy importante
<emilia> jc51, si tengo audio, ya q todo lo demas me funciona bien
<Cuervo> Ya que vi que el openSUSE me consume 57 con widgets y Kwin, y el Windows 7 estaba en 47
<jc51> Gnome 2 o 3?
<emilia> jc51,  no lo se
<Cuervo> Gnome 2
<jc51> 10.10 usa pulseaudio creo
<jc51> Si usara alsa podria ayudarte no me gusta pulseaudio por eso
<jc51> No podriía ayudarte :(
<jc51> Cuervo, en Ubuntu sí
<jc51> Kde consume más que gnome2
<jc51> Pero en Archlinux es lo mismo
<Cuervo> Pero ¿Temperatura tambien?
<aguitel> jc51, chakra es rolling release como arch ?
<jc51> aguitel, sí
<aguitel> jc51, y el link ?
<jc51> se basa en los principios de esta, antes era una derivada de arch, pero se separo
<jc51> aguitel, depende si buscas estabilidad
<jc51> y para ir probando
<aguitel> ok
<Cuervo> Me refiero a la temperatura del procesador
<Nando> jc51, una vez quice instalar arch y mori en el intento jajaja
<Cuervo> Si KDE consume mas ram o Temperatura
<jc51> http://chakra-project.org/get/index.php
<Nando> Cuervo, las dos cosas y bateria tambien
<jc51> Cuervo, KDE es más exigente con respecto a procesador y al calor de este
<jc51> junto con bateria y placa de video
<Cuervo> =O Dios.... Pero si Windows 7 consume mucha ram, pero temperatura va relativamente bien
<Cuervo> entonces ¿Me recomendarian Gnome? KDE no debe consumir temperatura
<Nando> Cuervo, kde sin dunda es un jala recursos
<Cuervo> =S Y yo que lo quería disfrutar
<Cuervo> Y más, con el Kernel 2.6.38
<jc51> Nando, espera, recuerda que todo depende donde la uses
<Nando> Cuervo, vale pero dijiste que tenes una buena pc cual es el problema
<Cuervo> Procesador me preocupa, ya que lo probé en openSUSE y me consumia 57 grados
<Cuervo> El problema no es el consumo de recursos
<aguitel> jc51, la imagen iso de chakra como se graba a un pendrive ?
<Cuervo> Sino, la temperatura
<jc51> en Archlinux que es el que uso aparte de ubuntu me consumia 150 mb al arranque pelado
<Cuervo> Windows 7 ahora mismo me consume 1200mb de RAM
<Cuervo> Pero, temperatura va bien, 46 grados
<Cuervo> No por tener Aero cargado, me carga la GPU y CPU
<jc51> aguitel, Dejam de mando el link de la wiki
<jc51> aguitel, http://www.chakra-project.org/wiki/index.php/Bootable_USB_Flash_Drive_Creation
<jc51> ahi por pendrive. aunque te recomiendo el cd
<jc51> para chakra es mejor usar un c do DVD
<aguitel> jc51, ya lo leo
<Cuervo> Entonces, me voy por Ubuntu 10.04, 10.10 u 11.04? Sin UNity
<Cuervo> Para tener gnome entonces, ya que si kde de por si calienta al procesador
<jc51> Cuervo, En lo personal no me gusto ubuntu 11.04
<Cuervo> Pero con Gnome 2.32.1 sin Unity
<jc51> Yo me quedaria con el 10.10 y usa los kubuntu-backports
<jc51> para tener las ultimas versiones
<Cuervo> ¿Kubuntu Backports, van bien? Es decir, paquetes estables?
<Nando> Cuervo, ¬_¬
<Cuervo> =S Disculpen las tantas preguntas jeje! Pero es que vengo de Debian, openSUSE, Mandriva
<Cuervo> 3 meses y aun queria probar KDE y Gnome
<Cuervo> Pero no me decido, pero me preocupa mi procesador y mi GPU, ya que vivo en una zona tropical
<erAbuelo> de debian pasas a ubuntu ?
<jc51> Cuervo, sí esta bien
<jc51> Cuervo, No hay problema para es es el irc
<Nando> Cuervo, yo tambien en Venezuela Barcelona y hace 38° diarios y naaa dale tranquilo si se te daña compras otra -.-
<jc51> Cuervo, Si tienes un buen ventilador no pasa nada
<Cuervo> Si, ya que en Debian dure 2 meses, pero todo era una configuracion manual, se me cargo 2 veces y el Debian testing me dio varios errores
<Cuervo> Estabien jc51, gracias por tu paciencia en responder
<jc51> Yo uso 4 distros así que alguna duda no duden en preguntar, uso Arch, Ubuntu, Debian sid y gentoo
<jc51> Cuervo, de nada :)
<erAbuelo> por alguna razon en especial ?
<jc51> erAbuelo, Debe ser comodidad me imagino
<Nando> erAbuelo, señor abuelo antepon el nick a ver  a quien te dirijes ¬_¬
<Cuervo> Está bien jc51, y usas KDE 4.6. en Debian SID? Y erAbuelo, problemas con la hora entre Debian y el Bios. Error con el fsck, y asi como tenia que configurar todo el sudo
<erAbuelo> comodidad utilizar 4 distros ?
<jc51> erAbuelo, yo crei que te referias a el cambio ubuntu-debian
<jc51> Pues si me es comodo
<jc51> me gusta experimentar con las 4
<Nando> erAbuelo, comodidas usar Arch y Gentoo jajajajaja eso es como tener un trabajo de 14 horas diarias
<Cuervo> Se referia al cambio debian a ubuntu
<erAbuelo> da igual
<jc51> Nando, más gentoo emerge a veces se porta rebelde
<jc51> Cuervo, usé KDE ena rch
<jc51> Arch*
<Cuervo> Al menos, se notaba más lógica. IGualmente, gracias jc51 por tus aclaraciones. Ahora mismo me busco el Ubuntu 10.10 entonces.
<jc51> Lo deje por un fresh install ahora uso Awesome
<Nando> jc51, yo quice usar Arch hace poco pero tuve un problema en la instalacion
<Cuervo> jejeje!
<jc51> Pero en Arch pelado limpio el procesador andaba como nada
<Nando> jc51, tonce me meti en el canal a preguntar hay y el operador se puso hablar paja de Canaima y naa terminamos peliando pero como el tenia OP abuso de su poder y me banneo
<Cuervo> Si, por que como un entorno grafico que consuma 400mb por defecto (KDE) consuma más procesador que Windows 7 que consumo 800mb por defecto de RAM con Aero
<Nando> erAbuelo, no se si te acuerdas de eso ? creo q estabas presente en el canal esa vez
<emilia> comienzo a estar desesperada, alguien me puede ayudar porfabor
<jc51> Cuervo, te gustaria ver algo liviano? te gusta lo liviano?
<erAbuelo> si estaba
<jc51> Cuervo, --> check this  http://i.imgur.com/euXqC.png
<Cuervo> Me gustaria probar algo que sea agradable, que consuma memoria, pero que no exagere en chupar recursos =S
<jc51> emilia y si intentas usando alsa como gestor de sonido?
<jc51> Cuervo, 268 mb de consumo, con firefox y 14 pestañas creo
<Cuervo> =O
<Cuervo> Livianisimooo!
<guampa> muevan por favor la charla que no sea estrictamente de soporte a #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<jc51> Me alejé un poco de los escritorios, ubuntu-Pekwm, archlinux-awesome o subtle, gentoo-dwm y debian awesome y sawfish
<guampa> jc51
<jc51> guampa, esta conversación es considerada off topic?
<Nando> jc51, awesone es demasiado simple
<mimecar> jc51: si
<guampa> si, no es de soporte
<guampa> este canal es de soporte unicamente
<jc51> Oh, bien lo siento no lo sabia como soy nuevo por acá
<Nando> jc51, yo tengo instalado GNOME, KDE, LXDE y Awesome
<Nando> guampa, aja
<guampa> hay un canal destinado especialmente para charla general al que estan invitados, #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<aguitel> jc51, se puede instalar gnome ?
<jc51> aguitel, No
<jc51> Chakra es 100% KDE
<jc51> guampa, que se considera offtopic acá?
<mimecar> cualquier cosa que no sea soporte de ubuntu
<guampa> lo que acaba de decir mimecar
<jc51> Oh, bien, muchas gracias ya estoy allá
<aguitel> jc51, estas imagenes son live cd ? :http://sourceforge.net/projects/chakra/files/current-release/images/
<guampa> !ot aguitel
<kubot> aguitel: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<jc51> aguitel, hablemos eso en ubuntu-es-offtipic aguitel
<guampa> emilia, que clase de archivos no podes ver correctamente?
<emilia> guampa, los pps los abre el openofice pero no tienen audio
<guampa> con varios archivos paso lo mismo?
<emilia> guampa,  si
<guampa> estoy buscando (y encontrando) foros con gente con ese problema, voy a leer a ver si encontramos una solucion
<emilia> yo he hecho lo mismo,he entrado en herramientas y opciones
<emilia> he activado todos los plug-in
<guampa> parece de hecho haber un problema en 10.10 especificamente con eso
<emilia> tb he instalado los paquetes de sunjava
<guampa> yo tengo la misma version voy a ver si encuentro un pps para probar
<guampa> ok
<emilia> gracias guampa
<emilia> dicen q instalando libreofice
<emilia> se deberia solucionar, pero no se instalarlo
<emilia> no lo encuentro en synaptic ni el archibo .deb
<jc51> Creo que libreoffice tiene ppa emilia
<jc51> quieres instalarlo?
<jc51> te puedo ayudar con eso
<mimecar> emilia: libreoffice solo esta en la 11.04
<jc51> mimecar, enserio?
<mimecar> cuidado al usar repositorios de ppa
<mimecar> jc51: en repositorios oficiales si
<emilia> seria mejor q instalara el 11.04¿
<emilia> tambien tengo la 9.04
<jc51> emilia, si estas agusto con 10.10 no hay por que
<mimecar> emilia: la 9.04 no tiene soporte
<jc51> igual también es una opción
<emilia> la 11.04 es estable y no tiene este problema¿
<mimecar> prueba el live cd
<jc51> emilia, de acuerdo con mimecar de ahí vos decidiras si te gusta
<jc51> es la ventaja de los live
<emilia> guampa,  has podido escuchar algun pps¿
<emilia> todos teneis versiones distintas
<emilia> nadie tiene el 10.10 con el mismo problema
<emilia> ¿?¿
<guampa> estoy bajando uno del mismo thread donde reportan el error, pero mi conexion es medio lenta
<guampa> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/680560
<jc51> emilia, yo tengo la versión 10.10 y no me ha dado problema
<jc51> aparte lo necesito suite ofimatica
<jc51> no podria decirte
<emilia> guampa,  pero t permite oir los pps¿
<guampa> ahi termino de bajar, probando
<guampa> no, aparentemente no
<guampa> nunca me percate porque no veo casi nunca esos archivos
<guampa> no me funciona el sonido tampoco
<guampa> jc51: vos usas libreoffice u openoffice?
<jc51> guampa, no uso suite ofimatica
<jc51> y si necesito algo así uso openoffice
<guampa> emilia: vos usas libreoffice u openoffice?
<jc51> pero nunca abro esos archivos
<emilia> openoffice
<guampa> bueno, en el reporte de bug la solucion para la mayoria fue pasarse a libreoffice
<emilia> pero me han dicho
<israel> emilia: de que estan hablando?
<saul_> hola a todos
<emilia> guampa pero comentan q no esta el libreofice
<emilia> para la 10.10
<mimecar> emilia: en los repositorios oficiales está a partir de la 11.04
<emilia> tengo descargado el archibo
<emilia> del libreoffice
<emilia> es un tar creo
<emilia> pero no se instalarlo
<guampa> no uses ese archivo
<saul_> alguien ha usado clonezilla ???
<mimecar> yo saul_
<guampa> dame un minuto emilia
<saul_> mimecar: hola, con clonezilla has podido clonar arreglos raid ?
<erAbuelo> ciao
<mimecar> solo he trabajado con discos normales
<saul_> mimecar: yo también pero tengo que clonar una imagen y meterla a un arreglo raid
<saul_> mimecar: es de un server hp con controladora raid
<emilia> gracias a todos
<emilia> tengo q irme
<emilia> un saludo
<saul_> hola hola
<cruz> hola a todos
<cruz> Tengo un mega problemon :(
<cruz> Alguien me podría hechar la mano?
<m4v> !alguin
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'alguin'.
<m4v> !alguien
<kubot> La mayoría de las preguntas que se hacen en #Ubuntu-es comienzan con "Alguien usa/hace...". ¿Porqué no hacer la próxima pregunta (la real) y descubrirlo? Mira también !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<cruz> hola
<cruz> perdon
<cruz> ahy alguien?
<cruz> ????
<guampa> !hola cruz
<kubot> cruz: ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<cruz> He montado una unidad de red y no puedo ejecutar una aplicacion msdos :(
<cruz> tengo un server de winserver 2003 y he mapeado una unidad a mi ubuntu
<m4v> que tiene que ver Ubuntu con eso?
<guampa> las aplicaciones msdos corren en msdos, no en ubuntu
<cruz> he tratado de ejecutar el programita msdos y no jala
<cruz> con wine
<cruz> dosbox
<guampa> tampoco
<cruz> dosemu
<cruz> halguna ves me ha funcionado
<cruz> ahora ya no funciona :(
<guampa> eso puede ser, pero me temo que no los conozco
<m4v> con dosbox podrías ver, pero igual no es relevante a Ubuntu
<cruz> no es relevante a ubuntu o a ti
<cruz> ?
<m4v> no soportamos programas de msdos, este canal es para preguntas sobre Ubuntu
<cruz> ok m4v
<cruz> te vallas a morir por ayudarme amigo
<cruz> saludos
<jc51> Vaya eso se le llama pedir limosa con pistola
<jc51> limosna*
<userlock> Vallamos a pedir servicio tecnico sobre ubuntu a windows xDD
<Xago_> amigos, quien sabe donde consigo un buen sistema de control de tickets para procesos, tareas, proyectos, etc
<chinchurria> Chaos
<dannyLopez> buenas
<cneo> Xago_ qué tal Trac? es el que más he visto y creo que es oss
<dannyLopez> donde google chrome guarda las palabras que uno le dice "guardar en el diccionario"?
<CloudStrife> en el diccionario ... claro está :|
<Xago_> pero aparentemente TRAC es para desarrollo de software y no para procesos operativos varios
<dannyLopez> pero donde se guarda el diccionario
<Xago_> cneo, pero aparentemente TRAC es para desarrollo de software y no para procesos operativos varios
<cousteau> Xago_, pero se podría usar, no?
<Xago_> cousteau, no lo sé...quizás debería probarlo
<dannyLopez> donde guarda las palabras que uno le dice "guardar en el diccionario" el pidgin?
<Arlette> dannyLopez: En la base de datos de pidgin
<dannyLopez> Arlette: y hay alguna forma de eliminar una palabra que por error le di agregar?
<Arlette> dannyLopez: Lo más seguro nene, busca diccionario o algo así.
<dannyLopez> pero dentro de .purple solo hay esyo accels  accounts.xml  blist.xmlcertificates  .directory  icons  logs  prefs.xml  smileys  status.xml  xmpp-caps.xml
<Arlette> dannyLopez: El programa como tal debe traer en las opciones una forma de editar las palabras agregadas
#ubuntu-es 2011-06-18
<Pechi> hola
<brayan> hola nesecito saber como ago una carpeta compartida con una pc virtual box
<brayan> ayuda como comparto alchivo
<brayan> con una unidad victual con windows Xp
<brayan> algien puede decirme como puedo ase una conection de red o una carpeta compratida con una unidad victual
<miniminiyo> creo que ay bastantes guias en google men
<miniminiyo> deberias priemro mirar por googble y luego sino te fuunca preguntar por aca
<brayan> nop funka
<brayan> la guia
<miniminiyo> pues yo cunado lo ice me iva eprfecto
<miniminiyo> bsuca ams q abra 100 mil guias
<miniminiyo> y cnormalemten con probar cno 5 o 6 te va dpm
<marioalter> hola,alguien me puede ayudar que significa executable bin
<Crashbit> marioalter: un ejecutable en linux, es un fichero con el flag +x y que está compilado para ejecutarse
<Crashbit> marioalter: serían los ".com .exe" de windows
<Crashbit> marioalter: lo de bin, se puede referir a varias cosas
<Crashbit> marioalter: un binario es un fichero compilado, o /bin, es un directorio donde se instalan los ficheros binarios
<marioalter> gracias,quiero correr un programita  en wine y me sale ese error
<Crashbit> marioalter: pues debes añadir el flag de ejecutable al fichero
<Crashbit> marioalter: lee sobre permisos de ficheros en linux y especialmente el "man chmod"
<marioalter> gracias crashbit voy a probar tus opciones
<marioalter> como se puede añadir el flag
<ing-angelvsegovi> hola amigos como estan?
<guampa> !hola
<kubot> ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<ing-angelvsegovi> necesito ayuda, tengo las fuentes de gnome-chemistry y no las puedo instalas, tengo un archivo llamado install-sh y el configure lo lanzo con el ./configure y me dice que tengo que actualizar el intltools y la verdad ya me desespere si alguien me ayudara a solucionar esto gracias
<guampa> ing-angelvsegovi: no te recomiendo, aun menos si no tenes una solida experiencia en linux, instalar ningun software que no este disponible en el centro de software de ubuntu
<guampa> te vas a ahorrar muchos dolores de cabeza
<ing-angelvsegovi> ok muchas gracias
<guampa> ese paquete esta en los repositorios de ubuntu
<guampa> por nada ing-angelvsegovi
<ing-angelvsegovi> entonces las fuente se pueden quedar para yo modificar y hacer mi propio programa a mi medida verdad?
<juanantonio> Buenas, tengo un pequeño problema con Adobe Flash plugin. En Chromium no me sale y en Firefox a veces no me salen algunas cosas
<juanantonio> esto pasa en 11.04 64 bits
<guampa> seguro ing-angelvsegovi, la gran mayoria de los programas en estos SO tienen el fuente disponible para hacer lo que uno quiera, ante cualquier duda consulta los terminos de la licencia
<ing-angelvsegovi> ok gracias
<juanantonio> ¿Nadie sabe nada sobre mi duda?
<jc51> juanantonio, cual es?
<juanantonio> No me funciona bien Adobe Flash Player en 11.04 64 bits
<juanantonio> Bueno, yo creo que no lo tengo instalado de hecho y uso Shockwave o algo así, ¿cómo se puede comprobar eso?
<dabor> juanantonio: no hay shockwave para linux
<dabor> juanantonio: ejecuta about:plugins en firefox
<juanantonio> Mmm, pues entonces espera, porque algunas páginas no me las muestra bien
<juanantonio> ok
<juanantonio> Ya
<marioalter> hola guampa
<juanantonio> Me sale "Shockwave flash 10.1 r999, GNU SWF Player
<cousteau> juanantonio, se llama "shockwave flash", pero se le conoce como flash a secas
<cousteau> (no hay que confundirlo con "shockwave" a secas, que es otro)
<juanantonio> Ajá. Pero no me funciona bien
<guampa> o/
<guampa> como va marioalter
<marioalter> bien gracias guampa
<marioalter> estoy trabajando en una terminal usando ls -l
<marioalter> aparecen resalatados en rojo,blanco y azul
<guampa> bien :)
<marioalter> como entro a los archivos resaltados de azul
<jc51> marioalter, también esta ls++
<jc51> pero no si te sirva para lo que busques
<guampa> !terminal marioalter
<kubot> marioalter: La terminal de Linux ( o interfaz de comandos) es muy capaz. Abre un terminal en Aplicaciones->Accesorios->Terminal (Gnome) o K-menu->Sistema->Konsole (KDE). Guia en https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<guampa> el comando para acceder a los directorios es "cd"
<Souchiro> hasta mañana :D
<juanantonio> Ya lo arreglé, soy un hacha
<juanantonio> Tengo otra duda
<juanantonio> El tema es que desde hace un par de días, el sistema me dice que no puedo usar el cubo de KWin, pero sí tengo un salvapantallas en OpenGL, ¿por dónde puedo empezar a buscar?
<chiru_> Hola, alguien sera que me pueda ayudar con un error al iniciar Ubuntu 11.04?
<chiru_> "conflicting fb hw usage radeondrmfb vs VESA VGA"
<lobo_negro_desie> chiru_ pero que quisistes hacer?
<chiru_> recien instale el SO
<lobo_negro_desie> si es al comenzar tu ubuntu probablemente sea la configuracion de la pantalla
<lobo_negro_desie> no la establecio correctamente
<chiru_> con ubuntu 10.04, no recuero haber tenido problemas...
<chiru_> estube buscando algo de info, lo dan a conocer como un BUG
<lobo_negro_desie> pero tu pantalla y todo esta jalando correctamente...
<chiru_> si ps, todo bien
<lobo_negro_desie> pues no tienes porque preocuparte.. jaja
<chiru_> de echo ahora estoy en Windows 7 normal...
<chiru_> jkakjakj
<chiru_> entiendo
<chiru_> alguna sugerencia de como poder solucionar el tema?
<lobo_negro_desie> que no te gusto el ubuntu 11.04
<lobo_negro_desie> ?
<chiru_> es primera vez que instalo 11.04
<chiru_> y paff, error de una
<lobo_negro_desie> porque a mi de principio no me gusto el tema
<lobo_negro_desie> pero ya despues te acostumbra y no esta mal
<chiru_> creo que ahora en 11.04 ya no utiliza Gnome?
<lobo_negro_desie> si es gnome pero cambiaron el diseño agregaron una barra lateral que es ligeramente no es pesada...
<lobo_negro_desie> y de ahi solo puedes seleccionar las aplicaciones
<lobo_negro_desie> cuando tu pones el mouse a tu lado izquierdo aparecera esa barra
<chiru_chiru> lobo_negro_desie, que me sugieres para poder repara ese error que me aparece?
<lobo_negro_desie> pues es que asi como aparece es configuracion del monitor los pixeles o algo por el estilo pero pues dices que no ves fallas ....
<chiru_chiru> claro...
<chiru_> que mas podra ser, busco info y nada, solo se refieren a otras distribuciones...
<mrfox> hola  necesito descomprimir 7z  no me acuerdo  como   ke instalo??
<mrfox> ???   como descomprimo 7z
<fzeta> saludos habitantes de la Red...................................................echo[ok]
<fzeta> hombre uBOTu-fr !! tranquilo bili, no te me pongas nervioso
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
<WillNux> ayuda... algun farandulero que me convensa... para migrar a linux
<erAbuelo> sigue en windows
<WillNux> les soy sincero no me gusta linux pero tampoco le quiero dar de comer a microsoft xq no se lo merece
<erAbuelo> te gusta windows ?
<WillNux> solo por los juegos
<erAbuelo> pues entonces usalo
<WillNux> por eso lo uso pero no estoy de acuerdo con los crack
<WillNux> ni con los serial
<erAbuelo> pues entonces compra el software que uses, o usa freeware
<WillNux> ya los he usado pero no me llena las especativas a veces me toca trabajar bajo linux pero me decepciona al momento de soporte
<WillNux> lo entiendo porque es softwre libre
<WillNux> no puedo pedir mas pero alguno hemos perdid trabajo por ellos
<WillNux> preferiria pagar por un software libre que por un  privativo pewro lastimosamente conanical pide mas qiue un privativo
<WillNux> erAbuelo: que paso?
<erAbuelo> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<erAbuelo> aqui van a empezar a quejarse, pasa al otro canal
<WillNux> oooh temas no relacoionados... lastimosamente te toástes con un linuxeros
<WillNux> que piensas de gnome 3 erAbuelo
<JorgeM> Hola.
<krathox> hay alguien por alli, esotu usando el ubuntu 11.04 como pendriver pero no se como hacer para activarle o instalarle como parte del pendriver los codecs de audio/video, me podrian ayudar, por favor
<mimecar> instala el repositorio de medubuntu y tendrás los codecs
<mimecar> ten en cuenta que al tener ubuntu en una memoria usb se descastará más rápido
<krathox> (05:32:00) mimecar: ten en cuenta que al tener ubuntu en una memoria usb se descastará más rápido??????????
<krathox> no entiendo
<mimecar> una memoria usb tiene un tiempo de vida
<krathox> :-(
<mimecar> si instalas un sistema operativo y lo usas mucho el tiempo de vida se reduce
<krathox> si
<mimecar> mientras hagas un backup de los datos de vez en cuando no te tienes que preocupar
<krathox> me podrias dar el url de los repos porfa
<krathox> vere como hago backups, eso me supera en realidad
<mimecar> !medubuntu
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'medubuntu'.
<mimecar> !mediubuntu
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'mediubuntu'.
<krathox> el problema como sospecharas, es qeu no tengo maquina propia
<mimecar1> siempre tienes que tener una copia como mínimo
<mimecar1> !medibuntu
<kubot> medibuntu es un repositorio que no puede incluirse con Ubuntu por razones legales | Sitio: http://www.medibuntu.org | Para agregar el repositorio ver en https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<krathox> voy a ver
<krathox> muchas gracias, vere que puedo hacer, espero no incomodar si regreso con mas preguntas que soluciones:-D
<Pechi> hola
<mimecar> hola Pechi
<Pechi> hola mimecar
<Pechi> usas xchat?
<mimecar> no, pidgin
<Pechi> mejor que xchat?
<mimecar> xchat solo permite un protocolo, pidgin varios
<Pechi> a bueno vale, quieres simplificar todo en 1
<mimecar> no veo práctico tener varios programas para usar cada protocolo
<Pechi> para el resto uso empathy
<mimecar> empathy no es multiplatafortma
<mimecar> multiplataforma
<Pechi> entonces no sé a que te quieres referir
<mimecar> pidgin está en linux y windows, empathy solo en linux
<Pechi> aaah vale, esque se me olvidaba que existia eso llamado "windows" jejejeje
<mimecar> simpre vas a usar al final windows
<Pechi> en mi ordenador por lo menos no...
<mimecar> pero en tu trabajo si
<Pechi> tampoco jejeje
<Pechi> curro en casa
<mimecar> llegara un momento que lo usarás
<Pechi> si uso aplicaciones de windows, pero bajo wine
<esmirlin> está de más que pida soporte de kubuntu en este canal¿?
<dabor> esmirlin: depende, tienen muchas cosas en comun
<esmirlin> por eso
<esmirlin> pero vamos el fallo que tengo lo he tenido en ubuntu e17, openbox, lubuntu...
<esmirlin> a ver en teoría con los efectos activados lel panel de kubuntu se ve transparente y muy chulo y tal
<esmirlin> ahora bien
<esmirlin> utilizo un portatil al que se le rompió la pantalla como uno de escritorio
<esmirlin> con una pantalla mga enchufada...
<esmirlin> *vga
<esmirlin> el caso es que cuando cambio a la pantalla vga, el efecto del panel desaparece totalmente, y no entiendo por qué :S
<esmirlin> dabor: qué te parece¿?
<dabor> esmirlin: verificaste que no sean los drivers de video?
<esmirlin> cómo puedo verificarlo¿? es que soy demasiado patoso :S
<esmirlin> es un acer travelmate 5520G
<esmirlin> creo que es un amd 64, pero como no estoy seguro, siempre instalo la de 32
<esmirlin> dabor:
<dabor> esmirlin: los efectos son de kwin o instalaste compiz?
<esmirlin> kwin
<esmirlin> crees que debería instalar compiz¿?
<mimecar> si usas kde no
<esmirlin> entonces es que no sé qué hacer, normalmente cuando instalo en este ordenador ubuntu (gnome) me pide instalar drivers extra (ati y broadcom 4311)
<dabor> esmirlin: no es necesario instalar compiz
<esmirlin> pero en kubuntu, he tenido que arreglar una cosilla de broadcom, pero del ATI no me ha pedido nada, debería ejecutar el reconocedor de hardware e instalarlo¿?
<esmirlin> hola¿?
<mimecar> esmirlin: ¿no te sirve el driver libre?
<esmirlin> en teoría, si al conectar una pantalla vga pierde algunos efectos... se supone que sirve el driver libre¿? es que no tengo ni idea de cuestiones de gráficos en ordenadores :S
<mimecar> ¿seguro que están activados los efectos?
<mimecar> si no tuvieras aceleración no tendrías ningún efecto
<esmirlin> cuando lo veo en la pantalla del portatil se ven perfectamente, ya te digo, el efecto chulo de los  menús como el calendario y todas las transparencias esas desaparecen, pero el resto de efectos (todos excepto el del panel) funcionan
<mimecar> no tiene sentido
<mimecar> parece algo de la configuración de los efectos
<Arlette> Hasta luego :D
<Pechi> copia y pega el xconf, estará como predefinido la pantalla del portatil y no la auxiliar
<Pechi> cambialo
<linuxero> hola a todos alguien sabe por que jdownloader cuando le doy descargar normalmente ya no me descarga los archivos
<mimecar> inicias la descarga?
<simbioz> hola
<simbioz> tengo ubuntu natty y recién se reinició inesperadamente. ¿Cómo puedo averiguar qué ocurrió?
<simbioz> Estaba en la sesión de gnome clásico, tenía abierto el chrome con 30 pestañas y un pdf de 300 megas, en htop sin embargo anoche me marcaba un uso de 1000/1500 MB de ram, por si es de alguna utilidad
<simbioz> estuvo el pc toda la noche prendido sin problemas
<simbioz> después de reiniciarse se quedó pegado en el fondo de pantalla de gnome
<simbioz> y tuve que reiniciarlo nuevamente
<luckatoni> guampa, ya me funciona lo del radiotray, solucion? ni idea, solo hice lo mismo unas cuantas veces,xd
<guampa> sabes cuantas veces habre zafado asi yo tambien jajaja
<guampa> de cabeza dura nomas
<nekroidea> buenas...
<nekroidea> alguien me puede ayudar con la instalacion de chrome en ubuntu
<m4v> "sudo apt-get install chromium-browser"
<nekroidea> pero no quiero el chromium
<nekroidea> quiero el chrome
<nekroidea> y al bajarlo desde la pagina,,, me dice el centro de softeare
<mimecar> nekroidea: chrome es la versión propietaria de chromium
<m4v> nekroidea: cual es el error entonces?
<nekroidea> la dependencia no se puede satisfacer libnspr4-0d
<AzoteLogiko> buenas
<nekroidea> (>=4.7.1)
<nekroidea> algo que nunca me pasaba...
<mimecar> si usas programas externos de los repositorios te puede pasar eso
<mimecar> necesitas una librerías más reciente que la que tiene ubuntu
<mimecar> nekroidea: ¿para que versión de ubuntu lo estas descargando?
<nekroidea> 11.04
<nekroidea> recien instalada...
<nekroidea> con las actualizaciones descargadas....
<mimecar> ese chrome es para ubuntu 11.04?
<nekroidea> es el que me dio la pagina de google
<nekroidea> voy a probar con el que tengo en la otra pc que andubo perfecto
<nekroidea> a ver si aun esta por ahi el instalador
<nekroidea> pfffff
<nekroidea> lo mismo con el deb que logre instalar sin porblemas en mi pc...
<m4v> nekroidea: bueno, seguramente no armaron el paquete bien parar ubuntu 11.04
<nekroidea> ja
<nekroidea> pero si te estoy diciendo que desde la maquina que estoy escribiendo tengo instalado el chrome en ubuntu 11.04
<nekroidea> el cual lo instale con ese mismo paquete que intento poner en la otra pc...
<nekroidea> es medio raro..
<nekroidea> y no creo que sea problema del paquete...
<mimecar> nekroidea: por alguna razón no cumples las dependencias
<wctype_t> nekroidea: bajate webkit y java
<mimecar> wctype_t: eso no instalará la dependencia que no cumple
<nekroidea> como webkit no aparece nada...
<nekroidea> solo el reqonk
<wctype_t> no pero si va a correr un configuration scripts que haga reactualizar las dependencias.
<nekroidea> a ver...
<nekroidea> probemos...
<nekroidea> total...
<nekroidea> que es exactamente lo que tengo que instalar?
<guampa> nekroidea, porque no usas el repo de google para instalarlo en vez de el deb?
<guampa> asi te beneficias de que el manager de paquetes trabaje por vos ;)
<nekroidea> voy a probar instalar primero los extras restringidos...
<nekroidea> luego vere que pasa...
<wctype_t> nekroidea: pone en terminal $ software-center    tienes x86 o x64 ?
<nekroidea> 64
<wctype_t> le haces un upgrade a xulrunner.
<Yoques> Holas
<Yoques> loco me estoy volviendo tratando de encontrar los videos flash
<Yoques> en firefox: segun era antes: ~/.mozilla/firefox/XXXXX.default/cache/
<Yoques> pero ahora no doy con ellos y me salen millones de carpetas
<Yoques> menudo rollo... como se supone que puedo encontrarlos?
<Yoques> los archivos temporales no los tengo en /tmp ni nada así, y me vuelvo loco buscando. Alguna idea?
<nekroidea> quedo alguien por aca
<boiled> hola, alguien podria decirme por que en ubuntu es tan complicado instalar un cliente VPN mientras que con windows con un clip se instalan y si conocen algun cliente VPN de windows que corra con wine en ubuntu?, gracias
<jeggz> hola
<boiled> hola tienes respuesta?
<jeggz> alguien puede ayudarme con una web cam
<jeggz> respuesta?
<jeggz> sobre que asunto?
<boiled> yo solo se que no se nada esto me desborda
<boiled> sobre el que aparece mas arriba ya fijado
<Yukiteru> hola a todos!!
<jeggz> el panel
<mimecar> boiled: ubuntu ya tiene un cliente vpn
<AzoteLogiko> boiled , puedes utilizar el "Escritorio remoto" de ubuntu
<mimecar> !ask jeggz
<kubot> jeggz: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<boiled> si lon instale de los repositorios pero me pide los certificados y yo soy muy lego y torpe en esto
<AzoteLogiko> Aplicaciones > Internet > Visor de escritorios remotos
<boiled> si lo instale
<mimecar> boiled: está instalado de serie
<AzoteLogiko> aha
<mimecar> en la web del servidor de la vpn te dirá como se importan los certificados
<jeggz> bien, la pregunta es como le hago, porque desde hace tiempo quiero usar una web cam que ya es algo viejita, para usarla por mensajeria instantanea, pero me marca error, como si la camara no fuera compatible o algo asi, pero es una logitech
<AzoteLogiko> Sistema > Preferencias > Escritorio remoto  . ahi tienes el cliente
<mimecar> jeggz: has buscado tu modelo de webcam + ubuntu ?
<AzoteLogiko> y en Aplicaciones > internet tienes el otro complemento
<mimecar> AzoteLogiko: un cliente remoto no es una conexión vpn
<AzoteLogiko> amm vaya
<jeggz> el modelo de la camara no se exactamente como encontrarlo, ya que no tengo la caja, pero buscando en internet encontre un modelo parecido, pero creo que solo existe controlador para windows
<boiled> mimecar que vpn se incluye de serie en ubuntu es el de openpvn entre otros cisco etc para kde? es ese?
<guampa> jeggz: la camara es usb?
<guampa> boiled: que clase de vpn corre el servidor vpn?
<jeggz> asi es, pero lo extraño de que en los programas para grabar video desde web cam como el cheese si la detecta o si envia la imagen
<mimecar> openvpn
<jeggz> pero para mensajeria instantanea no la reconoce
<boiled> mimecar ppp es  ese?
<mimecar> jeggz: que cliente de mensajería usas?
<mimecar> si
<jeggz> emesene
<guampa> jeggz: entonces ubuntu te reconoce la camara, es el cliente de mensajeria lo que no lo soporta
<guampa> emesene no soporta webcam
<jeggz> asi es
<jeggz> ese es el problema
<mimecar> usa otro cliente
<guampa> jeggz: las unicas opciones que me han funcionado con webcam son skype, amsn, pidgin solo con google chat, y el google videochat en la pagina de gmail
<jeggz> pero tambien tengo un problema parecido intentandolo desde el navegador, pues hay para chat con web cam
<jeggz> y no acepta
<jeggz> algo sobre el flash player
<guampa> seguramente hay mas
<guampa> defini "algo"
<mimecar> jeggz: flash en linux es malo
 * xoan buenas
<jeggz> ohhh bien
<jeggz> pero incluso tengo tambien el amsn
<jeggz> y tampoco me lo reconoce
<boiled> guampa en el emesene de windows debe de ocurrir lo mismo por si se pudiera usar con wine?
<AzoteLogiko> a mi no me va el sonido en flash en windows7 y me funciona de perlas en ubuntu 10.04
<mimecar> no lo reconoce el programa o msn?
<jeggz> claro conversando con personas que usan windows y su windows messenger
<guampa> no tengo idea nunca lo intente con wine
<jeggz> de hecho tampoco me reconoce la camara en el windows 7
<jeggz> al menos en ubuntu la puedo utilizar para los programas de videocaptura
<boiled> yo tengo el emesene para windows y no instale el oficial para windows porque era demasiado peso de software pero aun no lo he probado
<jeggz> esque me marca un error en el modelo de la camara, algo asi de que consiga una camara compatible con el mensajero
<jeggz> y mi web cam es de las primeras que comenzaron a salir
<jeggz> de las primeras logitech
<jeggz> pero el modelo ya no aparece en la pagina
<mimecar> en la configuración del programa no te sale?
<mimecar> microsoft cada dos por tres cambia el protocolo
<jeggz> si, me imagino que eso pueda ser
<jeggz> como es de imaginarse aqui no necesito logicamente los controladores, automatico me lo detecta, pero la mensajeria no me la acepta
<mimecar> mira si te funciona en la configuración del programa
<jeggz> donde puedo ver eso?
<mimecar> en las opciones del programa
<jeggz> en el centro de control?
<mimecar> en el programa de mensajería
<erAbuelo> como se cambia la configuracion de idioma ?
<guampa> que version erAbuelo
<erAbuelo> oneiric
<boiled> respecto a la vpn en ubuntu sigo en la mas absoluta incognita de no saber como instalarlo sino hay un cliente vpn que sea autoinstalable para ubuntu
<boiled> siguo
<guampa> erAbuelo: no conozco oneiric, fijate si tenes/podes ejecutar un programa llamado gnome-language-selector
<mimecar> boiled: rellena los datos de la vpn
<mimecar> ya tienes un cliente instalado
<boiled> si el ppp
<jeggz> si
<jeggz> estoy probando en varios
<jeggz> la configuracion
<erAbuelo> guampa: el problea lo tengo en tty, tengo todo bien configurado, pero no va
<jeggz> esque tengo pidgin
<jeggz> emesene
<boiled> y el openvpn pero problemas con los certificados
<jeggz> y empathy
<mimecar> boiled: lee las instrucciones y añade los certificados
<mimecar> en la web del servidor te dirá como añadirlos
<erAbuelo> salgo un momento, luego seguimos, gracias guampa
<guampa> por nada erAbuelo
<boiled> hay un link  en donde figure el archivo de los certificados de openvpn para importarlo?
<mimecar> la web del sevidor al que te conecters
<boiled> es el unico requisito o fallo que openvpn me insta a resolver
<mimecar> has descargado los certificados?
<boiled> si no se ni por donde paran
<mimecar> a donde quieres hacer la conexión vpn?
<boiled> a mi router
<mimecar> como???
<mimecar> no se usa una conexión vpn para entrar en un router
<guampa> tu router tiene un server openvpn??
<boiled> es para usarlo como cliente no como servidor
<guampa> boiled, decime el modelo de router por favor
<boiled> ya quisiera yo que lo tuviero asi no iria dando palos de ciego
<mimecar> boiled: que tiene que ver el router con la conexión vpn?
<boiled> hay programas vpn que instalan un driver y configuran de forma automatica el router conectandose desde el navegador
<mimecar> no necesitas una conexión vpn para configurar el router
<boiled> no wolo decia que lo queria para uso propio
<boiled> no solo
<mimecar> cuando necesites una conexión vpn solo tienes que seguir las instrucciones del servidor de destino
<boiled> y no hay inguna vpn para ubuntu con instrucciones de servidor de destino que reduzcan a simples clip clip y ya esta
<boiled> y no hay ninguna
<boiled> que se reduzcan
<guampa> boiled: todavia no esta claro que es lo que intentas hacer
<mimecar> boiled: para hacer una vpn tienes que saber a que te vas a conectar
<boiled> instalar una vpn para ubuntu que funcione de la forma mas simple como en windows nada mas que eso
<mimecar> boiled: a que te quieres conectar
<boiled> un cliente no un servidor vpn
<mimecar> ubuntu ya tiene un cliente de vpn simple
<mimecar> ... lo que tienes instalado es un cliente
<boiled> tan simple no parece porque hay que configurarlo instalarle certificados y no se que otras historias por saber
<guampa> boiled: has podido conectarte a esta vpn desde windows?
<mimecar> boiled: todavía no has dicho a que te quieres conectar
<gnome> buenas tardes a tod@s
<gnome> alguien tiene un tutorial para la nabaja suiza?
<guampa> que es la "nabaja suiza" gnome ?
<gnome> navaja
<gnome> qui
<gnome> oui
<guampa> ok
<guampa> que es la "navaja suiza" gnome ?
<gnome> guampa: netcat
<guampa> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netcat gnome
<gnome> alguien tiene un tuto de Netcat?
<gnome> guampa: gracia
<gnome> s
<erAbuelo> estoy con oneiric, y no me pone el español como idioma
<erAbuelo> alguna idea?
<mimecar> erAbuelo: esa versión ha llegado a alfa?
<erAbuelo> ni idea, yo la actualice desde el gestor de ubuntu
<mimecar> oneiric me parece que es la 11.10
<erAbuelo> creo que si
<mimecar> 11.10 Oneiric Ocelot 13-10-2011
<erAbuelo> pero lo raro es que en teoria esta todo configurado para el español pero no va
<mimecar> lo raro es que te permita pasar a una versión de desarrollo
<erAbuelo> pues lo hice desde el gestor
<mimecar> seguro que has pasado a oneiric?
<erAbuelo> si
<mimecar> por fuerza lo tienes que activar de forma manual
<erAbuelo> eso hice
<erAbuelo> pero mi duda es otra xD
<erAbuelo> el idiom
<erAbuelo> *idioma
<mimecar> en las preferencias del sistema se cambia
<erAbuelo> lo tengo en español
<mimecar> pero no es obligatorio que tengas esa aplicación en la 11.10
<mimecar> entonces?
<erAbuelo> que no funciona
<erAbuelo> no salen, acentos, ni la ñ
<erAbuelo> etc
<mimecar> estas en una versión que no es ni alfa
<erAbuelo> ya, pero eso es basico, no creo que cambie de una version a otra
<mimecar> puede ser un bug
<erAbuelo> eso puede
<Tukeke> My Desktop http://ompldr.org/vOTJqMg
<guampa> !ot Tukeke
<kubot> Tukeke: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<Tukeke> guampa, xD
<Tukeke> ajaja
<trixur> Hola algun gamer que me recomiende buenos juegos sobre linux?
<cousteau> trixur, ni idea, dependerá de tus gustos... a mí me gusta mucho el armagetron, está también el battle for wesnoth, y de tiros están el Alien Arena, el Warsow...
<trixur> cousteau: gracias
<trixur> cousteau: probare el armagetron
<trixur> :D
<cousteau> trixur, es de las motos de luz que salen en la peli de "Tron"
<muay-guy> hola, buenos dias
<muay-guy> alguien ha podido instalar exitosamente firefox 4 + flash ?
<mimecar> firefox 4 está en ubuntu de serie
<mimecar> y flash en los repositorios
<muay-guy> mimecar, tengo 10.04
<muay-guy> 60bits
<mimecar> no se si tendrás que añadir algún repositorio externo
<muay-guy> 64, perdon
<muay-guy> he estado siguiendo un par de tutoriales al respecto pero sin exito
<muay-guy> firefox lo he llegado a instalar, sin problemas
<muay-guy> he copiado libflashplayer.so en ~/.mozilla/plugins,..nada... /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins ...nada
<mimecar> como curiosidad, lo copias en /usr/lib64/..?
<muay-guy> mimecar, no
<mimecar> si tu sistema es de 64 bits, ya sabes...
<muay-guy> voy a intentar ahora a ver que pasa
<muay-guy> aqui ya hay un libflashplayer.so
<erAbuelo> hasta mañana
<dabor> muay-guy: ~/.mozilla/plugins tiene que andar perfectamente para ese usuario. Miraste en about:plugins ?
<muay-guy> dabor, ya logre hacerlo funcionar
<muay-guy> gracias
<dannyLopez> no, me canse de buscar sin nada de respuestas jeje, alguien me puede ayudar con el amarok para mostras la música en pidgin y en conky?
<cousteau> en conky yo sé! (al menos en amarok1.4, no sé si también irá en el 2)
<cousteau> http://paste.ubuntu.com/628998/
<cousteau> no sé si ahora usa dbus
<omar> Hola a todos!!!
<omar> Estoy tratando de instalar en un Toshiba y me da este error luego de iniciar con el disco 10.10: No init  found. Try passing init= bootarg
<omar> y luego queda listo para ingresar comandos de esta forma:  (initramfs)_
<omar> Hola a todos!!!
<omar> Estoy tratando de instalar en un Toshiba y me da este error luego de iniciar con el disco 10.10: No init  found. Try passing init= bootarg
<omar> y luego queda listo para ingresar comandos de esta forma:  (initramfs)_
<omar> alguna ayuda porfa
<cousteau> cómo grabaste el CD? a lo mejro tiene errores o está mal grabado
<omar> es un cd original
<cousteau> ah...
<cousteau> eso sí que es raro...
<omar> es original y lo he utilizado en la instalación en otro pc
<mimecar> omar: te sale ese error al iniciar un live cd ?
#ubuntu-es 2011-06-19
<omar> mimecar, exacto, estoy tratando de instalar sobre un windows 7 de una vecina
<mimecar> puede ser que el cd esté mal o la lectora falle
<mimecar> que entiendes por instalar sobre un windows 7?
<cousteau> bien, más raro aún... como no sea que esté rayado o algo...
<omar> nah, quiero borrar el win del note y dejarlo solo con ubuntu
<mimecar> tienes una copia de ese windows para restaurarla en un futuro?
<omar> tengo cero interés en restaurar windows,jejeje, no lo quiero más
<mimecar> tu no, pero la dueña del ordenador puede que si
<omar> tampoco
<mimecar> comprueba la integridad del cd
<omar> de hecho lo ideal sería que quedara inutilizado para instalar windows, jejeje
<omar> de todas maneras agradecido, probaré con un 9.10
<omar> ahí les cuento
<xangua> ya no tiene soporte eso
<xangua> mmm se jué
<mimecar> ¿la gente busca la versión más reciente de ubuntu o la que sale de un cajon?
<xangua> deberían de poner en el topic las versiones soportadas
<mimecar> xangua: el problema es que nadie lee el topic
<dannyLopez> no, me canse de buscar sin nada de respuestas jeje, alguien me puede ayudar con el amarok para mostras la música en el conky?
<cousteau> dannyLopez, te lo puse antes
<cousteau> http://paste.ubuntu.com/628998/
<dannyLopez> ups es que estaba atendiendo el telefono lo lamento cousteau
<cousteau> anyway... creo que amarok ahora usa dbus y no dcop, así que tendrás que ver cómo se hace eso ahora
<cousteau> pero será parecido
<cousteau> son dos comandos que llaman a amarok por dcop y le preguntan la info de artista y canción
<dannyLopez> mira que yo lo tengo así <<< http://pastebin.com/w8LDAZcB
<dannyLopez> entonces cambio dcop por dbus?
<cousteau> dannyLopez, prueba a ejecutar antes en un terminal ese comando a ver si va, pero puede que no
<dannyLopez> cual comando?
<cousteau> parece que el comando ahora sería   qdbus org.kde.amarok /Player GetMetadata
<cousteau> por lo que veo en google
<cousteau> eso te da un chorro de información que deberías filtrar
 * dannyLopez googlea
<dannyLopez> cousteau ☛ mira que me dan un script, pero no se que hacer con el
<cousteau> meterlo en un execi
<dannyLopez> jeje no se donde es eso
<cousteau> ${execi <tiempo> <comando>}
<cousteau> eso lo pones en tu .conkyrc
<cousteau> ejemplo: ${execi 10 date} mostrará la fecha y la actualizará cada 10 segundos
<cousteau> (hay otras formas de mostrar la fecha, pero vamos, esa es una de ellas y sirve de ejemplo)
<dannyLopez> ok
<dannyLopez> pero al script que me refiero es este >>> http://conky.sourceforge.net/amarok-ke49
<cousteau> anticuado; sólo valía cuando amarok usaba dcop
<cousteau> pero ahora usa dbus
<dannyLopez> aja es este http://pastebin.com/LJjD3kBt
<dannyLopez> error mio
<cousteau> ${execi 10 ./script_del_amarok.sh artist}
<cousteau> eso muestra el artista
<dannyLopez> pero donde pego el script que te mande por pastebin?
<guampa> cousteau dannyLopez i les viene util hay un monitor dbus en tiempo real, d-feet
<cousteau> guárdalo en tu carpeta
<dannyLopez> o sea no importa donde este o simplemente lo ejecuto?
<guampa> *si
<cousteau> simplemente pon la ruta al script
<dannyLopez> si esta en /home/danny/.amarok pongo ${execi 10 ./amarok.sh artist} ?
<cousteau> ${execi 10 /home/dannylopez/Descargas/script_amarok_conky.sh artist}
 * cousteau se pregunta qué hace ahí el script
<dannyLopez> ok ok
<dannyLopez> guampa ☛ d-feet sirve pa awesome?
<guampa> para d-bus
<guampa> ah el programa
<guampa> em, creo que necesita gtk nomas
<Spirox> hola, tengo dos particiones en mi disco y las dos con ubuntu, estaba ocupando una y cuando prendi el pc no es capas de montarla cuando entro a la otra particion y trato de abrir el disco desde ahi me sale este error, DBus error org.gtk.Private.RemoteVolumeMonitor.Failed: , necesito recuperar unos archivos que tenia en esa particion, por favor algueein sabe que hace
<Pechi> hola
<em> hola, alguien aqui habla ingles ?
<locum> em,  q paso?
<Pechi> hay alguien despierto?
<locum> alguien
<locum> demasiadas pestañas abiertas XD
<Pechi> hola locum jejejeje
<Pechi> tengo una dudilla, usas xchat?
<locum> si
<Pechi> el tema esque llevaba usandolo un monton, lo desinstalé porque cambie de distibucion y no me acuerdo donde se desactivaban los avisos rollo "PEchi a entrado al canal" y esas cosas
<Pechi> y ahora no recuerdo donde me daba la opción, se que es una chorrada pero... me suele pasar xDDD
<locum> pa ni idea
<locum> yo lo uso nomas
<locum> no es el ircap o el juerguistaz pero tiene multiserver :P
<Pechi> jejeje, seguiré buscando
<locum> fijate en configuracion avanzada
<Pechi> aí ando, pero nada de nada jeejeje
<locum> mira en eventos igual esta por ahi
<Pechi> lo suyo es en "alertas" pero no
<locum> ni idea la verdad
<locum> yo me estoy peleando con el multisystem
<Pechi> el multiboot usb?
<locum> si
<locum> me da error con iso de xp
<locum> y con una version del chakra tambien
<locum> pero no dice nada acerca del fallo
<Pechi> la iso de tu xp es una ue? o original?
<locum> pechi, mmmmmmm una iso actualizada a junio
<locum> pero sin casi nada de manoseo
<Pechi> a mi me daba problemas por eso
<locum> la clave integrada las actualizacions los drivers sata y poco mas
<Pechi> y usé una iso limpia y tiró
<locum> Pechi,  alguna otra cosa?
<Pechi> mmm nidea
<Pechi> si solo es de los controladores sata y actualizaciones de windows... deberia tirar
<locum> q cosa complicada me parece increible tanto drama para levantar un iso
<Pechi> no te tira ningún error?
<locum> no solo dice de momento no soportado
<locum> pero la web dice q soporta nlite tambien
<locum> asi q no se
<Pechi> pues nidea, losiento
<locum> nada tendre q dejar btrak5, el mint y poco mas
<locum> en el usb y quemar la iso
<Pechi> yo tengo uno con gentoo ubuntu 10.10 y xp
<Pechi> pero la iso no me tiró ningun error
<Pechi> tengo otro problemilla tonto
<locum> dime
<Pechi> mira tengo este swich http://img339.imageshack.us/img339/4651/pantallazoho.png
<locum>  q suerte tienes
<locum> los mios de tonto tienen poco
<locum> switch de monitores solo?
<Pechi> que es para conectar la xbox y el ordenador al mismo monitor y pulsando un boton u otro cambio
<locum> Pechi,  y el problema es?
<Pechi> si, el audio lo meto por la entrada de sonido y lo saco por los altavoces
<Pechi> te explico
<Pechi> tengo una resolucion de 1600x900_75
<Pyroar> Hola a todos!
<Pechi> inicio ubuntu directo el vga al monitor y arranca wai, como debe ser, cambio el cable para que pase por el swich y va perfecto
<locum> !hola Pyroar
<kubot> Pyroar: ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<Pyroar> gracias :)
<Pechi> el problema llega cuando reinicio ubuntu con el el switch puesto... que me salta a una resolucion de 800x600 o algo asi y no me deja cambiarla
<Pechi> hola Pyroar
<Pechi> tengo que reiniciar ubuntu con el cable vga directo cada vez que reinicio
<locum> Pechi,  me imagino q debe tener algo q ver con la deteccion de pantalla
<locum> o algo de eso
<locum> pero puntualmente no sabria decirte porque
<Pechi> claro, tiene que ser eso, pero el xconf está perfect
<Pechi> pero cuando reinicio... es como si se reconfigurara el xconf
<Pechi> entonces quiero que el xconf sea inreconfigurable en cada reinicio...
<Pechi> que sea fijo pase lo que pase
<locum> mmmm bloquearlo
<Pyroar> y cambiandole los permisos_
<Pyroar> ?
<locum> Pechi, justo eso mismo te iba a decir si probaste
<Pechi> están como root
<Pechi> les pongo otros permisos??
<Pyroar> claro ponele los de solo lectura
<Pechi> y porque no e caido? voy a probar
<dannyLopez> si el grep artist en amarok es el artista, cual seria el tiempo trasncurrido de una canción?
<dannyLopez> artist) qdbus org.kde.amarok /Player GetMetadata | grep artist ;; ^ más completo jeje
<locum> toy empezando a odiar el multisystem
<Pechi> nada
<locum> no sirvio?
<Pechi> puse el /etc/X11/xorg.conf como solo lectura para asegurarme y nada
<locum> no se si respetara el tema de permisos
<locum> probaste cambiarlo de grupo de usuarios?
<Pechi> si, eso hace un tiempo
<Pechi> y nada
<locum> !google bloquear xorg.conf
<kubot> locum: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<Pechi> eso lo busqué y solo me aparecian errores que se les bloqueaba el ordenador y demas jejejeje
<locum> jajaja
<Pechi> no entiendo porque me ponia la resolucion que le da la gana
<Pechi> con windows me pasaba lo mismo hasta que puse a 75hz... pero aqui ni así
<Pechi> :(
<locum> sin el switch no te lo hace
<Pechi> claro si conecto el vga directo va todo perfect
<dannyLopez> si con esto artist) qdbus org.kde.amarok /Player GetMetadata | grep artist ;; saco la información del artista del amarok, como hago para sacar el estado de amarok (play stop pause) y el tiempo de reproducción?
<locum> dannyLopez,  ni idea
<Pechi> voy a probar de otra forma, ahora vuelvo
<jorge> Hola como va. Tengo una consulta. estoi instalando ubuntu 11.04 y no puedo editar el punto de montaje, a parte de las predeterminadas como /, /usr, /tmp. alguna idea???
<dabor> jorge: que necesitas montar?
<jorge> una particion llamada /respaldos o porlomenos con ese nombre
<Pechi> nada locum
<locum> Pechi, funciono?
<Pechi> gracias de todas formas
<locum> de nada
<Pechi> se me van acabando las ideas
<locum> a ver dame 1 min
<Pechi> uso nvidia
<jorge> dabor solo puedo porner esos nombre y no otros >P
<locum> Pechi,
<locum> Pechi, lee el privado
<Pechi> e leido
<Pechi> discover
<locum> pera q te paso el link de la pagina
<Pechi> gracias
<Pechi> pero por lo que e entendido a estas horas... es que me peine, no?
<locum> http://www.tuxapuntes.com/drupal/node/18
<locum> Pechi, q pongas atributos en disable
<Pechi> voy a intentarlo
<Pechi> bus not found ¿?
<Pechi> nada locum jejejeje
<locum> uff
<locum> tira el switch
<locum> jajaja
<Pechi> sabes lo que mas me jode?
<Pechi> que con windows si fuera
<Pechi> jajajajaja
<locum> eso seguro
<locum> yo sigo con el usb
<locum> ahora no carga un img de debian
<locum> no se q cojones pasa ya
<Pechi> as probado con otra iso? po si las moscas?
<locum> unas si otras no
<locum> vamo a ver
<Pechi> bufffff
<locum> no voy a bajar todas las isos
<locum> me niego
<Pechi> no hombre
<Pechi> pero alguna otra...
<locum> tengo chakra, btrak, debian, mint
<locum> ubuntu y la de xp
<locum> debian y ojo q es debian! no va, xp tampoco va
<Pechi> que quieres hacerte distribuidor oficial? jejejeje
<locum> no
<Pechi> acabo de encontrar una cosa de casualidad... voy a probar
<locum> solo quiero probar a ver con q me quedo
<locum> pq la verdad q ubuntu cada dia va a peor
<locum> no puedo migrar completamente x temas estupidos
<dabor> jorge: deberias poder, pero otra opcion es crear la partición, copiar los datos y montarla en la carpeta que quieras despues de finalizar la instalación
<locum> pero necesarios
<Pechi> dame un segundo
<eroge> che julio
<eroge> che, jc51
<eroge> Por qué querías que entremos acá?
<Noelia> jajajajajajajajaja se fue
<eroge> uh, se fue :-/
<eroge> ¿Para qué habrá querido que entremos acá, verdad?
<Noelia> ni idea
<locum> ?
<Noelia> quizas para que animemos el canal
<Noelia> es un canal fantasma buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!
<locum> !hola Noelia
<kubot> Noelia: ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<Pechi> locum si sigues por hay... nada de nada jejeje
<locum> Pechi, dale con un martillo
<Noelia> holis!
<locum> jajaja
<Noelia> no me pingueeen
<locum> Noelia, O.o
<Noelia> <guampa> !ping
<Noelia> <guampa> !ping
<Noelia> <guampa> !ping
<Noelia> <guampa> !ping
<Noelia> ¬¬
<locum> bueno casi tengo esto operativo
<eroge> !hola locum
<kubot> locum: ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<locum> me cargue el empathy
<locum> el unity
<eroge> Jajaja
<eroge> ese unity
<locum> puse los botones del lado derecho
<locum> mmm
<Pechi> martillo no, pero me apetece darle con las baquetas y destrozarlo poco a poco al switch
<eroge> jc51!
<eroge> Por qué querías que entremos?
<eroge> o.o
<Pechi> jajajajaja unity? a mi ni me iba
<jc51> eroge, no los conozco
<eroge> dah
<eroge> no te hagas che
<eroge> xD
<eroge> Che, jc51, al final te cambiaste de entorno?
<locum> Pechi, de momento no pase a gnome shell
<eroge> O te quedaste con ese ultra minimalista
<eroge> WMFS se llamaba?
<locum> solo cerre sesion y volvi a abrir en el gnome antiguo
<jc51> !ot eroge
<kubot> eroge: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<eroge> jajaja
<eroge> ya sé jc51
<eroge> Te estoy preguntando por eso
<locum> jc51, a las 5:17 am me parece q te quedas solo en el canal
<eroge> jajaja, ese kubot
<eroge> siempre tan gracioso
<locum> y nos vamos todos al offtopic
<Pechi> jajajaja
<Pechi> que está pasando aqui derepente?
<Pechi> locum pudiste entonces ya casi casi? pero el xp no?
<Noelia> gracias :)
<locum> Pechi,  no no pude con el debian ni el xp
<Pechi> es raro que debian no te deje
<locum> rarisimo
<Pechi> xp lo podria llegar a entender, pero debian es...
<eroge> Pechi: me parece que jc51sabe
<locum> no entiendo el tema pq si dice q lo soporta deberia funcionar
<eroge> preguntale : P
<eroge> Ayer justo andábamos hablando de eso
<locum> eroge, ?
<eroge> locum, ?
<locum> eroge,  no jodas q estuvieron con los live usb ayer
<jc51> locum, el no estuvo en nada
<locum> Pechi,  no se q mas me falta ya edite y cambie el driver de la webcam
<jc51> lo le hagas mucho caso
<locum> jajaja
<Pechi> pues tirando
<eroge> jc51: Y para qué me pediste que entre entonces? :B
<jc51> Yo no te pedi nada
<jc51> si quieres hablar
<jc51> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<Pechi> me voy a dormir, un saludo locum, y gracias :)
<tabunet_iptt> Hola buenas noches a tod@s
<kzman> hola
<kzman> porque cuando hago click en el icono que esta en la esquina izquierda de arriba de una ventana, se desaparecen los bordes de ventana?
<Christiannn> buenas tengo un problema con cpan qiero isntalar el Crypt::SSLeay pero me pide una direccion /usr etc. n ose cuale s me dice que no puede encontrar el directorio de instalacion del SSL
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
<eco_> hola
<eco_> No veo actividad a pesar de los muchos conectados
<jc51> eco_, es común nadie pide ayuda y este canal es de eso, soporte
<eco_> ah, es que es la primera vez que uso esto
<eco_> gracias jc51
<jc51> eco_, de nada, si no necesitas ayuda y si quieres hablar de otra cosa #ubuntu-es-offtopic :)
<jc51> te gustara el irc
<eco_> necesitar...necesitar...pués sí , soy novato casi, pero ahora de repente no se me ocurre nada
<jc51> bien, cuando tengas no dudes en acudir, un saludo
<eco_> yo entré en el irc hace milenios, cuando usaba windows, pero poco
<eco_> vale jc51. Espero acordarme del canal. Es Ubuntu-es verdad?
<jc51> sip
<eco_> ok,  saludos jc51
<fzeta> ieep, nos días espabilados ;)
<Pechi> buenos dias
<Pechi> alguien sabe como bloquear el xorg.conf para en cada reinicio no me cambie la resolución?
<mimecar> Pechi: ubuntu no usa por defecto xorg
<mimecar> ¿lo has creado manualmente?
<Pechi> lo cree con nvidia-settings
<mimecar> si lo has creado de forma correcta, el sistema lo usará sin modificarlo
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu usas?
<Pechi> 10.10
<mimecar> ¿el archivo está en la ruta correcta?
<Pechi> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Pechi> te explico
<Pechi> tengo esto http://img828.imageshack.us/img828/9988/pantallazouge.png
<Pechi> para conectar la xbox el pc al mismo monitor
<Pechi> inicio ubuntu directo el vga al monitor y arranca wai, como debe ser, cambio el cable para que pase por el swich y va perfecto
<Pechi> el problema llega cuando reinicio ubuntu con el el switch puesto... que me salta a una resolucion de 800x600 o algo asi y no me deja cambiarla
<Pechi> tengo que reiniciar ubuntu con el cable vga directo cada vez que reinicio
<mimecar> el switch por alguna razón está afectando al sistema
<Pechi> si, pero si inicio con el cable direco del pc al monitor y luego una vez reiniciado lo cambio para que pase por el switch se ve bien
<mimecar> el sistema no actualiza la configuración después del inicio
<Pechi> lo e probado con winxp y va perfecto :S es lo que me atorolla :S
<Pechi> para que en windows xp no me cambiara la resolucion en cada reinicio tuve que ponerlo a 75hz...
<Pechi> lo pongo aqui y nada...
<Pechi> ya no me queda nada por probar
<Pechi> es como si el sistema cada vez que reinicia me detectara otro monitor... entonces quiero que reiniciara sin que me aga testeo de monitor... para que le obligue a ubuntu que siempre será el mismo monitor
<mimecar> cual es el contenido de xorg.conf cuando falla?
<Pechi> espera que lo e uelto a iniciar directo el vga
<Pechi> reinicio y te digo
<Pechi> el xorg.conf no cambia en nada
<Pechi> es exactamente igual cuando reinicio con el vga directo que cuando lo paso por el switch
<adrian15> Pechi: Ya has forzado en el xorg.conf que solo haya una resolución?
<Pechi> Option         "metamodes" "1600x900_75 +0+0"
<Pechi>     SubSection     "Display"
<Pechi> si
<erAbuelo> metamodes ?
<Pechi> si el xorg.conf no cambia, lo e probado quitando los metamodes e igual... eso es algo que me crea el nvida-settings
<erAbuelo> Pechi: pone el xorg en pastebin
<erAbuelo> *pon
<Pechi> http://pastebin.com/chgs1DZR
<erAbuelo> añade la opcion Modes "1600x900" en Display
<Pechi> la necesito a 75hz si no no tiraria bien con el switch
<erAbuelo> eso da igual, lo del modes es para seleccionar esa resolucion por defecto
<Pechi> en screen o monitor?
<Pechi> en que seccion añadp "1600x900"
<Pechi> añado*
<erAbuelo> en Display
<erAbuelo> http://pastebin.com/xD8x4Rq7 <--- asi
<Pechi> en ese pastebin me sale exactamente igual que en el mio
<erAbuelo> no
<erAbuelo> fijate en la seccion Display
<erAbuelo> se perdio la modificiacion :()
<Pechi> jejejeje, me sale exactamente igual :(
<erAbuelo> http://pastebin.com/ee3W35i8 <-- arreglado
<Pechi> hecho
<Pechi> reinicio y pruebo
<Pechi> ahora te digo
<Pechi> nada erAbuelo
<erAbuelo> no va ?
<Pechi> me a reiniciado a 1024x768
 * luckatoni is away: Lo ausente no está ausente,sólo apenas distante en el instante
<erAbuelo> Pechi: en consola: sudo xrandr que sale ?
<Pechi> http://pastebin.com/98cbaVDQ
<erAbuelo> pero ahi esta a 1600x900
<Pechi> el tema esque tengo que forzar que siempre siempre me salga a 1600x900 y 75hz
<Pechi> sin el 75 no funcionaria tampoco (en win me pasaba eso)
<erAbuelo> segun eso no pilla los 75
<Pechi> si es directo el cable vga del pc al monitor no
<Pechi> pero si pasa por el switch si :S
<erAbuelo> a ver haz una cosa, arranca con el cable en el switch y haz lo del xrandr
<erAbuelo> y pastea la salida
<Pechi> ok
<Guest63819> http://pastebin.com/hPuf2XUD
<Pechi> http://pastebin.com/hPuf2XUD
 * luckatoni is back (gone 00:09:02)
<Pechi> erAbuelo, cambia...
<Pechi> te explico como lo hice en winxp para que funcionase?
<Revolucion> Hola buenos dias
<Revolucion> Se encuentra alguien disponible? tengo varias dudas. Gracias
<mimecar> !ask Revolucion
<kubot> Revolucion: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<Revolucion> jejeje! Ok. Queria saber, como andaba Kubuntu 11.04 con KDE, es decir. La estabilidad, asi como el Kernel 2.6.38 (No tengo Portatil) y si alguien ha probado openSUSE 11.4
<mimecar> kde va bien y el sistema es estable
<Revolucion> Y con respecto a los Backports en Kubuntu 10.10, digo por que el 11.04 posee el Kernel 2.6.38 consumidor y el último xorg que por lo visto causa inconvenientes
<Revolucion> ¿Alguien acá ha probado openSUSE 11.4? Segun que implementa bien el KDE
<mimecar> prueba el live cd de kubuntu y decide
<Revolucion> Pero es que mi conexion es algo lenta, 256kbps.... Entonces, no quisiera gastarme unos dias bajando, cuando lo que me encuentra es una mala experiencia
<Revolucion> no se si comprenderas
<Revolucion> No es malo escuchar experiencia de las distros, al menos que no sean tan subjetivas
<mimecar> el sistema es estable, no se que inconvenientes has leido
<Revolucion> no digo que he escuchado inconvenientes, digo sobre el Xorg 1.10 que han tenido problemas en Arch con Nvidia (aunque tenga ati) y el Kernel consumidor
<mimecar> que entiendes por "kernel consumidor"
<mimecar> un problema puede estar en una distribución y no aparecer en otra
<Revolucion> Chupa energía de una portatil
<Revolucion> Desgasta la bateria
<mimecar> si no tienes portatil te da lo mismo
<Revolucion> Como fedora 15 o LinuxMint 11
<mimecar> el consumo no está tan optimizado, pero no desgasta la batería
<Revolucion> Entonces, me recomiendas Kubuntu 11.04 para bajarlo?
<mimecar> si
<mimecar> es imposible saber si te funcionará todo perfecto o te fallará algo
<Revolucion> Ok gracias. mimecar
<Pechi> vuelvo
<Pechi> seguis aqui?
<erAbuelo> Pechi: ahora si, es que me llamaron para comer :)
<Pechi> dont worry, reposa agusto ejjejee
<erAbuelo> intenta cambiar la configuracion forzandolo desde el xrandr
<Pechi> es lo que e intentado mientras tu comias jejejeje y no se quedaba en la pantalla de inicio
<erAbuelo> no te deja forzarlo ?
<Pechi> quizá lo aya echo mal
<erAbuelo> miraste el man ?
<Pechi> mira en winxp fué así
<Pechi> inicie con el cable vga directo, y puse la tasa de refresco a 75hz y puse el vga por el switch, reinicié y perfecto
<erAbuelo> porque usas twinview?
<Pechi> ni lo sabia hasta verlo ahora
<Pechi> nvidia-settings hace lo que le da la gana
<erAbuelo> solo usas un monitor no ?
<Pechi> solo
<erAbuelo> mm
<Pechi> en us epoca usaba dos, pero tenia gentoo
<erAbuelo> elimina lo de twinview del config
<Pechi> yasta pero no creo que me solucione nada
<Pechi> el problema está es que cuando reinicio me detecta como si fuera otro monitor
<erAbuelo> poco a poco xD
<Pechi> xDD
<Pechi> oye, gracias, muchas gracias
<erAbuelo> el problema es la lista de modos que detecta el sistema al arrancar
<erAbuelo> hay que forzarlo a que use el modo que quieres
<Pechi> claro, pero como hacer eso? jejejeje
<erAbuelo> en ello estoy xD
<Pechi> eres una maquina :)
<erAbuelo> no creas
<Pechi> a la par que modesto
<Pechi> xD
<erAbuelo> se que hay una opcion para guardar la lista de modos soportados, espera haber si la encuentro
<Pechi> gracias
<erAbuelo> mira por pasos :)
<erAbuelo> cierra las X
<erAbuelo> y sudo X -logverbose 6
<Pechi> erAbuelo, se me quedaba la pantalla en negro
<erAbuelo> ya
<erAbuelo> estas ahora en las x no?
<Pechi> si
<erAbuelo> nvidia-settings
<Pechi> pero e tenido que salir a la consola
<Pechi> e iniciar las X manualmente
<erAbuelo> en nvidia-settings, escoges en DFP-0 o DFP-1  Acquire EDID
<Pechi> espera a ver si lo encuentro
<erAbuelo> en las opciones de nvidia-settings
<Pechi> en display solo me deja Acer X203H (CRT-0 on GPU-0)
<erAbuelo> pues ahi, no hay la opcon acquire EDID?
<Pechi> no
<erAbuelo> dentro de GPU-0
<erAbuelo> al final que te sale ?
<erAbuelo> CRT-0 no ?
<Pechi> en ningún lado me sale gpu-0 para configurar
<Pechi> en display/model me aparece Acer X203H (CRT-0 on GPU-0)
<Pechi> nada mas
<erAbuelo> mas abajo
<erAbuelo> GPU-0
<erAbuelo> X server informatcion
<erAbuelo> X server display configuration
<erAbuelo> X screen 0
<erAbuelo> GPU-0
<erAbuelo> a la izquierda
<Pechi> http://img40.imageshack.us/img40/7589/pantallazo1di.png
<erAbuelo> abajo a la izquierda CRT-0
<Pechi> me aparecen dos barras con digital vibrance e image sharpening
<Pechi> estan a 0
<Pechi> luego refresh rate: 75,00 hz
<erAbuelo> y debajo no hay un boton: Acquier EDID ?
<Pechi> si
<erAbuelo> dale
<Pechi> para seleccionar un archivo
<erAbuelo> dale
<erAbuelo> eso guarda una copia del EDID del monitor
<Pechi> ok
<Pechi> guardado
<Pechi> un .bin
<erAbuelo> si
<erAbuelo> metelo en /etc/X11/
<Pechi> con el nombre que le e puesto?
<antonio_> hola muy wenas
<erAbuelo> si
<erAbuelo> ahora editas el xorg.conf
<erAbuelo> y añades en la seccion "Device"
<erAbuelo> Option "CustomEDID" "CRT-0:/etc/X11/nombrequelepusiste.edid"
<erAbuelo> y pruebas
<Pechi> sin el .bin?
<Pechi> le puse, monitor.bin
<erAbuelo> tal cual
<Pechi> osea monitor.edid?
<erAbuelo> Option "CustomEDID" "CRT-0:/etc/X11/monitor.bin"
<erAbuelo> asi
<Pechi> ah vale xDDDD
<Pechi> reinicio con el switch puesto?
<erAbuelo> si
<erAbuelo> asi probamos xD
<Pechi> vale, ahora hablamos
<Pechi> gracias
<Pechi> erAbuelo,
<erAbuelo> dime
<Pechi> bieeeeeen
<Pechi> jeejjejeej
<erAbuelo> ok
<Pechi> ahora solo queda una cosa... se ve desenfocado
<Pechi> sin nitidez
<erAbuelo> eso es de la frequencia
<Pechi> me aparece que esta a 75hz
<liljoker09> hola alguien me puede ayudar a ver que es esto http://www.imagengratis.org/images/grub.png Segun en español se actualizo el grub, una nueva versión del archivo de configuración / etc / default / grup es
<liljoker09> disponibles, pero la versión instalada actualmente ha sido
<liljoker09> modificado localmente.
<liljoker09> ¿qué quieres hacer con el archivo de configuración modificado
<liljoker09> Grub?
<Pechi> y aun asi se ve desenfocado
<Pechi> e movido Image Sharpening y parece que se ve algo mejor
<erAbuelo> xrandr
<Pechi> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/629403/
<erAbuelo> ni idea, seguro que esta a 75hz ?
<Pechi> segun nvidia settings si
<erAbuelo> prueba a cambiar la frequencia
<liljoker09> kien me puede ayudar a elegir la mejor instalacion del grub http://www.imagengratis.org/images/grub.png
<Pechi> vale a 60hz se ve bien xDDDDD
<erAbuelo> :)
<Pechi> eres una maquina
<Pechi> aceptas hijos adoptivos?
<Pechi> jejejeje
<erAbuelo> liljoker09: si no cambiaste nada, escoje la opcion 1
<erAbuelo> Pechi: :)
<liljoker09> erAbuelo, hola ps fijate que reinstale mi win7 pero se daño el grub y tube ke recuperarlo y ahorita ke busque actualizaciones me tiro esta instalacion del grub
<liljoker09> erAbuelo, pero la verdad no se que devo hacer para no tener problemas en el futuro
<erAbuelo> liljoker09: repito -> Opcion 1
<liljoker09> erAbuelo, ok gracias
<erAbuelo> dnd
<liljoker09> erAbuelo, gracias amigo esa era toda mi problematica nos vemos
<erAbuelo> ciao
<erAbuelo> voy a visitar al sofá que se encuentra muy solo, luego vuelvo
<locum> como se ponen los dias festivos en el calendario?
<locum> como se ponen los dias festivos en el calendario?
<mimecar> locum: añadelos en evolution
<locum> mimecar, en el de correos?
<mimecar> evolution es para correo y calendario
<locum> no sabia q vinculaba al calendario de la barra
<locum> no tengo ni configurado el mail en ubuntu
 * george2002 happy day dary
<locum> mimecar, no veo la opcion en el evolution
<mimecar> locum: añadelo al calendario
<antonio_> hola muy wenas
<tabunet_iptt> Hola buenas tardes qué tal todo?
<antonio_> alguien me ayuda con mi wifi es la ralink rt2860sta segun me dice el ubuntu
<antonio_> me da problemas para conectarse y detertar redes
<antonio_> detectar*
<locum> mimecar, el tema parece ser que va por ical, pero no se donde vincularlo
<mimecar> ya has añadido los festivos al calendario?
<antonio_> nadie me ayuda?
<antonio_> e buscado por google y es un problema de drivers pero no se descargarlos ni instalarlos
<Tiffon> antonio_ supongo que en la web oficial de ralink tendras los drivers, aunque no conozco esta wifi, lo siento
<antonio_> mira descargue un zip
<antonio_> pero no se como se instala
<mimecar> pon un enlace a la documentación que estas siguiendo
<Tiffon> http://elquepocoaprieta.com/2009/02/instalar-rt2860-en-ubuntu/ por decir una url
<mimecar> ¿cual es tu versión de ubuntu?
<antonio_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/629442/
<antonio_> la 11.10
<antonio_> en versiones anteriores me pasaba =
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<antonio_> si
<mimecar> ¿que documentación estas siguiendo?
<antonio_> Tiffon: en foro que me pasaste no le van los enlaces
<antonio_> 1s te busco el enlace
<antonio_> este http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1592731
<Tiffon> antonio_ fue un ejemplo, es una forma de decir que esta documentada esta wifi en la red
<mimecar> antonio_ busca documentación para tu versión de ubuntu
<antonio_> ok
<Handlx> holas
<Handlx> que tal
<Handlx> alguien enlinea ?
<mimecar> 54 personas
<Handlx> jaajaj
<Handlx> alguien sabe como puedo instalar virtualbox?
<mimecar> abres el centro de software y lo instalas
<antonio_> parece que encontre algo
<Handlx> como se abre el centro de soft ?
<mimecar> vas al menú de ubuntu y los buscas, está en el primer menú
<Handlx> mimecar,  ahroa estoy usando backtrack no se si habras oido de    eeesa distro
<Handlx> basada en ubuntu
<Handlx> bakctrack 4r2
<mimecar> usa synaptic
<Handlx> ccomo lo abro?
<mimecar> ten en cuenta que el soporte se da para ubuntu
<mimecar> lo debes de tener en los menús
<mimecar> no se si estará en tus repositorios
<Handlx> con que comando puedo abrirlo?
<mimecar> el programa se llama synaptic
<antonio_> no me descomprime los bz2
<Handlx> ya lo tengo abierto
<mimecar> antonio_ como los descomprimes?
<antonio_> directo con el extraer aqui
<mimecar> estará corrupto el archivo
<mimecar> bz2 si que está soportado
<antonio_> bzip2: (stdin) is not a bzip2 file.
<antonio_> tar: Child returned status 2
<antonio_> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<Handlx> mimecar,  ya tengo aberito el programa
<antonio_> eso sale de error
<Handlx> que mas hago?
<mimecar> Handlx: busca el nombre del programa
<mimecar> antonio_ el sistema te dice que ese archivo no es bz2
<antonio_> mimecar: como lo descomprimo entonces?
<mimecar> ¿está bien descargado?
<antonio_> si
<mimecar> ¿has comprobado que está bien descargado?
<antonio_> tengo el cable puesto en el portatil porque no me va el wifi
<mimecar> el archivo puede estar corrupto
<mimecar> en una consola => bunzip2 nombre_archivo
<mimecar> si eso falla busca otro archivo
<antonio_> este es el nombre de archivo
<antonio_> 2010_07_16_RT2860_Linux_STA_v2.4.0.0.tar.bz2
<antonio_> falla lo de la consola
<antonio_> el mismo error pone
<mimecar> tendrás el archivo corrupto
<antonio_> pues es de la pagina oficial T.T
<mimecar> y?
<antonio_> que donde me voy a bajar otro?
<mimecar> se puede descargar mal aunque sea de la página oficial
<mimecar> pon el comando que estas usando
<antonio_> no es bajado por http
<antonio_> desde la web
<mimecar> ....
<mimecar> pon el comando que usas para descomprimir
<antonio_> http://www.ralinktech.com/support.php?s=2
<antonio_> yo le doy click der y extraer aqui
<Handlx> mimecar,   mira tengo una impresora hp D1460
<mimecar> no lo estabas haciendo ahora con la consola?
<antonio_> nono
<Handlx> he buscado un driver y no he encontrado
<Handlx> como puedo hacer para que me lo reconosca?
<mimecar> las hp las suele reconocer el sistema
<Handlx> mimecar,  y como se  que esta  reconocida o no?
<Handlx> cuando quiero imprimir desde el pdf no me busca una impresora
<mimecar> con backtrack no lo se
<Handlx> ???
<Handlx> mimecar,  y como puedo instalarlo?
<Handlx> no he encontrado nada
<antonio_> Handlx: sistema ->administracion-> impresion
<mimecar> en ubuntu enchufas la impresora y el sistema la reconoce
<antonio_> hay me sale a mi, mi impresora
<mimecar> en tu distribución no lo se
<mimecar> antonio_ no usa ubuntu
<antonio_> a ok
<Handlx> antonio_,  con que comando abro eso _
<Handlx> ?
<Handlx> mimecar, a mi me sale como ubuuuuuntu
<mimecar> Handlx: ubuntu incluye programas que no se si tienes en BT
<mimecar> en el menú de preferencias te debería salir algo
<antonio_> es en el menu de arriba pero si no tienes ubuntu ni idea...
<Handlx> uhmmmmmmmmmmmm xD
<antonio_> a mi arriba me pone Aplicaciones;Lugares;Sistema
<antonio_> arriba a la izq
<dannyLopez> Handlx ☛ que b|t tienes? (kde gnome)
<Handlx> danielovic,  gnome
<danielovic> q?
<Handlx> danielovic,  tu tambien usas bactrack?
<danielovic> ni idea q es eso compi
<Handlx> backtrack 4 r2
<dannyLopez> danielovic ☛ se esta confundiendo conmigo xD
<dannyLopez> Handlx ☛ yo uso b|t 5
<danielovic> val
<Handlx> jaajajaja
<Handlx> si me confundi xD
<Handlx> dannyLopez,  como puedo instarle paquetes de ubutntu en mi bactrack?
<Handlx> dannyLopez,  los paquetes que por defecto te instalar   cuando instalar un ubuntu normal?
<dannyLopez> moesperame un momento xD
<Handlx> danielovic,  backtrack es una distro de seguridad basada en ubuntu
<danielovic> asias
<danielovic> jajaja
<mimecar> Handlx: ¿por que no usas ubuntu?
<Handlx> mimecar,  es que backtrack me trae varias herramientas xD
<Handlx> ya instaladas
<mimecar> igual que te trae herramientas, también tiene su propio canal de soporte
<Handlx> si pero no tiene soporte en español
<Tiffon> 2010_07_16_RT2860_Linux_STA_v2.4.0.0.tar.bz2 me lo acabo de bajar antonio_ realmente creo que es un tar.gzip gzip -dc|tar xvvf - o similares
<mimecar> es lo que tienen las distribuciones derivadas
<Tiffon> descomprime bien y compila bien, no hay problema
<Handlx> ya me tengo que ir
<Handlx> nos vemos xD
<antonio_> como lo descomprimo?
<Handlx> dannyLopez,  nos vemos
<Handlx> otro dia hablamos
<Tiffon> yo lo hice con gzip -dc fichero | tar xvvf -
<dannyLopez> jeje
<dannyLopez> Handlx ☛ sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list ahí agregas los repositorios
<dannyLopez> lo lamento estaba al telefono
<antonio_> Tiffon: gracias ya descomprimio como lo compilo y instalo?
<Handlx> dannyLopez,  siempre paras en el canal?
<antonio_> PD: soy nuevo en ubuntu xD
<dannyLopez> si siempre
<dannyLopez> antonio_ ☛ el tar no tiene un readme?
<Tiffon> en el directorio tienes el makefile por lo que supongo que necesitaras un make make install, tiene un readme seguro
<antonio_> ok lo leo
<antonio_> dios hay que configurar toda la compilacion y yo no tengo ni idea xD
<mimecar> antonio_ son solo tres pasos
<antonio_> son 5 segun en readme
<Tiffon> antonio_ el enlace que yo te di habla de como se compila si no recuerdo mal
<mimecar> configure, make , make install
<antonio_> orden no encontrada
<Tiffon> en el directorio no hay el configure
<Tiffon> make
<antonio_> eso me pone
<Tiffon> make install
<antonio_> ok
<Tiffon> nada que me estan pidiendo audiencia en el comedor
<Tiffon> regreo en un ratin suerte a cuidarse
<antonio_> Tiffon: ok
<antonio_> yo dejo esto compilando y enseguida vuelvo
<locum> mimecar,  tas x ahi?
<dannyLopez> agragando una nueva ruta de red me pide 3 datos: nombre servidor y carpeta, esos los lleno con...?
<locum> alguien sabe de algun tutorial para ponerle los festivos al calendario ?
<antonio_> ya estoy por aki de nuevo
<antonio_> e tenido que usar el sudo para el make install
<antonio_> mimecar: hay que reiniciar?
<antonio_> ahora regreso voy a reiniciar
<mimecar> locum: ya los has añadido al calendario de evolution?
<antonio_> gracias a todos ya se me soluciono el problema del wifi
<antonio_> adios nos vemos gracias a todos
<locum> mimecar,  no que va si todavia no se como va el tema
<mimecar> ya has ejecutado evolution?
<locum> si lo tengo abierto
<locum> pero no comprendo como va el tema del calendario con los festivos
<mimecar> ¿has añadido los festivos al calendario?
<locum> al parecer procede de ical de mac
<locum> no, como se hace?
<mimecar> mira en las preferencias del calendario
<locum> no hay opcion para eso
<locum> tengo las preferencias abiertas ahora mismo
<locum> mimecar,  estoy en 11.04
<mimecar> si no te sale busca un calendario con los festivos y lo importas
<locum> tampoco le veo la opcion de importar pero bueno la buscare
<locum> el tema es donde localizar el calendario
<mimecar> en google calendar
<xangua> los de google calendar ofrecen para varios países
<xangua> mmm lo malo que quitaron la función de buscar calendarios publicos
<locum> <mmm
<locum> estoy en google calendar pero no pone los festivos
<mimecar> locum: añade el calendario de festivos
<locum> viene como calendarios interesantes
<locum> ya lo tengo incorporado al google calendar
<mimecar> copia la ruta del calendario y la importas en evolution
<locum> te refieres a la url
<locum> pq tambien tiene exportacion como .zip
<mimecar> la del calendario, no la del navegador
<locum> mimecar,  x donde anda eso?
<mimecar> en el listado de calendario de google calendar
<locum> hacer publico?
<mimecar> el calendario de festivos es público
 * Shanak hola
<Exio4> Hola! :)
<locum> mimecar,  pues no lo encuentro
<Exio4> Herjo: hola!?? XD
<Herjo> ¬¬
<Exio4> Herjo: que pasa? XD
<Exio4> vamos al ot
<Exio4> !ot
<Exio4> .|
<Exio4> :|
<tabunet_iptt> Hola chicos
<tabunet_iptt> necesito resolver un pequeño inconveniente
<tabunet_iptt> seguro que es una tontería
<tabunet_iptt> A ver estoy intentando a instalar una herramienta con wine
<tabunet_iptt> concretamente es Google Music manager pero me dice que no puede ser instalada con privilegios
<tabunet_iptt> yo simplemente hice marcarlo como ejecutable y darle al desplegable de abrir con wine y listo
<tabunet_iptt> y me dice que naranjas de la china
<cousteau> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=13112 -> aquí dicen que va de gold
<cousteau> bueno, en http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=23566 uno dice que "oro" y el otro que no se instala
<cousteau> parece que la única forma es instalar en windows y copiar
<tabunet_iptt> a ver chicos si podeís ayudarme
<tabunet_iptt> me pasa esto http://imgur.com/5vrO2 no  hice nada raro
<cousteau> tabunet_iptt, como ya he dicho en appdb dicen que el instalador no funciona en wine
<tabunet_iptt> simplemente descargué el programa music manager.exe le marqué los permisos de ejecución para wine y le di a abrir con el configurador de wine
<tabunet_iptt> ahhhh perdona
<tabunet_iptt> no te había leido
<dannyLopez> cousteau ☛ asi quedo el script de amarok http://pastebin.com/etmiULN4 y así quedo el conkyrc gracias man, ahora trato de averiguar es como poner el estado de amarok (play pause stop)
<cousteau> tendrás que usar GetStatus en vez de GetMetadata
<luckatoni> dannyLopez, para que sirve este script?
<dannyLopez> qdbus: I don't know how to display an argument of type '(iiii)'
<cousteau> qdbus org.kde.amarok /Player GetStatus   devuelve 4 enteros
<dannyLopez> luckatoni ☛ para comunicar el amarok con el conky
<cousteau> parece que es un bug
<luckatoni> y el objetivo si no es mucho preguntar dannyLopez ?
<cousteau> luckatoni, mostrar lo que está escuchando en conky
<cousteau> por si acaso se le olvida
<dannyLopez> para ver lo que se reproduce en amarok en el conky para los que no tenemos RB o MPD
<luckatoni> ok, gracias por la informacion,
<carlos> buenas tardes, tengo una consulta: acabo de instalar ubuntu y quiero que me monte automaticamente una particion al inicio la que esta ubicada en /dev/sda8. tipo fat32.  como debo hacerlo?
<Exio4> carlos: revisas informacion sobre el /etc/fstab ?
<carlos> si, de hecho sigo lo que me dice en http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/4028, pero me da error al iniciar, me dice que hubieron errores
<carlos> y me da la opcion de presionar s o M para montar manualmente
<jorge4>  Hola muy wenas a todos...uso Ubuntu 11.04 y desde la instalación he realizado las actualizaciones bien..pero hoy me dice: Failed to fetch http://....y l aURL...¿Sabeis que es esto Failed to fetch?
<cousteau> que no ha podido encontrar el servidor, supongo... ¿qué URL es?
<Handlx> k
<Handlx> abajo de bajar virtualbox en synaptic
<Handlx> donde puedo ver lo k descargue ?
<Handlx> ???
<debsan> Handlx, de que hablás ?? explicate mejor
<Handlx> jejeejej
<Handlx> yas bueno
<Handlx> mira abri el    synaptic
<debsan> sí
<Handlx> y puse virtual box
<Handlx> virtualbox
<Handlx> descargue todo lo que habia k descargar
<Handlx> ahora que puedo hacer?
<Handlx> quiero isntalar el virtual box
<debsan> synaptic es directamente para instalar paquetes. Que paquetes instalaste ?
<Handlx> ps puse virtualbox
<debsan> synaptic los baja y los instala !
<Handlx> a yammm
<Handlx> y donde lo busco ahora?
<debsan> sistema -> accesorios -> virtualbox
<debsan> o por los menus, no sé que versión tenés
<Handlx> hay algo que se llama vboxgtk
<debsan> fijate si es ese ...
<Handlx> virtual box ose
<debsan> seguramente es ese
<Handlx> jajajaja
<Handlx> creo que antes tenia instlado otro virtual box xD
<Handlx> chipas
<Handlx> una pregunta mira voy a instalar windows XP
<debsan> no se que es eso
<Handlx> en vbox xD
<Handlx> jajajajaja
<Handlx> bueno ya veo k hago lkuego te pido ayuda xD
<Handlx> debian y ubuntu se parecen?
<Handlx> dicen k ubuntu se baso en debian?
<debsan> se basa en debian
<debsan> continuamente lo hace
<Handlx> mira ahora quiero bscar open office
<Handlx> en synaptic que nombre pongo?
<Handlx> open office?
<Exio4> Handlx: busca libreoffice :D
<Handlx> libreoffice ?
<Handlx> no es open office?
<jorge4> ok..gracias..si he cambiado el servidor y ya descargo todo bien...Un saludo
<Handlx> puse openoffice
<Handlx> y me salen varias cosas
<Handlx> instalado todo eso ?
<elgallero> hola, les comunico que no necesito ayuda de ninguna clase
<Handlx> yo si como instalo openoffice
<debsan> Handlx, fijate si existe libreoffice instalá ese
<Handlx> ok
<Handlx> buscare libreoffice
<mimecar> Handlx: en ubuntu 11.04 tienes libreoffice
<mimecar> en BT seguramente tendrás openoffice
<Handlx> uhmmm
<Exio4> elgallero: jajaaj
<elgallero> Handlx: quizas vete a leer a san google
<Handlx> mimecar,  como puedo saber si tengo openoffice
<Handlx> algun comando?
<mimecar> lo tendrás en synaptic
<Handlx> no sale libreoffice
<Handlx> como lo bajo o lo instalo ?
<mimecar> Handlx: si en tu distribución solo está openoffice no podrás poner libreoffice
<Handlx> pero no es lo mismo?
<mimecar> no
<casa> hola a todos
<casa> necesito ayuda
<mimecar> !ask casa
<kubot> casa: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<casa> como puedo crear una webcam en vivo desde mi ubuntu 10.10_
<casa> ?
<mimecar> tu sistema reconoce la webcam?
<casa> mimecar, si
<Exio4> casa: hola? :D
<casa> Exio4, hola
<Handlx> emmmm      ya mira en BT no hay openoffice
<Handlx> que puedo hacer ahroa entonces ?
<mimecar> con que cliente quieres hacer la comunicación?
<casa> mimecar, con vlc
<mimecar> Handlx: mira si está libreoffice
<Handlx> mimecar,  en synaptic ?
<mimecar> casa: no he usado vlc para hacer eso
<mimecar> Handlx: si
<Handlx> mimecar,  busque en synaptic pero no hay
<casa> mimecar, o el que sea, mientras funcione :)
<mimecar> Handlx: uno de los dos tienes que tener
 * casa se pregunta que hace Exio4 en este canal
<mimecar> casa: una cosa es usar la webcam para el msn y otra lo que quieres hacer tu
<casa> xd
<casa> mimecar, claro
<casa> ya hice un streaming
<Handlx> mimecar,  en synaptic si encontre openoffice
<casa> pero de audio
<casa> como una radio
<Exio4> casa: jajaja
<mimecar> casa: si es para audio, para que quieres la webcam?
<casa> mimecar, para ver (?)
<mimecar> ok
<casa> mimecar, para un sistema de seguridad
<mimecar> cualquiera podrá acceder a tu ip si usas vlc
<Handlx> algun reproductor de dvd?
<Handlx> de mp3 ?
<Handlx> algun nombre de programa ?
<casa> mimecar, eso pense :( necesito seguridad tambien
<mimecar> busca algúns ervidor de streaming
<mimecar> que no sea vlc
<casa> he buscado, pero ninguno funciona
<casa> hay uno para debian
<casa> que se llama wec}bcam_server
<casa> y como no esta en ubuntu, lo compile
<casa> pero al final no resulto
<casa> mimecar con el vlc puedo hacer el streaming pero localmente, por ahora quiero probar
<casa> mimecar, osea quiero transmitir la webcam por el vlc por internet, porque ahora solo puedo localmente
<mimecar> si te funciona de forma local funcionará por internet
<mimecar> siempre que habilites los puertos en el router
<casa> es que me funciona local por localhost
<casa> no por ip publica
<mimecar> abre los puertos en el router y redirecciona a tu equipo
<casa> ok
<casa> Exio4, conoces de redes?
<casa> Exio4, ._. ???
<Exio4> casa: seguro..
<Exio4> y casa... que hago aca? Xd
<casa> Exio4, no lo se .-. dime tu ._. XD
<Exio4> casa: jajaja XD vamos al ot XD!
<Exio4> !ot
<casa> Exio4,  mejor vamos a poringa
<casa> xD
<Exio4> casa: xD! dale ¬¬
<Exio4> Que aca nos comeremos un ban :P
<casa> uno? miles!!
<Exio4> okz.. vale
<casa> Exio4, que hace un niño como tu en P!?
<Exio4> casa: vamos al OT [#ubuntu-es-offtopic] sin '['']' .. aca nos comeres un par de bans..
<casa> #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<tabunet_iptt> bueno voy a estar un poco ausente, que voy a cenar pero gracias por todo, un saludo
<Exio4> :D
<granjero> buenas! alguien me puede recomendar lectura sobre redes¿?
<k-milogars> esa
<k-milogars> http://books.google.es/books?id=WWD-4oF9hjEC&printsec=frontcover&dq=redes+de+computadoras&hl=es&ei=CHH-TfasGsO_tgfu5Oi6Dg&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=book-thumbnail&resnum=1&ved=0CDYQ6wEwAA#v=onepage&q&f=false
<granjero> gracias k-milogars
<k-milogars> ok
<elgallero> k-milogars: no tienes un enlace mas largo por ahi?
<k-milogars> jajajajaj
<elgallero> granjero: hello parner
<k-milogars> me dio pereza pegarlo en un tiny
<k-milogars> :)
<elgallero> granjero y elgallero juntos, haber como les va
<granjero> =)
<elgallero> puro ranchero tecnologico
<kampyacr> hola, muy buenas noches a todos
<jc51> kampyacr, Buenas noches
<jeggz> ayudenme con wine, al instalar Ares con el Wine como era de esperarse me dio el problema en ares con la conexion la red, entonces lo desinstale, pero aun continua en la lista de aplicaciones de wine
<kampyacr> que tal?  Llevo uno dias con ubuntu 11.04  y me guistaria sabes como modificar la tas de refresco de la pantalla
<jc51> kampyacr, Ya revisaste las opciones de pantalla en el menú Sistema?
<kampyacr_> hol  de nuevo
<kampyacr_> se me bloqueo el quipo  y me parpadeaban las luces del telcado
#ubuntu-es 2012-06-11
<ELETRONICO_HW> se q no es el canal indicado, pero no se donde preguntar, necesito alguien q me oriente en C
<lopez> dabor, si cambio de sata a ahci me reconoce los discos sata ?
<rowan> Buenas, al utilizar las teclas del volumen se muestra el dibujo que aumente o disminuye el volumen pero no pasa nada... sigue igual... como hago para que con las teclas  pueda modificar el volumen?
<lopez> rowan, intentaste con la combinacion de teclas?
<rowan> lopez, si eso es precisamente lo que pasa con la combinacion se mueve el dibujo pero no pasa nada con el volumen
<lopez> rowan, es notebook o equipo de escritorio ?
<rowan> notebook
<rowan> lopez, notebook
<rowan> Buenas, al utilizar las teclas del volumen se muestra el dibujo que aumente o disminuye el volumen pero no pasa nada... sigue igual... como hago para que con las teclas  pueda modificar el volumen?
<Biblioclasta> rowan, que version de ubunt usas?
<rowan> 12.04
<rowan> entorno xfce
<Biblioclasta> lo siento, no conozco en detalle xfce, en ubuntu a veces sucede que  sube y baja el volumen de otra salida, y no de la salida en uso así que tendrias que verificar primero que este seleccionada la salida y que al subir y bajar el bolumen lo haga de la salida en uso
<rowan> gracias si me funciono
<ignacio> hola
<ignacio> necesito ayuda
<ignacio> necesito saver como se paran las X en xubuntu 12.04
<ignacio> algien me puede ayudar...?
<jotaxpe> hola, tengo ubuntu 11.04 lo formatie hace poco, tengo un problema al suspender el equipo (es un netbook lenovo) ya que a su vez a veces me avisa que no logra montar swap, ahora ultimo no me avisa al encender el equipo, pero si abro gparted, visualizo mis 3 particiones y  unas particiones mas no reconocidas (2 de 2gb cada una) como puedo solucionar el problema? ademas es un netbook y no tengo lector externo en estos momentos..
<jotaxpe> y gparted no logra formatear a swap esas particiones...
<itxshell> jotaxpe,  no necesitas la swap obligatoriamente
<jotaxpe> pero el problema de suspender no es por eso?
<itxshell> pero si deseas tenerla dime cuantas particiones primarias tienes?
<itxshell> primero resolvemos lo de la swap
<jotaxpe> o no?
<jotaxpe> ok
<itxshell> no deberia  yo uso en algunas pcs ubuntu sin swap
<itxshell> cuantas particiones primarias tiene en ese disco?
<jotaxpe> tiene 3 particiones
<jotaxpe> de 80 gb aproximadamente
<itxshell> lo ideal es que la Ext sea primaria y la swap no
<itxshell> tienes winbugcito instalado en ese pc?
<jotaxpe> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1034874/
<jotaxpe> No solo ubuntu
<jotaxpe> jeje
<itxshell> bueno cree la swap si lo ve necesario
<itxshell> si solo tiene 3 particiones primarias no le veo el problema si tiene windows recuerde que el tiene dos particiones primarias
<jotaxpe> si esque lo creia necesario por que al monento de suspender no puedo volver a prenderlo, tengo ke apagarlo y prenderlo nuevamente
<jotaxpe> no tiene windows
<itxshell> sabe que hace la opcion suspender' y como se reanima el sistema?
<jotaxpe> si
<itxshell> ok
<jotaxpe> antes tenia instalado ubuntu 10.04, al momento de cerrar la pantalla, se supende, asi lo tenia configurado... pero ahora instale ubuntu 11.04 y suspendo y no logra retomar
<jotaxpe> en realidad utilizo bastante el suspender como es un netbook
<jotaxpe> y yo kreia ke es por kuestion del swap
<jotaxpe> :P
<obelich> holas buenas noches
<Duende> hola gente .... un problema, quiero ir a la página de una pagina en especial  pero me sale otra pagina que tiene el mismo nombre de la pagina que busco pero, me sale un capcha ...
<Duende> alguna idea??
<saranpio> no
<Guest16365> HLA
<Guest16365> hola
<Duende> hola
<guest-Rmazhj> hola chicos yo se que ustedes pueden salvarme
<guest-Rmazhj> ayer me ayudaron en este foro y no podia ingresar a mi usuario oracle creado de manera distinta , me hicieron cambiar los parametros para el ligthgdm
<chilicuil> hola guest-Rmazhj o/
<chilicuil> sip, ese fui yo
<guest-Rmazhj> y el truco es que ahora no puedo loguearme como mi usuario normal
<guest-Rmazhj> pero eso no seria problema podria loguearme como root
<guest-Rmazhj> peroo cuando presiono alt ctrl
<guest-Rmazhj> y pongo mi root y mi contras
<guest-Rmazhj> el bash se repite me vuleve a pedir pero no manda error de autentificacion
<guest-Rmazhj> y no puedo seleccionar otro usuario de ligthgdm
<guest-Rmazhj> ahora les escribo de la unica cuenta que ingresa
<chilicuil> entonces solo te puedes logear con el de oracle?
<guest-Rmazhj> que es la GUEST
<guest-Rmazhj> tampoko ya
<chilicuil> mmm, tampoco?
<chilicuil> hiciste algun cambio?, porque primero te dejaba y despues no?
<chilicuil> alguna actualizacion?
<guest-Rmazhj> ya bueno cuando estaba como oracle comente la linea
<guest-Rmazhj> del ligthgdm
<chilicuil> cual?
<guest-Rmazhj> la que me pidieron aumentar
<chilicuil> ohhh, debiste dejarla guest-Rmazhj ...
<guest-Rmazhj> el caso es que la puse adelante de todas al pricipio todo bien
<guest-Rmazhj> es que debia cambiare ese paramtro cuando lo necesite
<guest-Rmazhj> y no me puedo loguear de ninguna manera
<guest-Rmazhj> estoy haciendo su , su - sudo pero me interfiere esto setgid: Operation not permitted
<chilicuil> si, es que guest no tiene permisos para hacerlo
<chilicuil> guest-Rmazhj: logeate por una tty
<chilicuil> es decir presiona Ctrl-Alt+F2
<guest-Rmazhj> es que como te digo la tty pongo las credenciales y me vuelve a pedri
<chilicuil> una vez dentro, ve por el archivo y dejalo como estaba
<guest-Rmazhj> esa seria la opcion
<chilicuil> mmm, has intentado con todas las credenciales?, con la de tu usuario, con la de oracle.., y con la de root, en caso de que la tuvieras (ubuntu no tiene contraseña de root)
<guest-Rmazhj> siii
<guest-Rmazhj> estuve pensando con una live usb
<guest-Rmazhj> modificar ese archivo
<guest-Rmazhj> o tal vez en el grub seria la segunda opcion del kernel o algo asi
<guest-Rmazhj> me pueden dar el directorio para modificarlo
<guest-Rmazhj> tengo varios gestores graficos talv e con kde pueda avanzr
<guest-Rmazhj> que dicen
<pericotito> ya manes ya tengo
<pericotito> root
<pericotito>  me loguee con un usuario que cree hace un time
<pericotito> esta es mi configuracion [SeatDefaults]
<pericotito> user-session=ubuntu
<pericotito> greeter-session=unity-greeter
<pericotito> greeter-show-manual-login=true
<pericotito> vuelvo si lo soluciono
<pericotito> ya manes necesito que me ayuden a descifrar esto leei el tutorial y dice que ese error es un error de el script asi que dieron la solucion solo que no la intepreto tan bien NOTE: You may find the following error message during /etc/init.d/oracle/stop:
<pericotito> Shutdown Oracle: ulimit: 25: bad number
<pericotito> You can then update /u01/app/oracle/product/11.2.0/dbhome_1/bin/emctl with #!/bin/bash to solve the problem:
<pericotito> export ORACLE_HOME=/u01/app/oracle/product/11.2.0/dbhome_1
<pericotito> sed -i 's/^#!\/bin\/sh -f\s*/#!\/bin\/bash -f/g' $ORACLE_HOME/bin/emctl
<pericotito> References
<pericotito> he manes como cuedo desabilitar un script que asigne al comienzo del este es el comando
<pericotito> update-rc.d-insserv oracle defaults 99 01
<pericotito> es como si al init le ubiese asignado un script
<Gosset_Inofensiu> hola buenos días
<Gosset_Inofensiu> tengo un problema houston
<Gosset_Inofensiu> en gnome-classic sin efectos ubuntu 12.04, cada vez que abro el nautilus por 1a vez al iniciar sesión se me cuelga durante 1 minutos, el proceso nautilus consume el maximo de memoria y de cpu durante este minuto y luego todo vuelve a la normalidad, se ven los iconos etc.. Pero es fastidioso. Alguna idea?
<Android72> hola amigos...
<Gosset_Inofensiu> vale, lo he comprobado, es cuando abro por 1a vez una particion ntfs
<Android72> ustedes han manejado la terminal de su android?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> veo que es un bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/999975
<Android7> perdonen amigos....alguien respondio???
<Gosset_Inofensiu> no Android7  nadie :(
<Android7> alguien utilizo la terminal de android?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> tampoco respondieron a mi error
<Gosset_Inofensiu> yo no
<Gosset_Inofensiu> yo uso ubuntu
<Gosset_Inofensiu> no hay ningun canal dedicado a android?
<Android7> ok sorry
<Gosset_Inofensiu> en freenode
<Gosset_Inofensiu> ?
<Android7> ok
<Android7> yarolinux
<eduardo_> buenas gente!
<eduardo_> una consulta, como puedo hacer para dejar una unidad compartida en un punto de montaje?
<eduardo_> me puedo conectar, pero me gustaría dejarla montada en, por ejemplo, /empresa/compartida
<eduardo_> alguien en casa?
<Alvaro-iqQ> hola buenos dias
<Alvaro-iqQ> alguien me ayuda
<Alvaro-iqQ> a pensar,,,,jjiji+
<Alvaro-iqQ> tengo un server ubuntu 10.04 lts
<Alvaro-iqQ> trabajando bien
<Alvaro-iqQ> servidor de dominio
<Alvaro-iqQ> monte una pagina
<Alvaro-iqQ> web mail
<Alvaro-iqQ> y se me ocurrio crear unidades virtuales compartidas
<Alvaro-iqQ> y fue donde se me lleno de virus
<Alvaro-iqQ> y se me ocurrio la genial idea de instlar el clamav
<Alvaro-iqQ> lo desintale,,,,,pero me bloqueo los puertos,,,,no puedo entrar del putti,, ni del wincsp
<Alvaro-iqQ> y tengo el musql abajo
<Alvaro-iqQ> mysql
<Alvaro-iqQ> le di un mysqlcheck,,,
<Alvaro-iqQ> o no pasa nada
<Alvaro-iqQ> exista elaguien aqui
<sebastien> hola como hacer la ene espanola uso un teclado francés
<Math1Us> hola
 * xoan buenas
<smatic> alguien sabe donde dictan cursos online gratuitas de certificacion linux, ubuntu otra distribucion
<Deckon> certificacion linux?, smatic certificaciones novel o redhat dices?
<smatic> si pero q se gratuito hay alguno Deckon
<nilsonmorales> quien sabe de algun curso linux facil en pdf
<nilsonmorales> ya google y solo cursos avanzados he encotrado
<smatic> cursos linux  en linea y gratuitos
<guampa> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<guampa> por favor, preguntas generales sobre linux en #ubuntu-es-cafe
<nilsonmorales> gracias guampa
<guampa> no es nada
<p1ngus> hola a todos. ¿alguien utiliza LXDE?
<GridCube> !pregunta p1ngus
<kubot> p1ngus: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<p1ngus> quiero que lxde inicie sesion automaticamente
<p1ngus> ¿como lo configuro par que inicie automaticamente?
<Biblioclasta> lxde es lubuntu?
<p1ngus> si
<Biblioclasta> esta la opción en en la configuracion de usuario
<p1ngus> ah, la voy a buscar, gracias :D
<GridCube> p1ngus, automaticamente como sin pedir contraseña y eso?
<p1ngus> si
<GridCube> tenes que editar este archivo:
<carnau> p1ngus, http://lmgtfy.com/?q=lxde-autologin-inicio-automatico
<GridCube> !google | carnau
<kubot> Mientras que Google es útil para solucionar problemas, muchos nuevos usuarios no saben como usarlo bien aún. Por favor no digas "busca en google" cuando ellos hacen una pregunta.
<carnau> GridCube, si lo he buscado por él
<carnau> sólo ha de entrar en el link...
<p1ngus> ya hice esos pasos
<p1ngus> edite el archivo
<GridCube> p1ngus, /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<p1ngus> pero no me dio resultado
<p1ngus> espera
<p1ngus> es que creo que tengo lxsession
<p1ngus> no lightdm
<GridCube> cambia > user-session=lubuntu
<GridCube> que lubuntu estas usando?
<p1ngus> edite /etc/lxdm/default.conf y puse autologin=miusuario
<p1ngus> como dice la pagina que me enviaste
<GridCube> yo no te envie nada
<GridCube> p1ngus, que version de lubuntu estas usando?
<p1ngus> no se, a ver ahora vengo, voy a fijarme
<Biblioclasta> en 12.04 propiedades de sistema/usuario/contraseña/no preguntar contraseña al inicar sesion
<GridCube> Biblioclasta, eso es un ubuntu
<pegasus> buenas con todos, tengo una pregunta como puedo desabilitar el acceso remoto a un servidor por que otra persona lo administraba ahora lo estoy administrando yo, bueno he visto el firewall y el unico puerto abierto era el ssh lo he bloqueado todos los demas estan cerrados con lo que he hecho estoy seguro que la otra persona ya no va a entrar a mi servidor ¿si o no?
<GridCube> yo creo que si
<GridCube> pero la verdad no sabria decirte
<Biblioclasta> GridCube, voy a verificar tengo lubuntu en otra maquina :S
<Biblioclasta> en lubuntu esta en cambiar contraseña la opción
<Biblioclasta> pegasus, si están todos los puertos cerrados, no debería poder entrar nadie
<pegasus> quisiera estar 100% seguro que ya no va entrar, alguna sugerencia  o con eso es suficiente
<Biblioclasta> como la administraba? ssh, vnc, nomachine?
<pegasus> no se como entraba de forma remota yo encontre ssh abierto asi que lo he cerrado
<pegasus> no se que programa utilizaba para entrar en forma remota
<Biblioclasta> cambiar los password de administracion y revocar los key de ssh sería también buena idea
<pegasus> ok buena idea
<Biblioclasta> verificar todas las interfaces de red
<Biblioclasta> por las dudas de que haya tambien un hamachi, o algo parecido
<Biblioclasta> que permita atravezar el firewal
<Biblioclasta> l
<pegasus> ok gracias por los consejos Biblioclasta y GridCube gracias a todos
<usuario1> buen día para todos amigos
<usuario1> hace unos días que intento grabar un screencast con recordmydeskopt
<usuario1> y no logro conseguir el audio
<usuario1> también intente con vlc
<usuario1> mi problema es el audio
<usuario1> no toma el audio interno del pc
<usuario1> alguno de uds. me hecharia una mano
<usuario1> ?
<GridCube> usuario1, abri pavucontrol y reviza que el mic este yendo al programa
<usuario1> gridcube, gracias desde ya, tenia instalado el pulseaudio, lo desinstale y ahora tengo alsa y jack
<usuario1> pero me estoy volviendo loco con las configuraciones
<GridCube> ah no se
<usuario1> ahora hice una prueba y logre grabar con audio incluido, pero es el audio del microfono y no del pc
<GridCube> nunca descubri como funciona jack
<GridCube> !jack
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'jack'.
<usuario1> si me dices como lo desinstalo
<usuario1> ya mimo lo hago
<usuario1> me quedaria entonces con alsa
<GridCube> no se
<GridCube> ps no se la verdad
<GridCube> yo uso pulse y no tengo problemas
<carnau> usuario1, revisa que en las propiedades de sonido, tengas activa tanto la entrada como la salida de audio asignadas a la tarjeta.
<usuario1> carnau, gracias
<usuario1> estoy intentando desinstalar jack mixes
<usuario1> jack mixer
<usuario1> para hacerme menos enredo
<usuario1> ya que tengo jack instalado y alsa
<carnau> generalmente es eso, que a veces uno selecciona la opción que no es y luego llega el follón.
<usuario1> tu me puedes decir como desinstalar jack mixer
<usuario1> tenia el pulse audio lo desinstale e instale el alsa
<GridCube> sudo apt-get purger jack-mixer?
<usuario1> ya lo hago gracias
<GridCube> s/purger/purge
<usuario1> E: Operación inválida: purger
<usuario1> eso me tira
<debsan> usuario1, purge!
<debsan> sudo apt-get purge jack-mixer
<debsan> usuario1, ^
<usuario1> fue la recomendacion
<usuario1> de gridcube
<GridCube> usuario1, :P si, pero mira que hice un s/
<GridCube> :D
<usuario1> ok
<GridCube> osea que quise decir purge y no purger ;)
<usuario1> ahora si, gracias de nuevo y disculpen que soy novato
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> no hay problema
<usuario1> voy a reiniciar el pc y regreso
<usuario1> puedo grabar screencast con recordmydesktop y con el  audio del mic tambien, pero no puedo grabar con el audio de la pc
<usuario1> porque??
<usuario1> e desinstalado pulse audio  e instale alsa
<usuario1> no puedo descubrir que es lo que me falta para grabar el sonido de mi pc en la camptura de recordmydesktop
<usuario1> limpia mi pc del jack-mixer
<usuario1> porque no lo entendia
<usuario1> ahora me encuentro con alsa, y me graba todo bien con video y sonido de mic. pero con el sonido de pc no sale
<usuario1> hay alguien que me heche una mano
<mimecar> para que quitas pulse audio?
<julian> buenas
<julian> ve, parceros, es que desde que actualice mi versión de ubuntu a la 12.04
<julian> la pc se me ha puesto muy lenta
<julian> ideas?
<mimecar> julian: crea un usuario nuevo
<julian> ademas del administrador?
<usuario1> mimecar quite el  pulse audio porque no veia solucion, quice probar con alsa
<mimecar> el usuario root no es un usuario normal
<julian> tons creo un usuario nuevo y la uso desde esa, y así funcionara normal??
<mimecar> julian: si es un problema de configuración funcionará
<julian> bien sera probar, pero incluso en la versión anterioir lo usaba desde el root
<julian> y no pasaba pero bien sera probar
<mimecar> julian: que entiendes por usarlo desde el root?
<usuario1> mimecar con pulse audio nisiquiera me grababa el mic
<usuario1> con alsa logre grabar el mic en la captura del escritorio
<usuario1> ahora me faltaria porder grabar el sonido de mi pc
<usuario1> tu me recomiendas que vuelva a instalar pulseaudio
<usuario1> ?
<mimecar> usuario1: conecta el altavoz al micrófono
<usuario1> como haces eso?
<mimecar> con un cable
<mimecar> es una forma de grabar el sonido del pc
<usuario1> es una opcion, si entiendo
<usuario1> mas creo que se puede internamente
<usuario1> con configuracion
<usuario1> es mas
<usuario1> lo he hecho alguna vez y ahora no puedo
<Biblioclasta> usuario1, que quieren lograr? llegue tarde a la charla, lo siento
<usuario1> ya hace un par de dias que intento y consulto aqui por que ya junte bronca,,, jajajajaj
<usuario1> eso que te pasa cuando no puedes solucionar algo
<Dzeg_-> buena tarde a todos... alguien me podria decir como puedo ver si tengo un puerto paralelo en ubuntu 12.04? soy novato
<mimecar> Dzeg_-: tu ordenador tiene puerto paralelo?
<Dzeg_-> mimecar: tengo un cable manhattan usb a paralelo
<usuario1> quiero grabar el sonido de mi pc y no puedo lograrlo
<mimecar> Dzeg_-: sudo tail -f /var/log/messages
<mimecar> y mira si el sistema lo detecta al conectar el cable
<Dzeg_-> miemcar: ejecutando...
<usuario1> biblioclasta: quiero grabar el sonido de mi pc con recordmydesktop, ya lo logre con el mic. pero nesecito grabar un conferencia online
<Dzeg_-> mimecar: tail: no se puede abrir «/var/log/messages» para lectura: No existe el archivo o el directorio
<mimecar> quitale la última s
<Biblioclasta> usuario1, tienes instalado el control de sonido de pulse audio?, no viene por default
<usuario1> si lo desinstale e instale alsa
<Dzeg_-> mimecar: igual
<usuario1> de esa manera pude grabar con el mic.
<usuario1> tu me recomiendas que lo vuelva a instalar a pulseaudio?
<Biblioclasta> si, deberian funcionar bien los dos juntos
<mimecar> Dzeg_-: estas usando sudo?
<usuario1> ok ya lo instalo
<Dzeg_-> mimecar: si!
<usuario1> y regreso
<Biblioclasta> ok
<Dzeg_-> tengo ubuntu 12.04
<Dzeg_-> x64
<Dzeg_-> por si hay algo que cambia
<mimecar> con ese comando te debería salir
<Dzeg_-> no sera porque
<Dzeg_-> mimecar: no sera que es porque yo cargo el modulo
<Dzeg_-> despues de que carga ubuntu
<Dzeg_-> y no crea el log?
<Biblioclasta> Dzeg_-, un puerto paralelo como los de las impresoras?
<mimecar> que módulo?
<Dzeg_-> mimecar: sudo modprobe usblp
<Dzeg_-> para que me reconozca el cable usb a paralelo
<Dzeg_-> que tengo
<mimecar> es el log del sistema
<mimecar> te tiene que salir si o si
<Dzeg_-> tons ni idea
<Dzeg_-> mimecar: si en caso tendria que agregar el puerto paralelo que tendria que hacer ya que este mi puerto se encuenra en /dev/usb/lp0
<Dzeg_-> ?
<mimecar> abrirlo
<mimecar> aunque me preocupa más que no tengas el log
<Dzeg_-> como hacerlo?
<mimecar> dependerá de lo que conectes a ese puerto
<Biblioclasta> mimecar, ahora /var/log/messages es var/log/syglog
<mimecar> Biblioclasta: en la 12.04?
<Biblioclasta> de la 11.10 en adelante
<mimecar> ok
<Dzeg_-> XD  me da el mismo mensaje
<Biblioclasta> syslog
<Biblioclasta> *var/log/syslog
<Dzeg_-> mimecar: te dire lo que estoy haciendo quiero controlar un carrito de control remoto por el puerto paralelo ejecutado desde una mi aplicacion JAVA aparte despues que se controle por voz
<Dzeg_-> biblioclasta: gracias
<mimecar> Dzeg_-: mucha suerte para eso
<mimecar> Java + puertos en linux puede ser entretenido
<Dzeg_-> lo es
<Dzeg_-> configurar el cable culero ese me esta cargando la gran "#$"#%
<Dzeg_-> mimecar:
<Dzeg_-> te mando un pastebin
<Dzeg_-> no se donde leer que tengo un paralelo
<mimecar> no lo vas a leer
<mimecar> si ya sabes el dispositivo asociado abrelo
<mimecar> con la librería que uses de Java
<Dzeg_-> http://pastebin.com/qcc5mFem
<Dzeg_-> MIMECAR: GRACIAS
<mimecar> conecta / desconecta el cable y mira si lo detecta el log
<Dzeg_-> mimecar: ok
<Dzeg_-> si reconoce una seria de valores como que encontro el usb y printer pero de todo hay algo que me llamo la atencion esto: Jun 11 13:14:04 dzegUbuntuPC udev-configure-printer: failed to claim interface
<Dzeg_-> que significa?
<Dzeg_-> que no encontro uan interfaz al final del cable
<Dzeg_-> osea que no hay nada conectado o que?
<mimecar> el puerto paralelo se suele usar para la impresora
<cousteau> el puerto paralelo no se usa para nada
<cousteau> estamos en 2012
<mimecar> cousteau: pues tienes a un usuario que lo usa
<Dzeg_-> mimecar: lo se pero en esto me lo pidieron que puedo hacer
<cousteau> pero...  sí, algunas impresoras antiguas, y algunos otros dispositivos antiguos
<Dzeg_-> gracias a todos gracias mimecar ver que pedo hago aqui!!!
<mimecar> Dzeg_-: suponiendo que funcionara
<mimecar> cómo lo vas a usar desde Java?
<Biblioclasta> Dzeg_-, después que cargas el modulo encuentras el puerto?
<cousteau> yo una vez hice un programa en C que controlaba el puerto paralelo, encendía y apagaba unos LEDs
<mimecar> cousteau: desde Java?
<Biblioclasta> Dzeg_-, /dev/usb/lp??
<cousteau> mimecar, en C...  pero básicamente usaba cosas del sistema
<cousteau> usaba las funciones, a ver...  `outb()`, nosequé del puerto LPT que es el 0x378...
<Dzeg_-> biblioclasta: si es que mi puerto paralelo es un cable usb a paralelo marca manhattan
<cousteau> http://www.epanorama.net/circuits/parallel_output.html#linuxprogramming
<mimecar> Dzeg_-: tienes una librería de Java para usar el puerto paralelo?
<Dzeg_-> rxtx.comm.jar para 64bits
<cousteau> ahí está lo que usé en C.  Si se puede traducir a Java, estupendo.
<mimecar> Dzeg_-: esa funciona en linux?
<cousteau> usé ioperm() y outb()
<cousteau> aunque necesita sudo para funcionar
<Biblioclasta> Dzeg_-, si vez el archivo entonces el modulo reconoce bien el puerto
<Biblioclasta> Dzeg_-,quiza  tengas que cambiarle los permisos a mano
<Dzeg_-> chmod 666? soy novato en linux?
<cousteau> ...y tiene que ser en java?
<Biblioclasta> Dzeg_-, el modulo no se carga automaticamente porque tiene conflictos con cups
<Dzeg_-> cousteau: el lo que yo manejo pero esto es mi primera vez que lo hago
<Dzeg_-> biblioclasta: no se carga automaticamente porque no se como hacerlo jejejej XD
<Dzeg_-> vere que puedo investigar sino encuentro les vuelvo a molestar!!!
<Dzeg_-> gracias
<Il_Javote> buenas
<Il_Javote> alguien podria darme una mano para recuperar mis contactos de evolucion?
<Il_Javote> alguien alli?
<mimecar> como no des más detalles...
<Il_Javote> te explico entonces
<Il_Javote> resulta ser que perdi el root pero conserve el home
<Il_Javote> por x motivos
<Il_Javote> fallas de disco
<Il_Javote> me quede con el home sano
<Il_Javote> y instale en toro disco el root
<mimecar> que entiendes por el root?
<Il_Javote> el tema es que cuando copiro los .conf y demas a mi usuario acttual del home viejo no me lo toma
<Il_Javote> osea
<Il_Javote> abro el evolucion y los contactos no se ven
<Il_Javote> supongo que es por un tema de permisos
<Il_Javote> o algo que identifique que no soy el usuario real para esa base
<mimecar> si los has copiado con tu usuario
<Biblioclasta> Il_Javote, a ver si entiendo el root y el home estaban en particiones o discos diferentes
<mimecar> los permisos son correctos
<Il_Javote> ok
<Il_Javote> claro
<Il_Javote> explico
<Il_Javote> el usuario anteriri se llamaba horacio
<Il_Javote> y el nuevo usuario desde donde trato de levantar es javier
<Il_Javote> el tema es que copie las carpetas de horacio a javier y nada
<mimecar> por permisos no parece que sea
<Il_Javote> solo lo unico que veo en el evolucion que me conservo fueron las tareas
<Il_Javote> ok
<buenaventura> probaste un chown recursivo del home del ususario?
<Il_Javote> no lo intente
<Il_Javote> ya mismo te cuento
<Il_Javote> nop
<Il_Javote> no da resultado
<mimecar> seguro que has copiado las carpetas correctas?
<Il_Javote> el directorio en donde se guardan los contactos es el .conf?
<Il_Javote> eso te iva a preguntar
<Biblioclasta> copiar funcinaria solo si el keyring es el mismo
<mimecar> .conf solo no creo
<Il_Javote> ok
<Il_Javote> copio todo el home viejo al nuevo y le tiro chown
<Il_Javote> y veo que pasa
<Biblioclasta> podes importar el keyring de la cuenta anterior?
<Il_Javote> como es eso??
<Il_Javote> no entiendo
<Il_Javote> keyring
<Il_Javote> disculpen la ignorancia
<Il_Javote> tengo entendido que eso compete a lo que va de repos, pero no tenia entendido que se hacia de forma local para los usuarios
<Il_Javote> de todos modos, como puedo hacer para recuperar el keyring?
<mimecar> comprueba que todos los datos de evolution esten en la carpeta que has copiado
<Il_Javote> ok
<Il_Javote> estoy en eso
<Il_Javote> nada
<Il_Javote> el tema es que encontre los keyring
<Il_Javote> y he importado el public
<xavi> Muy buenas
<xavi> Alguien me puede decir como instalar GNOME?
<xavi> Lo he intentado pero no me sale?!
<mimecar> qué versión de ubuntu usas?
<xavi> 12.04
<chilicuil> si usas ubuntu 12.04, necesitas instalar «gnome-panel», http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/03/gnome-classic-in-ubuntu-12-04-its-like-nothing-ever-changed
<mimecar> entonces ya tienes gnome
<xavi> como q tengo gnome?
<xavi> Si yo veo las imagenes de gnome y no es lo que tengo yo? Yo tengo Unity?
<mimecar> ubuntu 12.04 lleva gnome 3
<xavi> Soy novato en esto ehh... xD
<mimecar> unity es el gestor de ventanas
<mimecar> pero estas usando gnome 3
<xavi> buf ahra me he perdido total xD
<xavi> https://lamiradadelreplicante.files.wordpress.com/2012/04/gnome-shell.png
<xavi> Yo pense que era algo asi? xD
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> que pone en el nombre del archivo
<xavi> gnomeshell xD
<xavi> pues eso
<mimecar> lo has instalado?
<xavi> sudo apt-get gnome-shell?
<mimecar> es una opción
<mimecar> pero en estos momentos ya estas usando gnome
<xavi> osea?
<mimecar> instala el paquete si quieres
<xavi> E: Operación inválida: gnome-shell
<mimecar> si le dices que lo instale
<mimecar> igual te funciona mejor
<xavi> ok
<xavi> Y ahra?
<mimecar> **** apt-get install ****
<xavi> pero como la ejecuto?
<mimecar> sudo apt-get install programa
<Manzanitaz> Hola buenas tardes
<Manzanitaz> Como puedo monitorear mi red, que equipo consume mas ancho de banda ?
<xavi> Buenas
<mimecar> Manzanitaz: entrando en el router
<Manzanitaz> :S
<mimecar> o haciendo que todo pase por tu equipo
<Manzanitaz> tengo 1 servidor squid
<Manzanitaz> sirve?
<Manzanitaz> :!
<mimecar> si tienes un equipo con dos tarjetas de red...
<Manzanitaz> si tengo
<mimecar> ahí lo tendrás que poner
<Manzanitaz> esta instalado : squid + samba +dhcp
<Manzanitaz> q aplicacion me recomiendas?
<xavi> no acabo de entender lo del gnome-shell -.-
<xavi> lo instale y ahra?
<xangua> xavi: cierras tu sesión y seleccionas gnome shell
<xangua> hay un iconito al lado de su usuario en la pantalla de entrada...
<xavi> ok voy a probar
<_Richi24_> nick _Richie_
<_Richie_> Buenas, instale ubuntu 12.04 en una vostro 3450 con AMD Radeon HD 6600M Series
<_Richie_> le active los controladora de grafico privativo ATI/AMD
<_Richie_> pero no me funciona el 3D
<_Richie_> alguna idea de como hacer para que funcione
<xangua> _Richie_: los activaste y no reiniciaste la máquina¿ mmm o creo que con reiniciar la sesión basta
<_Richie_> si reinicie
<_Richie_> antes de activar en las areas de trabajo podia ver el movimiento de las aplicaciones
<_Richie_> ping, video, reproducto de audio en cada area
<_Richie_> ahora no
<_Richie_> esta estatico
<xavi> Garcias me ha funccionado
<_Richie_>  /msg NickServ identify rasrichi
<_Richie_>  /msg NickServ identify rasrichi1.X
<GridCube> _Richie_, pusiste tus claves a la vista de todos
<_Richie_> si se abrio la ventana
<_Richie_> jeje
<GridCube> ponete nuevas claves
<_Richie_> ya esta
<_Richie_> nueva clave
<_Richie_> queria decir solamente que solucione mi problema mirando esta web
<_Richie_> http://tech.deepumohan.com/2012/04/ati-radeon-hd-6600m-graphics-card-on.html
<Paiporta41> #gayvalencia
<Paiporta41> irc-hispano
<Guest18628> hola, alguien a activado trim en ubuntu 12.04?
<Guest18628> trim para ssd
<GridCube> nope
<xangua> Cómo puedo hacer para que ubuntu/pulseaudio cambie la salida automáticamente cuando conecto/desconecto los audífonos¿
<sebastian> buenas noches a todos, una consulta: hice una compilacion de escenas de distintas peliculas con DeVeDe, y me quedaron dos archicvos un bin y un cue, los quice transformar en iso con bchunk
<sebastian> pero me separo denuevo los videos en 14 archivos iso..
<sebastian> necesito grabar todos en un solo cd, como puedo hacer ?
<cousteau> sebastian, normalmente grabas el cue
<cousteau> el grabador de dvds típico sabrá qué hacer con ese archivo
<sebastian> cousteau, primero quice grabar el cue directamente con xfburn pero me graba un cd que no se puede reproducir..
<sebastian> pantalla en negro y ruido feo..
<sebastian> por eso lei un poco en internet
<sebastian> recomiendan para linux grabar iso que es mas viable...
<Biblioclasta> la vez que usado devede ha sido siempre entra pelicuala avi sale iso
<Biblioclasta> para el formato que elegi
<cousteau> sebastian, pues...  yo los cue los grabo bien
<cousteau> tienes un cd/dvd regrabable, para pruebas?
<Biblioclasta> sebastian, estas seguro que termina el proceso bien? siempre me ha dado de salida iso devede.
#ubuntu-es 2012-06-12
<sebastian> Biblioclasta, perdon tube que salir un minuto, no a mi me sale eso .cue y .bin
<sebastian> por ahí tendría que configurar algo...
<Biblioclasta> sebastian, en 12.04 + medibuntu me funciona sin problema tanto en ubuntu como en lubuntu
<sebastian> Biblioclasta, sera por que lo genero desde archivos mp4 ?
<sebastian> Biblioclasta, yo no puedo instalar 12-4, me despelota el video me funciona mejor el 11.4
<sebastian> tube que reistalar por culpa de ello..
<Biblioclasta> :/
<sebastian> alguna sugerencia de la comunidad ?
<Biblioclasta> sebastian, en 11.04 tuve problemas, cambio mencoder y devede todavia no funcionaba con ffmpg
<sebastian> entonces algun programita que si lo haga ?
<HoNgOuRu> alguien me ayuda con la pulseaudio ??? el el microfono envia lo que el output saca
<HoNgOuRu> estan como interconectados
<HoNgOuRu> alguna idea?
<sebastian> Biblioclasta, me podes decir como lo tenes configurados el tuyo ?
<Biblioclasta> HoNgOuRu, pon en mute el microfono, o pon en mute algunos de los monitores de entrada en el mixer de pulseaudio
<Biblioclasta> tengo instalado el repositorio medibuntu, sino ffmpg me funciona mal
<sebastian> medibuntu, eso que hace ?
<Biblioclasta> sebastian, puedes fijarte si en tu medibuntu en las preferencias puedes elegir entre mencoder y ffmpg?
<sebastian> yo no instale medibuntu
<sebastian> a ver si esta...
<Biblioclasta> medibuntu es un repositorio de paquetes privativos de multimedia entretenimiento y distraccion para ubuntu
<sebastian> aha.. che aca me aparece algo de dvdisaste ??
<Biblioclasta> es para recuperar datos de dvd, esta muy bueno
<sebastian> ahh bueno para otra ocasion servira , jejeje
<sebastian> entonces vos decis que instale ese repositorio nomas ?
<sebastian> digo el medibuntu
<Biblioclasta> si vas a trabajar con multimedia, si, definitivamente
<Biblioclasta> perdon, entre las opciones devede si podes elegir entre mencoder y ffmpg
<Biblioclasta> escribi cualquiera
<sebastian> bien ahi, estamos a tiempo... ajjaj a ver , en preferencias ?
<Biblioclasta> si
<sebastian> mira eso no lo encuentro.. pero si hay una opcion que dice "convertir solo archivos a mpg "
<Biblioclasta> que version es?
<sebastian> ya te digo
<sebastian> 3.17
<sebastian> hay otra mas conveniente  , en lubuntu 11.04, no?
<Biblioclasta> y va por la 3.21
<Biblioclasta> la version que tenes trabaja nada más que con mencoder
<Biblioclasta> no me acuerdo si en 11.04 o en 11.10 devede se rompio, porque ubuntu actualizo mencoder pero devede trabajaba nada más que con una versin vieja de mencoder
<Biblioclasta> lo que podes hacer es o instalar la version vieja de mencoder o instalar una version nueva de devede y ffmpg
<sebastian> como cual , de devede ?
<Biblioclasta> a ver si encuentro la pagina del desarrollador, es español y tiene un repositorio para ubuntu
<sebastian> ok
<Biblioclasta> la 3.17 dice que arreglo el problema de mencoder :S
<Biblioclasta> entonces quizá no es ese el problema
<cousteau> Biblioclasta, no crees que ya lo habrán arreglado?
<sebastian> mmm, hay q buscarle la buelta
<sebastian> si no , en vez de crear la iso , dejo que convierta los archivos a mpg, y despues los grabo con otro programa , como  xfburn por ejemplo...
<Biblioclasta> cousteau, es posible, pero durante todo un release no lo arreglaro, y el workaround en el reporte de bug era instalar la version nueva de la pagina del desarrollador
<cousteau> bueno, pero de una versión a otra de ubuntu lo van actualizando
<cousteau> además, ese tipo de cosas las suelen tratar con más cuidado en versiones LTS
<Biblioclasta> cousteau, eso es muy cierto
<Biblioclasta> cousteau, el problema es que sebastian esta usando una de las 11
<sebastian> amigos, ya me han dicho que me conviene tener la ultima version siempre, pero como les dije a mi me resulta alreves
<sebastian> Biblioclasta, mi placa de video no encaja en 12.04
<Biblioclasta> ok, suele pasar cada vez que actualizan X
<sebastian> ahora estoy mas que contento con el funcionamiento de mi pc..
<sebastian> solamente pasan estos detalles ..
<Biblioclasta> el problema es devede, veo.
<sebastian> y si
<Biblioclasta> lo que se me ocurre, baja la última version de devede de la página del desarrollador
<sebastian> ok, un paquete .dev ?
<Biblioclasta> si
<sebastian> entonces antes un purge de esta version, no?
<Biblioclasta> http://www.rastersoft.com/descargas/devede_3.22.0-1~rastersoft0_all.deb
<sebastian> ok
<Biblioclasta> no es mala idea, hacer purge
<sebastian> estoy aprendiendo eh?, jejeje
<Biblioclasta> jajaja
<sebastian> Biblioclasta, y si, se va a desinstalar tambien el   vcdimager mencoder
<sebastian> listo voy a instalar
<Biblioclasta> seguramente te va a volver a instalar cdimager y mencoder...
<sebastian> instalador de paquetes dev, de lubuntu...
<sebastian> si seguro, espero que ahora instale tambien el otro que necesito.. como era ?
<Biblioclasta> ffmpg
<Biblioclasta> es bastante más rápido que mencoder
<sebastian> ese , si , bueno esperemos que funque...
<sebastian> no me deja instalarlo..
<Biblioclasta> por que?
<sebastian> me pone: "Dispone de una version anterior en un canal de software"
<sebastian> y si lo instalo desde terminal ?
<Biblioclasta> no es mala idea
<sebastian> "en general se recomienda que instale el software desde los canales de software, ya que habitualmente tiene mejor soporte"
<sebastian> chan !!!
<Biblioclasta> es cierto, lo que dice
<sebastian> y claro.. no lo puedo contradecir no ?
<Biblioclasta> si, obvio que si
<Biblioclasta> instala desde linea de comando
<sebastian> bueno entonces...decime por favor la linia..
<sebastian> hasta ahi no llego todabía
<Biblioclasta> sudo dpkage install  y como quiera que se llame el pquete que bajaste
<sebastian> primero un cd ?
<Biblioclasta> dpkg
<Biblioclasta> no
<Biblioclasta> me perdi, porque un cd??
<sebastian> por que ya tengo el archivo descargado , digo...
<sebastian> en mi carpeta personal..
<Biblioclasta> ahhh
<Biblioclasta> si si
<sebastian> o lo descarga de nuevo la instalacion ?
<Biblioclasta> no
<Biblioclasta> sudo dpkg install nombre_del_archivo.deb
<sebastian> ok
<sebastian> Biblioclasta,  me podrías contar por que "dpkg" y no apt-get ?
<Biblioclasta> apt-get lo busca en los repositorios
<sebastian> ahaa... y dpkg derecho viejo.. de la carpeta?
<Biblioclasta> instala deb
<Biblioclasta> vuelvo en un rato
<ignacio> hola
<ignacio> algien me puede ayudar en algo?
<ignacio> porfavor
<sebastian> gente, no puedo instalar la version 3.22 de devede no me dejan las dependencias..
<sebastian> alguna sugerencia...?
<sebastian> hola alguien sabe como puedo forzar la version de un archivo en psynactic
<sebastian> ?
<sebastian> Biblioclasta, sigo con lo mismo , no pude instalar devede, porque no tngo instalado ffmpg, y no puedo instalar el ffmpg porque no  tengo las dependencias, una cadena sin favores.. jejej
<Biblioclasta> sebastian, mmm
<sebastian> mmm
<sebastian> el paquete ffmpeg, no sirve ?
<Biblioclasta> no, por eso se necesita medibuntu
<sebastian> mmm, instalo eso ?
<sebastian> desde synaptic
<sebastian> o como seria la cosa ?
<Biblioclasta> un minuto
<sebastian> ok
<Biblioclasta> en la página de medibuntu recomiendan usar esto
<Biblioclasta> sudo -E wget --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/$(lsb_release -cs).list && sudo apt-get --quiet update && sudo apt-get --yes --quiet --allow-unauthenticated install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get --quiet update
<sebastian> guauuu !! para que me fijo, parece un moño
<Biblioclasta> si, copialo directamente de la página de ellos
<sebastian> ahh, ok y le doy curso nomas en terminal?
<Biblioclasta> si
<Biblioclasta> con eso quedaría instalado medibuntu y tendrias las librerias multimedia actualizadas despues de un upgrade
<Biblioclasta> y podrias instalar ffmpg
<Biblioclasta> con suerte, claro
<sebastian> y bueno vamo a ver...
<sebastian> Biblioclasta, no me funca la url, 404 not found !
<Biblioclasta> me recordas la version que estas usando?
<Biblioclasta> de ubuntu digo
<sebastian> 11.04
<sebastian> Biblioclasta, estoy mirando aca.. http://packages.medibuntu.org/natty/index.html
<sebastian> eso sería ?
<Biblioclasta> si
<sebastian> medibuntu-keyring ?
<Biblioclasta> deb http://packages.medibuntu.org/ natty free non-free
<Biblioclasta> medibuntu-keyring el la clave pgp de medibuntu
<Biblioclasta> con lo que firman los paquetes
<sebastian> entonces..?
<Biblioclasta> entonces hay que bajar la clave de medibuntu
<Biblioclasta> agregarla
<Biblioclasta> y agregar el repositorio que te pase
<sebastian> bueno , la bajo de ahi entonces..
<Biblioclasta> aunque creo que si agregas el repositorio la clave la baja sola
<sebastian> que repositorio ?
<Biblioclasta> deb http://packages.medibuntu.org/ natty free non-free
<sebastian> le doy aca? : If you have already enabled Medibuntu, click here to automatically install this package. For a manual download, use the table below.
<Biblioclasta> sip
<Biblioclasta> ya instalaste el repositorio??
<sebastian> no , todabia, lo voy a hacer por terminal con el comando que dice ahí
<sebastian> esta instalandolo
<sebastian> Biblioclasta, una vez instalado cual sería el proximo paso.. instalar ffmpg ?
<Biblioclasta> si
<Biblioclasta> luego devede
<Biblioclasta> y deberia funcionar
<Biblioclasta> con suerte
<sebastian> amigo, me tiro actualizaciones al toque que termino...
<Biblioclasta> librerias para actualizar?
<sebastian> che me tiro un par de errores , las actualizaciones no se realizaron
<Biblioclasta> que errores?
<Biblioclasta> pastebin
<sebastian> no se, ya se fueron.. ups.
<sebastian> Aceptar compulsivo...
<sebastian> pero algo como que ya se ejecuto la actualizacion desde otro lado, y que hay que cerrar no se que para que funcionen..
<Biblioclasta> ahh
<Biblioclasta> synaptic esta abierto??
<sebastian> no pero en terminal esta laburando el segundo comando que dice la pagina...
<Biblioclasta> ah bien
<sebastian> sudo apt-get install app-install-data-medibuntu apport-hooks-medibuntu
<sebastian> para el soporte no?
<Biblioclasta> eso es para el software center
<Biblioclasta> no agrega nada indispensable
<sebastian> ahi termino...
<Biblioclasta> sudo apt-get upgrade
<sebastian> eso para que sería ?
<Biblioclasta> actualizar por si quedo algo viejo
<sebastian> ok
<Biblioclasta> https://dl-ssl.google.com/android/eclipse/
<Biblioclasta> que equivoque de ventana
<sebastian> :)
<sebastian> Biblioclasta, termino..
<sebastian> ahora, sudo apt-get install ffmpg ?
<Biblioclasta> sip
<Biblioclasta> previo cruce de dedos
<sebastian> che no se encuentra el paquete ffmpg
<Biblioclasta> ffmpeg
<sebastian> ok
<sebastian> listo
<Biblioclasta> ahora devede, y a ver si pide algo más
<sebastian> ok
<sebastian> no me tira un error...
<Biblioclasta> que error?
<sebastian> Las opciones marcadas con [*] producen una salida extensa,
<sebastian> !filtrela con `les' o con `more'
<kubot> sebastian: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<Biblioclasta> volvi
<Biblioclasta> sebastian, desconecte un rato, que error laga la insntalacion de devede? pastebin
<sebastian> ahi te digo:
<sebastian> dpkg: error al procesar devede_3.22.0-1-rastersoft0_all.deb
<sebastian> (--install):
<Biblioclasta> pastebin
<sebastian> ok
<sebastian> Biblioclasta, http://pastebin.com/P7JFtjMT
<Biblioclasta> ho
<Biblioclasta> sudo dpkg --install devede_3.22.0-1~rastersoft0_all.deb
<sebastian> ya esta..
<sebastian> instalando
<sebastian> esta instalado..
<Biblioclasta> :D
<sebastian> joyita
<sebastian> porcelana china! jaja
<sebastian> a ver como funca...
<Biblioclasta> y queda probar con un archivo de video bien corto,  y ver si da como salida una iso
<sebastian> sip, eso voy a hacer...
<sebastian> Biblioclasta, un archivo de 6m y todabia va en 37%
<sebastian> es lenta mi pc...
<Biblioclasta> y bue...
<sebastian> un cd completo puede tardar una noche entera..jajaja
<xangua> una cosa es que sea lenta tu pc y otra cosa es que sea lento tu servicio de internet
<sebastian> si,si ambas por igual...
<sebastian> :(
<sebastian> 4M
<sebastian> no me da para mas el cuero...
<sebastian> =)
<xangua> alguien sabe como hace para que la salida de audio en ubuntu cambie Automáticamente cuando enchufo/desenchufo los audífonos/bocinas con el pulseaudio y así ya no queden sonando las bocinas integradas¿ actualmente lo tengo que hacer Manualmente desde las preferencias de sonido jum
<sebastian> Biblioclasta, cue, bin :(
<Biblioclasta> :(
<sebastian> Einstein, en tu cara!! diferente procedimiento, mismo resultado...
<sebastian> jajaj
<Biblioclasta> que mal
<sebastian> Biblioclasta, será por que estoy convirtiendo mp4 ?
<sebastian> o el formato ntsc ?
<Biblioclasta> no
<Biblioclasta> si lo podes ver normalente lo puede pasar
<sebastian> no entiendo :B
<Biblioclasta> el log de devede dice algo?
<Biblioclasta> al terminar te dice proyecto terminado quemar?
<sebastian> no, dice Termindado... aceptar
<sebastian> no dice quemar en ningun lado
<Biblioclasta> igual el bin/cue se puede quemar y ver si se ve bien
<Biblioclasta> o montarlo mejor
<Biblioclasta> sebastian, con acetoneiso se pueden montar los bin/cue y con vlc podes ver si quedo bien la salida sin necesidad de quemar el dvd
<sebastian> ok
<sebastian> por hoy desisto, mañana sigo.. gracias igual
<jimlestat> #join # DaedalusX64
<danker> Hola a todos por aca
<danker> Ya esta aca el Thunderbird 13 para quien pueda estar interesado
<danker> http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/14994598/Actualizar-a-Thunderbird-13.html
<jotaxpe> alguien tiene problemas al suspender el equipo en ubuntu 11.04?
<jotaxpe> o tubo mejor
<jotaxpe> dicho
<chilicuil> jotaxpe: nop
<jotaxpe> ok
<jotaxpe> :(
<tecno> hola gente
<tecno> quisiera saber si conky funciona en gnome-shell
 * xoan buenas
<future> Hola, no puedo reproducir el video indicado, usando firefox 13, ¿vosotros podeis? :  http://www.blusens.tv/
<future> que complemento o paqueteria deberia instalar para que se reproduzca ese formato de video en firefox 13?
<r0ber> future, puede ser el flash
<future> r0ber tengo el plugin del flash player instalado y no creo que sea por el flash debe usarse quizas algun complemento en especial para reproducir ese video desde el navegador de firefox
<future> r0ber tu lo puedes reproducir?
<r0ber> si, en iceweasel (firefox en debian)
<r0ber> y tengo instalado ii  flashplugin-nonfree
<r0ber> ese es el que tienes tu ?
<future> yo tambien lo tengo instalado y no va
<future> para ese video
<r0ber> tienes instalado algún complemento del firefox para bloquear flash?
<future> si quizas sea eso aunque no entiendo por que , tengo el flashblock
<r0ber> desde luego yo no tengo instalado ningún codec de video ni nada raro, solo el fash no free y ya
<future> una vez que hago click en el icono de flashblock el video no se ejecuta
<future> en el icono play de flashblock
<future> bien probare a deactivar el flashblock a ver que pasa
<academia> por que no puedo ver las imagenes que pego en un archivo de word al abrir el archivo en libre office
<academia> ???
<mondokey> estoy intentando instalar mondo. He agregado el repo, ejecutado wget   ftp://ftp.mondorescue.org/ubuntu/12.04/mondorescue.pubkey y luego sudo apt-key add mondorescue.pubkey  pero a la hora de ejecutar apt-get mondo me sale el error: AVISO: ¡No se han podido autenticar los siguientes paquetes!
<hugodidier> Que tal buen día algun animado que me explique como compilar un kernel ventajas y desventajas?
<GridCube> !kernel
<kubot> El núcleo de Ubuntu es el kernel Linux, ver: http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Kernel o https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel (en inglés). No se recomienda compilar tu propio kernel, ya que este se actualiza regularmente y es una tarea para usuarios avanzados que puede dejar tu sistema inbooteable, si aún lo deseas puedes ver https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (inglés)
<m4v> hugodidier: si no sabes para que necesitas compilar un kernel, no necesitas compilarlo.
<hugodidier> y como puedo ser un usuario mas avanzado?
<hugodidier> :-D
<hugodidier> por ejemplo me gustaria hacer una distro desde 0
<GridCube> hugodidier, lee mucho, empeza a ayudar a arreglar bugs, sentite comodo con la programacion, descubri que temas te gustan mas, descubri como hace para que las cosas funcionen, hace tu propia distro
<tron_hack> Hola a todos!
<tron_hack> Necesito ayuda no puedo instalar ni remover un paquete.
<tron_hack> Ni siquira me deja actualizar Ubuntu.
<xangua> tron_hack: tienes un mensaje de error concreto¿
<tron_hack> si
<tron_hack> es este
<tron_hack> dice que utilice manualmente dpkg --configure -a
<tron_hack> y luego aparece esto:
<tron_hack> huy ya no sale nada
<tron_hack> ¿?¿?¿?
<tron_hack> se que el problema es con el paquete zramswap-enabler
<tron_hack> lo pido que actualice y se queda allí no hace nada más mira:
<tron_hack> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1037482/
<xangua> tron_hack: has instentado removerlo a la fuerza¿ sudo dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq zramswap-enabler
<tron_hack> no intentare pero debo reiniciar ya que no me dejara
<tron_hack> ya vuelvo
<tron_hack> no sirve xangua
<tron_hack> mira:
<tron_hack> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1037492/
<xangua> ese paquete me dio el mismo problema a mi también, es un paquete de terceros así que nunca puedes confiar en ellos
<tron_hack> aja
<tron_hack> ahora como lo reparo o elimino
<tron_hack> me pide que sudo dpkg --configure -a
<xangua> tron_hack: trata esto:
<xangua> gksu gedit /var/lib/dpkg/status
<xangua> introduces tu contraseña y buscas la referencia a ese paquete que debe de ser algo como
<xangua> Package: zramswap-enabler
<xangua> borras desde esa línea hasta la próxima que mencione otro paquete
<xangua> Package: nombredel-paquete
<tron_hack> si ya lo eh conseguido
<xangua> mucho cuidado con eso, ya¿¿ entonces prueba actualizar los repositorios
<tron_hack> ok
<xangua> zram-enabler no debería aparecer listado en tus paquetes instalados, entoces vas al Centro de Software, Editar, Fuentes
<xangua> y deshabilitas el repositorio de zram que añadiste tron_hack
<tron_hack> pero como lo veo no es tan facíl son muchos
<tron_hack> bueno se actualizo sin problemas
<tron_hack> en que parte de centro de software sale fuentes
<tron_hack> no lo veo
<xangua> en el menu
<xangua> Editar, Fuentes u Origenes de Software
<tron_hack> ya
<xangua> no se como diga ahora tron_hack
<tron_hack> ok estoy en origenes del software
<tron_hack> y ahora
<tron_hack> ya los desabilite
<Gosset_Inofensiu> hola buenas tardes, una pregunta, a veces la tarjeta ATI RADEON 5450 me hace el tonto con el puerto de salida de sonido HDMI, tengo que cerrar sesión y volver a entrar para que se solucione. Os suena algun comando para no tener que cerrar sesion y reinicializar la targeta
<sector9> cambia de usuario en la shell!!....
<sector9> puede ser
<Gosset_Inofensiu> jeje
<Gosset_Inofensiu> es que estoy algo liado ahora para cerrar sesion
<jotaxpe> quien puede recomendarme un software de anatomia humana en español para ubuntu?
<jotaxpe> alguien a podido activar bn el webgl? necesito urgente para poder estudiar, vi tutoriales pero la verdad es que al momento de abrir la pagina se queda pegado el firefox
<xangua> cuando trato de crear la base de datos en mpd me sale esto D:  $ mpd --create-db
<xangua> ** (mpd:9270): CRITICAL **: option parsing failed: Unknown option --create-db
<xangua> es el comando correcto no¿¿ --create-db
<hugodidier> GridCube alguna buena guía para empezar a hacer mi propia distro?
<xangua> eso no está exactamente relacionado con el soporte de ubuntu o_O
<Gosset_Inofensiu> juas
<Gosset_Inofensiu> hugodidier, estudia ingenieria informatica
<Gosset_Inofensiu> en un pare de asignaturas sobre SO aprenderás
<Gosset_Inofensiu> xD
<hugodidier> eso estudio Gosset_Inofensiu por eso pregunto jejejejeje
<Gosset_Inofensiu> jojo
<Gosset_Inofensiu> pues que tengas suerte, yo la acabé con 10 años
<Gosset_Inofensiu> lol
<hugodidier> xangua me puedes recomendar un canal de linux abierto que no se tenga que hablar solamente  exactamente relacionado con el soporte de ubuntu o_O
<hugodidier> ??
<xangua> !alis | hugodidier
<kubot> hugodidier: alis es el servicio para buscar canales en freenode, « /msg alis list *algo* » | « /msg alis help » para ver la ayuda.
<xangua> ##linux ¿¿
<Gosset_Inofensiu> en irc-hispano hay #linux_novatos xD
<Exio> !ot hugodidier
<kubot> hugodidier: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<Exio> para hablar de cualquier cosa
<ubiquity> buenas, tengo un problema al instalar ubuntu 12.04 desde una usb, se quedo en unas letras y dice instalando el sistema como desde hace 2 horas :S
<ubiquity_> de aquí no ha pasado desde hace 2 horas http://i.imgur.com/MHfHu.png
<sector9> se colgo!
<ubiquity_> sector9: y como lo puedo recuperar?
<sector9> intenta otra forma que no sea la usb
<ubiquity_> no tengo otra forma, por que es un mackbook air
<sector9> tengo entendido que en las macbook se cuelgan o tiene problemas con la resolucion en el video...
<ubiquity_> pero me está pasando solo con esta versión de ubuntu, por que con la 11.10 no me pasa, y como siempre que actualizo realizo una instaación limpia
<ubiquity_> y no es el ISO
<sector9> en una macbook air ...esta dificil instalar si no tienes el dvd portatil
<cousteau> has probado el md5 del iso?
<cousteau> (supondré que sí)
<ubiquity_> cousteau: yo no, pero si me lo checo un amigo que sabe de eso
<cousteau> ok
<ubiquity_> y me recomienda arch pero no se ni istalarlo :(
<cousteau> sí, arch no es muy apto para principiantes
<cousteau> o, en general, no expertos
<Gosset_Inofensiu> brb
<ubiquity_> cousteau: y yo soy menos que un noob
<ubiquity_> ademas, arch es muy inestable (me lo dijeron por ahí)
<cousteau> yo he oído algo parecido...  aunque es usable
<ubiquity_> que haccer
<cousteau> !mac
<kubot> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<ubiquity_> no veo lo de 12.04
<ubiquity_> de razón
<hugodidier> #linux_novatos no existe Gosset_Inofensiu :-(
<hugodidier> Gracias una disculpa kubot
<_Ethan_> hola!
<_Ethan_> estoy pensando en pillarme un portátil, q usaría con w7 y ubuntu
<_Ethan_> alguna sugerencia?
<xangua> aah.. buena suerte¿
<_Ethan_> pienso en un i7 de gama media en ppio
<_Ethan_> unos 600 pavos aprox
<_Ethan_> xangua es a mí ?
<_Ethan_> xangua
<chilicuil> hola o/
<guest-E0vZrH_> buenas noches
#ubuntu-es 2012-06-13
<itxshell> buenas noches
<saranpio> hola
<saranpio> me podrian decir cual de estas dos programas instalo avidemux (QT) o avidemux (gtk+ ) uso ubuntu 12.4
<tecno> saranpio usas unity o gnome?
<saranpio> si
<saranpio> unity
<tecno> saranpio instala el avidemux (gtk+)
<saranpio> muchas gracias tecno
<tecno> de nada amigo
<saranpio> hay algun hacker aca
<tecno> saranpio hacker para q?
<saranpio> para sacar el pass de  cuentas de email facebook
<saranpio> nada ilegal  me dan permiso para hacerlo
<saranpio> los dueños d ela pc
<jhonlinder> hols
<jhonlinder> hola
<jhonlinder> hola
<jhonlinder> buenas noches
<Amador> eeeee
<Amador> algun español ?
<Amador> algun españo l?
<heikki_> Holaz
<Zuhaitz> Aupa
<Zuhaitz> XD
<Zuhaitz> Los machos de verdad usan debian
<atotclic> Zuhaitz: ¿de verdad?
<Tiffon> nas
<45PAAQSYD> saludos a todos
<Goku> nicks netspliteados
<Goku> rlz?
<45PAAQSYD> tengo un pequeño problemita
<45PAAQSYD> no me sale el escritorio unity
<45PAAQSYD> el que parpadea
<45PAAQSYD> qqqque puedo hacer en este caso
<45PAAQSYD> antes solo colocaba el puntero y aparecía  y ahora nada
<45PAAQSYD> no me aparec el escritorio
<dylan66>  cual es el problema 45PAAQSYD ?
<45PAAQSYD> no me sale la barra de unity
<45PAAQSYD> donde van  el firefox yo lo llamo escritorio
<dylan66> cambiaste algo en compiz o en otra configuracion
<45PAAQSYD> solo colocaba el puntero del mause y aparecia
<45PAAQSYD> no solo actualizo
<45PAAQSYD> y al reiniciar ya no aparecio
<45PAAQSYD> la barra de la parte superior si aparece
<dylan66> alt+f2
<dylan66> unity --reset
<dylan66> a ver si se acomoda
<45PAAQSYD> huy lo hice desde la terminal
<45PAAQSYD> y listo
<45PAAQSYD> muchas gracias
<45PAAQSYD> pero no pestañea
<45PAAQSYD> no seesconde
<dylan66> autohide
<dylan66> eso es ua ocion que se pude poner o quitar
<45PAAQSYD> muchas gracias men
<alan__> hola
<alan__> necesito ayuda con cron
<ivedci891> se puede hacer que gnome3 me ponga ventanas gelatinosas y un zoom como era en compiz?
<sec> alguien sabe como desactivar tapping mientras se hace scroll? muchas veces producen toques (clicks) del touchpad cuando hago scroll vertical con 2 dedos
<Harpagornis> Buenas
<Harpagornis> alguien sabría decirme cual es la razón de  que no pueda aplicarle permisos a una carpeta que esta en una partición NTFS?
<Harpagornis> gracias
<n-iCe> Hola, acabo de instalar 12.04 y deseo compartir internet con network-manager ya hice la conexión y todo, pero los demas aparatos no obtienen ip ni pueden navegar en internet, alguna idea?
<atotclic> n-iCe: si en network manager pon compartir con otros
<atotclic> n-iCe: como quieres compartir internet por cable??
<n-iCe> Lo sé, lo hice :(
<n-iCe> Son dos wireless
<n-iCe> Osea, comparto de wifi a wifi
<atotclic> tienes que repetir la señal
<n-iCe> Pero por alguna razón no obtienen la ip los dispositivos!
<n-iCe> Repetir?
<atotclic> como te quieres connectar al wifi
<n-iCe> Osea, te explico, tengo mi laptop con una wireless usb y una que viene integrada.
<atotclic> es red cableada y wifi o como??
<n-iCe> En la wlan0 tengo internet que es la usb
<n-iCe> Y la wlan1 no tiene internet que es la que tiene la lap
<n-iCe> Deseo compartir de la wlan0 a la wlan1 para que esta wlan1 se pueda usar por todos
<atotclic> n-iCe: iwconfig wlan0 mode Master
<atotclic> creo que se hacia asi
<atotclic> no recuerdo muy bien
<atotclic> navega un poco a ver que encuentras
<n-iCe> Llevo días
<master_> Hola que tal buenas tardes. Estoy empezando a programar en python, pero no encuentro en donde están las librerías por ejemplo las de pygame, si alguien me pudiera ayudar se lo agradecería, :) .
<hbastidas> master_ http://pypi.python.org/pypi y se instalan con pip
<hbastidas> master_ te recomiendo que uses virtualenv para que no estropees tu sistema
<master_> <hbastidas> Muchas gracias me ha ayudado ;) .
<n-iCe> Hola, comparto internet pero no manda ip, alguna idea?
<mimecar> sin que des más detalles..
<n-iCe> Llevo horas dando detalles :p, ahora te los digo.
<n-iCe> Tengo una laptop usando internet en wlan0, quiero compartir con la tarjeta(wlan1) las dos son wifi.
<n-iCe> Nadamás que la cree con agregar nueva conexión etc de network-manager
<n-iCe> Y aparece el nombre en otros aparatos, pero al conectar los aparatos no navegan ni tienen IPS
<mimecar> te funciona el ping a la otra máquina?
<n-iCe> Sí
<mimecar> cómo asocias tu conexión adhoc con la otra tarjeta de red?
<n-iCe> con el network-manager
<n-iCe> mimecar?
<mimecar> qué opción del network manager estas usando?
<n-iCe> Crear nueva conexión inalámbrica
<n-iCe> En la tarjeta selecciono la que quiero usar para compartir
<n-iCe> Pongo el nombre de la red
<n-iCe> Pongo la wep
<n-iCe> Pongo en ipv4 shared to others
<n-iCe> en ipv6 ignore
<mimecar> wep y no tener contraseña es lo mismo
<n-iCe> De hecho mi computadora se conecta a la red y todo
<mimecar> tu ordenador no está usando la red ad hoc para conectarse
<mimecar> por eso te funciona
<n-iCe> QUé hago, entonces?
<mimecar> ahora no estoy en linux
<MarioMey> Buenas noches, gente.
<MarioMey> No puedo entrar al modo recuperación en Ubuntu 12.04.
<MarioMey> Al modo normal entra perfecto, pero no al recuperación.
<mimecar> si entras en el modo normal donde está el problema?
<MarioMey> Actualizado al último kernel 25, creo.
<MarioMey> Es que estoy probando con vgaswitcheroo... y no quiero que quede no-booteable y, encima, no poder entrar a una consola.
<mimecar> kernel 2.5?
<MarioMey> mimecar: Actualizó hace un rato el kernel.
<MarioMey> Ahora te lo digo.
<mimecar> ubuntu tendrá el 3.x
<MarioMey> 3.2.0-25
<MarioMey> -generic
<mimecar> para actualizar el kernel no necesitas hacer nada raro
<MarioMey> Está actualizado.
<MarioMey> Y puedo entrar bien al modo normal.
<MarioMey> Pero quiero asegurarme de poder entrar al modo recuperación, por si lo que estoy probando, falla.
<MarioMey> Porque es muy probable que falle.
<mimecar> para que quieres usar el programa vga...?
<MarioMey> Tengo una notebook con dos placas gráficas. Y nunca pude usar la discrete.
<MarioMey> Los drivers propietarios no funcionan.
<MarioMey> Y vgaswitcheroo... voy a probar.
<MarioMey> En 11.04 no funcionaban.
<MarioMey> Pero en 12.04, no sé.
<mimecar> busca primero si funcionan con la 12.04
<MarioMey> mimecar: Los drivers propietarios funcionan para la "integrada".
<MarioMey> Así la vengo usando.
<n-iCe> mimecar: ya estás en linux?
<mimecar> n-iCe: no
<MarioMey> Pero no puedo switchear.
<n-iCe> malo
<MarioMey> ¿Cómo hacer para arreglar lo del modo recuperación?
<mimecar> MarioMey: di primero el error
<mimecar> n-iCe: ahora tengo trabajo con windows
<MarioMey> El error fue comprar esta computadora!
<MarioMey> Tiene dos placas ATI.
<MarioMey> Una "integrada" y otra "discrete".
<mimecar> MarioMey: di el error
<MarioMey> JAMÁS pude usar la discrete... que por eso compré esta computadora.
<n-iCe> Hace mucho no uso Windows
<n-iCe> Como 6 años :/
<MarioMey> mimecar: no entra a modo recuperación.
<mimecar> MarioMey: ...
<n-iCe> Y nunca había tenido problema ni nada, pero ahora si necesito eso de compartir internet, de verdad que no logro que funcione.
<MarioMey> Y no me dice más nada. Sólo pantalla negra.
<mimecar> no te dice ningún error ?
<mimecar> ni mensaje?
<MarioMey> No.
<mimecar> entonces con esa información no se la causa del fallo
<MarioMey> Bueno, no esperaba que la sepa alguien... pero sí guiarme para encontrar el fallo.
<MarioMey> ¿No hay un msghs... o algo así?
<MarioMey> já!
<MarioMey> Me lo olvidé.
<MarioMey> El que loguea el arranque.
<atotclic> MarioMey: tienes que entrar con un live cd y configurar el grub
<MarioMey> Lo puedo hacer desde acá.
<MarioMey> Estoy en modo normal.
<MarioMey> atotclic: en modo normal funciona.
<atotclic> y no entras en x??
<atotclic> cual es el problema??
<MarioMey> Sí, acá estoy.
<MarioMey> NO PUEDO ENTRAR AL MODO RECUPERACIÓN.
<atotclic> revisa en grub
<MarioMey> Ok... a ver qué dice.
<atotclic> y que quieres recuperar??
<atotclic> cual es el error el fallo
<mimecar> atotclic: piensa que va a romper el sistema
<MarioMey> mimecar, atotclic... cuando intento bootear en la discrete, no bootea. Entonces, lo que hacía, era entrar en modo recuperación, tener la consola y arreglarlo de ahí.
<MarioMey> Si ahora no puedo entrar a la consola...
<MarioMey> Y como quiero probar ahora, con la versión 12.04 de Ubuntu... quiero tener la seguridad de poder entrar a la consola si se cuelga.
<mimecar> mira si el programa funciona con esa versión de ubuntu
<mimecar> o haz la prueba usando un live usb
<n-iCe> dnsmasq: failed to create listening socket for port 53: Address already in use
<atotclic> MarioMey: mira si puedes entrar con ctrl f1
<MarioMey> Es que, cuando se colgaba, no podía ni entrar a un ctrl-alt-f1.
<MarioMey> Entonces, entraba en modo recuperación.
<mimecar> haz la prueba con un live usb
<MarioMey> ¿No loguea cuando arranca?
<MarioMey> Como para ver por qué no entra en modo recuperación?
<mimecar> MarioMey: si no arranca...
<MarioMey> Si no arranca, lo arranco en modo normal para verlo.
<MarioMey> para ver el log.
<mimecar> puedes probar el programa con un live usb
<mimecar> en caso contrario busca en los logs
<MarioMey> Cuáles son los logs?
<mimecar>  /var/log/messages es uno
<mimecar> aunque en ubuntu 12.04 está en otra ruta me parece
<MarioMey> Ahí encontré los dmesg.
<MarioMey> ¿Podría aparecer ahí el error?
<mimecar> si el sistema llega a escribir en el log es posible
<Axolotl> hola
<Axolotl> queme un iso con ubuntu amd64 12.04
<Axolotl> y cuando bote4a de cd no da ninguna imagen
<Axolotl> pero el cd lee
<mimecar> Axolotl: está bien descargado?
<Axolotl> lo verifique con md5
<Axolotl> [mimecar]
<Axolotl> vos que version usas?
<mimecar> te sale el menú de arranque
<mimecar> la 12.04 virtualizada
<Axolotl> aha
<Axolotl> nop
<Axolotl> si lo instalo con wubi si me sale el menu
<Axolotl> pero elijo ubuntu y se me va el video
<Axolotl> etocens probe usarlo como live
<mimecar> qué tarjeta tienes?
<Axolotl> AMD Radeon HD 6410D
<Axolotl> cuando bootea de cd
<Axolotl> se ve un tipito abajo :P
<Axolotl> pero despues se va y no se ve mas nada
<mimecar> pulsa f2 en el arranque y mira donde se queda
<Axolotl> e sque no se ve nada
<MarioMey> ¿Quién estaba hablando conmigo recién...?
<MarioMey> ¿o se fue?
<MarioMey> atotclic: ¿eras vos?
<MarioMey> Bueno... ¿tú?
<alan__> hola
<alan__> hola
<alan__> necesito una mano con un script
<morf3o> Seniores alguien sabe como ver las capas que han sido convinadas por photoshop?
<alan__> te puedo hacer una pregunta sobre un problemita que tengo con un script?
<guampa> ambos temas mejor en #ubuntu-es-cafe, este canal es para soporte de ubuntu
<alan__> ok
<morf3o> ok
<morf3o> instalar estos repocitorios es malo? sudo add-apt-repository ppa:otto-kesselgulasch/gimp
<mimecar> morf3o: un repositorio externo es una fuente de problemas
<morf3o> Es que quiero actualizar gimp, porque la version que tengo es muy antigua, que me recomiendas?
<mimecar> puedes probar pero no es seguro que funcione
<morf3o> ok gracias man
<morf3o> Pero no es peligroso en cuanto a seguridad o si?
<mimecar> estas poniendo un repositorio de un usuario particular
<mimecar> depende de si tiene muchas o pocas descargas
<morf3o> Bueno lo probare, gracias
<jorgex9> hola gente.. una preg. nose porq mi compu no me muestra el grub
<jorgex9> el monitor me sale un cartel q dice q esta fuera de frecuencia.
<jorgex9> hola gente. tengo un problema mi monitor no me muestra el grub, me sale un herror de fuera de margenes
<fzeta> buuuf!!
<atotclic> jorgex9: netra con un live cd y edita el grub el tamaño
<atotclic> me vo a la cama
<MarioMey> Hola gente, quiero probar el comando "setpci". ¿Es permanente la modificación o hasta que bootee?
<itxshell> buen dia
<MarioMey> Buen día.
#ubuntu-es 2012-06-14
<pegasus_> hola a todos, quisiera saber si se puede hacer un servidor squid en forma virtualizada en virtualbox pero solo tengo una tarjeta fisica en mi cpu ¿se puede?
<pegasus_> alguna orientacion
<pegasus_> alguna ayuda
<mwallacesd> Hola buenas noches, el de mi equipo portatil sonido dejo de funcionar...
<mwallacesd> Playback device is plughw
<mwallacesd> Stream parameters are 48000Hz, S16_LE, 1 channels
<mwallacesd> Sine wave rate is 440.0000Hz
<mwallacesd> Playback open error: -16,Device or resource busy
<mwallacesd> Esas 4 lineas anteriores es el resultado del comando  speaker-test -D plughw 0.0 -t sineD
<Axolotl> hola
<Axolotl> tengo problemas con el video
<Axolotl> baje ubuntu amd64 desktop
<Axolotl> y queme un cd
<Axolotl> y cuando bootea se va la imagen
<Axolotl> probe con kubuntu y pasa lo mismo
<Axolotl> pero el cd de kubuntu por lo menos llega al primer menu
<Axolotl> a alguo le paso?
<Axolotl> hola
<Axolotl> hay alguien?
 * xoan buenas
<lebidario> search perl
<ab_> beini onof346
<Tario> hola, en el grub de ubuntu no me aparece otro sistema operativo linux, con update-grub no debería reconocerlo ?
<Tario> lo de vmlinuz e init están en /boot
<novato> alguien sabe como se comparten archivos con linux y win7
<Tario> novato: en linux montas el disco
<Tario> en windows tienes q usar algún programa
<novato> no se usa asi noprmal?
<novato> como se le pone nombre de trabajo en ubuntu
<novato> para que tengan el mismo win y ubunut? alguein sabe?
<saranpio> hola a todos
<saranpio> me pueden ayudar tengo esta problema
<saranpio> No se ha podido inicializar la información de los paquetes
<saranpio> Ha ocurrido un problema imposible de corregir cuando se inicializaba la información de los paquetes.
<saranpio> Por favor, informe de esto como un fallo en el paquete «update-manager» e incluya el siguiente mensaje de error:
<saranpio> 'E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/ar.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise-updates_main_binary-amd64_Packages, E:No se pudieron analizar o abrir las listas de paquetes o el archivo de estado.'
<lopulus> Hola Existe algun programa que pueda editar imagenes tomadas de google maps?
<lopulus> Hola Existe algun programa que pueda editar imagenes tomadas de google maps?
<xoan> lopulus: define editar
<lopulus> Hola Existe algun programa que pueda editar imagenes tomadas de google maps?
<lopulus> Hola Existe algun programa que pueda editar imagenes tomadas de google maps?
<xoan> lopulus: por mucho que repitas, si no explicas lo que quieres, no sirve de nada
<xoan> cualquier programa de edición de imágenes, como GIMP, te sirve
<xoan> da igual si las imágenes son de google maps, o del cumpleaños de la reina de inglaterra
<yoymi> Hola
<yoymi> Adios
<arielsanflo> saludos a toda la sala
<arielsanflo> necesito una ayudita por favor
<arielsanflo> tengo una antena usb wlan encore 300 pero trae un driver para instalar pero esta en tar.gz y no se como se instala
<arielsanflo> agradesco la ayuda
<arielsanflo> como istalar un archivo teminado tar.gz
<arielsanflo> alguien me ayuda por favor
<xangua> normalmente las instrucciones vienen dentro del tar arielsanflo, o sino vienen debe de haber instrucciones en el sitio del producto
<xangua> !compilar
<kubot> Ayuda y consejos para compilar desde el código fuente en https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware | Trata siempre de usar !paquetes precompilados.
<xoan> arielsanflo: yo probaría a enchufar la antena y ver qué te cuenta dmesg
<xoan> lo más probable es que la reconozca sin falta de compilar ningún controlador
<arielsanflo> si reconoce normal y conecta
<arielsanflo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1041645/
<arielsanflo> hay coloco el paste de dmesg
<arielsanflo> lo que si conecta  pero no nevega
<arielsanflo_> muchas gracias por las ayudas funciono
#ubuntu-es 2012-06-15
<arielsanflo_> alguien me ayuda como borrar por completo wine
<arielsanflo_> quiero tener mi ubuntu sin nada windows
<Souchiro> hasta mañana
<fercho77> __________-
<ThePianist> hola a todos
<ThePianist> hace tiempo que no entraba acá
<ThePianist> supongo que no me extrañaron
<ThePianist> jejejejeje
<ThePianist> Yo si
<Walo> Hola, alguien vivo?
<ivedci89> el siguiente no hace buen uso de la tecla/boton que activa desactiva el touchpad.... http://paste.ubuntu.com/1041813/
<Walo> cada vez que introduzco un pendrive se abre solo el programa de reproductor de musica, donde puedo deshabilitar esto?
<dylan66> gnome-control-center
<dylan66> detalles
<Walo> dylan66, muchas gracias
<dylan66> de nada
<Axolotl> buenas
 * xoan buenas
<lopez> Hola gente alguien ?
<xoan> lopez: siempre hay alguien
<liher> hola
<xoan> hola liher
<liher> hola xoan
<liher> estoy buscando un programa para ver la actividad de mi red wifi
<liher> sabes algo?
<liher> es que creo que a veces usan mi red wifi
<liher> agur
<zxul> hola buenas tardes tengo un pequeño problema con gnome mplayer
<zxul> no me aparecen las opciones para modificar brillo y contraste
<zxul> segun lei deberian de aparecer en visualisacion pero no aparecen
<zxul> incluso que deberia aparecer la opcion restablecer elementos predeterminados pero igual no aparece
<zxul> sera que tiene que ver con la version que baje
<zxul> ?
<zxul> hola
<zxul> alguien por ahi?
<HoNgOuRu> no me sale dejar el servidor dhcp a la escucha del dispositivo wlan0 alguien me puede dar una mano?
<mimecar> te has montado un servidor dhcp propio?
<HoNgOuRu> si
<HoNgOuRu> lo que no entiendo es que archivo esta leyendo
<mimecar> para una conexión wifi?
<HoNgOuRu> si
<HoNgOuRu> estoy usando hostapd
<HoNgOuRu> y esta bien, la red se ve
<HoNgOuRu> lo que cuando me autentifico desde un notebook
<HoNgOuRu> me da un ip basura 169.254.**
<mimecar> no he llegado a trabajar con un servidor propio
<HoNgOuRu> el server dhcp no esta a la escucha de wlan0
<mimecar> eso ya lo hace el router directamente
<HoNgOuRu> ok
<HoNgOuRu> yo estoy haciendo un AP a partir de un usbstick
<HoNgOuRu> usando hostapd
<HoNgOuRu> que deja el usb en modo Master
<sebastian_> hola amigos , tengo una duda, mi velocidad de banda es de 3m, descargo archivos con una tasa de 300 k/s pero al usar el navegador se hace lento, que puede ser ??
<sebastian_> en lubuntu 11.04
<sebastian_> tardan mucho en abrirce las paginas tango con chroome como con la zorra..pasa lo mismo
<sebastian_> lennnto, muy lennto..
<sebastian_> alguien puede darme alguna sugerencia?
<sebastian_> por ejemplo, conocen algun navegador mas ligero que estos, que use menos recursos ?
<sebastian_> me encanta hablar solo, jajaja , mas tarde vuelvo a ver si hay alguien ...
<fzeta> sebastian_: links ;)
<sebastian_> fzeta, queres que te pase links ?
<saranpio> hola a todos
<saranpio> alguien me puede solucioner esta problema
<saranpio> No se ha podido inicializar la información de los paquetes
<saranpio> Ha ocurrido un problema imposible de corregir cuando se inicializaba la información de los paquetes.
<saranpio> Por favor, informe de esto como un fallo en el paquete «update-manager» e incluya el siguiente mensaje de error:
<saranpio> 'E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/ar.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise_restricted_binary-i386_Packages, E:No se pudieron analizar o abrir las listas de paquetes o el archivo de estado.'
<sebastian_> fzeta_ estas por ahi ?
<fzeta> sebastian_: apt-get install links
<Suzaku> buenas tardes alguien podria ayudarme?
<Suzaku> cuando intento abrir un programa con wine este no abre y en consola me aparece este error wineserver: mkdir /tmp/.wine-1000 : Read-only file system
<sebastian_>   fzeta_ gracias, supongo, sera un navegador.. lo voy a probar!
<sebastian_> gente , una pregunta , instle el paquete "links" pero no me aparece ningun programa, como se ejecuta ??
<xangua> sebastian_: es un navegador en modo texto, todo lo que sea modo texto lo ejecutas en la terminal
<sebastian_> xangua, y se navega desde terminal ? ok ahora me fijo gracias
<sebastian_> xangua, una duda , en lubuntu me aparece "Terminal", pero tambien "Xterm" cual me conviene usar ?
<urullika> hola  amigos
<urullika> tengo win7  en vurtual box como puedo  ver las  particiones del sistema anfitrion?
<sebastian_> fzeta, muy bueno el link, gracias!!
<sebastian_> perdon "links" jeeje
<urullika> hola .....tengo win7  en virtual box como puedo  ver las  particiones del sistema anfitrion?
<urullika> hola...tengo win7  en virtual box como puedo  ver las  particiones del sistema anfitrion?   es ubuntu
<sebastian_> amigos, me contaron de un gestor de correos que tambien es por terminal , muy liviano, es muy dificil de utilizar ?
<urullika> hola...tengo win7  en virtual box como puedo  ver las  particiones del sistema anfitrion?   es ubuntu
<sebastian_> hay algun tutorial en español que conozcan para aprender a usarlo?
<Santicomputer> las particiones del sistema virtualizado?
<Santicomputer> o las particiones del sistema en el que ejecutas el SO virtualizado?
<Santicomputer> @sebastian, no creo que sea difícil usar un gestor de correos por terminal
<Santicomputer> pero sería bueno que nos dijeras el nombre para poder ayudarte
<sebastian_> Santicomputer, voy a averiguarlo en el google y despues te cuento
<sebastian_> Santicomputer, el gestor se llama "Mutt"
<sebastian_> y hay otro que se llama "Alpine"
<sebastian_> estoy usando el navegador links, es muy veloz pero aptenerce de imágenes... conoces alguno que sea liviano con interfas gráfica ??
<urullika> santi cimputer
<urullika> si
<urullika> para ver desde win7 virtualizado las xt3 de linux
<urullika> alguien sabe?
<urullika> hola...tengo win7  en virtual box como puedo  ver las  particiones del sistema anfitrion?   es ubuntu
<Santicomputer> si quieres ver las xt3 de linux
<Santicomputer> tienes que tener windows en el mismo sistema
<Santicomputer> lo que quiero decir es que
<CN> hola
<Santicomputer> hola
<CN> necesito ayuda con el grub..
<CN> advierto ke soy novato el linux
<urullika> si
<urullika> quien me  ayuda?
<Santicomputer> urullika tienes que tener instalado windows en tu computador
<Santicomputer> para ver las xt3 de linux
<urullika> y desde  vurtual box?
<urullika> no9 se puede?
<CN> ayuda con el GRUB profa..
<Santicomputer> me temo que no creo que sea posible hacerlo desde virtual box
<urullika> estas  sguro
<Santicomputer> consulta en línea
<Santicomputer> es probable que me equivoque
<urullika> necesito sacar unos archivos
<Santicomputer> aaa
<Santicomputer> si tienes que sacar unos archivos
<Santicomputer> puedes usar
<Santicomputer> netcat
<Santicomputer> o un servidor ftp
<urullika> pues  la verdad es para imprimir desde  el sistema virtual un archivo que tengo en linux
<Santicomputer> desde linux tienes conección a internet?
<urullika> si
<Santicomputer> entonces porque no envías el archivo por hotmail? ...
<Santicomputer> y luego te lo bajas en el windows virtualizado?
<Santicomputer> me parece lo más factible
<Santicomputer> de no ser así
<Santicomputer> puedes bajarte fillezilla
<Santicomputer> luego montas un servidor ftp
<Santicomputer> perdón es Filezilla
<Santicomputer> bueno decía
<Santicomputer> montas un servidor ftp
<Santicomputer> luego te conectas al servidor ftp desde linux por terminal o por un programa
<Santicomputer> y mandas el archivo
<Santicomputer> bueno me despido por ahora vuelvo en 1-2 horas
<CN>  como reistalo el GRUB? ayuda!!
<Santicomputer> lo mejor es usar un sistema linux por USB
<pablo_> CN,  sudo grub-install <disco>
<Santicomputer> como knoppix
<CN> pablo..tengo la pc iniciada con ubuntu 12.04 live desde usb..pero tiene instalado win 7 y ubutu 12.04..
<CN> soy novato en linux..
<CN> medarias mas detalles ..
<CN> dnd va disco ke pongo?
<Guest51479> hola..
<Guest51479> alguien podria ayudarme
<xangua> !grub | CN
<kubot> CN: GRUB es el gestor de arranque predeterminado desde Ubuntu 9.10 | Ver https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 (Inglés) | ¡No edites el archivo grub.cfg a mano! | Si instalaste windows y perdiste el grub ver http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB - Ver !grub1 para versiones anteriores a 9.10
<urullika> gracias  santicomputer
<CN> estoy intentando sudo grub- install
<CN> pero me dise ke monte la unidad
<Guest51479> hola..
<Guest51479> ayuda
<guampa> !ask Guest51479
<kubot> Guest51479: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<Guest51479> ok gracias..
<Guest51479> necesito instalar el grub..tengo win 7 y ubuntu 12.04,pero desde ke instale ubuntu 12.04 nunca tube grub, siempre arranco windos directamente.
<Guest51479> intento con grub-install
<Guest51479> pero no..
<guampa> Guest51479: si no tenes grub tenes que instalarlo desde un livecd de ubuntu
<Guest51479> estoy desde ubuntu 12.04 live con pendrive..
<Guest51479> no se usar la terminal muy bien..
<Guest51479> es probado con grub-install..pero no pasa nada..me pide ke monte la unidad ..
<CN> guampa:termino de hace un tututorial de ubuntu pero logre ke arranque windows 7, pero si grub.arraca de una
<CN> he leido en muchos foros  sobre ese problema..de ubuntu 12.04..a muchos les arranca directamente win 7
<CN> guampa: alguna solucion?
<aldoklein> saludo a todos estoy teniendo problemas con mi ubuntu 12.04 de 64bits, no logro logearme a mi cuenta nisiquiera con el unity en 2D, ahora estoy logeado en la cuenta de invitado
<aldoklein> alguien no tuvo algun incomeniente parecido?
<xoan> aldoklein: te muestra algún error?
<aldoklein> xoan: ningun error solo me vuelve a pedir mi contraseña una y otra ves
<elmurci> hola a todos, alguien podria decirme como solucionar, resulta q mi mouse habre los enlaces o cualquier cosa donde se posiciona sin q le haga clic, es algo muy molesto
<xangua> elmurci: desactiva las pulsaciones con el touchpad en la configuración del Ratón
<xangua> abres el dash y buscas Ratón
<elmurci> xangua ok amigo
<xangua> aaah dices que usas mouse, no touchpad¿ tons ni idea jum ignora lo que dije :P
<n-iCe> hi
<elmurci> xangua, uso raton no touchpad
<mimecar> elmurci: usas compiz?
<elmurci> no lo se
<GridCube> entonces no
<elmurci> es una pc de escritorio
<mimecar> puede ser un plugin de compiz lo que te hace eso con el ratón
<mimecar> o las opciones del ratón dentro de gnome
<elmurci> y como puedo hacer pa solucionar?
<mimecar> crea un usuario nuevo y mira si pasa lo mismo
<elmurci> ok
<zxul> hola buenas tardes tengo un pequeño problema con gnome mplayer
<zxul>  no me aparecen las opciones para modificar brillo y contraste
<zxul> segun lei deberian de aparecer en visualisacion pero no aparecen
<zxul> incluso que deberia aparecer la opcion restablecer elementos predeterminados pero igual no aparece
<zxul>  sera que tiene que ver con la version que baje?
<zxul> hoa alguien por ahi?
<GridCube> zxul, yo uso smplayer
<zxul> ohh
<GridCube> aunque es qt me gusta mucho mas que el de gnome
<GridCube> y el modo de compatibilidad con gtk se ve muy bien
<zxul> y funciona mejor que el gnome mplayer sisi osea esque tengo una archivo en mkv que no lo lee bien el vlc
<zxul> solo lo lee el mplayer
<zxul> nose a lo mejor debido al procesador
<GridCube> zxul, no se
<GridCube> si solo queres verlo entonces tira un mplayer /camino/al/video.mkv
<GridCube> y cambia el brillo desde una terminal con xgamma -gamma 0.9
<zxul> ajam pero osea lo que yo quiero es cambiar el brillo y contraste
<zxul> ohh desde la terminal mm
<zxul> puede ser
<zxul> pero me gustaria que se pudiera directo del archivo
<GridCube> :P
<GridCube> pues smplayer lo hace http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/capturadepantalla-150612-192104.php
<zxul> de hecho me ando checando eso si me lee el video
<zxul> pero parece que nel
<GridCube> zxul, si mplayer puede reproducir el archivo, entonces cualquiera de sus front-ends puede
<Souchiro> o.o
<zxul> oh pero osea nel ee cosa rara
<Souchiro> alguien sabe cual es el porcentaje correcto para el swapinnes
<Souchiro> y asegurar un buen rendimiento?
<Souchiro> por defecto esta en 60
<mouse-miki> .
<Souchiro> o.o
<Santicomputer> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=niyGf1XxUrY
<cousteau> eso a #ubuntu-es-cafe
#ubuntu-es 2012-06-16
<juan_> Hola.
<juan_> Gente necesito ayuda. Por alguna razon se me bloqueo el usuario adminsitrador, y solo me quedaron los usuarios standar de mi ubuntu. En realidad no se si esta bloqueado, pero cuando intento entrar no me reconoce la contraseña
<juan_> siendo que es la misma contraseña de mi usuario en mis otras PCs
<juan_> Es una notebook en la cual tienen usuarios mis hijos y no se si habran tocado algo, pero ya no me puedo loguear con mi usuario porque me da error de contraseña,.. el problema que el unico usuario administrador ero yo.
<dylan66> se puede ser root con cualquier usuario
<juan_> como?
<juan_> poneidno "su" en consola?
<dylan66> exacto
<dylan66> y puedes cambiar la contraseña de tu usuario si quieres
<dylan66> usuarios y grupos
<juan_> pero cuando pongo "su" y pongo la contraseña me da esto: Failed to add entry for user root.
<juan_> ahi me parece que lo desbloqueee...
<juan_> esto significa que soy root? ->  root@SK-NOTEBOOK:/home/juan#
<dylan66> si :)
<juan_> y como hago para cambiarle la contraseña por consola a mi usuario?
<dylan66> hazlo de forma grafica
<dylan66> configuracion del sistema
<dylan66> cuentas de usuario
<juan_> si pero no me deja, por me pide la contraseña del usuario administrador, que no es "juan"... y cuando la pongo da error
<juan_> por eso digo si se puede hace rpo consola
<dylan66> la contraseña de admisnistrador es tu contraseña root
<dylan66> entra a donde te dije
<dylan66> y dale a desbloquear
<dylan66> ahi coloca la contrseña root
<guampa> juan_: si sos root, por consola el comando es "passwd <usuario>"
<juan_> gracias. voy a probar
<juan_> ok, ahi la cambie! gracias. voy a probar salir y entrar de nuevo con mi usuario, a ver si ahora anda.
<juan_> Bueh.... no funciono!
<juan_> que complicado que es todo!
<juan_> root@SK-NOTEBOOK:/home/juan# passwd matias
<juan_> Introduzca la nueva contraseña de UNIX:
<juan_> Vuelva a escribir la nueva contraseña de UNIX:
<juan_> passwd: contraseña actualizada correctamente
<juan_> root@SK-NOTEBOOK:/home/juan#
<juan_> sin embargo, cuando quiero entrar com mi usuario "matias"  me dice que la pass esta mal......
<guampa> en el login de texto te dice que esta mal tambien?
<juan_> si, pongo la nueva o la anterior
<juan_> sin embargo ahora estoy como superusuario con otra cuenta y me la reconocio a la pass
<juan_> el problema es el usuario "matias" el cual no se si esta bloqueado o que le paso..... no hay un comando que me informe si esta bloqueada o algo?
<guampa> pues es raro que se haya bloqueado asi nomas, pero en todo caso podes asegurarte que no este bloqueado con usermod -U <usuario>
<juan_> como puedo darle permisos de administrador a mi actual usuario pero que quede de forma permanente?
<juan_> si e sposible, desde la consola
<guampa> eso es imposible, el unico usuario que tiene permisos de administrador es root
<guampa> y hay decadas de razones para que eso sea asi
<juan_> oka, pero como agrego mi actual usuario al listado de "sudoers"
<juan_> porque no esta..... si yo pongo "sudo algo"  me dice que mi usuario no esta en el lsitado de sudoers
<guampa> en ubuntu cualquier usuario que este en el grupo "sudo" ya esta en sudoers
<guampa> no es necesario agregar usuarios a mano con visudo ni nada de eso, a menos que busques algun comportamiento especifico
<guampa> useradd <usuario> sudo
<guampa> eso agrega un usuario a ese grupo
<juan_> ok, gracias
<juan_> es muy raro lo que me sta pasando!!! fuck!
<juan_> cree un usuario"prueba" con permisos de administrador
<juan_> toco crtl+alt+F4 me logueo con ese usuario, y me da le mensaje "Failed add entry ......  no se que ,
<Exio> !lengua juan_
<kubot> juan_: Por favor cuida tu tono y vocabulario para ayudar a mantener este canal amigable, correcto y profesional.
<juan_> sin embargo me dice que hay "5 procesos zombies", y unos cuantos archivos para actualizar.... asi que ahora estoy actualizando el sistema en la otra ventan con el usuario "prueba"
<guampa> juan_: que mensaje te tira?
<juan_> ya lo perdi.....  en un ratito lo busco de nuevo.... es el mismo que me trajo al problema inicial... sin embargo con el usuairo "prueba" logre loguearme , no asi con mi usuario "matias" que sigue perdido..
<juan_> como hago para matar procesos "zombies"
<Exio> matando el padre
<juan_> ufff... se me complico. bueno, vuelvo en un rato.
<guampa> juan_: tendrias que tratar de ver que hiciste antes que empezaran los problemas
<juan_> es es el tema..... no hice nada.
<juan_> simplemente me quise loguear con mi usuario y me empezo a dar contraseña incorrecta.......
<juan_> la ultima que se logueo fue mi hija, pero ella solo tiene usuario standard, no deberia poder cambiar nada importante..
<guampa> instalaste algun programa nuevo?
<juan_> UNibootin
<juan_> a no... eso lo instale en otra pc
<guampa> unetbootin
<ubuntu32> hola?
<ubuntu32> alguien?
<Triviox> buenas ubuntu32
<ubuntu32> hola, te hago una pregunta, soy novato total en linux
<ubuntu32> es la primera vez que instalo, instale en un principio la 10.04
<Triviox> ajam
<ubuntu32> eso fue hace unos dias, intente activar los efectos y no me dejo, me tiraba un error ahi, actualize los drivers todo
<ubuntu32> y no me dejo tampoco
<ubuntu32> me pase a la 12.04
<Triviox> actualizando o instalacion desde cero?
<ubuntu32> y si bien me dejo actualizarle los drivers cuando entro me dije out of range y no me deja hacer nada
<ubuntu32> actualize
<ubuntu32> estuve buscando y el problema segun dicen es que los efectos esos no funcionan con tarjetas ati
<ubuntu32> la mia es una ati 5670
<Triviox> tengo una ati, probá bajarte los drives que brinda ati
<ubuntu32> ahora esoy en ubuntu obvio pero no tengo los efectos no tengo nada
<Triviox> son privativos pero bueno, funcionan
<Triviox> dame un seg te paso algun link
<ubuntu32> yo baje los privativos, tipo entre a los controladores y puse que buscara drivers y me tiro dos el privativo y el propietario
<ubuntu32> el propietario me tiraba un error ahi
<ubuntu32> y el privativo me dejo instalar pero cuando termina todo reinicio y mesale out of range en el monitor
<ubuntu32> o sea tiene una resolucion mas alta que mi monitor
<Triviox> mmm instalalo desde tty.. has usado la terminal
<Triviox> instalando desde terminal safas de muchos errores
<Triviox> http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/9229631/Instalar-drivers-privativos-de-video-AMD-_ATI_.html
<Triviox> siguiendo este tuto lo hice yo.. me funciono
<Triviox> me tengo que ir, suerte!.. perdona que tengo que salir de la pc
<Triviox> Sds!
<ubuntu32> dale gracias veo si sale algo
<ubuntu32> ante la posibilidad de instalar los driver pirvativos y propietarios que instalarian?
<ubuntu32> de la tarjeta de video obvio hablo
<Biblioclasta> va de nuevo. que?
<ubuntu32> Lo sentimos, la instalación de este controlador falló.
<ubuntu32> Revise el archivo de registro para ver más detalles: /var/log/jockey.log
<ubuntu32> me sale eso si intento instalar el driver propietario
<Biblioclasta> son los ati?
<ubuntu32> si
<ubuntu32> voy a probar con esto que me paso el loco
<Biblioclasta> podes correr el catalyst?
<ubuntu32> http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/9229631/Instalar-drivers-privativos-de-video-AMD-_ATI_.html
<ubuntu32> no si no los puedo instalar
<ubuntu32> en ese post que te pase te dice como instalar los propietarios no?
<ubuntu32> en la parte que dice
<ubuntu32> Para instalar los drivers open source
<ubuntu32> Empezamos desinstalando los drivers privativos y cualquier rastro de otro driver antiguo:
<ubuntu32> meto lo que dice ahi abajo para una terminal asi no mas?
<Biblioclasta> mmm, el post es salio antes que el último driver de ati, que es coincidentemente 12.04 coincide con la version de ubuntu por coincidencia
<ubuntu32> entonces que hago?
<Biblioclasta> si vas a instalar el driver privativo desde el script de amd, te recomiendo que imprimas la parte de desinstalacion
<Biblioclasta> porque si fracasa te vas a quedar en modo texto
<ubuntu32> y si instalo de nuevo?
<ubuntu32> jaja
<Biblioclasta> es más largo que instalar el driver...
<ubuntu32> el script ese lo meto en una temrinal ?
<ubuntu32> terminal*
<Biblioclasta> si, te bajas el driver de amd, que ahora no recuerdo donde esta
<Biblioclasta> y es un archivo de unos 100mb
<Biblioclasta> que termina sh
<xangua> o podrías usar el driver que te proporciona desde el repositorio de ubuntu
<Biblioclasta> el de ubuntu es 10 y algo
<Biblioclasta> es 2 versiones por debajo
<Biblioclasta> es mucho más compatible
<Biblioclasta> no vas a terminar en modo texto nunca
<ubuntu32> alguno se anima a pasarme el link?
<ubuntu32> jaja
<ubuntu32> por suerte particione el disco jaja
<Biblioclasta> este es el link para el de 64bits, ni idea si funciona para tu placa. primero probaria con los 2 del repositorio de ubuntu
<Biblioclasta> http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/amd-driver-installer-12-4-x86.x86_64.run
<Biblioclasta> se fue ...
<nilsonmorales> noches
<nilsonmorales> como hago para configurar mi tarjeta wireless pci en ubuntu xubu lubu no se si es igual para todos
<nilsonmorales> nuevo en linux
<nilsonmorales> es una ion 300 nexxt
<Biblioclasta> que estas usando ahora?
<nilsonmorales> chip ralink rt3562sta
<nilsonmorales> puppy
<nilsonmorales> la cuestion es que no se como configurar en ubuntu mi conexion a internet
<nilsonmorales> algo asi a modo general por favor
<nilsonmorales> por donde deberia empezar
<Biblioclasta> mmm a ver, primero determinar cual es el problema,
<Biblioclasta> sospechas que el problema es el driver?
<Biblioclasta> por que?
<nilsonmorales> supongo no se que deberia empezar por saber si mi driver esta listado en la distro ?
<Biblioclasta> puppy encuentra tu tarjeta de red?
<Biblioclasta> si puppy la encuentra me imagino que ubuntu también debería encontrarla
<Biblioclasta> sudo lshw -C network que arroja?
<Guest49641> Hola! vengo a agradecer la ayuda.... al final lo resolvi solo! el problema que tenia tenia que ver con esto: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=835703
<Guest49641> Soy Juan_
<Juan_> ya casi soltaba la toalla..... eso es lo que me pone loco de ubuntu...!!! de pronto fucniona todo bien, y un día de pasa algo y si no sos muy bueno en linux te pasas 4hs resolviendolo... estas 4 horas
<Juan_> que locura!!! uno no puede estar horas resolviendo algo que nisiquiera sabe como se causo!!!! es mas, la gente que me dio una mano, ya no esta en el chat!!! jajajajaja bueh.. seguiremos volviendos locos un tiempo, mientras s epueda. saludos a todos!!!!
<chilicuil> hola, buenas noches
<chilicuil> Akemi: o/
<Akemi> chilicuil, u_u/
<Juan_> Hola
<Juan_> como registro mi nick?
<BoF>  /msg nickserv register tuclave tucorreo
<BoF> lol
<chilicuil> Juan_: hazlo por msg privado, o ten cuidado de no poner espacio al comienzo o todos veremos tu clave
<Juan_> ok
<DjThree> Listo!
<DjThree> Ya tengo mi nick!
<chilicuil> felicidades DjThree
<Lokoo2_2> hay fiesta por aka ? xD
<chilicuil> nop
 * xoan buenas
<ab_> orane1f45wpa2
<sh4d0w> hola
<sh4d0w> hola :@
<sh4d0w> :akjsna
<sh4d0w> a
<sh4d0w> s
<sh4d0w> as+a
<sh4d0w> sasas
<sh4d0w> xasda
<xoan> sh4d0w: ?
<xoan> tienes un canal propio donde hacer eso: /join #sh4d0w
<sh4d0w> s
<sh4d0w> s
<sh4d0w> s
<sh4d0w> s
<Exio> buf #defocus
<Exio> ups
<ubuntu> hola
<u> hola R
<u> como haces para ser tan sonora
<R> lol
 * u es algo timida
<u> hola i
<R> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<mimecar> u el canal es para soporte de Ubuntu, no empieces a meter clones
<u> i tu si que eres valiente
<i> xD
<N3X> sabe alguno la version installer mas recomenda para una netbook desde usb?
<mimecar> la versión normal de ubuntu
<N3X> la version normal cual es
<N3X> la current?
<mimecar> la que te descargas de la web de ubuntu
<N3X> igual que la pagina de la red es la oficial
<mimecar> ?
<N3X> que si la ves desde una web o desde un teminal
<mimecar> entra con firefox en la web de ubuntu y la descargas la ISO
<N3X> que tipo es
<mimecar> tipo?
<N3X> se que existen distintas distros
<mimecar> en la web de ubuntu sólo puedes descargar ubuntu
<N3X> y la que descargas es para desktop
<mimecar> esa misma la puedes usar
<N3X> esa misma pero no entra en la netbook
<N3X> o depende el fabricante del terminal
<mimecar> cómo has pasado la iso al usb=
<N3X> que iso
<N3X> ?
<mimecar> no has descargado el archivo *-desktop.iso de la web de ubuntu?
<N3X> pues no
<N3X> me baje la curent
<N3X> y no ahora no me acuerdo cual es
<N3X> suele ser desktop?
<mimecar> pon el enlace de lo que te has descargado
<N3X> lo tengo en otro pc
<N3X> no puedo
<mimecar> cuando lo tengas continuamos
<N3X> ?
<N3X> esta bien
<mimecar> no se en estos momentos lo que te has descargado
<N3X> necesitaba mas que nada saber mi pregunta concreta
<N3X> si la distro mas adecuada es esa
<mimecar> la versión desktop de irá bien
<N3X> pues creo que mejor opcion para la netbook seria otra que no encuentro
<N3X> como kubuntu laptop
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> para un netbook KDE es un poco pesado
<mimecar> tienes Kubuntu, que es KDE como escritorio
<mimecar> pero kubuntu laptop me parece que no existe
<N3X> o entonces simple ubuntu
<N3X> y asi pensar en meterme alguna mas estable
<N3X> que pueeda merecer la pena
<mimecar> ubuntu es estable
<N3X> :)
<N3X> ...
<N3X> probare eso que me comentar
<N3X> aver si la currect descargada es la desktop en su ultima version
<N3X> y sino descargar la desktop para usb
<N3X> si existe
<N3X> claro
<mimecar> no existe
<N3X> :O
<mimecar> la versión normal la pasas con unetbootin al usb
<rnery> buenos dias alguien me puede ayudar como puedo hacer para replicar informacion de una carpeta que esta en un servidor ubuntu a otro servidor ubuntu
<mimecar> puedes sincronizarlos usando rsync
<rnery> Gracias mimecar voy a provar y les cuento
<centurion> hola gente !!!! .....
<centurion> ALguien ha tenido un problema con gnome-tweak tool ultimamente ?????
<centurion> el mío simplemente dejo de arrancar ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/1044291/
<cousteau> a mí esa herramienta no me da muy buena esoina
<cousteau> hmm...  ni idea de qué será ese error, es raro
<centurion> me funcionaba bien hasta hace unos días ....  pienso que las ultimas actualizaciones de mi sistema ... la dejaron en crash mode !!!
<cousteau> parece algo relacionado con nosequé de "cerrar la tapa"
<mimecar> centurion: estas usando PPA ?
<centurion> si ..
<mimecar> cuales
<centurion> ya te digo cual:
<centurion> mi version es : 3.4.0.1+git20120615.aa562b00-0ubuntu1~12.04~ricotz0
<mimecar> la 12.04 lleva gnome 3.4?
<centurion> si .. gnome 3.4
<mimecar> qué PPA's estas usando?
<mimecar> lo que has puesto me parece un PPA de gnome shell
<centurion> acabo de reinstalar la version:  3.4.0.1-1~precise1  de LP_PPA-gnome3-team-gnome3/precise
<mimecar> centurion: para que usas ese PPA de gnome3?
<centurion> para unos temas y cosas de llok and feel
<centurion> look
<mimecar> si estas metiendo cosas externas de los repositorios
<mimecar> puede ser la causa del fallo de gnome-tweak
<centurion> pregunta ?? gnome-tweak-tool ... no viene en los repositorios oficiales ????
<mimecar> si
<centurion> de hecho la configuracion por defecto de gnome 3 es un asco !!!!
<mimecar> ubuntu usa unity
<centurion> voy a quitar el ppa .. para comprobar .. gracias
<mimecar> si has instalado cosas de ese repositorio se complicará un poco
<sebastian__> hola gente, ay alguien que halla probado "linuxmint" ?
<Mautematico> Quizás en #linuxmint
<sebastian__> in inglish  ?
<Mautematico> Maybe on the #linuxmint channel
<sebastian__> jjj, yo solo hablar español..
<Mautematico> Bueno. De todas formas, yo probé linuxmint alguna vez. Pero ahora estoy en Trisquel
<Mautematico> ¿qué necesitas?
<sebastian__> sabes por que preguntu, con mi pc ya probe ubuntu, luego xubuntu y ahora lubuntu,... no le encuentro la buelta..
<sebastian__> me funcionan algunas cosas medio lentejas, como los navegadores por ejemplo..
<mimecar> los navegadores o flash?
<sebastian__> queria probar el mint a ver que pasa,  y mira me tardan mucho en cargar las paginas y tengo 3 megas..
<Mautematico> ¿qué hardware tienes?
<sebastian__> tendría que funcar mejor, o no?
<mimecar> sebastian__: si con lubuntu te va lento...
<sebastian__> pentium III de 700, con 640 de ram, y 128 de video
<mimecar> tener 3 MB no quiere decir que descargues rápido
<sebastian__> mimecar, si aunque no lo creas... pero las descargas si van rapido,, a 300 o mas k/sç
<mimecar> no es lo mismo descargar un archivo
<mimecar> que procesar una web compleja
<mimecar> prueba mint si quieres
<\n> y eso no va para el ot?
<sebastian__> mmm, para ser sincero , no quiero saber mas nada con windows , pero el xp me funcionaba mas rapido..  entienden mi inquietud, tendría que ser al revés o no?
<\n> un so del 2003 vs algo del 2012
<mimecar> sebastian__: no es obligatorio
<Mautematico> Creí que XP era del 2002 :p
<mimecar> XP es del 2000
<\n> bueno, cerca
<Mautematico> No, ese es win2000, que es del '99
<Mautematico> jajaja
<Mautematico> sebastian__ ¿qué versión de ubuntu estás usando?
<sebastian__> mimecar, ya lo se es que en realidad lo uso por eleccion no me obliga nadie, pero creo que el problema es otro y que no le encuentro la buelta..
<mimecar> en que páginas te va lento
<sebastian__> si no fijate , que pasariá si instalo una version de ubuntu del año 2000 o del 2003 como sea ??
<mimecar> sebastian__: te funcionarían mejor
<sebastian__> mimecar, si pero aqui mismo, y la mejor honda siempre me recomendaron usar una distro actualizada
<sebastian__> por el tema del soporte.. las anteriores ya son como obsoletas..creo
<mimecar> una distribución antigua consume menos recursos
<mimecar> pero si quieres seguridad, tienes que usar una versión moderna
<sebastian__> claro.. por eso preguntaba por mint...
<mimecar> pruebala y decide por ti mismo
<sebastian__> aha... lo voy a hacer gracias!
<sebastian__> con respecto a las paginas..que p
<sebastian__> que paginas? y por ejemplo youtube
<mimecar> el rendimiento de flash en linux es malo
<sebastian__> ok, me parecia
<sebastian__> en ubuntu 12.04 tambien ?
<mimecar> flash en linux
<sebastian__> mimecar, para usar linux en su maxima expresion, como tendria que armar mi pc, con que componenetes corre mejor, digo por que me tengo que armar algo
<Mautematico> flash funciona pésimo en gnu/linux, cualquier versión que esta sea
<sebastian__> pero quiero linux.. otra cosa no...
<mimecar> sebastian__: mientras use hardware que esté bien soportado no necesitas más
<sebastian__> si pero de que marcas, por ej intel o amd ?
<mimecar> amd o nvidia
<mimecar> da igual el procesador
<Mautematico> sebastian__: en http://h-node.com/ tienes una base de datos con hardware soportado por software libre
<sebastian__> a joya ahora lo veo
<sebastian__> voy a ver lo mismo con mint, por ahí lo instalo y despues no soporta nada de lo que tengo jajaja
<mimecar> sebastian__: si pones mint tendrás que pedirles soporte a ellos
<mimecar> modifican cosas respecto a ubuntu
<sebastian__> como que , es muy diferente ?
<mimecar> modifican cosas
<mimecar> y no se da soporte
<Mautematico> De todos modos, si tu hardware aparece como compatible en h-node, no deberías tener mayores problemas.
<sebastian__> mimecar, lei tambien que usa kde que es en teoria mas pesado que lubuntu no ?
<Mautematico> Eso significa que hay controladores libres para tu hardware, que suelen estar incluidos en el núcleo
<mimecar> si te va lento youtube te irá lento en cualquier distribución
<sebastian__> Mautematico, el nucleo es uno solo para todo linux ?
<mimecar> sebastian__: la base si
<sebastian__> mimecar, tambien me funciona lento el znes que de juegos de super nintendo viejos..
<mimecar> para emular una video consola se necesitan recursos
<sebastian__> pregunta : al iniciar secion me da a elegir tambien como una version de lubuntu mas básica que la probe una vez y parecía mas ligera...
<sebastian__> sesion..
<Mautematico> ¿openbox'
<Mautematico> ¿openbox?
<sebastian__> Mautematico, me voy a fijar a si les cuento mas detalle...
<sebastian__> se puede cambiar de sesion sin cerrarla ?
<Mautematico> puedes hacer algo parecido.
<sebastian__> como es ?
<Mautematico> Puedes, por ejemplo, "matar" lxde e iniciar gnome
<Mautematico> supongo que lo mismo valdrá para openbox
<sebastian__> Mautematico,  ahora que decis , me parece que la secion que te dije es lxde
<Mautematico> Si tienes lubuntu, entonces tienes lxde como entorno por defecto
<sebastian__> mmm
<sebastian__> me fijo entonces
<Mautematico> creo recordar que, además de lxde, lubuntu viene con openbox en modo "fallback"
<sebastian__> ya vuelvo..
<Mautematico> Bien
<sebastian__> Mautematico, ya estoy , es lxde
<sebastian__> parece mas simple el entorno
<Mautematico> Entonces, ¿cuál usabas antes?
<Mautematico> puedo mencionarte algunos
<sebastian__> lubuntu
<Mautematico> KDE, Gnome, XFCE, LXDE, openbox
<Mautematico> Ummm...
<sebastian__> figuran las dos por separado y son diferentes..
<sebastian__> y tambien figura openbox
<Mautematico> ya.
<Mautematico> Lubuntu es ubuntu+LXDE
<Mautematico> no creo que notes muchos cambios entre las sesiones "Lubuntu" y "Lxde" en escencia, son lo mismo
<Mautematico> cuando estabas usando "Lubuntu", en realidad usabas lxde, pero con algunas personalizaciones (:
<sebastian__> parece menos adornado el escritorio aha...
<jotaxpe> hola tengo problemas con samba, no puedo visualizar los demas ekipos de la red..., estoy en ubuntu 11.04, tengo otro equipo con ubuntu 10.04 y se ven sin ningun problema.. alguien puede ayudarme? configure samba y nada... como explican en esta pagina...  http://inukaze.wordpress.com/tutoriales/fallo-al-obtener-la-lista-de-comparticion-del-servidor/
<Mautematico> Sí. (:
<sebastian__> y openbox que seria ?
<Mautematico> sebastian__ openbox es otra sesión, bastante más liviana
<dylan66> lxde escritorio
<dylan66> openbox gextor de ventanas
<dylan66> lxde usa openbox
<sebastian__> esa puede ser la mia , es limitado en funciones ?
<dylan66> es casi lo mismo
<dylan66> solo hay que hacer un click derecho para que apareca el menu
<sebastian__> y usa menos recursos ?
<dylan66> algo menos
<dylan66> cuanta ram tienes?
<sebastian__> 640
<dylan66> para lxde deberia darte
<dylan66> el uso de recursos no solo depende del escritorio y del gestor de ventaas
<dylan66> la distro tambien cuenta
<sebastian__> si da, pero no tanto
<sebastian__> la dixtro es 11.04
<sebastian__> hay alguna anterior que todabía tenga soporte ?
<dylan66> puedes chequear tu consumo con htop
<dylan66> y comprar
<dylan66> comparar
<sebastian__> htop es un instalable
<dylan66> hace poco que usas linux?
<sebastian__> si hace uno dos meses mas o menos o un poco mas...
<dylan66> ok aqui las cosas se instalan desde repositorios
<dylan66> no es necesario bajarlo desde el navegador
<dylan66> abres un gestor de paquetes e instlas
<sebastian__> con apt ?
<dylan66> o tambien con apt desde la consola
<sebastian__> eso ya lo estoy aprendiendo..
<dylan66> apt-get install htop
<sebastian__> ahora lo instalo..
<sebastian__> dylan66, mira.. E: No se encontró un archivo de réplica «/var/lib/dpkg/»
<dylan66> tienes algun gestor de paquetes abierto?
<sebastian__> no
<sebastian__> capas que desde esta sesion no se puede instalar ...
<dylan66> es lo mismo
<jotaxpe> hola tengo problemas con samba, no puedo visualizar los demas ekipos de la red..., estoy en ubuntu 11.04, tengo otro equipo con ubuntu 10.04 y se ven sin ningun problema.. alguien puede ayudarme? configure samba y nada... como explican en esta pagina...  http://inukaze.wordpress.com/tutoriales/fallo-al-obtener-la-lista-de-comparticion-del-servidor/
<julian> si estoy descargando algo con mozilla firefox... Y pongo pausa, desconecto, reconecto, y doy reanudar, lo reanuda?
<dylan66> sudo mv /var/lib/dpkg/lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock.back
<jotaxpe> :(
<juaroj> buenas necesito ayuda en la configuracion para que un proxy squid sea transparente, quien me puede guiar en esto!?
<GridCube> nuse
<GridCube> nunca use esa cosas
<juaroj> mmm :/ aguno que me pueda hacer el favor y que ya lo halla hecho ?!
<\x> !alguien juaroj
<kubot> juaroj: La mayoría de las preguntas que se hacen en #Ubuntu-es comienzan con "Alguien usa/hace...". ¿Porqué no hacer la próxima pregunta (la real) y descubrirlo? Mira también !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<juaroj> Alguien usa squid como proxy?!
<GridCube> parece que en este canal no
<\r> !?
<GridCube> #!
#ubuntu-es 2012-06-17
<jpablorp> Alguien sabe como navegar en internet luego de desinstalar iptables  ?!
<aguitel> porque desinstalar iptables?
<jpablorp> fue un error de comandos y se desinstalo y purgo
<jpablorp> pero ya no puedo navegar en web
<aguitel> instalalo
<jpablorp> .... como ?!
<jpablorp> recuerda no puedo navegar despues de esto
<aguitel> como fue ese error de comando?
<GridCube> sudo apt-get install iptables
<jpablorp> no sudo apt-get purge iptables
<GridCube> pues
<GridCube> install
<jpablorp> .... probe despues de eso el install y me dice que NO hay navegacion en internet
<jpablorp> ni un ping a google me responde
<GridCube> lol
<cousteau> ya lo has instalado?
<GridCube> jpablorp, pues conseguite un .deb de internets
<cousteau> tampoco me van los pings a google a mí
<cousteau> prueba ping 8.8.8.8
<jpablorp> sirve un rpm?
<jpablorp> .rpm*
<\x> no.
<GridCube> no
<cousteau> y ahora quién se ha puesto \x de nick?
<cousteau> (no sé pa qué pregunto)
<jpablorp> me puedes ayudar con un .deb de iptables
<\x> \n
<cousteau> (me lo imaginaba)
<cousteau> jpablorp, ya has instalado el iptables?
<GridCube> cousteau, no puede
<GridCube> porque sin iptables, no puede apt-getear
<GridCube> que no lees?
<cousteau> ...es decir, que está en OTRO ordenador, no?
<jpablorp> Correcto
<jpablorp> estoy desde otro ordenador
<cousteau> (y yo ya te digo que ping a google tampoco me responde, creo que google no responde a pings)
<\x> si lo responde
<\x> 64 bytes from eze03s06-in-f4.1e100.net (173.194.42.36): icmp_req=1 ttl=57 time=51.0 ms
<GridCube> jpablorp, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/iptables
<aguitel> http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/iptables
<cousteau> ...ah, sin www. sí que me responde
<PrIsmaTicO> Donde puedo descargar el Ubunto (En version Servidor)
<PrIsmaTicO> ¿?
<GridCube> www.ubuntu.com
<PrIsmaTicO> †<{GridCube}>† ahi puedo descargar la version servidor ?
<PrIsmaTicO> esque nesesito instalar un servidor
<GridCube> PrIsmaTicO, te fijaste?
<GridCube> O_o
<PrIsmaTicO> estoy Viendo
<PrIsmaTicO> xD
<jpablorp> ya peuedo navegar
<jpablorp> muchisimas gracias
<jpablorp> una pregunta tengo un problema al iniciar el servidor dhcp3
<jpablorp> el comando es
<jpablorp> sudo service isc-dhcp-server start
<jpablorp> me retorna error al iniciar
<PrIsmaTicO> †<{GridCube}>† Ubuntu Server 12.04 LTS
<PrIsmaTicO> ese es la version servidor ?
<jpablorp> sii PrIsmaTicO ese es mi servidor
<PrIsmaTicO> †<{jpablorp}>† Sabes algun tutorial como para instalar servicios
<PrIsmaTicO> soy nuevo en esto del servidor
<dabor> PrIsmaTicO, hay muchos tutoriales, específicos para cada servicio que quieras tener corriendo
<GridCube> PrIsmaTicO, que le pasa a tus highlights?
<GridCube> O_o
<GridCube> tienen tanta basura ensima que no sirven su funcion
<cousteau> †<{~♥GridCube♥~}>† a qué te refieres?
<GridCube> XD
<GridCube> †<{~♥餿cousteau餿♥~}>† no se
<PrIsmaTicO> puxa
<PrIsmaTicO> no entiendo ni papas
<PrIsmaTicO> Grr
<GridCube> PrIsmaTicO, en cualquier caso, hay miles y miles, y miles y miles de tutoriales en google que podes leer
<cousteau> †<{~♥餿☃♫GridCube♫☃餿♥~}>† yo creo que exageras
<PrIsmaTicO> †<{GridCube}>† si exageras
<PrIsmaTicO> xD
<m4v> PrIsmaTicO: este canal no es para asuntos de servidores igual, existe #ubuntu-server pero es en inglés.
<PrIsmaTicO> †<{GridCube}>† el servidor lo puedo instalar en una maquina virtual ?
<PrIsmaTicO> †<{m4v}>† pero aki me ayudan po man
<PrIsmaTicO> :S
<m4v> PrIsmaTicO: podés escribir en español?
<GridCube> PrIsmaTicO... de enserio arregla tus highlights
<cousteau> †<{~♥餿☃♫☮PrIsmaTicO☮♫☃餿♥~}>† puedes incluso instalar lo que sea en un ubuntu normal
<cousteau> no sé, apache, php...  o algo como xampp
<PrIsmaTicO> Gracias
<PrIsmaTicO> Por la Ayuda
<cousteau> ubuntu server simplemente los tiene ya instalados
<GridCube> ~=[,,_,,]:3 †<{~♥餿☃♫☮cousteau☮♫☃餿♥~}>†~=[,,_,,]:3  es LAMP
<m4v> bueno, ya basta de jugar.
<GridCube> !LAMP
<kubot> Linux, Apache, MySQL, y !php, para infomación y como instalarlo mira: http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/LAMP -- http://www.cesarius.net/instalar-lamp-en-ubuntu/
 * GridCube deja de jugar
<cousteau> también existe xampp
<GridCube> si. pero en los repos esta LAMP
<pedroelias> holassssssssssssss
<GridCube> !hola | pedroelias
<kubot> pedroelias: ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<cousteau> de todas formas parece que xampp es lamp con perl
<pedroelias> cual e
<pedroelias> cuál es el mejor editor de video en ubuntu
<cousteau> qué significa "el mejor"?
<pedroelias> el mas completo para 64 bits
<cousteau> "el más completo"?  creo que cinelerra
<pedroelias> y si hay algún proyecto para quemar formato HD
<cousteau> aunque probablemente quieras algo más sencillo
<cousteau> hmm...  devede quizá?
<pedroelias> ese es sólo para dvd y muy bueno por sierto
<pedroelias> cierto
<GridCube> pedroelias, http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/top5-linux-video-editing-system-software/
<cousteau> pedroelias, la respuesta correcta es "depende de lo que quieras".  El "mejor" puede ser distinto de una persona a otra.
<pedroelias> algo como css5 de adobe premier
<cousteau> qué quieres hacer?
<pedroelias> con audacity voy bien
<cousteau> porque si es sólo para algo como meter transiciones y fundir escenas, OpenShot puede estar bien
<cousteau> ...audacity no es muy cómodo para editar películas...
<pedroelias> y con gimp bien
<neuromancer> pedroelias: audacity es un editor de sonido
<GridCube> pedroelias, mira el link que te pase
<cousteau> el editor de vídeo más avanzado que conozco es Cinelerra, pero nunca lo he usado
<cousteau> (y no sé si merece la pena...  a más "features", más complicado de usar para cosas simples)
<pedroelias> OpenShot me gusta por lo simple como editar en el viejo formato de 35mm
<pedroelias> Y para convertir a distintos formatos
<pedroelias> ok....bueno gracias tengo bastante que investigar
<pedroelias> ahhhh última preguntita
<pedroelias> alguien sabe empaquetamiento Zent
<pedroelias> si audacity es editor de sonido y va bien como adobe audicion
<pedroelias> voy para tu link...lo anote primero a lápiz para por si acaso se va la luz
<cousteau> es lo que decía...  a lo mejor no te interesa que tenga muuuchas cosas sino que sea simple
<dostarjetasvideo> muy buenas a todos
<dostarjetasvideo> tengo   dos  tarjetas de  video una  con  tvtime  /dev/video1  y  otra  con /dev/video0 con una  camara
<GridCube> felicidades?
<pedroelias> que tengo que hacer para usar al máximo rendimiento una tarjeta aceleradora de video ATI
<Souchiro> hasta el lunes :D
<GridCube> pedroelias, en linux?
<GridCube> podes intentar usar los drivers oficiales privativos
<GridCube> pero ati en linux no va muy bien, al menos no en mi experiencia
<dostarjetasvideo> pero lo  que  pasa  es que siempre  me  modifica el /dev/video0 al /dev/video1
<dostarjetasvideo> y no   sabria  como hacer  para  que  deje  de  hacer  eso
<dostarjetasvideo> yo configure  el   tvtime  con  el  /dev/video1
<dostarjetasvideo> pero  la  maquina  cuando   se  reincia  lo   cambia  no   sabria  porque
<dostarjetasvideo> hay  alguna  forma  de  saber  como   es  eso ?
<dostarjetasvideo> alguien me  puede  dar una  mano amiga ?
<GridCube> !paciencia | dostarjetasvideo
<kubot> dostarjetasvideo: Las personas aquí son voluntarios, tu actitud debe tomar eso en consideración. Las respuestas no siempre están disponibles, si nadie sabe la respuesta nadie te responderá.
<dostarjetasvideo> GridCube:  soy  libre
<dostarjetasvideo> los disporitivos que apuntan a /dev/video0 usan en su mayoría las librerias v4L2 o v4L.
<dostarjetasvideo> sera cierto  eso ?
<neuromancer> dostarjetasvideo: no, esas librerias son para acceder esos dispositivos
<neuromancer> las usan los programas que quieren acceder video
<dostarjetasvideo> claro, y como  se  haria  para  poner  digamos  el   tvtime usando   /dev/video1 por  default , yo   ya  cambie  /etc/tvtime/tvtime.xml
<dostarjetasvideo> pueden verlo    <option name="V4LDevice" value="/dev/video1"/>
<neuromancer> y que pasa cuando lo cambias?
<dostarjetasvideo> despues se intercambia
<dostarjetasvideo> no   sabria especificar
<dostarjetasvideo> voy a  cambiarlo  y   vuelvo  a  entrar a ver  si  queda  fico
<neuromancer> es la config de tvtime lo que cambia entonces
<chilicuil> hola, buenas noches
<Guest23938> hola
<Lokoo2_2> alguien sabe como esconder la ip para xchat ?'
<Lokoo2_2> tengo insomnio y queria joder un rato pero me banearon por una broma xD
<mimecar> Lokoo2_2: el servidor de IRC si que sabe tu IP
<Lokoo2_2> mimecar existe una manera de esconderla o solo me queda evitar las bromas ???
<mimecar> evita las bromas
<Lokoo2_2> xDD.
<Lokoo2_2> valee
<Toranks> ¿Por qué no se pueden hacer bromas?
<\r> Toranks, quizás porque no ayudan en un canal de soporte
<\r> si quieres bromas vete a #ubuntu-es-cafe
<\r> aún así, no sé si se refería a este canal, pero tampoco estamos para ayudar a nadie a evadir un ban
<Toranks> Qué poca gente
<mimecar> 38 personas un Domingo te parece poco?
<Toranks> no, digo en el otro
<Toranks> Aunque aquí aun con 38 no se habla casi na xD
<mimecar> este canal es para soporte de Ubuntu
<Toranks> Ya
<miniminiyo> hola gente...alguno sabe de un proyecto en linux que necesite programadores java?
<josee> Hola, alguien sabe porqué el plugin de latex para gedit no me muestra los iconos para convertir el documento activos? gracias
<mimecar> por qué no usas algún editor más serio para latex?
<josee> es para exportar código c++ y como uso gedit pues me viene mejor así.
<mimecar> ok, con gedit no he usado latex
<carnau> ¿Existe alguna aplicación gráfica para gestionar LVM?
<neuromancer> carnau: system-config-lvm
<carnau> neuromancer, gracias, voy a probarlo!
<urullica> buenos   dias
 * xoan buenas
<urullica> amigos acabo de instalar ubuntu 12.04  y tratando de configurar la mensajeria instantanea quería instalr aMSN pereo  me da el siguiente error   la de pemdencia no se puede satisfacer libgstfarsight 10.0   e buscado en google  y no sale  nada  de info  ....alguien  sabe  de esto?
<mimecar> cómo lo estas instalando?
<urullica> .deb
<mimecar> los programas no se instalan de esa forma en linux
<urullica> ya que en el centro de software
<urullica> no  se encuenrta
<mimecar> abre el centro de software y lo instalas desde ahí
<urullica> no  esta
<urullica> recomienda  optros  pero  no amsn
<urullica> no aparece
<mimecar> amsn está en el repositorio universe
<mimecar> si que tendría que aparecer
<urullica> buscare
<mimecar> has puesto ya las actualizaciones del sistema?
<urullica> si
<urullica> ya actualice  todo
<urullica> oye  me recuerdas  como  activo  los  repos  universe
<mimecar> pon la salida del comando, sudo apt-get install amsn
<mimecar> tiene que estar activado
<urullica> mira ya utilice la consola  y sale este mensaje    El paquete «amsn» no tiene un candidato para la instalación
<mimecar> ok, abre el centro de software, editar
<mimecar> origenes de softwarew
<mimecar> software
<urullica> ya
<urullica> mimecar
<urullica> ya
<mimecar> te sale el repositorio universe?
<urullica> que hacer  ahora?
<urullica> si  todo esta chuleado
<mimecar> chuleado?
<urullica> a que pena
<urullica> señalado
<urullica> en los cuadritos
<mimecar> tienes el repositorio universe marcado?
<xoan> urullica: qué versión de ubuntu tienes, precise?
<xoan> amsn ya no está en ningún repositorio de ubuntu desde oneiric:
<xoan> http://packages.ubuntu.com/amsn
<mimecar> xoan: a mi me sale en esa web
<mimecar> no, oneiric
<mimecar> error
<urullica> 12.04 lst
<urullica> mimecan su esta marcado
<urullica> si esta marcado
<xoan> urullica: pues no puedes instalar amsn desde los repositorios oficiales, tendrás que buscar un PPA o descargar el paquete deb desde http://amsn-project.org/
<xoan> http://www.amsn-project.net/ (perdón)
<urullica> si  tengo el deeb
<urullica> pero  sale este error  que es el meoyo  de la pregunta  la de pemdencia no se puede satisfacer libgstfarsight 10.0
<xoan> urullica: pues doble click; apt-get sólo oinstala paquetes desde repositorios, no paquetes que tengas descargados localmente
<xoan> urullica: quizá el paquete deb que tienes descargado no es para tu versión de ubuntu
<xoan> https://launchpad.net/~amsn-daily/+archive/ppa
<xoan> ahí tienes el PPA de los paquetes de amsn, pero creo que se construyen diariamente
<xoan> o quizá no
<urullica> instalo  la version oneiric?
<xoan> urullica: no
<urullica> cual?
<xoan> añade el PPA siguiendo las instrucciones, actualiza la lista de paquetes y entonces sí: sudo apt-get install amsn
<urullica> xona
<urullica> xoan
<xoan> urullica: qué?
<urullica> debo editar el el archivo con gedti?
<urullica> gedit
<xoan> urullica: no,tienes una enlace con las instrucciones
<xoan> lee un poco en la página
<urullica> osea  ya hice lo del app
<urullica> como me dijiste
<xoan> define lo de app
<urullica> ppa
<xoan> lo añadiste a tus fuentes?
<xoan> You can update your system with unsupported packages from this untrusted PPA by adding ppa:amsn-daily/ppa to your system's Software Sources. (Read about installing)
<xoan> (Read about installing) <- eso
<xoan> tienes una explicación para las versiones a partir de 10.04, y otra para las anteriores
<urullica> si
<xoan> sigue sla primera, actualizas la lista de paquetes, e instalas
<urullica> ya realice  todo eso
<xoan> no es tan complicado
<urullica> pero igual
<xoan> $ sudo apt-get install amsn
<xoan> eso te devuelve algún error?
<urullica> si el mismo
<urullica> El paquete «amsn» no tiene un candidato para la instalación
<xoan> urullica: eso es que no has añadido el PPA
<xoan> https://launchpad.net/+help-soyuz/ppa-sources-list.html
<urullica> lo intentare de nuevo
<xoan> Adding the PPA to Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic) and later
<xoan> sigue esos pasos
<urullica> losto
<xoan> On older (pre 9.10) Ubuntu systems
<urullica> listo
<xoan> hasta que llegues ahí
<xoan> a partir de ahí ya no tienes que hacerlo
<xoan> sudo apt-get update
<xoan> sudo apt-get install amsn
<xoan> tiene que estar, a narices
<mimecar> xD
<xoan> eso sí, las instrucciones son genéricas, así que léelas y adaptalas para el PPA de amsn
<urullica> claro
<urullica> mira  te informare  cada  paso
<xoan> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name
<xoan> Replace ppa:user/ppa-name with the PPA's location that you noted above.
<urullica> This PPA is signed. You may want to add the corresponding GPG key to your apt keyring:
<urullica>    sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 28CBC482
<urullica> Starting to Karmic, adding the PPA and its key is as simple as:
<urullica>    sudo add-apt-repository ppa:amsn-daily
<urullica>  More info: https://launchpad.net/~amsn-daily/+archive/ppa
<urullica> Press [ENTER] to continue or ctrl-c to cancel adding it
<mimecar> !paste urullica
<kubot> urullica: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<mimecar> dentro de 1 minuto podrás hablar
<xoan> hala, castigado :D
<urullica> si
<urullica> pero ya
<urullica> pero nada
<GridCube> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:amsn-daily
<xoan> u
<GridCube> sudo apt-get update
<xoan> urullica: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:amsn-daily
<GridCube> sudo apt-get install amsn
<GridCube> D:
<xoan> tienes que ejecutar eso
<GridCube> tan sencillo como eso
<urullica> bueno ya  update
<GridCube> jolines
<xoan> urullica: en serio, lee lo que te muestra la terminal
<urullica> Leyendo lista de paquetes... Hecho
<urullica> despues  del update
<urullica> osea  hasta  aqui  todo  bien
<urullica> ahora  ejecutare
<urullica> unstal amsn
<urullica> pperdon
<urullica> install
<urullica> Leyendo lista de paquetes... Hecho Creando árbol de dependencias       Leyendo la información de estado... Hecho El paquete amsn no está disponible, pero algún otro paquete hace referencia a él. Esto puede significar que el paquete falta, está obsoleto o sólo se encuentra disponible desde alguna otra fuente E: El paquete «amsn» no tiene un candidato para la instalación
<urullica> este es el resultado
<xoan> urullica: $ ls -l /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<mimecar> seguro que el paquete no es amsn2?
<xoan> pega eso en paste.ubuntu.com
<urullica> a que te refieres mimecar?
<xoan> urullica: (pega la salida de ejecutar esa orden en una temrinal, no pegues eso que he puesto yo, se entiende)
<xoan> mimecar: no, es amsn
<mimecar> xoan: no han aplicado ya el cambio?
<urullica> su claro xoan
<urullica> despues  de  ejecutar  el comando recomendado por  xoan
<urullica> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 132 jun 17 11:38 amsn-daily-ppa-precise.list
<xoan> urullica: cuando lo pegues y lo envíes, pasanos por aquí la url
<xoan> urullica: $ sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install amsn
<xoan> eso tiene que instalarte amsn
<xoan> si te muestra algún error GPG, resuélvelo importando la clave; tienes instrucciones en el propio PPA
<urullica> nada  sale  el mismo mensaje
<urullica> no tieme  candidato
<urullica> que  mier...
<xoan> $ apt-cache search amsn
<mimecar> urullica: pon todo lo que salga en pastebin
<xoan> eso muestra algo? (si son más de dos líneas, usa paste.ubuntu.com)
<urullica> perdon  como lo otulizo
<urullica> ?
<xoan> paste.ubuntu.com?
<urullica> ya  pera
<xoan> copias el texto que quieras mostrarnos, lo pegas en el formulario de esa web, envías, y nos pasas la URL
<urullica> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1045816/
<urullica> ahí esta  todo
<xoan> urullica: las mayúsculas son importantes, tanto como las minúsculas
<xoan> si te decimos que el paquete es "amsn" es que es "amsn" y no "aMSN"
<urullica> lo intente de las  dos  amneras
<xoan> vale, luego está bien
<urullica> lo reaqloce  con aMSN por que  no funciono  con amsn
<xoan> $ apt-cache search amsn
<xoan> y eso qué te devuelve?
<urullica> pera
<urullica> nada
<urullica> no pasa  nada
<aguitel> urullica, debes hacer: sudo apt-get install amsn
<urullica> ningun mensaje
<mimecar> si has añadido el ppa de amsn
<aguitel> amsn minuscula
<urullica> lo hare
<mimecar> no debería salir en el update?
<xoan> http://ppa.launchpad.net precise InRelease
<xoan> y sale
<xoan> es raro...
<mimecar> xoan: ahí no indica que esté usando el ppa de amsn
<urullica> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1045823/
<urullica> miren
<urullica> igual
<urullica> esti su que esta rari
<mimecar> me parece que no te ha añadido el repositorio de ppa
<xoan> mimecar:
<aguitel> ami tambien
<mimecar> di xoan
<xoan> que sí que se lo ha añadido, mira lo que tiene en /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<mimecar> en los dos últimos pastes no lo veo
<urullica> ya  esperen les doy el resultado de ese  comando
<xoan> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 132 jun 17 11:38 amsn-daily-ppa-precise.list
<xoan> mimecar: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1045816/
<xoan> urullica: vale, espera, creo que es que ni en el ppa hay versión para precise...
<mimecar> xoan: aún así debería salir en el update
<urullica> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1045827/
<xoan> https://launchpad.net/~amsn-daily/+archive/ppa
<urullica> miren
<xoan> pues sí, sí que la hay
<xoan> ni idea, pero debería estar, así que no sé
<xoan> estar está, pero la lista de paquetes está vacía
<xoan> http://ppa.launchpad.net/amsn-daily/ppa/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/binary-i386/Packages
<aguitel> urullica, haz pastebin de :/etc/apt/sources.list
<urullica> listo
<xoan> ahí deberían aparecer los paquetes que contiene el repositorio para precise
<xoan> pero está vacío
<xoan> aguitel: es un ppa, y no se incluye en ese repositorio, sino en /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<xoan> http://ppa.launchpad.net/amsn-daily/ppa/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/binary-i386/ <- en Packages debería aparecer, pero está vacío para precise
<xoan> http://ppa.launchpad.net/amsn-daily/ppa/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/binary-i386/ <- en oneiric sí que hay
<aguitel> fijensen aca:http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=default&section=all&arch=any&searchon=names&keywords=amsn
<xoan> sin embargo es raro, porque en la lista de paquetes sí que hay versión para precise: https://launchpad.net/~amsn-daily/+archive/ppa
<xoan> urullica: quizá sería conveniente contactar con el mantenedor del ppa para preguntarle
<aguitel> creo que el tema es que no hay paquetes para precise y por lo tanto se debe cambiar y poner oneiric
<urullica> este  es  el resultado del  comando sugerido por aguitel   http://paste.ubuntu.com/1045833/
<xoan> de hecho si miráis a la derecha en https://launchpad.net/~amsn-daily/+archive/ppa aparecen todas las últimas construcciones de paquetes como fallidas: Failed to build: amd64 i386
<xoan> mal rollo, algo no funciona bien
<xoan> urullica: no creo que lo puedas instalar desde ahí
<aguitel> el ppa:https://launchpad.net/~amsn-daily/+archive/ppa no tiene paquetes para precise
<urullica> cal es la otra opción
<xoan> aguitel: amsn 0.98.4+r10008-0~precise1LocutusOfBorg (2012-02-27)
<aguitel> por lo tanto se debe añadir a mano en el sources.list como oneiric
<xoan> y eso entonces qué es?
<urullica> a claro
<aguitel> no lo se pero ami no me funciona
<urullica> como puedo ahcerlo?
<urullica> editar el sourcfelist
<xoan> urullica: editando /etc/apt/sources.list.d/amsn-daily-ppa-precise.list
<aguitel> urullica, estas en gnome?
<urullica> si
<urullica> gnome
<aguitel> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<xoan> cambias donde aparece "precise" por "oneiric" y listo
<xoan> aguitel: no hace falta que lo añada ahí, ya los tiene en el otro soucers.list del PPA
<xoan> /etc/apt/sources.list.d/amsn-daily-ppa-precise.list
<k4v> aguitel: con gedit no se usa sudo, usa gksudo
<aguitel> debes borrar tambien la linea :/etc/apt/sources.list.d/amsn-daily-ppa-precise.list
<GridCube> urullica, el paquete no existe en precise
<xoan> aguitel: no es una línea, es un fichero
<GridCube> urullica, usa emesene
<xoan> es mejor que lo edite y listo
<xoan> pero bueno, como queráis
<aguitel> ok borrar el fichero
<urullica> xoan  lo quiero editar
<urullica> te presto atencion
<urullica> pero uno por uno por que me enredan
<urullica> como edito el source list
<urullica> ?
<cousteau> aguitel, GKSUDO
<aguitel> gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<cousteau> (huy, ya ha sido dicho)
<xoan> urullica: $ gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list.d/amsn-daily-ppa-precise.list
<xoan> aguitel: y dale :D
<xoan> que tiene un fichero para el PPA
<xoan> urullica: $ gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list.d/amsn-daily-ppa-precise.list
<urullica> ya
<urullica> ahora que hago?
<xoan> urullica: y ahí, donde aparece "precise" pones "oneiric" sin comillas
<nasser> hola, he instalado opensuse con kde y se me congela :S he recurrido a este canal por desesperación. no sé qué hacr
<nasser> me conecto a una red wifi y voila, se me bloquea el laptop
<xoan> urullica: guardas, cierras, y ejecutas: $ sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install amsn
<urullica> cambio en las  dos  lineas  supongo
<aguitel> si
<xoan> si sigue sin funcionar, yo desistiría e instalaría otro cliente de msn o usaría empathy, que ye lo tienes instalado
 * iUs3r hol -a
<nasser> INFO: CPU AMD E-300 APU with RADEON HD GRAPHICS 1,3 GH
<urullica> si
<urullica> tengo otro  pero  pues  tenia  duda con ese tema ya sabes  como es uno  que quiere  hacer  funcionar  todo
<urullica> jajaj
<xoan> yo creo que empathy soporta llamadas de vídeo y voz con msn
<urullica> bueno  este  es  el resultado  de sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install amsn  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1045868/
<xoan> urullica: pues nada, la versión de oneiric no te sirve, porque las dependencias no se satisfacen en precise
<xoan> (es lo normal, pero por intentarlo no perdías nada :)
<urullica> mm
<urullica> los dejare  como  estaban  antes
<nasser> thanks for helping... TT
<xoan> sólo tienes que borrar el fichero que acabas de editar y listo
<cousteau> nasser, quiero decir, este canal es de ubuntu
<urullica> entonces  nada?
<urullica> caso  cerrado?
<urullica> a usar otro  servicio?
<xoan> otro cliente
<cousteau> pidgin va bastante bien
<xoan> el servicio de msn lo sigues pudiendo usar en ubuntu, con empathy o con algún cliente específico, como emesene
<cousteau> creo que es el que menos problemas me ha dado
<urullica> a bueno
<urullica> tengo emesene
<urullica> cual es compatible  con  video conferencia?
<xoan> creo que todos
<xoan> empathy por lo menos
<urullica> bueno  muchacho  gracias  a  todos
<urullica> los  que  me  colaboraron..
<cousteau> xoan, no, creo que empathy no soporta videoconferencia con MSN
<cousteau> ...o sí?  no me acuerdo
<xoan> me suena que en las notas de liberación de gnome hacían referencia a ello
<chilicuil> hola, buenos dias
<saranpio> hola todos
<saranpio> buenas tardes
<chilicuil> hola saranpio o/
<Guest9143> hola! como hago para instalar skype en ubuntu?
<mimecar> descarga la versión de la web de skype
<nasser> Hola, al iniciar la instalación de Ubuntu, esta se congela (no puedo ni mover el mouse). Mi ordenador es un portátil Acer Aspire 5250
<mimecar> nasser: comprueba que esté bien descargado
<nasser> cómo, mimecar?
<mimecar> !md5
<kubot> Para verificar la ISO de Ubuntu, visita http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM, sigue las instrucciones y compara el código con https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<mimecar> comprueba que la suma md5 de la iso coincide
<nasser> mimecar, coinciden
<nasser> mi laptop tiene arquitectura de 64 bits
<mimecar> se bloquea el live cd?
<nasser> así que he bajado la versión 64 bits
<nasser> sí
<nasser> bueno, el USB
<nasser> mimecar
<mimecar> es lo mismo
<nasser> ok, mimecar
<nasser> alguna idea, mimecar?
<chilicuil> nasser: prueba con otro usb, a lo mejor el usb que tienes esta defectuoso
<nasser> no lo está, porque hace poco he instalado un OS en el mismo portátil
<nasser> pero no me convencía
<chilicuil> ok, entonces te sugeriria que mientras esta arrancando, o cuando se traba, intentes ver lo que hay en las otras ttys, presionando ctrl-alt-f1 hasta f8, para descubrir mas pistas
<chilicuil> tambien, puedes instalar ubuntu desde windows y desde una version previa de linux (cualquier distro), sin necesidad de usb
<chilicuil> aunque supongo que lo que quieres no es intalar sino solo ver como se comporta ubuntu en tu computadora
<Azag> hola
<Azag> siguiendo una guia para instalar las extensiones de gnome-shell
<Azag> ahora no me deja acceder a la version "shell" de gnome-shell
<jonny_> ij
<lopulus> hola! como hago para instalar shockwave flash en firefox?¿
<cousteau> lopulus, flash?  está en los restricted extras
<cousteau> puedes buscar "flashplugin-installer" en el centro de software, eso te lo instala
<lopulus> ok... gracias
#ubuntu-es 2013-06-10
<asnos> ubuntu soporta esta configuracion de raid ? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_Matrix_RAID
<Braiam> asnos, eso es controlado a nivel de firmware, para el nucleo, solo existe un disco duro
<asnos> la live no mel o toma como uno
<Braiam> asnos, provaste con otros SO para comprobar que no es un problema de hw?
<asnos> si, estoy usando el raid ahora en otro S.O
<ryden> holaaaaaaa
<javier_> llevo un dia intentando configurar emacs para trabajar en html css javascript y php, pero no entiendo como configurarlo, he leido la documentación pero no me aclaro mucho, alguien me hecha una mano?
<javier_> hay muy poca documentación actualizada y menos aun en español
<debsan> javier_, configurar emacs es facil si querés editar esos archivos por separado, si mezclas código tendrías que hacer algo más complejo
<debsan> javier_, una vez abierto el archivo hmtl por ejemplo, apretas alt+x y pones html-mode
<debsan> si fuera javascript igual pero javascript-mode, y asi con el resto
<debsan> en general emacs reconoce la extensión.
<debsan> y sabe que modo de edición usar
<javier_> si pero me baje esto y lo puse en la carpeta .emacs.d
<javier_> https://github.com/bbatsov/prelude
<javier_> y no me hace nada, sigo todo como antes
<javier_> y no se que hacer
<debsan> javier_, dice: By default most of the modules that ship with Prelude are not loaded.
<javier_> si pero no se como cargarlos
<javier_> en el archivo .emacs, puse (require 'prelude-c)
<javier_> ;; (require 'prelude-clojure)
<javier_> ;; (require 'prelude-coffee)
<javier_> ;; (require 'prelude-common-lisp)
<javier_> (require 'prelude-css)
<javier_> (require 'prelude-emacs-lisp)
<debsan> tambien dice: You'll need to adjust your prelude-modules.el file once the installation is done.
<debsan> javier_, busca el archivo prelude-modules.el y descomentá el que necesites
<sennin> 1
<sennin> gente de linux tengo una pregunta
<sennin> qe mierda pasa
<liher_> hola
<liher_> tengo un problemilla con los graficos, alguien puede ayudarme?
<rabirex> Hola
<rabirex> Hola
<rabirex> Hola
<rabirex> hola
<liher_> hola
 * xoan buenas
<pac-man_> hola
<Pac_Man> tengo unos problemas con squid en ubuntu
<Pac_Man> no se si alguien conozca del tema?
<chilicuil> buenos dias o/
<SergioMeneses> chilicuil, saludos
<chilicuil> hola Sergio =)
<SergioMeneses> chilicuil, bien bien? aprovechando que hoy es dia festivo jeje
<chilicuil> SergioMeneses: wow, genial =), que sea un dia productivo
<SergioMeneses> chilicuil, ando trabajando en el testcase de audacity
<SergioMeneses> espero terminarlo hoy... para empezar el proceso de revision
<chilicuil> SergioMeneses: eso estara bien, si quieres que le de un vistazo antes de enviarlo, con gusto lo hare, por mi parte trabajare en el backport de mtpaint y espero terminar el charm de observium, debi terminarlo hace semanas
<SergioMeneses> chilicuil, si, estaria bien... es un testcase bastante extenso, me recordo al del software center
<chilicuil> por cierto SergioMeneses, sobre el UbuConLa 2014 piensan ocupar otra lista de correo?, o reusaran la que pusieron las personas de -uy, -ar?
<SergioMeneses> chilicuil, hay una lista oficial hasta donde yo se
<SergioMeneses> chilicuil, esta ubuconla@lists.launchpad.net
<chilicuil> SergioMeneses: ya, entonces supondre que se reusara aquella
<SergioMeneses> chilicuil, si claro :)
<MAbeeTT> hola, algo pasa en mi ubuntu 12.04 que congela el puntero, el disco hace ruido y el teclado no responde, (en realidad encola los comandos, porque al principio se hace un poco más lenta la respuesta y cada vez menos)
<MAbeeTT> no tego maneda de ver qué pasa y pasados minutos de respuestas encoladas reinicio, los logs en /var/log no muestran nada
<MAbeeTT> quería saber qué opcion tengo que levantar para el kernel para que haga printk de cada nuevo proceso que se levanta, entonces asumo que la próxima vez veré como último proceso levantado a la causa.
<MAbeeTT> y por eso estoy aquí.
<MrTulias> ¿No podrías verlo con top?
<usuario4>  quien anda¿?
<liher_> hola
<liher_> necesito ayuda, tengo un problema con los graficos de intel en ubuntu 12.04
<liher_> alguien me puede ayudar?
<liher_> de vez en cuando el sistema se ralentiza
<liher_> durante unos segundos
<liher_>  y luego vuelve a su ser
<liher_> pero es aleatorio
<liher_> alguien sabe que puede ser?
<liher_> la grafica es la intel gma 4500 hd
<liher_> y no encuentro los drivers para ubuntu 12.04, en la pagina de intel graphics los han quitado
<liher_> todos pasan de mi :(
<liher_> hola
<liher_> alguien me puede ayudar con un problemilla que tengo con los graficos de intel en ubuntu 12.04
<liher_> a veces se ralentiza el sistema
<liher_> hola?
<liher_> aqui nadie habla?
<wicope> hola
<wicope> has buscado por internet??
<wicope> que has encontrado?
<wicope> si es problema de gráfica pues aprende todo lo relacionado con los drivers de la gráfica, lee, lee, lee, apunta, lee, lee, lee, apunta, buble x1000, prueba lo aprendido, funcionó? si bien, no revierte cambios.
<liher_> si he buscado
<liher_> he probado varios drivers, pero ninguno funciona
<liher_> sigo igual
<wicope> pon este comando en el terminal para coger exactamente el modelo de tu tarjeta: lspci |grep VGA después busca información relativa a ella y vuelve a empezar: lee, lee, lee, apunta, lee, lee, lee, apunta, buble x1000, prueba lo aprendido, funcionó? si bien, no revierte cambios.
<nahuel_> gente linda : buenas tardes - noche
<nahuel_> alguien me puede decir la ubicacion donde tengo que alojar los wallpapers para cambiar el fondo de escritorio ? cual es la mejor o la unica ubicacion ? gracias
<chilicuil> no tengo idea cual sea la ubicacion nahuel_, no funciona cambiar el wallpaper desde el menu ordinario?, aprentando el boton secundaria sobre el wallpaper y luego 'cambiar fondo' ?
<nahuel_> hola chilicuil , si quiero saber unicamente donde alojarlo por un tema de rendimiento , simplemente
<chilicuil> nahuel_: ahh, en ese caso ni idea
#ubuntu-es 2013-06-11
<ThePianist> hola a todos
<ThePianist> Consulta: no me reconoce el disco duro externo vía USB, he probado con lsusb y también con sudo fdisk -l y no pasa nada
<ThePianist> no se ve el disco duro por ninguna parte
<ThePianist> probé en otro pc con Window, ahí lo reconoce aunque se demoró un montón en hacerlo
<joseluis64> ThePianist has tratado de ver si "palimpsest" lo reconoce?
<joseluis64> El programa "Utilidad de discos"
<ThePianist> joseluis64,  qué es eso de palimpsest
<joseluis64> de nueva cuenta: El programa "Utilidad de discos"
<ThePianist> joseluis64,  he intentado pro no aparece
<joseluis64> ok... conectalo y abre el log del sistema
<joseluis64> ese lo haces con "gnome-system-log"
<ThePianist> supongo que el log es una terminal?, sorry
<joseluis64> y abres el archivo en /var/log/syslog
<joseluis64> no, no es un Terminal, es un archivo de texto
<joseluis64> y con gnome-system-log miras los logs de manera gráfica
<ThePianist> ok, estoy ahí
<joseluis64> conectas el disco y te debe de salir nuevo texto, resaltado
<joseluis64> ahi dirá si el sistema lo puede leer o no
<joseluis64> En fin... en general los discos duros externos son muy frágiles y fallan mucho...
<ThePianist> joseluis64, fuíe a al system log
<joseluis64> y luego?
<ThePianist> pero no encuentro el var/log/syslog
<joseluis64> no es var/log/syslog, sino /var/log/syslog.
<joseluis64> y desde el menú puedes abrirlo
<ThePianist> primero abrí el gnome-system-log y se abrió una ventana
<joseluis64> ok..
<ThePianist> busqué en el listado izquierdo, no está el /var/log/syslog
<ThePianist> hay un syslog y también un syslog.1
<joseluis64> Entonces te vas al menú "Archivo", si usas Unity, esta en el panel de arriba
<ThePianist> nop, tengo gnome
<joseluis64> más facil
<ThePianist> tamos
<ThePianist> abrí archivo y se abrió una ventana con el var
<ThePianist> ahí buscaré
<joseluis64> muy bien
<ThePianist> encontré un syslog.7.gz
<ThePianist> raro
<joseluis64> abre el "syslog", ese syslog.7.gz es un backup de un log anterior
<ThePianist> jajaja encontré el syslog
<ThePianist> ok, estoy ahí
<ThePianist> me aparece la fecha de  hoy
<joseluis64> bien, ya que lo tengas abierto, conecta el disco, al hacerlo, el syslog cambiará, mostrará nuevo texto, resaltado en negrita.
<ThePianist> lo conecto y no hace nada
<joseluis64> ¿hay algun indicativo físico en el disco que trabaja o hace algo?
<joseluis64> al conectarlo, claro.
<ThePianist> sip, está girando como loco, jejejeje, se siente al tocarlo, está vibrando
<joseluis64> checa si los otros logs cambian
<ThePianist> ok
<joseluis64> de otra manera tienes problemas físicos muy serios en el disco, no alcanza a comunicarse con el sistema
<ThePianist> mmm que lata, al parecer es eso
<ThePianist> joseluis64, te agradezco que tomaras tiempo en ayudarme
<joseluis64> un placer, suerte!
<ThePianist> intentaré mañana con otra cosa, tal vez un martillo
<joseluis64> jejeje ten cuidado
<ThePianist> me pondré lentes de seguridad y un par de buenos guantes, no te preocupes
<joseluis64> no se a lo mejor lo pudieras llevar a reparar O que te recuperen los datos
<ThePianist> la cosa es que este disco externo lo prestó un amigo ahí quería respaldar para instalar una versión más actulizada de Ubuntu en mi note
<joseluis64> entonces probablemente le falló el disco a tu amigo
<ThePianist> tiene montones de discos y me tuvo que prestar uno malo jajajaj qué lata, como diríamos acá, lo voy a palanquear un rato
<joseluis64> jajajajaja
<ThePianist> joseluis64,  sos de españa?
<ThePianist> yo soy de viña del mar, Chile, te mando un abrazo, adios, me voy a dormir
<rodicio> Holas. Acaba de llegarme como actualización importante el       ---        via display driver     ¿llevan todos los ordenadores un chip Via?
<kupraset> buenas tardes!
<chilicuil> hey, buenos dias o/
<newbie> hola
<Guest72718> alguien sabe que programa para ubuntu puedo ocupar ke sirva para abrir msn
<Arkamex> Skipe
<Guest72718> pero hay version ubuntu
<Arkamex> Sip..
<Guest72718> uu donde la bajo
<Guest72718> :B
<dvarrui> Creo que casi cualquier programa de mensajería sirve para leer el protocolo de MSN. Como gaim, jabber...
<Exio> skype.com
<Guest72718> :)
<Guest72718> bueno grax :D
<Arkamex> Incluso esta en los repositorios. O.o
<Guest72718> no esta
<Guest72718> uu
<Guest72718> lo buske recien
<Guest72718> :C
<Guest72718> lo estoy bajando de skype.es
<Guest72718> ya+
<Guest72718> lo instale me funciono muchas gracias
<Guest72718> :D
<Guest72718> adios
<kupraset> buenas noches
<kupraset> alguien conoce la actual direccion de thepiratebay?
<Exio> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=thepiratebay
#ubuntu-es 2013-06-12
<kupraset> buscar en google es lo que hacemos todos
<kupraset> cosa que tambien hice (no deberia estar diciendo esto)
<ThePianist> Hola a todos
<ThePianist> el note no bootea disco 12.04, ya fui a la bios y dispuse todo para instalar esta versión lts
<ThePianist> se puede hacer algo en el sistema para que bootee?
<gabrielgf> Hola. Buenas noches. ¿A alguien le pasa que el thunderbird no graba el cumpleaños en la libreta de direcciones? Lo pongo y luego desaparece.
<aMperius> buenas a todos
<alberto> buen tutorial de manejo de irc que no se mucho como funciona
<Tiffon> nas
<kupraset> buenos dias a todos! :)
<chilicuil> hey, buen dia kupraset o/
<neyder> Hola a todos
<neyder> tengo un problema feo con un servidor remoto y servidores de dominio
<kupraset> si hasta hay gente que contesta, wow :O
<chilicuil> !detalles neyder
<kubot> neyder: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<neyder> chilicuil, lo siento
<neyder> tengo un servidor que es su propio nameserver,
<neyder> desde mi maquina local, antes de que los DNS se propaguen lo tenía configurado a la fuerza en el /etc/hosts
<neyder> ahora que los DNS estan propagados y he quitados la linea de /etc/hosts no puedo acceder a ese dominio
<neyder> firefox me devuelve como localhost, esto solo cuando apache2 esta corriendo, si detengo apache2 todo funciona de maravilla
<neyder> el dominio/ip, funciona normal en ssh
<chilicuil> mmm, no se si he entendido bien, cuando arrancas apache2 deja de funcionar la resolucion de dominio?, eres incapaz de hacer ping a tu maquina.dominio cuando corre apache?
<neyder> no el problema es solo en Firefox
<neyder> por que apache esta corriendo en firefox me manda a locahost y en chromium sale lo que tiene que salir
<neyder> ya borre todo el historial del sitio en firefox
<chilicuil> mmm, entonces cuando esta corriendo apache, si intentas cargar las paginas que sirve tu propia maquina, te envia a otra pagina?, mientras que chromium te muestra la pagina correctemente?
<neyder> si
<chilicuil> ah, intenta en modo 'privado'
<neyder> a wer
<neyder> ok en modo privado, funciona al igual que en chromium, bien
<chilicuil> ok, pues entonces por ahi te hace falta purgar el historial|forzar a que firefox resuelta usando los dns, en lugar de su cache
<neyder> uhm intente eso, lo curioso  es que cuando apago y prendo apache, los cambios son felizmente reflejados en firefox como indique arriba
<neyder> Ctrl + Shift + Supr borrar todo de todos los tiempos, y ... el problema persiste
 * neyder AAARRRGGG
<neyder> Hola a todos, yo denuevo
<neyder> por que en mi /etc/resolv.conf aparece como unico name server 127.0.1.1 , si yo he configurado los de OpenDNS en el network-manager , estoy usando Raring
<cousteau> neyder, creo que NetworkManager usa un archivo de config distinto
<cousteau> (aunque a lo mejor me equivoco)
<endriagor> hola
<neyder> hola
<redlion> buenas alguien que me ayuda
<redlion> en sql
<IgnacioUy> Alo! ¿Alguien sabe donde puedocomprar remeras?!
<chilicuil> remeras = playeras?, remeras de ubuntu?
<IgnacioUy> chilicuil: si
<chilicuil> sip, de aqui: http://shop.canonical.com/ , aunque con el tema de los costos aduanales, a veces prefiero mandarlas a estampar por mi cuenta
<correlaquevaench> Hola, alguien utiliza Finch para chatear. Asi le hago una consulta
<mimecar> pregunta y si alguien lo sabe contestará
<correlaquevaench> como elimino de la lista de amigos un chat
<correlaquevaench> listo, lo logre. :)
<joaquin> Hola que tal, tengo una duda como puedo hacer para buscar archivos de la fecha de hoy?
<nahuel_> como pongo el canal ubuntu cafe ?
<mimecar> lee el topic que ha salido al entrar al canal
<nahuel_> no puedo subir mime
<mimecar> no puedes leer las 5 últimas frases?
<nahuel_> no tengo scroll para subir y leer
<mimecar> aparece siempre al entrar en el canal, es el primer mensaje
<nahuel_> entonces salgo de nuevo gracias
<guampa> nahuel_: /join #ubuntu-es-cafe
<correlaquevaench> #ubuntu-es-cafe
<newbie> hola
<newbie> ayudenme porfa
<newbie> no puedo actgualizar mi pc :C
<Guest31881> me sale fallo de conexion
<Guest31881> y creo ke es desde el otro dia ke pege un comando en la terminal
<Guest31881> cuando no pude instalar programas
#ubuntu-es 2013-06-13
<ThePianist> Hola a todos los cófrades!!!
<ThePianist> Consulta: Se puede instalar Ubuntu desde una disco externo con Universal-USB-Installer, por ejemplo?
<ThePianist> Hola a todos los cófrades!!!
<ThePianist> Consulta: Se puede instalar Ubuntu desde una disco externo con Universal-USB-Installer, por ejemplo?
<newbie|2> hola
<newbie|2> necesito ayuda
<newbie|2> instale el  skype
<newbie|2> y  no me sale en la lista de programas y cuando lo abro y kiero ke funcione
<newbie|2> no funciona
<newbie|2> es como si estuviera pero no esta
<xubuntu493> recien estoy instalando ubuntu y quedo colgada la instalacion en los paquetes de idiomas. es esto normal? ya hace casi una hora que está la barra de carga en el mismo lugar, si bien mi pc es relativamente vieja supongo que debería tardar menos...
<xubuntu493> perdon, distro Ubuntu 12.04 LTS desde LiveUSB
 * xoan buenas
<kupraset> buenas tardes a todos
<kupraset> alguien conoce alguna forma de testear la tarjeta grafica? mi intencion es saber si ubuntu esta sacando el maximo partido de ella
<chilicuil> buenos dias o/
<noseasasi> Buenasss...
<correlaquevaench> buenas
<HoNgOuRu> alguien sabe como bajarle la velocidad al sonido ? esta un poquito acelerado y hace que la musica sea mas rapida, y los sonidos un poco mas agudos....
<HoNgOuRu> tengo ubuntu 12.04 64 bits
<mimecar> ¿qué entiendes por bajar la velocidad al sonido?
<chilicuil> eso depende de la aplicacion que estes usando para escuchar  musica, HoNgOuRu
<HoNgOuRu> me di cuenta que solo sucede con chrome
<HoNgOuRu> con flash
<HoNgOuRu> chilicuil,
<mimecar> HoNgOuRu, con Flash poco puedes hacer
<HoNgOuRu> mmm ok
<HoNgOuRu> que raro
<HoNgOuRu> ayer andaba bien
<HoNgOuRu> capaz luego que reinicie no vuelve a suceder
<mimecar> puede ser un error de la página Web
<HoNgOuRu> mmm no, tanto grooveshark como youtube arrojan el mismo resultado
<joaquin> Hola ocupo ayuda con lo siguiente como puedo hacer un for con ls?
<cousteau> joaquin, no lo hagas
<cousteau> puedes hacer directamente   for i in *.txt; do ... done
<cousteau> (a menos que necesites alguna característica específica de ls, como ordenar por fecha o por tamaño)
<cousteau> for archivo in *.txt; do hacer_algo_con "$archivo"; done
 * cousteau se va a cenar
<joaquin> es que tengo que tengo que recorrer un directorio,
<javier_> buenas
<joaquin> hola ocupo ayuda con esto http://pastebin.com/ZBLr6yUR
<liher_> hola
<liher_> necesito ayuda, ubuntu 12.04 a veces re ralentiza unos segundos
<liher_> y a veces se bloquea
<liher_> de forma aleatoria, no coincide que haga siempre una misma cosa cuando pasa
<liher_> hola, hay alguien?
<liher_> mi portatil tiene la grafica intel gma 4500 hd
<liher_> todos pasan un kilo de mi :(
<javier_> liher_ tienes instaladas la laptop-mode-tools?
#ubuntu-es 2013-06-14
<javier_> alguien trabaja con eclipse y el plugin egit?
<mefistofeles> hey
<mefistofeles> alguien tiene idea de por qué el entorno 3d de unity dejó de funcionar? Es una máquina con intel hd400 y una tarjeta nvidia con tecnología Optimus
<mefistofeles> se trató de instalar el driver de nvidia y el entorno 3D dejó de funcionar
<braiam> mefistofeles, desinstala el driver de nvidia
<mefistofeles> braiam: ya lo hice y nada
<braiam> reiniciaste?
<SergioMeneses> podria ser un problema con el compiz - imho
<mefistofeles> braiam: obvio
<mefistofeles> SergioMeneses: sí, eso pensé, pero qué? Estuve viendo el ccsm y nada, no sirve
<braiam> borra la configuracion de xorg
<braiam> creo que el driver de nvidia escribe su propia conf
<SergioMeneses> mefistofeles, reinicie el unity a ver: $ unity --reset
<SergioMeneses> le recomiendo leer http://www.ubuntu-guia.com/2012/07/restaurar-gnome-compiz-y-unity-en.html
<mefistofeles> SergioMeneses: bueno, realmente noe s mi máquina, es de un compañero, le diré que haga eso apenas pueda
<mefistofeles> gracias
<mefistofeles> braiam: no, eso ya está descartado
<SergioMeneses> mefistofeles, no se si le funcione... pero todo es de intentar
 * SergioMeneses no tiene nvidia
<mefistofeles> yo tengo un laptop con optimus también
<mefistofeles> intel + nvidia
<mefistofeles> pero no uso ubuntu :P jeje
<braiam> yo tengo ati...
<SergioMeneses> mefistofeles, andas con arch todavia?
<mefistofeles> SergioMeneses: si
<SergioMeneses> bn
<mefistofeles> hoy instalé un Linux Mint 15 con mate, para una profesora del grupo donde trabajo que le gusta gnome2
<mefistofeles> jaja
<mefistofeles> está bastante bien
<SergioMeneses> mefistofeles, mas o menos
<SergioMeneses> donde anda trabajando?
<mefistofeles> SergioMeneses: en la UNAL
<SergioMeneses> mefistofeles, super
<joalmu> lubuntu 12.04 y tengo un script para procesar un texto y convertirlo a voz con espeak... en otros equipo con ubuntu sí funciona, pero aca no!
<mefistofeles> que usa el script?
<mefistofeles> y exactamente qué es lo que no funciona? Hay algún mensaje de error?
<joalmu> espeak -v es-la -s 170 -p 25 -f textoavoz_1 -w "voz_`date`.wav"
<joalmu> no funciona el script ...
<mefistofeles> no hay error?
<joalmu> se abre la terminal pero no hace nada es como si fuera un archivo vacio
<joalmu> no
<mefistofeles> cómo lo está ejecutando?
<mefistofeles> se un .sh o algo así?
<joalmu> en ubuntu lo que hace es abrir una terminal sin cursor mientras proce3sa y luego se cierra sola cuando termina
<joalmu> sisi
<joalmu> y aca qué extension tiene?
<joalmu> deberia tener?
<mefistofeles> pues en principio la misma
<mefistofeles> joalmu: pero ya probó que esa linea funcione en una terminal?
<joalmu> siii
<mefistofeles> joalmu: supongo que el archivo textavoz está en el mismo directorio?
<joalmu> siii
<mefistofeles> joalmu: y vuelvo a preguntar, cómo está ejecutando el script?
<mefistofeles> desde una terminal? o con "doble click" en algún navegador?
<joalmu> pcmanfm doble clic ejecutar en terminal
<mefistofeles> hmm tal vez al ejecutar en terminal haga algo raro el pcmanfm
<mefistofeles> no se
<mefistofeles> joalmu: si ejecuta el script en una terminal funciona?
<mefistofeles> no el comando, sino el script
<mefistofeles> ./scriptblabla.sh
<joalmu> sisi
<mefistofeles> entonces es algo del pcmanfm, casi fijo
<joalmu> ok
<joalmu> alguna sugerencia? porque estoy perdido como turco en la neblina
<joalmu> de todos modos gracias mefistofeles
<madowl> hola tengo un par de dudas con squid
<madowl> hay alguien que me eche un cable?
<Veronica> hola
<Veronica> una consulta
#ubuntu-es 2013-06-15
<vicent> Hola
<vicent> alguien utiliza Ubuntu 9.10 ?
<NePtUnO> que va! aqui todos de 12.04 para arriba
<vicent> ok [NePtUnO] mi consulta viene a cuento de que ando buscando los repositorios de esta distribucion
<NePtUnO> pufff...pues supongo que en la pagina oficial todavia quedará algo, no lo se
<vicent> ok
<vicent> hoy anduve buscando y no encontre nada
<NePtUnO> en la parte de versiones anteriores no sale?
<NePtUnO> es que ya tiene tiempo y ya sabes...hay que ir avanzando
<vicent> y que me aconsejas [NePtUnO]
<vicent> ?
<joseluis64> vicent los repositorios de las versiones antiguas estan en old.releases.ubuntu.com
<joseluis64> mi error, old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
<vicent> ok [joseluis64]
<vicent> pero no me conviene actualizarme?
<joseluis64> pues según lo veas tu
<joseluis64> por lo general es mejor actualizar
<vicent> pero lo que me pasaste es para bajarme el sistema operativo, o me equivoco?
<joseluis64> si
<vicent> no
<joseluis64> los repositorios estan en old.realases.ubuntu.com/
<vicent> lo que yo necesito son las direcciones de los repositorios de paquetes
<vicent> para ubuntu 9.10
<joseluis64> sin embargo, si necesitas paquetes, entonces edita el archivo /etc/apt/sources.list
<vicent> ok
<vicent> y que le agrego?
<joseluis64> solo necesitas cambiar la dirección principal, ejemplo
<joseluis64> yo soy de francia y el mirror que uso es fr.archive.ubuntu.com
<joseluis64> tu solo cambias esa parte de las lineas que conforman los repositorios
<joseluis64> cambias fr.archive.ubuntu.com por old-realases.ubuntu.com
<vicent> ok
<joseluis64> lo demás no lo tocas
<vicent> nada mas que eso?
<joseluis64> guardas cambios y actualizas la lista de paquetes
<joseluis64> eso se hace así: sudo apt-get update
<joseluis64> un ejemplo: http://www.snowfrog.net/2009/05/02/apt-sourceslist-for-old-versions-of-ubuntu/
<kupraset> buenos dias a todos
<kupraset> tengo un portatil nuevo y me gustaria saber exactamente que tarjeta grafica lleva instalada. con el comando lspci creo que no es muy precisa la informacion, ya que me sale el controlador que se esta usando y para que clase de tarjetas es. existe una forma mas precisa de saberlo?
<mimecar> dale la vuelta al ordenador y busca el modelo en google
<kupraset> gracias por el consejo
<kupraset> alguna vez hace anhos lo habia hecho, eso nunca falla
<kupraset> ui, pues es mejor de lo que esperaba la tarjeta
<kupraset> otra preguntita:
<kupraset> ubuntu crea copias de seguridad del xorg automaticamente?
<mimecar> ubuntu no usa un archivo de configuración del xorg por defecto
<kupraset> la configuracion por defecto no se guarda entonces, o se llama de otra manera?
<mimecar> se detecta en tiempo de ejecución
<kupraset> me refiero a si hace una copia de seguridad que este funcionando
<kupraset> de manera que, si uno hace una modificacion y sale mal, se pueda restaurar simplemente el original
<mimecar> por defecto no crea ningún archivo de configuración
<kupraset> estoy tratando de instalar drivers del fabricante, pero no quiero correr riesgos
<mimecar> usa los drivers que vienen con ubuntu
<kupraset> el sonido es bastante malo y, segun he leido la tarjeta grafica trae un chip de sonido
<mimecar> ya has puesto todas las actualizaciones de ubuntu 13.04?
<kupraset> y los drivers privativos que aparecen en la seccion "controladores adicionales" son peores
<kupraset> estoy en 12.04
<kupraset> en 13 no me funciona el wifi
<kupraset> he de probar de nuevo el 13 desde usb, no recuerdo si la que previamente habia instalado era 13.10 o 13.04. crees que puede deberse a que la version 13.10 es inestable?
<mimecar> la 13.10 no sale hasta Octubre
<kupraset> entonces era la 13.04 la que me daba problemas con el wifi
<mimecar> si has instalado una versión en desarrollo no lo se
<kupraset> bueno, muchas gracias por la info, he de probar en otro momento. ahora me tengo que ir
<kupraset> ciao!
<kupraset> y buen dia
 * xoan buenas
<mariax> hola a todos
<mariax> bueno queria hacer una consulta
<mimecar> !pregunta mariax
<kubot> mariax: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<mariax> saludos bueno el problema que tengo es que como le tengo configurar un servidor dchp en linux pero en maquina virtual
<mariax> pero el problema inicial que tengo es que aun no entiendo muy bien como al configurar la ip estatica
<mimecar> la máquina virtual está usando bridge?
<mariax> en la maquina virtual con linux este no tiene salida a internet
<mariax> no el vmware usa NAT
<mimecar> si usas NAT tu IP es la que tiene la máquina real
<mariax> si bueno mi conexion de mi internet en maquin real es creo con asignacion dchp de mi proveedor
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> tienes dhcp con el exterior
<mimecar> pero dentro de tu red tienes la misma ip
<mariax> lei sobre NAT en internet el cual La máquina virtual se esconde detrás de la IP de la máquina real nop
<mimecar> sí
<mimecar> pero tu servidor funcionará en tu red interna solo
<mariax> claro en las maquinas virtuales
<mariax> pero bueno el problema que tengo es que configuro la ip estatica en linux virtual
<mariax> pero bueno no se como darle salida a internet
<mariax> para instalar los paquetes de dhcp
<mariax> lo que me pregunto seria deberia usar el modo bridge
<mimecar> mientras redirecciones las peticiones de IP a la máquina virtual importa poco
<mariax> sip eso no lo entiendo tanto me perdi un poco en redireccionar
<mariax> por ejemplo le coloco un determinada IP  a la virtual machine
<mariax> en modo NAT
<mimecar> no le puedes poner ninguna a la IP a la máquna virtual con nat
<mariax> entonces tengo que trabajar en modo bridge
<mimecar> la IP en NAT es la que tiene el host
<mariax> si eso lo se,entonces no se puede asignar una ip fija con salida a internet en modo NAT
<mimecar> en modo NAT la máquina virtual sólo está conectada al host y tiene la IP del host en la red
<mimecar> es una red interna entre el host y la virtual
<mariax> la maquina fisica tiene ip  192.168.1.35
<mariax> pensaba que se podia hacer un especie de direccionamiento en NAT
<mariax> para que la maquina virtual con ip fija
<mariax> pueda tener ip fija y tener internet
<mimecar> ya tienes IP fija e internet
<mariax> bueno ip fija en la maquina virtual
<mimecar> si quieres una IP independiente del host tienes que usar bridge
<mariax> pensaba que podia asignar un ip fija en nat a mi virtual
<mimecar> con NAT puedes ponerlo
<mariax> y de alli colocar la anterior ip asignada como puerta enlace
<mimecar> pero al ser una red entre la máquina virtual y el host no tiene ningún sentido
<mimecar> para que necesitas un servidor dhcp?
<mariax> para un trabajo en el instituto me dejaron
<mariax> el profesor dice saber linux pero no explica muy bien,asi que nos deja trabajos
<mariax> creo que las distribuciones a usar eran ubuntu y open suse
<mariax> mimecar ante todo gracias
<mimecar> a otro de los grupos le ha tocado redhat verdad?
<mariax> soy un poco lenta
<mariax> solo me guie con internet
<mariax> disculpa  mimecar
<mimecar> no pasa nada
<mariax> creo que algunas cosas lo se pero a medias  :(
<mimecar> usa bridge y no te compliques
<mariax> si lo hice una configuracion en open suse con bridge
<mariax> claro en modo grafico
<mariax> pero la maquina virtual cliente con windows xp
<mariax> no coge ninguna direccion dhcp
<mimecar> quieres que la máquina real utilice el servidor dhcp de la virtual?
<mariax> no
<mariax> sino tengo 2 virtuales
<mariax> maquina con linux
<mariax> y el otro con windows xp
<mariax> el cliente
<mariax> probe tambien con ubuntu
<mariax> pero bueno el cliente no detecta las ip del servidor virtual
<mimecar> haz un ping de una máquina virtual a otra
<mariax> lo que me preguntaba solo se puede usar el modo brigde en una sola maquina virtual
<mariax> en este caso yo la configure en el virtual servidor linux
<mariax> pero el cliente virtual widnows xp usa NAT
<mariax> deberia cambiarlo a bridge
<mariax> tambien ?
<mimecar> sí
<mariax> si por que el otro virtual cliente de windows xp lo deje en modo NAT
<mariax> uhmm
<mariax> los consulta como solo tengo en mi pc fisica
<mariax> solo una tarjeta de red
<mariax> pense que solo el modo bridge era para solo una maquina vritual
<mariax> uhhm estas ahi mimecar
<mimecar> de momento, di
<mariax> te consulta si ya mi tarjeta fisica esta asignada al modo bridge
<mariax> a la maquina virtual de linux
<mariax> se puede para la maquina cliente
<mariax> tambien en modo bridge
<mariax> pues como ya no queda interfaces
<mimecar> la máquina real no puede funcionar en modo bridge
<mimecar> es exclusivo de las virtuales
<mariax> no yo digo las v2 virtuales
<mariax> puedo colocarlas en modo bridge
<mimecar> sí
<mariax> pero si solo tengo un tarjeta de red
<mimecar> y?
<mariax> como mod bridge le puedo da la ipa fija que quiera
<mariax> o tiene que estar en la misa red que la maquina fija
<mimecar> en bridge cada equipo tiene una ip propia
<mariax> para el cliente cual
<mariax> seria recomendable
<mariax> cliente virtual
<mimecar> la que quieras mientras te la admita tu router
<mariax> dejarlo en nat o bridge
<mariax> para que pueda coger la ips
<mimecar> pon las dos en bridge
<mariax> ya un consulta en modo bridge
<mariax> segun la edicion network de vmware coge la vmnet0
<mariax> el cual es la tarjeta de red fisica
<[|HuGO|]> hola
<mariax> holas
<mariax> bueno creo que ya me salio todo bien
<mariax> mimecar gracias
<mimecar> ok
<mariax> de donde eres amigo mimecar
<mariax> yo soy peruana
<mimecar> de España
<mariax> a bien
<[|HuGO|]> alguien a probado ubuntu phone?
<chica_geek> hola
<chica_geek> una pregunta como puedo instalar el driver de mi tarjeta ATI
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de ubuntu estas usando?
<chica_geek> 13:04
<chica_geek> hay una mas nueva?
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> ¿no te sirven los drivers privativos que lleva ubuntu?
<chica_geek> como se si tengo aceleracion 3d
<mimecar> si al usar unity ves bien los efectos, tienes aceleración 3D
<chica_geek> admas la resolución de pantalla que tengo no es la correcta
<mimecar> lo primero, tienes puestas todas las actualizaciones?
<chica_geek> si actualize a la ultima
<chica_geek> pero nunca me pidio driver privativos
<mimecar> ¿qué resolución tienes ahora?
<chica_geek> tengo los que vienen en el ubuntu de serie
<mimecar> por defecto usa el driver libre
<chica_geek> un manual me manda este comando
<chica_geek> sudo apt-get install fglrx-installer
<chica_geek> pero me dice que no puede localizarlo
<chica_geek> sera por el repositorio
<mimecar> abre el centro de software y en una de las opciones podrás instalar el dirver privativo
<chica_geek> es muy distinto a mi sistema operativo por eso me pierdo
<chica_geek> apenas hoy logre instalar ubuntu =)
<mimecar> ¿para que distribución es la guía que estas usando?
<chica_geek> http://usemoslinux.blogspot.com/2013/05/que-hacer-despues-de-instalar-ubuntu.html
<mimecar> si estas empezando no añadas repositorios externos de momento
<chica_geek> vale
<chica_geek> yo tenia una AmigaOS 4.1
<chica_geek> es muy bueno pero casi no tenia programas
<chica_geek> use este comando y si me funciono sudo apt-get install fglrx
<mimecar> usa las herramientas gráficas que tiene Ubuntu
<chica_geek> ok
<Horux> Hola a todos
<Horux> les presento mi problema, es el siguiente cuando enciendo la PC todo anda bien, optimo todo, pero el detalle es que a veces no tiene internet, y debo reiniciar la PC y asi si tiene, le acabo de poner una tarjeta de red y sigue el problema, le estoy escibiendo desde otra PC
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de ubuntu estas usando?
<Horux> la 13.04 y antes pasaba con la 12.04 tambien, osea que pensaba que al pasra de 12 a 13 se solucionaba eso, pero nada
<mimecar> ¿Te pasa con el live cd / usb?
<Horux> no he probado, pero de todas maneras no tengo el Live aqui ahora
<mimecar> ¿estas usando repositorios ppa?
<Horux> pero hay veces que enciendo la PC y no pasa nada funciona bien, pero hay días que si
<Horux> bueno, yo hice la instalacion del Ubuntu 12.04 desde Live-CD y despues de alli actualicé
<Horux> pero ahora a la mano no poseo el CD pues lo presté a una ersona y no lo ha devuelto
<joseluis64> Horux tendrás algun proxy?
<Horux> nop
<joseluis64> que DNS tienes?
<mimecar> descarga la iso de la 13.04 y comprueba si te funciona con el live usb
<Horux> les digo que por hay dias que funciona bien otras veces tengo que reiniciar para que conecte
<joseluis64> por eso, ¿que DNS tienes?
<Horux> ADSL
<joseluis64> no eso no es el DNS, ese lo encuentras en la configuración de tu conexión
<joseluis64> en el panel de arriba en el icono en donde indica la conexión
<Horux> hubo un dia que se me ocurrio hacer ifconfig y dio un IP todo raro
<joseluis64> bueno, esos detalles los dejamos para después
<Horux> Conexion cableado tengo, la maquina se conecta atravez de un cable
<joseluis64> mejor que tarjeta o tarjetas de red tienes, desde Terminal lspci | grep Ethernet
<joseluis64> y si puedes haz un ifconfig y nos pones el resultado en el pastebin
<Horux> ok deje encender la PC en cuestión y les digo
<Horux> en esta PC no se presenta este problema
<Horux> espere deja hacer una consola para deciros
<jotaxpe> Hola, komo estan?, kien sbe konfigurar esquinas aktivas en compiz?
<Horux> Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8169 PCI Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 10)
<Horux> esa es la tarjeta de red
<Horux> ahorita si posee conexion, pero hay ocasiones que no, y debo reiniciar la PC para obtener conexion internet
<Horux> volví
<joseluis64> tal vez el problema sea la tarjeta de red
<Horux> es una tarjeta nueva tiene 1 mes de comprada e instalada, si precisamente pensaba que era eso y compré la tarjeta de red y sigue igual
<joseluis64> o tu configuración
<joseluis64> haz un ifconfig y pega la salida en el pastebin
<Horux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5768953/
<chica_geek> Ayuda mi entorno gráfico no inicia
<atent> hola
<chica_geek> Estoy desde mi twlefono
<atent> que me recomiendan instalar ..debian o ubuntu?
<mimecar> chica_geek, ¿qué has hecho para que no arranque?
<mimecar> atent, que crees que te van a decir en un canal de ubuntu?
<chica_geek> Instale el driver ati
<atent> la verdad
<chica_geek> Estaba todo bien
<chica_geek> Es mi primer día en Ubuntu
<mimecar> chica_geek, cómo lo has instalado?
<joseluis64> Horux no veo nada anormal en el ifconfig, trata de hacer un ping a www.google.com
<chica_geek> Seguí un manual ya te digo el comando que use
<Horux> joseluis64:  si, ella conecta bien, pero a veces no, sospecho que deber cosas de DCHP pero no soy muy ducho en eso
<joseluis64> Horux la verdad yo tampoco soy tan ducho en eso
<Horux> otro detalle es que es una Core Duo
<chica_geek> sudo apt-get install fglrx
<mimecar> chica_geek, desinstala el paquete
<joseluis64> Horux y que tiene que ver que sea Core 2 Duo?
<joseluis64> :S
<chica_geek> con que comando
<mimecar> apt-get remove fglrx
<mimecar> apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<chica_geek> coloque sudo apt-get remove fglrx
<chica_geek> reiniciare a ver
<mimecar> has puesto el otro comando?
<chica_geek> maldito driver
<chica_geek> si
<chica_geek> me dijo que ya estaba en su vercion mas resiente
<mimecar> ok
<chica_geek> No inicia
<mimecar> si estas empezando no uses la consola
<chica_geek> Yo usva AmigaOS 4.1 me estoy cambiando porque amiga no tiene casi programas
<chica_geek> Que puedo hacer
<chica_geek> Inicia y solo se ve el mouse
<chica_geek> Y el fondo no lo demas
<mimecar> que más has hecho aparte de instalar el paquete fglrx?
<chica_geek> Nada solo eso instale actualice y luego instale ese paquete y se daño
<mimecar> el paquete es de los repositorios de ubuntu o de un repositorio externo?
<chica_geek> De un repositorio externo
<mimecar> eso te pasa por no hacer caso
<chica_geek> Pero antes había hecho lo mismo pero desde los repositorio de Ubuntu y me paso lo mismo
<chica_geek> Y formatie de nuevo
<chica_geek> Ahora formatear de nuevo
<mimecar> entonces cada vez que te pase lo mismo formatearás?
<joseluis64> chica_geek remueve ese repositorio con ppa-purge, es ppa-purge ppa:ati-drivers/ppa o como se llame el respositorio que estas usando.
<mimecar> mira si tienes el archivo /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<chica_geek> Que hago con el xorg
<mimecar> existe el archivo
<mimecar> ?
<chica_geek> No en esa ruta
<mimecar> en que ruta
<chica_geek>  en esa no esta
<chica_geek> No sé si esta en otra
<mimecar> si no existe el archivo el sistema te debería arrancar
<mimecar> prueba lo que dice joseluis64  por si tienes suerte
<chica_geek> nada
<joseluis64> chica_geek no copies mi comando tal cual
<joseluis64> y debes instalar ppa-purge primero
<chica_geek> Debo instalar un driver para mi ati
<joseluis64> Esperate al driver, primero vamos a resolver el problema que tienes con un driver externo
<joseluis64> desinstala primero el repositorio externo del driver que te causa problemas, para remover paquetería conflictiva y luego podemos probar de otra manera, ok?
<chica_geek> Ya instale pos purge
<chica_geek> Ppa
<joseluis64> ok, ¿que repositorio agregaste?
<chica_geek> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa
<joseluis64> muy bien, entonces haces lo que sigue: sudo ppa-purge ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa
<chica_geek> Está pensando
<chica_geek> Reinició
<chica_geek> Muy tarde ya lo hice
<joseluis64> ¿que ya hiciste?
<chica_geek> Reinicie después de hacer lo que me dijiste
<chica_geek> Pero sigue sin iniciar
<joseluis64> ¿que sigue sin iniciar?
<mimecar> si te sale el ratón tienes el servidor gráfico funcionando
<chica_geek> Si pero es lo unico
<mimecar> ¿tienes más repositorios de ppa puestos?
<chica_geek> Está igual que antes de entrar aqui
<chica_geek> No
<mimecar> has lanzado alguna aplicación gráfica con sudo?
<chica_geek> No
<joseluis64> ok, entonces veamos que dice el archivo .xesssion-errors
<chica_geek> Como lo veo
<joseluis64> Ctrl + Alt + F1, logueate y luego less .xession-errors
<chica_geek> Dice que no existe el archivo
<chica_geek> less .xession-errors
<joseluis64> perdòn es xsession-errors
<joseluis64> digo .xsession-errors, pon atención al punto
<chica_geek> aprecen muchas cosas
<joseluis64> te sales con q
<joseluis64> desde donde te estas comunicado acá?
<chica_geek> un telefono android
<chica_geek> gt-i9500 es el modelo
<joseluis64> algo que podrías hacer es poner en el pastebin el .xsession-errors, ese xsession-errors copialo, cp .xsesssion-errors xsession-errors2
<chica_geek> voy a entrar modo grafoco seguro
<chica_geek> ok
<joseluis64> instala openbox, sudo apt-get install openbox
<chica_geek> voy a entrar con otro kernel a ver
<joseluis64> a ver.
<chica_geek> igual
<chica_geek> voy a entrar modo recuperacion
<joseluis64> no, el modo de recuperacion no es gráfico
<chica_geek> Como veo un pendrive
<chica_geek> Donde se monta para colocar el archivo
<chica_geek> Voy a formatear mala idea pero qué puedo hacer
<joseluis64> no, esperate
<chica_geek> Ok
<joseluis64> hay que tratar de solucionar primero el problema.
<joseluis64> pero para eso necesito los logs
<chica_geek> Porque en ese log veo que el compuz y otras cosas fallan
<chica_geek> Compiz
<joseluis64> instala openbox, y trata de iniciar sesión con Opebox
<joseluis64> igual te va a salir el mouse y un fondo gris feo
<mimecar> si ya has iniciado desde consola
<mimecar> escribe "startx", con suerte te arrancará la sesión
<chica_geek> Ok
<joseluis64> pero si das click con el boton izquierdo del mouse podrías acceder a un menú, y ahi abres las aplicaciones gráficas que necesites, como el navegador y un editor de textos.
<chica_geek> Ya esta instalando
<joseluis64> para iniciar sesión desde el tty, hazlo así startx -- :1
<joseluis64> puede que falle si lo haces con startx a secas por que ya tienes el gestor de pantallas (en donde pones la contraseña) abierto.
<joseluis64> otra cosa que puedes hacer es desde la tty: sudo pkill Xorg
<joseluis64> y asi inicias openbox desde la pantalla en donde pones la contraseña
<argos> exio y exio4 clon de clon...
<argos> un editor css que tenga vista previa, en linux...
<MrTulias> No consigo pasar música al mp3. Ayer no lo reconocía (la primera vez que lo enchufaba, aparecía en lsusb, pero no accedía). Intento pasar una carpeta y sólo me copia tres pistas
<MrTulias> Tampoco veo la ventana del proceso
<MrTulias> Uso ybuntu 12.04 con nautilus
<MrTulias> *ubuntu
<MrTulias> ¿Cómo puedo ver qué es lo que falla? Con top no aparece nautilus funcionando
<MrTulias> En el icono del lanzador me aparecen cinco "procesos de intercambio" (no sé cómo se llama), pero no aparece la ventana, sólo las de las carpetas
<MrTulias> Se ha quedado pillado. No consigo desmontar el disco duro externo, me dice que está ocupado, pero no consigo cerrar el diálogo de operación
<MrTulias> Tengo todo cerrado, pero en el icono me dice que hay cinco procesos corriendo (los intentos de copiar carpetas)
<Guest9883> Hola alguien sabe como hacer que vuelva el sonido en Ubuntu 13.04? Tengo una tarjeta Nvidia. Aclaro que soy novato! Gracias
<correlaquevaench> tenes idea porque se fue? estabas haciendo algo? tocaste algo? se actualizo? la reiniciaste?
<Guest9883> Estaba instalando varios juegos desde synaptic. Se tranco y cuando la reinicie ya no tenia mas sonido.
<correlaquevaench> entra en la terminal y pone alsamixer a ver que sale
<Guest9883> Ok
<Guest9883> Me dice que no esta instalado alsamixer y me sugiere que lo instale. Lo hago?
#ubuntu-es 2013-06-16
<ThePianist> Hola a todos
<ThePianist> Consulta: Se puede instalar Ubuntu desde una disco externo done esté la imagen  alguna aplicación tipo USB-Installer, por ejemplo?
 * dzup kick 
<MrTulias> Buenas. No consigo copiar carpetas de música de un disco externo a un mp3. Se detiene el proceso después de copiar unas pocas pistas.
<MrTulias> Lo intento copiar con nautilus
<Amiga_Wicca> hola
<Amiga_Wicca> alguna manera de hacer las ventanas con efecto trasparente
<Amiga_Wicca> como de vidrio
<MrTulias> Tengo entendido que unity no se lleva muy bien con los efectos de compiz... ¿Qué tal se lleva con cairo-dock? ¿Pueden "trabajar" juntos?
<joseluis8906> hola
<joseluis8906> necesito ayuda
<MrTulias> Sin saber el problema dificilmente podrán ayudarte
<Jakeukalane> hola buenas!
<Jakeukalane> estoy intentado compilar una cosa
<praka> Hola amigos
<Jakeukalane> y en el readme
<Jakeukalane> me viene que tengo que cambiar el directorio de una librería
<praka> Tengo un rpoblema con Ubuntu 10.04 me podrían auxiliar por favor?
<Jakeukalane> busco dicha librería y veo que ha cambiado de lugar
<mimecar> praka, la 10-04 no tiene soporte
<Jakeukalane> bueno, antiendan primero a praka :)
<Jakeukalane> hmm bueno, pues sigo contando mi problema
<praka> Ouch
<praka> solo es un problema de pantalla
<mimecar> sólo tiene soporte en servidores para cosas de seguridad
<praka> He buscado soluciones en internet pero no he encontrado nada
<mimecar> tendrás que actualizar
<praka> Actualizé una vez pero todo estaba lento
<mimecar> no tienes muchas opciones
<mimecar> tendrás que pasar a la 12.04
<Jakeukalane> bueno, una pequeñita duda
<praka> Todo funciona a la perfección excepto que hay veces que la pantalla no se llena
<praka> Podría obtener alguna ayuda al respecto?
<praka> Si necesidad de actualizar
<praka> Y si actualizo pierdo los programas que uso?
<praka> Y los archivos?
<mimecar> la 12.04 te funciona mal?
<Jakeukalane> depende
<praka> Si, se alenta la máquina
<praka> el 10.04 le queda perfecto
<praka> es una dell inspiron 1420
<mimecar> tendrás que usar xfce o lxde pero no es aconsejable que sigas con la 10.04
<praka> Por lo del soporte?
<praka> O es vulnerable?
<mimecar> soporte y actualizaciones
<praka> mmm
<praka> No se que puedo hacer
<praka> actualizar?
<praka> entonces
<mimecar> haz una copia de seguridad de todos los datos y actuslixs
<praka> Como lo hago?
<mimecar> copia tu carpeta de usuario a un disco externo
<praka> ok
<praka> Solo por curiosidad, por que hay veces que la pantalla sale bien y hay veces que sale no llena la pantalla de la lap
<mimecar> en tu caso no lo se
<mimecar> si te pasa con la 12.04 lo vemos
<praka> OK
<Jakeukalane> praka
<Jakeukalane> cuando copies la carpeta
<praka> Si?
<Jakeukalane> copiala desde el direcorio /home
<Jakeukalane> así te aseguras
<Jakeukalane> de que incluya todo su contenido
<Jakeukalane> porque hay archivos ocultos
<Jakeukalane> (seguro ya lo sabías pero por si acaso ;)
<praka> Si
<mimecar> la copia tiene que ser en un disco externo
<mimecar> no en otra partición
<praka> Ok, y cuando actualize copio la carpeta home o paso los archivo individualmente a la carpeta del S.O. actualizado?
<mimecar> si no has perdido nada, no
<praka> Por supuesto, si el caso es que si, supon
<praka> supongo
<praka> que copio los archivos a la nueva carpeta
<praka> no sustituyo home reapaldado por home del S.O. actualizado
<praka> Y como puedo hacer que el rendimiento de ubuntu 12 no se vea afectado en la lap que uso
<mimecar> descarga la iso y lo pruebas
<praka> Tengo la iso pero no puedo iniciar con el disco pues con este problema del 10.04 no me sale la pantalla de de DELL al inicio cuando enciendo el equipo y por lo tanto no puedo entrar al BIOS para configurar el arranque desde el disco
<mimecar> el acceso a la bios es independiente del sistema operativo
<praka> Y como puedu iniar desde el disco porque no me sale
<praka> antes de este problema salía y podia inicar desde el disco
<praka> Existe otra forma de hacerlo
<praka> Me refiero iniciar con el disco de ubuntu 12
<mimecar> cuando enciendes el equipo se puede acceder a la bios siempre
<mimecar> la tecla que activa el menú de la bios depende de cada equipo
<praka> en el mió es supr
<mimecar> pues ya sabes como entrar en la bios y seleccionar el arranque
<praka> pero la presiono y me sale en pantalla un corchte y una letra
<praka> No entra a la bios
<mimecar> eso no tiene mucho sentido
<praka> en windows cuando insertas el disco dedntro de la sesión sale una opción para modificar el arranque e inicia sin que configures manualmente la bios
<praka> existe en ubuntu algo similar?
<praka> Si, la verdad es que me hace sufrir este problema
<praka> por que no me deja iniciar desde disco
<mimecar> tampoco te deja iniciar desde cdrom?
<praka> no me deja entrar a la bios
<mimecar> entonces como instalas los sistemas operativos?
<praka> solo sale una pantalla negra y despues la de incio con el problema que mencioné
<praka> Como se instala cualquier sistema operativo
<praka> Pero en mi caso, el problema que mencioné no me permite entrar a la bios
<praka> mas el problema de la pantalla
<mimecar> si puedes iniciar desde cd, descarga la iso y quemala en un cd / dvd
<praka> Bueno, seguiré intentando. Muchas gracias por tu ayuda.
<MrTulias> No consigo pasar carpetas a un mp3. He copiado del disco externo al ordenador sin problemas, pero no copia toda la carpeta al mp3 ¿Qué puede estar fallando?
<mimecar> el mp3 se comporta como una memoria usb o es un reproductor de apple?
<MrTulias> Ni desde el disco duro ni desde el ordenador, no hay manera. Como un reproductor de música
<mimecar> admite los archivos que le estas pasando?
<MrTulias> El reproductor es un sony. Todos los archivos tienen el mismo formato, pero me copia dos o tres de la carpeta y se para la copia
<MrTulias> El logo que aparece es un reproductor, no el de un usb
<mimecar> se identifica en el pc como memoria usb o como un dispositivo mtp?
<MrTulias> como mtp, creo
<mimecar> cambialo a memoria usb
<MrTulias> ¿Cómo hago eso?
<mimecar> revisa la configuración del mp3 en sus menús
 * xoan buenas
<MrTulias> Ah, desde el reproductor. Voy a ver, gracias
<MrTulias> No puedo cambiarlo. En la opción de formatear sólo lo hace, no da opciones. Sigue como volumen mtp
<mimecar> entonces no lo se
<MrTulias> Ok, gracias
<MrTulias> El problema con lo del mtp es que es algo de windows, ¿no?
<mimecar> está preparado para trabajar en windows pero te debería funcioanr
<MrTulias> Me pasa también con el móvil, que no se conecta vía usb
<MrTulias> Problemas con el mpt ese también
<mimecar> depende de como configures el teléfono
<MrTulias> Tampoco he conseguido cambiarlo, lo pongo como algostorage y otra opciones, pero nada
<mimecar> android usa almacenamiento usb
<MrTulias> sip, pero ni así
<mimecar> con android se identifica como memoria usb
<MrTulias> El ordenador lo reconoce (mejor dicho no) como mtp
<NaN123> hola
<buenaventura> \o
<NaN123> \o
<buenaventura> o/
#ubuntu-es 2014-06-09
<anikras> hola
<anikras> tengo un servidor apache
<anikras> y no quiero que me muestre el index.html
<anikras> quiero que solo me muestre los directorios
<anikras> tengo configurado el DocumentRoot con /home/apache/www
<anikras> dentro de esta carpeta tengo otros directorios, html,ejemplo1,ejemplo2
<anikras> pero accede al directorio por defecto de /usr/local/apache/htdocs
<dante> instale ubuntu y al reiniciar no pasa del bios ¿alguna idea de configuracion del bios?
<DELLtra> nas o/
 * xoan buenas
<Guest61742> hola gente
<Guest61742> quien me ayuda
<Guest61742> antes mi skype funcionava bien pero de un tiempo para ava no meo mi camara web ni la de mi amigo
<Guest61742> aunque el dise que me ve
<Manuga93> hola
<Manuga93> no soy el unico que se cae greck :P
#ubuntu-es 2014-06-10
<obochaman> que hay de new por aqui chicos?
<tmv> Alguien me podria ayudar con i2p? Es una duda muy simple.
<lana> hola ubuntu no se me actualiza
<lana> me dice que tiene que instalar paquetes no fiables y se para
 * xoan buenas
<greck2> buena
<carlos>  /join #medinria inria
<popp> pregunta, puedo grabar en un dvd o usb todo el sistema operativo que tengo instalado con las actualizaciones y debs instalado????
<mimecar> sí
<popp> que el programa, por ejemplo tengo el vlc instalado, grabar en un dvd el ubuntu y cuando reinstale, se intale tambien VLC , sin estar conectado a internet
<popp> ¿?
<popp> en caso afirmativo, que programa puede hacerlo???
<mimecar> sí
<mimecar> Clonezilla (es un live cd)
<popp> donde puedo conseguirlo???
<mimecar> en la web del programa
<popp> porque en appstore no aparece
<mimecar> necesitarás un disco duro externo o una partición libre
<popp> okis, usare un usb de 8 gb
<mimecar> eso es poco para guardar un sistema completo
<mimecar> ¿cuántos GB estás usando en el equipo?
<popp> 7.5gb y 290 libres
<mimecar> tienes un disco duro de 8 GB?
<popp> no, tengo k comprarlo
<mimecar> dónde has instalado Ubuntu?
<popp> c:
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> has instalado Ubuntu en un disco que sólo tiene 8 GB de espacio?
<popp> no, tiene max 298gb
<popp> el sist ocupa 7.5gb
<mimecar> le has dado muy poco espacio a la partición de ubuntu
<popp> a la hora de instalar, el instalador gestionó la instalación y le di el permiso que utilizara todo el disco duro
<popp> en el ordenador solo tengo ubuntu
<mimecar> tienes 8 GB sólo para la partición raíz?
<popp> nose cuanto tiene como raiz, porque lo ha hecho todo el instalador, he dicho que lo gestione como quiera el instalador de dvb
<mimecar> pon en pastebin la salida del comando, df -h
<popp> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7624625/
<mimecar>  /dev/sda1        293G   7,1G  271G   3% /
<mimecar> tienes espacio de sobra en ese disco
<mimecar> el clon te ocuparía algo más de 8 GB
<popp> que me genera un archivo tipo .iso???
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> es un archivo propio de clonezilla
<popp> es que quiero instalar tal cual tengo mi ubuntu con los paquetes y programas en otro ordenador que no tiene interte
<popp> internet*
<mimecar> usa Clonezilla
<popp> okis, gracias. lo miraré atentamente en la web
<AaronEstrada> hola,necesito ayuda sobre como y que juegos se pueden instalar en este ordenador TOSHIBA de GUADALINEX EDU que nos dieron en 5
<AaronEstrada> alguien sabe tambien como borrar usuarios?
<AaronEstrada> send %s
<AaronEstrada> alguien que me agrege a amigos y hablamos???
<AaronEstrada> hola?
<bunkka> AaronEstrada: hola
#ubuntu-es 2014-06-11
<hugo_> hola
<hugo_> probando
<hugo_> hay alguien que escriba en español
<hugo_> ¿Se le ha estropeado a alguien el usuario personal, después de actualizar el kernel 2.6.32.60 a 2.6.32.61?
<hugo_> a mi sí. sin embargo tengo otros tres usuarios y ellos si funcionan tanto con Gnome como Kde
<hugo_> osea que debe ser por alguna configuración del usuario. ¿No?
<hugo_> Sabe alguien donde está exactamente el Log del arranque o entrada a la interfaz de usuario
<sanzante> hugo_: el log de arranque de las X?
<hugo_> por cierto la versión de Ubuntu que utilizo es todavía 10.04 LTS (servidor)
<hugo_> Hola Sanzante.
<hugo_> Gracias por contestar.
<sanzante> hugo_: un error típico es que no tenga espacio en disco duro, eso hace que al inicar la sesión en las X cruja el sistema y te devuelva a la pantalla de login gráfico
<sanzante> de nada
<sanzante> ah
<sanzante> perdón
<sanzante> en modo gráfio sí te funciona pero en el login de texto  no?
<sanzante> cosa rara
<sanzante> yo revisaría los scripts de inicio (.bashrc y similiares)
<sanzante> y el /etc/passwd a ver si vas a tener asignado un intérprete que no existe
<hugo_> el arranque lo hace bien. entro hasta la ventana en la que eliges usuario. Los usuarios normales entran bien en Gnome. pero el mío, que soy el "Amo" se me cuelga al entrar en el entorno gráfico justo cuando carga el escritorio.
<hugo_> se congela, y no sé hacer otro cosa que apagar a lo burro con el power
<sanzante> en cualquier entorno gráfico?
<sanzante> y si entras en modo texto?
<hugo_> por cierto; solo falla con el kernel 2.6.32.61 porque con el anterior, ya veis que sí va
<sanzante> que gráfica y controladores usas?
<hugo_> En modo texto no se entrar. y si entro no creo que me sirva de mucho porque no se casi nada de comandos
<hugo_> la tarjeta es una envidia y el controlador, no lo sé, pero llevo igual ocho años con el Ubuntu he actualizado muchos kernels y nunca me había pasado esto.
<hugo_> Yo pienso es que un problema de mi usuario. Todos los demás usuarios funcionan y usan la misma gráfica y controlador.
<hugo_> sanzante, por cierto donde están  esos scrips de arranque que me comentas
<hugo_> Antes de pasarme esto, cada vez que reinicio el ardenador, me salen dos mensajes de error de archivos no encontrados, que tampoco he podido solucionar.
<hugo_> No le encuentro el error, pero bueno ya me pasaba antes de actualizar el kernel 2.6.32.48 a 2.6.32.60 y los mensages seguían saliendo.
<hugo_> Ahora mismo pasa má o menos esto:
<hugo_> Arranca Grub.
<hugo_> Elijo sistema ubuntu 2.32.61
<hugo_> aparece el logo de arranque ubuntu 10.04 con sus puntitos.
<hugo_> aparece la ventana de ingreso al sistema, donde se elige el usuario y contraseña
<sanzante> los scripts de arranque que he comentado tienen más que ver con el login en consola,  no con el login gráfico
<sanzante> el log de errores de las X está en /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<hugo_> entro en mi usuario y me pide (hace ya mucho y es un poco molesto) contraseña para wicd (la red)
<hugo_> entro en el escritorio
<hugo_> de la misma salen los dos  avisos de archivos no encontrados e inicia el mozilla
<hugo_> Pummmmm se colgó
<hugo_> El teclado parece muerto y el puntero se desplaza, pero si quieres arroz Catalina. Por más que pinches iconos y diversas cosas también parece muerto.
<hugo_> Si entro con otro usuario, va perfecto
<hugo_> ¿Sabes como puedo ver los logs en entrada a las X?¿O serán los logs de mi usuario los que tengo que mirar?
<hugo_> muchas gracias por ayudarme sanzante, me tengo que ir. Seguiré más tarde a ver si lo puedo arreglar. Sino tendré que seguir así, con el kernel anterior mientras pueda
<voidvoid> hola
<voidvoid> una pregunta aunque no es el canal tal vez ... tengo 2 particiones 1 boot y la otra el filesystem ... borre la boot por que estaba dañada y era irrecuperable .. hice una boot nueva se puede reinstalar grub y hacerla booteable nuevamente o deberia instalar el os de nuevo ?
<lualv> hola que tal
<lualv> alguien me puede ayudar a que mi ubuntu server 12.04 vuelva a arrancar en modo consola?
<lualv> ya modifique grub, pero sigue sin funcionar
<lualv> y creo que es porque instalé gnome a posteriory
<buenaventura> lualv: decile a tu login manager que no inicie automáticamente
<buenaventura> lightdm/gdm/slim o lo que sea que hayas instalado
<lualv> buenaventura: he instalado lightdm
<lualv> gdm es gnome no?
<lualv> como puedo hacerlo?
<buenaventura> administrando lo que se ejecuta en cada runlevel
<buenaventura> usás systemd?
<buenaventura> ah es 12.04 no había leído
<lualv> creo que tengo gdm, porque cuando instalé lightdm no le dije que conmutara
<buenaventura> podés usar update-rc.d
<buenaventura> para deshabilitar lightdm
<lualv> como puedo comprobar que login manager tengo activo?
<buenaventura> fijate con ps si está corriendo lightdm o gdm, por ejemplo
<lualv> ok espera un minuto
<buenaventura> ps -ef|grep -E '(lightdm|gdm)'
<lualv> ok
<lualv> sí, ya lo había hecho
<lualv> tengo gdm
<lualv> instalé lightdm pero no lo activñe
<lualv> y ahora como puedo administrar gdm?
<buenaventura> con update-rc.d puedes activar/desactivar los daemons en los diferentes runlevels
<lualv> aha
<lualv> tengo que decirle que arranque en un run-level distinto?
<buenaventura> por lo que entendí, no querés que arranque automáticamente en ningún runlevel
<buenaventura> te debebería abstar con un disable
<buenaventura> bastar*
<lualv> entonces arrancaría en modo comando
<lualv> y si quiero volver al modo gráfico
<lualv> bastaría con invocar startx?
<buenaventura> depende, también puedes levantar manualmente el servicio de tu display manager
<buenaventura> service gdm start, por ej
<lualv> y vuelvo al runn level que tengo ahora...
<lualv> update-rc-d disable gdm?
<buenaventura> no, no cambiás de runlevel con eso
<lualv> ok voy a probarlo
<lualv> disculpa buenaventura soy un poco zote
<lualv> cual sería el comando a utilizar?
<lualv> :(
<buenaventura> para qué?
<lualv> a ver
<lualv> creo que lo tengo
<lualv> use service gdm stop
<lualv> y entré en modo comando
<buenaventura> claro, pero eso no evita que cuando reinicies vuelva a levantar
<buenaventura> igualmente, creo que hay cosas que no acabas de comprender
<buenaventura> la terminal siempre levanta
<lualv> sí
<lualv> efectivamente
<buenaventura> puedes acceder en cualquier momento con Ctrl + Alt + F1, por ej
<lualv> lo que quiero es que consuma el mínimo de recursos
<lualv> porque es un servidor que va justo
<lualv> ahora ya se quitarlo, ahora quiero hacer que pase desde el inicio
<lualv> loq ue sugieres es que haga update-rc.d remove gdm
<lualv> para quitarlo no?
<lualv> y arrancarlo bajo demanda
<lualv> no?
<lualv> creo que la he cagado
<lualv> he ejecutado update-rc.d gdm remove
<lualv> y ahora al decirle que se apague, se reinicia
<lualv> qué he hecho?
<lualv> buenaventura: sigue arrancando en modo gráfico con gdm
<lualv> :(
<buenaventura> tenés que usar -f, no leíste el man?
<lualv> si si
<lualv> usé -f
<lualv> lo he vuelto a repetir
<lualv> y estoy rearrancando
<lualv> buenaventura: sigue arrancando en modo gráfico ?¿?¿?¿
<lualv> otra pregunta
<lualv> tengo tres redes
<lualv> un interfaz con 192.168.56.0/24
<lualv> otro 192.168.57.0/24
<lualv> y un tercero 192.168.0.167/24
<lualv> quiero que cuando salgan paquetes desde las redes 56 y 57 hacia la 0, se haga NAT/PAT sobre la direccion 192.168.2.20 y 192.168.3.20 respectivamente
<lualv> estoy usando estos comandos de iptables
<lualv>    	 	 	 	 	 	    root@luis-proyecto:/etc# iptables --table  nat --append POSTROUTING -p UDP --source 192.168.57.0/24 -j SNAT --to-source 192.168.3.20:1-1023
<lualv>   root@luis-proyecto:/etc# iptables --table  nat --append POSTROUTING -p UDP --source 192.168.56.0/24 -j SNAT --to-source 192.168.2.20:1-1023
<lualv>   root@luis-proyecto:/etc# iptables --table  nat --append POSTROUTING -p TCP --source 192.168.57.0/24 -j SNAT --to-source 192.168.3.20:1-1023
<lualv>   root@luis-proyecto:/etc# iptables --table  nat --append POSTROUTING -p TCP --source 192.168.56.0/24 -j SNAT --to-source 192.168.2.20:1-1023
<lualv> gracias
<lualv> funciona, pero cuando se intercambian paquetes entre la red 0 y la 56 y 57, al cabo de unos segundos se bloquea
<lualv> y deja de pasar tráfico
<lualv> alguien tiene alguna idea?
<lualv> quizá configurar direcciones de loopback para 192.168.2.20 y 3.20?
<Guest9965> hola
<Guest9965> hay alguien por aqui?
<McGrady92_00> hola?
<kurama10> hola
<McGrady92_00> hola kurama10
<kurama10> que tal McGrady92_00
<McGrady92_00> kurama10, estaba buscando ayuda para hacer un script
<lualv> para los que siguieran mi pregunta anterior sobre iptables
<lualv> se ha solucionado al crear interfaces de loopback con las direcciones sobre las que se hacía nat
<lualv> si haces nat con direcciones que no son de la máquina, cuando cursa tráfico se vuelve inestable
<lualv> puff, no controlo demasiado de scripts lo siento
<lualv> a que tipo de script te refieres?
<McGrady92_00> son faciles soy estudiante de administracion de sistemas
<McGrady92_00> es mi primer año
<McGrady92_00> es  obtener el tamaño de todas las fotos de mi home. He probado con find enlazando con -exec a du pero no me da tl total sino una por una
<McGrady92_00> bueno despues lleva mas cosas, esto es una de las partes
<kurama10> McGrady92_00: para sacar el tamaño total de algo usa du -ch
<kurama10> para sacar el tamaño por fichero es du -sh
<kurama10> y tambien puedes usar ambas opciones
<kurama10> du -sch
<McGrady92_00> claro pero quiero sacar el tamaño total el problema que du no los une sino que te saca el tamaño por fichero y yo quiero conocer el tamaño total
<kurama10> ponte en un directorio y haz un du -ch
<kurama10> ahi sumara el total de todo lo que este ahi
<kurama10> con du .sh es por cada uno
<McGrady92_00> lo malo es al pasarlo los parametros mediante find no me los suma
<kurama10> mm a ver espera
<kurama10> quelinea estas usando
<kurama10> ?
<McGrady92_00> find /home/rafa -name "*jpg" -exec du -sh '{}' \;
<McGrady92_00> uso este comando
<kurama10> mm espera
<McGrady92_00> vale, gracias por la ayuda :)
<kurama10> McGrady92_00: find  ./ -name "*.jpg" -print0 | xargs du -ch
<kurama10> prueba asi
<McGrady92_00> tampoco :(
<kurama10> checate el man de find
<kurama10> creo que ya lo encontre
<kurama10> ind ./ -type f -name "*.jpg" | xargs du -ch 2> /dev/null
<kurama10> find ./ -type f -name "*.jpg" | xargs du -ch 2> /dev/null
<kurama10> find ./ -type f -iname "*.jpg" | xargs du -ch 2> /dev/null
<McGrady92_00> Gracias :)
<lualv> gracias a todos
<lualv> hasta la próxima
 * x-mint  A las buenas tardes...
<MrTulias> o/
<tupapi> Hola Chicas
<claudio> hola de argentina°
<Lopulus> hola! perdon que moleste... tengo intenciones de contratar a este proveedor de internet....  es viable en Ubuntu? http://www.amecom.com.ar/internet/
#ubuntu-es 2014-06-12
<Lopulus> hay alguien?
<rodicio> Hola ¿alguien usa zRAM? ¿me lo recomendáis en mis 2 Gigas de RAM?
<ignacio> Hola a Todos
<ignacio> Alguien sabe que ocurre, tengo Lubuntu 14.04 LTS y la aplicacion chromium no me detecta el teclado
<ignacio> Oh, lo he arreglado, he cerrado un icono, aplicacion, del panel y funciona..
<cazador> Uso Xubuntu 13.10 XFCE, por defecto uso el reproductor gmusicbrowser, cargo las listas de reproducción pero al reiniciar los cambios no aparecen, que falta hacer?, Soy nuevo en linux.
<Guest98952> ya regreso, me extrañan ok?
<felix__> hola
<felix__> alguien me puede ayudar con unos scripts?
<Guest98952> TaRaZoNa,  calla tarado
<lualv> intento crear un archivo con mkdir, desde root, y sale un mensaje diciendo no existe el archivo o directorio....
<lualv> pero estoy creando ese directorio, claro que no existe?
<lualv> que puede suceder?
 * x-mint  buenos dias y tal y tal...
<lualv> buenos días de nuevo xmint
<lualv> :)
<x-mint> por ejemplo teclea su te haces root y luego mkdir pepe, ya tienes el dir creado
<lualv> ya lo estaba tecleando desde root
<lualv> es unpoco raro
<lualv> nunca me había pasado
<lualv> no tiene sentido no?
<x-mint> no funciona ?
<x-mint> que raro
<lualv> estoy reiniciando a ver
<lualv> curioso
<lualv> estaba tonto
<lualv> estas cosas no suelen pasar con ubuntu
<lualv> ...
<lualv> hola
<lualv> una duda
<lualv> no consigo que un script arranque en el inicio
<lualv> he creado un archivo con un script básico del tipo #! /bin/sh   y luego el comando que quiero ejecutar
<lualv> que es para arrancar un demonio
<lualv> lo he metido en /etc/init.d, y le he dado permisos de ejecución desde chmod
<lualv> si lo ejecuto desde init.d--- arranca perfectamente
<lualv> luego he ejecutado update-rc.d nombre demonio defaults 85 15
<lualv> y carga perfectamente par todos los runlevels
<lualv> pero al rearrancar ... no está arriba el demonio
<lualv> esto lo he hecho otras veces con los scripts de inicio suministrados con los demonios y ha funcionado pero esta vez no
<lualv> alguna sugerencia?
<lualv> qué hago mal?
<lualv> solucionado, tenía al menos que ponerle el path
<lualv> thanks
<abailarri> Saludos. Acabo de instalar ubuntu 14.04 en un portatil, y a la hora de intentar leer una tarjeta SD, ni siquiera la reconoce
<abailarri> por donde puedo empezar a mirar?
<sanzante> abailarri: revisa el /var/log/messages a ver si dice algo
<sanzante> revisa el lspci a ver si aparece el lector de tarjetas como dispositivo
<sanzante> o lsusb
<sanzante> a veces esa enganchado como un usb
<NicoRosario> Hola ! tengo una ultra cx con w8 y quiero instalar ubuntu 14.04
<str> hola al arrancar el netbook, me ha lanzado este fallo alert! /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root does exist. Dropping shell (ash)
<str> y se queda en initramfs
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de ubuntu tienes?
<str> 14.04
<str> es xubuntu
<mimecar> tienes el disco duro cifrado?
<str> no
<str> fallo una actualización y se puso como solo lectura
<str> y al reiniciar me dió este fallo
<mimecar> ¿qué particionado tienes?
<str> el que hace xubuntu por defecto
<str> hice una instalación limpia
<mimecar> la solución parece entretenida
<mimecar> ese error parece que está relacionado con LVM
<mimecar> no se si la instalación de xubuntu la usa por defecto
<str> me parece que si
<str> lo gracioso es que ayer borré los núcleos antiguos y ahora no encuentro forma de acceder xD
<mimecar> para que los has borrado?
<str> calentones que le dan a uno...
<mimecar> a no ser que tengas muy poco espacio en el disco
<mimecar> no sirve de nada
<str> ya lo sé pero nunca pasa nada...
<str> ainss
<str> xD
<str> si intento hacer chroot desde un cdlive podré reinstalar el kernle?
<str> kernel
<mimecar> no se si te funcionará
<str> bueno, de perdidos al río
<mimecar> haz un backup de tus datos
<str> jaja si, eso lo primero
<Sparck> hola a todos
<Sparck> una duda saben si a mi lap que usa un sistema de 64bits en ubuntu 14.04 al formatear mi maquina le pueda quedar un SO de 32 bit de ubuntu
<Sparck> es que el de 64 tienen demaciados errores y va muy pero muy lento
<mimecar> puedes
<Sparck> y como dicen que los de 32 son mas estables por eso
<mimecar> pero eso de que tiene errores... es complicado
<mimecar> no es cierto
<Sparck> es que la siento demaciada lenta con ubuntu
<mimecar> usa un escritorio más ligero
<greck> es que unity pesa lo suyo
<mimecar> no notarás tanta diferencia con 32 bits
<greck> prueba por ejemplo xubuntu
<Sparck> y tira muhcos errores al utilizar programas y asi
<mimecar> pon el error en pastebin
<Sparck> de hehco mi maquina tiene 6Gb en ram
<Sparck> ok
<mimecar> me extrañaría mucho
<greck> la ram tampoco es lo unico que importa
<Sparck> si nose que pasa con linux como que cada dia lo hacen peor yo antes estaba mjy feliz con versiones anteriores pero como ya no dan soporte tuve que formatear y nose siento que cada ves se preocupan menos por casi nada
<Sparck> y la verdadd yo tampoco se mucho de linux
<mimecar> usa versiones LTS
<Sparck> si esa es la que uso ahora la 14.04 lts pero va muy mal
<mimecar> tienes todas las actualizaciones puestas?
<Sparck> si de hecho luego no me deja actualizar me dice que no esta conectado a internet y que pruebe mi conexion si lo intento manualmente y si puedo navegar por firefox pero nose por que no me deja actualizar luego y solo se actualiza cuando esta solo
<mimecar> resumiendo, no tienes puesta ninguna actualización?
<mimecar> las actualizaciones van igual en modo automático y en modo manual
<Sparck> si apenas hace rato se actualizo mi sistema de ubuntu pero lo siento igual de lento
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> ¿qué driver estás usando en la tarjeta gráfica?
<Sparck> queria formatear mi disco desde 0 pero con un programa libre que use el algoritmo de peter gutman
<mimecar> borrar el disco duro de forma segura no hará nada
<Sparck> uso ATI
<Sparck> AMD catalysty
<Sparck> la privativa
<mimecar> has instalado tu el driver privativo?
<Sparck> si
<mimecar> para?
<Sparck> nose creo aveces lo privativo funciona mejor
<Sparck> y pense que asi podria ir mas rapido
<Sparck> pero creo va igual
<mimecar> te funcionaba mal con el driver privativo?
<Sparck> no
<mimecar> si te funciona mal, puede ser el driver privativo
<Sparck> pero no se supone que los drivers privativos son mejores porque tienen menos erreres que los libres
<Sparck> ??
<mimecar> no
<Sparck> es que queria formatear todo mi disto y cargarme a window y poner ubuntu de 32 bits
<Sparck> creo correra mas ligeramente
<mimecar> te va a funcionar igual
<mimecar> compruebalo con un live usb
<Sparck> ok
<Sparck> minecar sabes si el programa dban es bueno?
<mimecar> no lo conozco
<mimecar> qué quiers hacer?
<Sparck> hola
<Sparck> creo me sacaran del canal de ubuntu en ingles
<Sparck> hay forma de que regrese para pedir ayuda?
<greck> no entiendo la pregunta
<Sparck> si es que creo me botarn por hablar español pense que era este canal jaja
<Sparck> y me salio un uboottu y creo me saco
<Sparck> :/
<mimecar> es normal que hagan eso
<Sparck> pero deberian aceptar todos los idiomas
<Sparck> que tiene de malo eso?
<greck> <facepalm>
<mimecar> ... es un canal inglés
<Sparck> y n hay forma de que regrese de nuevo?
<mimecar> sabes inglés?
<Sparck> creo no es correcto lo que hacen
<Sparck> y les dire
<mimecar> estás en una red del IRC inglesa
<mimecar> te metes en un canal en inglés
<mimecar> y no entiendes que hablen en inglés?
<greck> es como que me pongo a hablar en polaco aqui, crees que es "lo correcto"?
<str> mimecar lo consegui!!!!
<Sparck> amigos saben si redhat es buena alternativa a ubuntu o cual otra istro de linux lo es?
<mimecar> red hat es comercial
<greck> mint
<mimecar> te puede valer cualquier distribución
<Sparck> pero es parecido al escritorio de ubuntu o algo asi?
<mimecar> sí
<Sparck> y se le pueden meter los mismos efectos y eso?
<mimecar> más o menos
<mimecar> descarga un live cd y decide
<Sparck> ok
<Sparck> y acual es la vercion mas segura de linux para todos lo aspectos y eso para evitar que la NSA sepa de mi existencia
<mimecar> pasa a #ubuntu-es-cafe
<Sparck> ok como le ago?
<mimecar>  /join #ubuntu-es-cafe
<Sparck> ok
<Lopulus> hola! perdon que moleste... tengo intenciones de contratar a este proveedor de internet....  es viable en Ubuntu? http://www.amecom.com.ar/internet/
<chilicuil> Lopulus: no veo por que habria de tener problemas, segun la pagina, el proveedor da un kit de acceso que puede conectarse a tu computadora a un router para su utilización, si esto es asi te conectaras a traves de ethernet/802.11 ambos protocolos soportados por Ubuntu
#ubuntu-es 2014-06-13
<Vo1d> los gays exterminaron el canal, por ir en contra de la reproduccion
<gagaroto> hola
<gagaroto> hay alguien por ahi?
<gagaroto> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<greck> k pasa
<gagaroto> por fin alguien
<Lopulus> hola! perdon que moleste... tengo intenciones de contratar a este proveedor de internet....  es viable en Ubuntu? http://www.amecom.com.ar/internet/
<Lopulus> anda alguien por aqui?
<^Mach157a^> espagna is a gang of losers
<^Mach157a^> 5 - 1
<^Mach157a^> a team of minusvalides
<Lopulus> hola! perdon que moleste... tengo intenciones de contratar a este proveedor de internet....  es viable en Ubuntu? http://www.amecom.com.ar/internet/
#ubuntu-es 2014-06-14
<miguel-angel> hola
<greck> hola
<miguel-angel> cuando en una terminal miro glxinfo me dice que no tengo mesa utils
<miguel-angel> y la tarjeta ati me la reconoce con lspci | grep -i vga
<miguel-angel> me podrian ayudar? supongo que con instalarlo ya estara
<ramrebol> Hola. Tengo wxmaxima y desde que reinstale ubuntu funciona extraño (por ejemplo: no reconoce teclas de mi teclado). ¿Cómo puedo desinstalarlo e instalarlo de nuevo borrando todos sus archivos de configuración?
<Locke2002> ramrebol: apt-get --purge remove <aplicacion>?
<ramrebol> Locke2002: eso no me ha servido. Al reinstalar sigue como si estuviera mal configurado
<Locke2002> Ah... No se que hacer, lo siento
<vivivi> hola
<Locke2002> o/
<vivivi> buenas
<vivivi> Locke2002:
<Locke2002> Como va?
<vivivi> me recomendarias alguna otra distribucion a parte de ubuntu ?
<vivivi> de donde eres?
<Locke2002> Phoenix, AZ, USA, y tu?
<Locke2002> Ubuntu esta el solo distro de linux que uso
<^Mach157a^> mint linux es excelente
<vivivi> ahora estoy usando archlinux
<vivivi> aunque ubuntu es una buena distribucion
<vivivi> yo soy de argentina, pero vivo en este momento en españa
<vivivi> europa
<Locke2002> Porque estas alla?
<vivivi> mis padres vinieron aqui hace mas de 10 años
<vivivi> yo llevo aqui desde que tengo 11 años
<vivivi> ahora tengo 22
<vivivi> llevo casi 11 años aqui
<^Mach157a^> ja, espagnoletes
<vivivi> como?
<vivivi> de donde eres ^Mach157a^  ?
<^Mach157a^> soy latinoamericano y me cae mal los de espagna
<vivivi> por que dices espagna?
<^Mach157a^> porqeu asi lo escribo
<^Mach157a^> espagna
<vivivi> ah
<vivivi> no creo que se tenga que meter a todos en el mismo saco
<^Mach157a^> para mi son gentuza
<vivivi> eso es injusto
<^Mach157a^> bueno, yo pienso a mi modo y usted al suyo.
<^Mach157a^> para mi son gentuza
<Locke2002> :(
<vivivi> en america hay mucha corrupcion, eso no quiere decir que todos sean corruptos, no ?
<^Mach157a^> claro que en america todos son corruptos
<vivivi> todos los americanos?
<^Mach157a^> somos un contienente de gente maliciosa
<vivivi> cuantos años tienes?
<^Mach157a^> los hechos no mienten
<^Mach157a^> vivivi: cuantos anos tiene usted?
<vivivi> 22
<^Mach157a^> yo soy un anciano para usted
<vivivi> ah
<Vo1d> porque no hablan del tema linux en vez de tocar temas tan insulsos e improductivos?
<vivivi> yo no empecé
<vivivi> alguien ha probado octave?
<Vo1d> pues ya no lo sigan
<^Mach157a^> vivivi: eres mujer?
<vivivi> no
<^Mach157a^> jejeje que mal, percece que fueras mujer
<Vo1d> eso te pasa por querer sacar citas
<Locke2002> vivivi: Recomendio que le ignoras a ^Mach157a^
<^Mach157a^> Vo1d: aveces los tiros no dan en el blanco
<^Mach157a^> al parecer a algunos no les gusta mi opinion acerca de su pueblo.
<^Mach157a^> igual siguen siendo gentuza.
<Vo1d> bueno cambiando de tema, antes podia correr ejecutables desde cualquier particion en ubuntu
<Vo1d> pero ahor solo en el directorio home solamente lo permite.. como puedo levantar la restriccion?
<vivivi> ni idea
<^Mach157a^> tal vez usted tiene los ejecutables en  /usr/local/bin ... y tal vez deben estar en /usr/bin  ... solo digo nda mas
<Vo1d> no no.... lo que quiero es ejecutarlo sin permisos de root de manera local
<Vo1d> por eso quiero poder ejecutarlo en cualquier directorio que no sea del sistema
<vivivi> com haces para ejecutar los ejecutables?
<^Mach157a^> permisos
<vivivi> lo haces desde la consola?
<vivivi> o con la interfaz grafica?
<Vo1d> da igual desde lo ejecute, cuando intento hacer chmod 777 no lo cambia
<Vo1d> el archivo sigue estando como 774
<Vo1d> o perdon 776 impide que se ejecute,
<Vo1d> solo se ejecuta si es que lo pongo en /home
<vivivi> me voy a dormir
<Locke2002> buenas noches vivivi
<vivivi> buenas noches
<vivivi> buenas  tardes
<mimecar> hola vivivi
<krisux> hola
<krisux> nose que ha pasado que no me cambia el tema ni pone ninguno en el escritotio de ubuntustudio, alguien me puede ayudar?
<mimecar> da más detalles
<krisux> no se pone ningun tema en xfce ni lo cambia, mi distro es la 14.04
<mimecar> has usado sudo con una aplicación gráfica?
<krisux> si
<mimecar> esa puede ser una causa
<krisux> el lanzador de aplicaciones tampoco me encuentra las apps, eso en unity
<krisux> nose
<mimecar> es normal
<mimecar> es muy mala idea usar sudo con una aplicación gráfica
<krisux> le hice un chroot desde mac con virtualbox y ahora al iniciar me pasa esto
<mimecar> tendrás que restaurar los permisos de tu usuario
<krisux> nose que sear
<krisux> sear*
<krisux> sera*
<krisux> aja
<mimecar> para que has usado chroot?
<krisux> chown -R usuario /home/usuario?
<krisux> voy a probar
<mimecar> con sudo y DENTRO de la carpeta del usuario
<krisux> ok
<krisux> reinicio sesion
<krisux> no, sigue sin poner tema
<mimecar> abre la aplicación de los temas desde la consola
<krisux> pero los permisos de la carpeta de usuario no los toque
<mimecar> y cambia el tema
<mimecar> tu no, sudo sí que los modificó
<krisux> que comando es?
<mimecar> xfce- algo
<mimecar> usa el tabulador para ver los posibles nombres
<krisux> ok
<krisux> lanza la aplicacion grafica para cambiar tema pero no lo cambia tampoco
<mimecar> en la consola tienen que salir los errores
<krisux> no da ninguno
<krisux> que raro
<mimecar> tienes instalado xubuntu-desktop ?
<krisux> no
<krisux> solo el ubuntustudio-look
<mimecar> puede ser que te falte alguna dependencia
<krisux> bueno el ubuntustudio completo
<mimecar> espera
<mimecar> tienes ubuntu studio o ubuntu normal
<krisux> instalado desde la iso de ubuntustudio y despues instale tambien ubuntu-desktop
<krisux> tengo los dos
<krisux> pero funcionaba bien
<mimecar> para que los mezclas?
<krisux> siempre he tenido varios y no he tenido problema
<mimecar> ok, crea un usuario nuevo
<krisux> se elige desde ligthdm sin mas
<krisux> ok
<krisux> eso no se me habia ocurrido :)
<krisux> inicio con el usuario nuevo
<krisux> hola, ya esta
<krisux> gracia mimecar
<krisux> nose que habra pasado
<krisux> bueno cree un usuario nuevo y funciona
<mimecar> entonces es un problema de configuración
<krisux> si, la cosa que asi es rapido y funciona, si no para buscar el error buf...
<krisux> la cosa que tambien le afecto al ubuntu-desktop
<krisux> bueno ya esta solucionado
<mimecar> añade el usuario nuevo a sudo
<krisux> gracias
<krisux> si
<mimecar> y copia sólo los datos del usuario anterior
<krisux> tengo habilitado el root
<krisux> si, copiare los documentos y eso
<krisux> ostras haber si a sido eso
<krisux> habilite el root desde chroot
<krisux> nose
<krisux> bueno
<mimecar> como?
<krisux> sudo passwd
<mimecar> root desde chroot? ¿qué estás haciendo a tu pobre equipo?
<krisux> jejeje
<krisux> si, la verdad lo rompo muchas veces
<krisux> es un vicio ya
<krisux> :)
<krisux> na que tengo el ubuntu en una memoria usb
<krisux> y accedo desde mac alguna vez
<krisux> con virtualbox
<krisux> inicio con una live y entro al ubuntu
<mimecar> vamos, que lo raro es que tu equipo sea estable
<krisux> bueno no tiene por que pasar nada
<krisux> la verdad funciona bien
<krisux> lo inicias con virtualbox la memoria y funciona tambien el ubuntu entero
<krisux> lo he hecho muchas veces pero esta vez nose que paso
<krisux> algo hice
<krisux> ahora va perfecto, gracias
<mimecar> ok
<Lopulus>  tengo intenciones de contratar a este proveedor de internet....  es viable en Ubuntu? http://www.amecom.com.ar/internet/
<julian_>  tengo intenciones de contratar a este proveedor de internet....  es viable en Ubuntu? http://www.amecom.com.ar/internet/
<mimecar> define viable
<vivivi> fhdf
<vivivi> hola
<vivivi_> hola
<tout_> buenas noches
<vivivi_> se puede resdimensionar una particion extendida sin perder datos?
<mimecar> ¿qué quieres hacer?
<vivivi_> quiero instalar otro so en un disco duro con 3 particiones primarias
<vivivi_> pero no me deja crear otra particion extendida
<vivivi_> y una de esas 3 primarias es extendida
<mimecar> no te tiene que dejar en discos antiguos
<mimecar> ponlo en la extendida
<vivivi_> entonces lo que quiero es que esa particion extendida tenga mas espacio y ahi crear otras particiones logicas
<vivivi_> la tabla de particiones que tengo es mbr
<mimecar> has hecho una copia de todos tus datos antes ?
<vivivi_> no
<mimecar> hazlo
<vivivi_> no
<mimecar> ok, entonces puedes perder los datos
<vivivi_> es que voy a tardar  mucho
<vivivi_> maldicion
<mimecar> prueba a redimensionar con un live cd y gparted
<mimecar> valora si te interesa perder tiempo o datos
<vivivi_> la culpa la tiene la mierda de tabla
<vivivi_> que solo deja tener 4 particiones primarias
<tout_> una vez en una de estas salas uno decia  de usar un live cd y garted y otro qe esa no es buenas idea pq fastidas las configuraciones
<vivivi_> que configuraciones?
<vivivi_> tendré que instalar todo de nuevo?
<vivivi_> alguien ha instalado winbugs 7 en hd con un tabla gpt
<vivivi_> yo cuando lo queria instalar no me dejaba
<mimecar> tu disco no tiene MBR?
<lak-kal-jeOjDoid> hi problemas con chromium alguien sabe como solucionarlo: http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/capturadepantalla-150614-004056.php
<greck> puedes al menos describir el problema?
<lak-kal-jeOjDoid> greck: al abrir chromium no va nada, me sale tal cual esta en el enlace
<greck> pero al recargar te carga la pagina?
<lak-kal-jeOjDoid> no
<lak-kal-jeOjDoid> na va nada, se queda tal cual.
<lak-kal-jeOjDoid> busco configurar y no va...
<greck> no tengo ni idea para serte sincero
#ubuntu-es 2014-06-15
<mitos> o/     hola buenas noches alguien sabe algo de Elidix
<chilicuil> no
<mitos> chilicuil: gracias por responder
<chilicuil> np
<chilicuil> google no responde nada, es una distribucion/programa?
<mitos> es una amiga de Argentina creadora de la biblia de Kubuntu español
<mitos> la perdi de vista hace tiempo y la estoy buscando
<chilicuil> oh!
<mitos> de casualidad escuchaste de Mechanics
<mitos> Mechanics
<chilicuil> es otro usuario?, si es asi, no
<Vo1d> alguieen sabe porque no puedo ejecutar programas en otra particion distinta a la principal, y si lo quiero cambiar con chmod 777, por mas que lo intento solo se queda en 776 ¿?
<chilicuil> tal vez esta montado como 'noexec' en /etc/fstab Vo1d
<Vo1d> gracias chilicuil , eso me esta ocurriendo en la ultima version, gracias por el dato
<Vo1d> pues al parecer no es asi, esto me arroja mtab
<Vo1d> fuseblk rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,default_permissions,
<Vo1d> para cualquier particion distinta a la principal
<chilicuil> Vo1d: y estas seguro que es un archivo que se puede ejecutar en tu plataforma?, yo algunas descargo binarios de 32 bits y al ejecutarlos en mi computadora (64 bits) me aparecen mensajes de que no puedo ejecutarlo
<Vo1d> chilicuil, es para cualquier ejecutable, sea binarios, scripts, en este caso quiero correr SAGE, no me deja ejecutarlo en esa particion, pero si lo pongo en /home si que si se ejecuta
<adenosintrifosfa> buenas noches
<adenosintrifosfa> que hora es ?
<chilicuil> las 8 en mi pubelo
<chilicuil> pueblo*
<qwebirc88177> hola buenas hay alguien por ahi? o estan todos dormids?
<qwebirc88177> ttengo un problema
<qwebirc88177> acabo de instalar debian y
<qwebirc88177> ya tenia una distribucion instalada anterirmente
<qwebirc88177> el caso es que ahora el grub no arranca solo
<qwebirc88177> me dice minimal bash- like...
<qwebirc88177> Minimal BASH-like line editing is supported. For  the first word, TAB lists possible command  completions. Anywhere else TAB lists the possible  completions of a device/filename.
<edgardo> es Edgardo
<mimecar> edgardo, ?
<edgardo> esta conectado alguien que hable español
<mimecar> estás en un canal español
<Locke2002> estan dormiendo :P
<mimecar> es un canal de soporte, si no hay dudas...
<emma> no. no es posible.
<emma> porque
<emma> porque ubuntu. porque ahora?
<Locke2002> que pasa?
<edgardo> consulta:tengo mi neetbook Bango, porque los ubuntu mas nuevos no los toma
<mimecar> ¿qué es lo que falla?
<mimecar> edgardo, ?
<edgardo> no lo toma o no los reconoce por ejemplo el ubuntu 11.10
<mimecar> ¿qué error te da?
<mimecar> la versión mínima que puedes poner es la 13.10
<mimecar> esa o la 12.04
<edgardo> bueno intentare con esas 2 gracias
<mimecar> los netbook Bango puedes estar bloqueados, lo sabes?
<edgardo> Esta es una Netbook particular no tiene porque estarlo
<successus> salud hasta otro rato o/
<Vo1d> alguien sabe como desinstalar el servicio ingreslock?
#ubuntu-es 2015-06-08
<successus> salud o/
<nahuelon> hola, buenas noches, alguien puede ayudarme?. quiero reinstalar ubuntu 14.10. dado que el sistema no esta bien reconfigurado estuve buscando en varios tutos, pero queria saber cual es la opcion mas recomendable para hacerlo, desde ya muchas gracias
<nahuelon> .........
<successus> nahuelon:
<successus> pues copiate /home donde quieras
<successus> y el resto lo formateas
<successus> no tiene mas misterio
<successus> y si lo tienes en 2 particiones separadas mejor que mejor
<successus> formateas todo menos /home y listo
<nahuelon> si tengo separado home de la particion donde esta instalado ubuntu
<nahuelon> pero me trae varios problemas
<nahuelon> dado que la particion de ubuntu quedo muy chica y no puedo instalar mas programas
<successus> pues eso es facil
<successus> redimiensionas con gparted mismo desde un live
<successus> y luego, en caso que hiciera falta, en el archivo /etc/fstab cambias el UID de la particion
<successus> luego tambien puedes usar un
<successus> apt-get autoclear
<successus> o algo asi
<successus> habia 2
<successus> autoremove y autoclear o eran parecidos
<successus> para borrar paquetes viejos y tener otra vez memoria
<nahuelon> ok ,entocnes
<nahuelon> me bajo un live cd y lo booteo ?
<nahuelon> disculpa la ignorancia pero soy bastante newbie en el tema
<successus> primero prueba a ver si va bien lo del autoremove
<successus> http://blog.desdelinux.net/comandos-para-liberar-espacio-con-apt-get/
<successus> si no vas borrando de vez en cuando es inevitable que llegue a llenarse la particion
<successus> porque las actualziaciones se descargan y se guardan, y por si quieres volver a poner la version anterior en algun momento no se borran
<successus> y vas acumulando cada vez mas y mas
<nahuelon> claro
<successus> por eso, que aunque amplies es posible que de aqui a un tiempo se te vuelva a llenar
<successus> de todas formas lo ideal es tener entre 15 y 20gb de /
<nahuelon> ok ,pero tengo menos de 10 g para ubuntu
<successus> a xDDDD
<nahuelon> si es lo ideal
<nahuelon> ajajaja
<successus> entonces te tocaria subir al menos a 15
<nahuelon> ok
<nahuelon> me baje una iso del 14.04.02
<nahuelon> esa iso la puedo itulizar para redimensionar ? o tengo que bajar el live cd ?
<nahuelon> si no podia redimensionar lo que queria hacer era entrar con esa iso y modificar los parametos
<nahuelon> parametros
<nahuelon> pero no sabia si la info quedaba guardada
<successus> esa iso seguramente sea una live
<successus> puedes redimensionar con la iso
<successus> cuando entres busgas "gparted"
<nahuelon> ok, entocnes lo booteo desde un usb
<successus> es un programa muy intuitivo de mover barritas
<nahuelon> aha
<successus> pero antes de nada
<nahuelon> dentro de la iso
<nahuelon> ?
<successus> copia lo que no quieras perder
<successus> por si acaso
<nahuelon> ok
<nahuelon> o sea que cuando corro la iso dentro esta gparted ?
<successus> sip
<successus> si la tienes en el pendrive te vale perfectamente
<nahuelon> ok, entonces lo corro ahora
<successus> ;)
<nahuelon> como ? instalada en el pen drive ?
<nahuelon> ..........
<successus> como?
<successus> tienes la iso en el usb no?
<successus> arrancala de ahi
<ricard_> alguna aplicacion que no sea wireshark para abrir archivos cap
<successus> ahora mismo no caigo
<ricard_> pero hay alguna?
<successus> salud,hasta otro rato o/
<ricard_> algun otro programa que no sea wireshark para abrir archivos cap
<ricard_> hola?
<ricard_> se pueden recuperar archivos despues de formatear un pendrive
<ricard_> como puedo borrar unas crpetas que me salen como con un candado y no me deja tirarlas a la papelera?
<ricard_> no me deja vaciar la papelera dice que son archivos root
<ricard_> que alguien me ayude porfavor
<ivedci89> Hola, sé que por aquí hay varios programadores del software libre, y les cuento que hay algo que, si existe, no lo he hallado... lo cuento porque es algo que podría ser muy util a mucha gente, incluso tal vez a ustedes, <br>Una aplicación gratuita y de código abierto, que sirva para conectar sistemas linux mediante ssh sin puertos especiales abiertos, tal como lo hace teamviewer, pero sin necesidad de entorno gráfico... leí sobre "landscape" o al
<ricard_> no me deja vaciar dos carpetas de la papelera de reciclage dice que tienen permiso root
<ricard_> algun programa que no sea wireshark para los archivos cap?
<ricard_> estoy malito contesten porfavor
<kurama10> ??
<guampa> ricard_: porque no wireshark?
<ricard_> porque me da error
<kurama10> y no sera que el archivo esta ma ñ
<kurama10> mal
<guampa> y que error te da?
<ricard_> que no puede abrir el archivo el archivo es bueno porque esta bajado de la pagina web oficial
<guampa> que permisos tiene el archivo?
<kurama10> ricard_: pero que error da ?
<ricard_> The file "H81M-A-ASUS-2105.CAP" isn't a capture file in a format Wireshark understands.
<kurama10> y en google que te dicen
<ricard_> nada no lo he mirado
<kurama10> mmmm
<guampa> ricard_: esta bien, es un volcado en otro formato
<guampa> podrias pasarlo a pcap, que es el formato de wireshark
<kurama10> lo que debes hacer es convertirlo
<kurama10> exacto
<kurama10> https://www.google.com.mx/search?output=search&sclient=psy-ab&q=n%27t%20a%20capture%20file%20in%20a%20format%20Wireshark%20understands.&=&=&oq=&gs_l=&pbx=1#q=isn%27t+a+capture+file+in+a+format+Wireshark+understands.
<kurama10> en los 2 primeros resultados esta la respuesta
<guampa> cuando un software te tira un error, en vez de instalar otro te conviene primero buscar el texto del error en google
<guampa> en este caso es una cuestion de rutina, le das un formato comun pero que no es el correcto y hay que convertir
<guampa> ricard_: por otro lado, parece que ese archivo es parte de un BIOS, no es una captura de red
<guampa> me daba la impresion, por lo de tener "asus" y "H81M" en el nombre
<guampa> asi que no lo vas a poder abrir con ningun analizador de red ni convertir a pcap
<ricard_> entonces que puedo hacer para instalar la bios nueva?
<GridCube> ._.
<GridCube> ricard_: que raro eres
<ricard_> es que el de la tienda me ha dicho que para que la ram vaya a 1600 tengo que actualizar la bios
<guampa> ricard_: actualizar la bios te diria que lo dejes hasta que aprendas mas, porque te podes cargar la computadora
<guampa> y ademas, no va en este canal que es de ubuntu
<ricard_> pero mi pregunta era sobre los archivos cap
<ricard_> bueno gracias y adios
<guampa> claro, creias que era una captura para wireshark si
<guampa> x nada ricard_, adios
<erAbuelo> buenas tardes
<filisko> cómo podría poner codeblocks en español?
<erAbuelo> "Ta lueg"
#ubuntu-es 2015-06-09
<chebit> hola amigos, como puedo solucionar el problema de suspend el equipo, la primera vez funciona y luego queda frito, pantalla negra y no resopnde, tengo que apagarlo a la fuerza para reiniciar
<ivedci89> yo que vo guardo todo y apago
<ricard> algun programa que no sea wireshark para abrir un archivo cap?
<ricard> porfavor ayuda estoy malito
<ricard> 38 de fiebre
<chebit> hola amigos, como puedo solucionar el problema de suspend el equipo, la primera vez funciona y luego queda frito, pantalla negra y no resopnde, tengo que apagarlo a la fuerza para reiniciar
<chebit> estuve buscando algun tutorial pero no encuentro algoque pueda yo comprender
<Xago> hola amigos, necesito de su colaboración en la busqueda de un canal con gente especializada en redes. Tengo una situación de transmisión irregular de datos con un par de Access points, pero que conectado con el cable ethernet, se comporta de forma normal y adicionalmente, un spanning tree con una MAC que no la detecto en la red, pero el wireshark me indica la existencia de esta.
<c3rrat0> hello to everyone!
<c3rrat0> hola a todos!
<c3rrat0> necesito ayuda con algo simple de ubuntu
<c3rrat0> Pueden ayudarme?
<Ratma> Saludos cordiales a todos y todas, en esta oportunidad me aboco a la comunidad pues tengo un problema para instalar un impresor xerox workcentre m 123, ya descargue los cups pero al buscar el correcto para este impresor no esta
<Ratma> así que instalo el generico y me imprime una hoja de codigo
<Ratma> alguien podria hecharme una mano
<ratma> Muy buenas tardes, tengo un problema a la hora de instalar mi xerox workcentre m123, sucede que al bajar los cups de la página del fabricante no esta el que me corresponde y me dice que utilice el genérico, lo hago y me imprime una página de prueba pero en código, alguien me podría ayudar a solucionar esto
#ubuntu-es 2015-06-10
<juacom99>  hola una consulta, acabo de solucionar un problema en mi kubuntu 15.04 y me gustaria saber si a alguien mas le ha pasado
<juacom99> al parecer luego de una actualizacion (no se cual) el archivo ~/.cache/ksycoca5 quedo como propiedad de root. esto hacia que el plasma no levantara
<juacom99> daba un error en kactivitymanager para ser mas preciso
<mapps> hola
<amed> hola
<amed> he instalado texlive sin usar apt-get, mi pregunta es si instalo texstudio usará paquetes viejos de latex ?
<GridCube> probablemente
<ankay> hola
<GridCube> !hola | ankay
<kubot> ankay: Hola!, Bienvenido a #Ubuntu-es. Aquí puedes hacer todas las preguntas que necesites y ayudar cuando puedas también! Puedes leer las normas del canal en https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines/es
<ankay> hola gridcube
<GridCube> como va
<ankay> mmm si consiste en preguntar
<ankay> cual es el mejor ubuntu?
<ankay> yo aprendiendo a programar
<GridCube> el que mas te guste
<ankay> soy nuevo en el sotware libre
<ankay> software
<ankay> mmm actualmente uso ubuntu 12.04
<ankay> pero antes usaba 14.04
<GridCube> ankay: es mejor usar versiones mas nuevas porque tienen mas sporte
<GridCube> pero da igual
<GridCube> si funciona todo, no hay porque tocarlo
<ankay> yo lo hago por mi pc
<ankay> que es antiguo
<GridCube> seh
<GridCube> da igual
<ankay> 1Gb ram y bueno
<GridCube> a menos que deje de funcionar algo
<ankay> ya sabes
<ankay> no, parece que todo va bien
<GridCube> yo tengo una netbook con xubuntu 15.04 y va re bien
<ankay> esperaé a la proxima, a la 16.04
<GridCube> tiene 1gb de ram tambien
<GridCube> y un microprocesador intel re barato
<ankay> 1,6 de procesador
<ankay> mmm yo espare al siguiente LTS
<GridCube> como te digo
<GridCube> como vos quieras
<GridCube> no tenes porque actualizar a lo mas nuevo si andan bien las cosas
<ankay> tienes razon hermano
<ankay> pero es que esta version me da problemas con el Eclipse
<GridCube> mmhm
<GridCube> si eso puede pasar
<ankay> no me deja instalarle el pydev
<GridCube> si un paquete no se actualiza correctamente
<GridCube> o deja de tener soporte
<ankay> creo que he irme ya con vivid velvet
<GridCube> probalo en live session primero
<ankay> si pues muchas gracias, voy a actualizar esto, nos vemos
 * merrick  Buenas..
<GridCube> hola
<yeiner> Cordial saludo tengo ubuntu 14.10 en mi laptop asus. A alguien le pase que habeces se queda pegado el mouse
<yeiner> exit
<linknet> hola a todos lo ubuntitas
<linknet> ubuntistas
<linknet> tengo una duda
<linknet> acerca de ubntu
<GridCube> !pregunta | linknet
<kubot> linknet: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<linknet> utilizo ubuntu y no puedo ejecutar un archivo ejecutable.Tengo todos los permisos (r,w,x?
<Cresus> linknet, no necesita esos permisos solo chmod.
<GridCube> chmod le da +x Cresus
<GridCube> !detalles | linknet
<kubot> linknet: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<linknet> es complicdo por que soy novato en el mundo de linux
<linknet> el caso es que es un enlane de este tipo Enlace hacia script en shell (application/x-shellscript)
<linknet> es script
<linknet> es un script hacia el shell
<Cresus> linknet, el enlace tiene un fichero a que apunta.
<linknet> es un enlace que ejecutandolo deberia poner en macha un navegador, mas concretamente el navehgador de tor browser
<imaginary> holi
<imaginary> estoy haciendole diff a dos archivos, y quiero ignorar las líneas en blanco quehayan sido añadidas o quitadas
<imaginary> diff -urwB no debería lograr eso?!
<metallic> holi? lol
<imaginary> metallic: algún problemi?
<metallic> XD
<ceibal> ceibal
<Albert> Hola: Estoy teniendo un problema en el cual Ubuntu no arranca. Sale un mensaje luego de seleccionar inicio http://paste.ubuntu.com/11692717/
#ubuntu-es 2015-06-11
 * merrick  emos días.
<loadmasther> Buenos Días a todos
<guampa> buenas
<tresmundos666> hola amigos alguien sabe como solucionar el problema cuando las actualizaciones se quedan trabadas, recinicias la pc pero al momento de instalar algo desde la terminal te da el error del dpkg
<guampa> cual error?
<tresmundos666> el error de centro de actualizacion aveces se traba tengo que reiniciar la pc y en terminal me sale eso
<guampa> no se que es "eso". por eso pregunto cual error
<guampa> sin el error exacto que te sale no hay forma de responder tu consulta
<tresmundos666> el error me pide que en la terminal ponga sudo dpkg --configure -a
<tresmundos666> pero al momento de hacerlo me hace lo mismo se me queda frizado
<guampa> no tenes manera de pasar los mensajes por pastebin?
<tresmundos666> tuve que volver a instalar ubuntu porque no me dejaba hacer nada
<tresmundos666> E: dpkg se interrumpió, debe ejecutar manualmente «sudo dpkg --configure -a» para cor
<guampa> y que error sale cuando corres el comando que sugiere ahi?
<GridCube> tendra que desbloquear manualmente apt
<tresmundos666> osea que se queda ahi y ya no procigue en nada
<GridCube> sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<tresmundos666> ya hice todo eso en terminal y nada te digo que se me friza todo el sistema operativo
<merrick> el /boot lo tienes lleno
<tresmundos666> como voy a tener el boot lleno si el os ubuntu lo tengo en otro disco duro
<merrick> pues no lo se... por eso lo pregunto.
<merrick> si no das apenas info... nosotros no somos adivinos.
<tresmundos666> como de que no si estoy informando de mi problema con synaptic el centro de actualizaciones
<aprendis> Saludos, instalé una version 12.04 porque no tenia internet y ahora no me deja actualizar los paquetes
<mimecar> aprendis, ¿qué error te da?
<aprendis> mimemar, error 404 sobre los repositorios, como sino los encontrara, no todos, pero la mayoria, y son los que venian por defecto
<fernando> hola
<Guest96723> ubuntu o mate ??????
<fernando28> UBUNTU MATE O UBUNTU
<Galico> Buenas. Estoy intentando actualizar mi kubuntu, y no lo consigo. He prograbado de hacer un
<Galico> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get distupgrade
<Galico> Me lo hace pero no se actualiza a la version 15
<Galico> Tambien he lanzado un $ do-release-upgrade
<Galico> Me dice que no encuentra version nueva. Me han dicho que lo tengo que hacer a mano, pero yo ahi ya me pierdo. Alguien sabe de algun sitio donde lo explique?
#ubuntu-es 2015-06-12
<GatoLoko> el topic del canal esta mal, la version 10.04 para servidores dejo de tener soporte el pasado 30 de abril
<chebit> salu2  .)
<chebit> no he encontrado nada que me ayude definitivamente con el problema de suspend
<chebit> molesta tener que apagar siempre el equipo
<chebit> la primera vez que le doy suspend, va bien,
<chebit> pero ya despues muere la maquina queda todo en nogre
<chebit> alguna sugerencia ?
<cousteau> ¿qué sintetizador de voz me recomendáis?  espeak, festival, o hay algún otro mejor?
<cousteau> (es que me aburro...)
<cousteau> huy, si el espeak ya lo tengo instalado...
<cousteau> ...me voy a instalar el festival
<cousteau> parece que el festival ha mejorado desde la última vez que lo usé; ahora tiene un modo de entrada directa
<cousteau> vaya, parece que el festvox no se traga bien los acentos en UTF-8, hay que usar latin1
<cousteau> hm, Ubuntu no ha actualizado festvox desde 2010; la única versión con festvox 2.4 es Wily, todas las anteriores tienen la 2.1
<GridCube> ni idea
<tresmundos666> hola muy buenos dias amigos tengo este problema con la aplicacion de actualizacion de software, cuando intento hacer una busqueda de actualizacion me dice que no estoy contectado a internet, ya que tengo interface wifi
<tresmundos666> ahhh esto me refiero para que tengan una respuesta mas a fondo
<tresmundos666> http://prntscr.com/7g4u7b
<M4ca> Hola a todo el mundo. He instalado Kubuntu 15.04, para estar un rato en ese entorno de kde, ya que hace siglos que no he vuelto al kde. Pues la verdad me gusta bastante cómo queda gráficamente, pero sólo una cosa me decepciona, y que (al menos para mí) es molesto. Me doy cuenta que, en donde el "Portapapeles" que aparece junto a la hora, pues guarda y registra todo lo que escribo o las páginas web que miro los copia también al portapapeles... Hay alguna fo
<amed> algún emulador de sega genesis?
<guampa> amed: creo que en synaptic encontras
<rasalghul__> Hola
<rasalghul__> tengo problemas con virtualbox
<rasalghul__> se crashea
<rasalghul__> que version es estable para ubuntu 14.04.2?
<metallic> Hola, tengo una pregunta que no es de Ubuntu pero no creo que haya un canal específico para ella. Quiero saber cómo se crea una lista de correo, podéis aconsejarme? Qué necesitaría saber? Alguna fuente que pueda usar de referencia?
<metallic> Nadie? :'(
<bet0x> Alguno aca que tenga habilidades de redaccion sobre tecnologia?
<guampa> rasalghul__: que versiones aparecen en los repos?
<guampa> metallic: majordomo, gnu mailman, listserv, ezmlm
<metallic> guampa: eso qué son? Programas?
<guampa> aha
<Xago> amigos, estoy intentando trabajar con lxde, pero se me ha pegado un par de veces, por una parte. Luego cuando intento bloquear la pantalla me da un error "Invalid desktop entry file: '/usr/share/applications/lxde-screenlock.desktop'" el que intenté reconfigurar según alguien en la red, pero no me funcionó.
<metallic> Y qué hacen exactamente? Perdona pero es que realmente no tengo ni idea de cómo funciona. Espera tener que crear un servidor o algo así, o un correo "puente"
<guampa> esos softwares son para administrar las listas, necesitan ademas un servidor de mail que les envíe los mails
<guampa> pero el servidor de mail es un software aparte
<metallic> Wow, bff es que no sé ni dónde me estoy metiendo.
<metallic> Gracias de todas formas guampa, voy a ojear los programas que me has citado :)
<guampa> x nada metallic
<bet0x> Alguno aca que tenga habilidades de redaccion sobre tecnologia?
<guampa> bet0x: pregunta en #ubuntu-es-cafe
<ubuntu717> hola
<ubuntu717> como estan
<ubuntu717> alguien sabe arreglar el proble de pulse audio
<ubuntu717> alguien
<ubuntu717> alooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<chileno> hola
<chileno> alguien en linea
<chileno> alguien que me lea
<chileno> alguien
<chileno> aca
<chileno> alo
<chileno> respondan maricones culiaos
#ubuntu-es 2015-06-13
 * merrick  buenas.
<apinchimundo> hola buenos dias amigos, porque no puedo ver videos de fb y en youtube si, si tengo instalado el flash player
<israel_> saludos desde venezuela
<israel_> amigos quien podria ayudarme despues de 7 años sin usar linux he retomado este sistema operativo desde mint 17 y 17.1 tengo el sigueinte problema
<israel_> como coño bloqueo twitter puesto que modifique el archivo host y el HDP aun abre
<israel_> de echo el bloqueo por host y una aplicacion llamada nanny era lo que usaba hace un buen tiempo pero nanny ya al parecer no existe y tengo ese detalle solo con twitter en el host si alguien puede darme luces de que coño es lo que esta pasando se lo agradeceria
<jd_p>  /join #ubuntu-es
<apinchimundo> israel ya intentasxte desabilitarlo desde el main? o desde el archivo
<israel_> ehhh
<israel_> el main?
<israel_> y el archivo? a que archivo te refieres?
<apinchimundo> Solucionado mi problema, ahora tengo otro como configuro el vpn, pero necesito uno que tenga varios paises
<apinchimundo> el que editaste del host para que te de las notificaciones del twitter
<jd_p> epa alguien porfin q habla español
<israel_> estoy retomando el tema desde hace poco mas bien me sorprende que aun pueda hacer cosas por consola y lo increiblemente comodo que hace las cosas mint
<israel_> trata de ser un poco mas explicito amigo apinchimundo como si fuera con un niño con retraso es dificil romper con el letargo que te produce windows
<apinchimundo> yo igual vengo retomando ubuntu despues de mi separacion de la vercion 8.4 lts hardy heron
<apinchimundo> israel_ a lo que me refiero es de que cheques tu configuracion del archivo host, es ahi donde esta el main de la configuracion de tu twitter que te esta ocacionando problemas
<apinchimundo> otra pedi ayuda sobre VPN y no estoy en letrados como windows, tambien e instalado en la misma pc con procesador intel el famoso mac os x
<israel_> na webona jajajajajajajaja fue mi primera version con cube desktop emerald y compiz... devanarse los sesos para poner el desktop y los efectos de ventanas excelente epoca
<israel_> si de echo me meti en el archivo hosts con permisos de usario root y logre bloquear youtube, facebook yotras mas
<israel_> verga
<israel_> y aca nadie mas puede dar luces de como solucionar este detalle
<apinchimundo> alguien que sepa configurar el VPN para tener mas paises gratis?
<metallic> guampa: Ayer pregunté sobre cómo crear listas de correo y me sugeriste varios programas. Veo que hace falta conectarlos a un servidor de correo electrónico, debería crear el mío propio o existen APIs para conectarse a otras (outlook, gmail y tal)?
<DELLtra> kurama10,  nas o/
<apinchimundo> alguien sabe donde descargar mas vpn gratis?
<DELLtra> vpn ??
<DELLtra> gratis ?
 * merrick  Iepp..
<apinchimundo_> quien sabe de mas servidores VPN gratis
<mimecar> tendrás más posibilidades de respuesta si preguntas en un foro
<DELLtra> apinchimundo_,  necesitar levantar vpn ?
 * merrick  bye!
<apinchimundo_> a lo que me refiero es tener mas paises agregados por medio de protocolos VPN PPT
<apinchimundo_> nadie sabe de mas servidores VPN
<mimecar> apinchimundo_, tendrás más posibilidades en un foro
<DELLtra> mimecar,  o/
<DELLtra> mimecar, tienes experiencia con bash , perl o python ?
<mimecar> algo los he usado
<DELLtra> mira tengo este problema
<DELLtra> por terminal ingreso
<DELLtra> yowsup-cli demos --config config --send numero "mensaje"
<DELLtra> lo que quiero hacer es scritp  un ciclo infinito que pueda introducir al terminal esa instruccion  el detalle esta que numero y mensaje los extraiga desde una db
<mimecar> tendrás que ir a Python para hacerlo
<DELLtra> entonces python
<DELLtra> algun manual o libro que recomiendes yo no e programado en python
<mimecar> ¿qué base de datos tienes que usar?
<DELLtra> mysqlserve
<DELLtra> mimecar,  y perl ?
<mimecar> http://zetcode.com/db/mysqlpython/
<mimecar> si te quieres suicidar, Perl es la mejor opción
<DELLtra> jajajaja
<DELLtra> gracias mimecar
<joni> buenas tardes/noches
<joni> tengo un problema: Libreoffice no muestra la barra de menús. He intentado modificar los ficheros de configuración, modificarlos, instalar distintas versiones incluida la del ppa... Alguien puede aconsejarme algo?
<joni> y si de paso liquido unity, mucho mejor..
<joni> ale,voy a empezar por ahí, desinstalar unity
<joni> no sé si debo desinstalar también lighdm ya que usaré metacity..
<mimecar> metacity no tiene relación con lightdm
<mimecar> lightdm es un gestor de sensiones y metacity un gestor de ventanas
#ubuntu-es 2015-06-14
<promo-nick> http://bloglibre.ml/acerca-d crea tu blog en menos de un minuto de manera facil.
<ricard> no logreo pasar unos archivos iso del dvd a la memoria usb
<ricard> hola
<Tiffon> nas
<ricard> la memotia usb me quedan 6,7gb sin asignar como puedo asignarlos??
<ricard> memoria usb
<ricard> ayudas no??
<mimecar> ¿dónde tienes esa memoria?
<mimecar> aparte, ten en cuenta que es fin de semana, la gente puede tardar en contestar
<ricard> en un puerto usb
<mimecar> es una memoria Flash?
<ricard> si
<mimecar> ¿has creado particiones en una memoria Flash?
<ricard> se han creado solas al instalar ubuntu 14.04 bueno la imagen iso
<mimecar> ¿cómo has instalado Ubuntu en la memoria Flash?
<ricard> lo he descargado y luego le he dado a abrir con escritor de imagen de disco
<mimecar> es más sencillo si la instalas con Unetbootin
<mimecar> no se crean particiones extras y se puede ver desde Windows
<mimecar> en tu caso tendrás que usar gparted para usar el espacio no asignado
<ricard> si pero con unetbootin en el archivo 254 se queda parado
<ricard> si pero en gparted no me salen particiones
<mimecar> si se queda parado o la ISO está mal o la memoria USB está mal
<mimecar> ¿qué capacidad tiene esa memoria?
<ricard> 7,8gb
<mimecar> me parece que lo que has hecho es pasar la "partición" de la ISO a la memoria USB
<mimecar> no has instalaod nada, por eso tienes ocupado sólo 1 GB
<ricard> que puedo hacer??
<mimecar> eliminar la partición y empezar de nuevo
<mimecar> 8 GB para un Ubuntu de escritorio está bastante justo
<ricard> solo he instalado el instalador de ubuntu no el programa
<ricard> ya me sale intalar ubuntu desde la bios
<mimecar> si has pasado la ISO no tienes ningún problema
<mimecar> perderás los 6.7 GB
<ricard> no hay otra forma de hacerlo??
<mimecar> pasar la ISO de Ubuntu?
<ricard> si
<mimecar> si no quieres desperdiciar el espacio, crea de nuevo una partición y usa unetbootin
<ricard> vale gracias hasta luego
<ricard> que tipo de archivos pongo en la memoria flash
<mimecar> FAT32
<ricard> deacuerdo gracias de nuevo te dejo ya
<ricard> adios
<ellisa> hola buenas tardes (_)?
<erAbuelo> buenas
<erAbuelo> alguien con internet de fibra de R?
<coihue> hola gente
<mimecar> hola
<erAbuelo> hola mimecar
<coihue> Donde estan esos chistes malos, a ver
<erAbuelo> en cafe
 * coihue mete la pata como alguien con resca
<erAbuelo> ;)
<erAbuelo> con suerte vuelvo en un ratito xD
<chapo> buenas
<mimecar> hola
<chapo> tengo rato que no entraba por aca ya veo que ni el arp anda por aca
#ubuntu-es 2016-06-13
<Guest39318> Hola
#ubuntu-es 2016-06-14
<AcE-beta> hola
<sirix> AcE-beta: que tal, saludos
<AcE-beta> nas sirix :)
 * robockop hola
 * robockop pasen linda tarde , cuidense
<jhonier> Hola
<jhonier> Necesito instalar un adaptador de red inalambrica usb quien puede ayudarme
<guampa> jhonier: que adaptador es?
<jhonier> Es un ralink rt5370
<guampa> jhonier: esta enchufada?
<jhonier> Si
<jhonier> A ver en este momento estoy en una maquina virtual
<jhonier> Pero ya he intentado instalarla
<jhonier> He instalado varias distros
<guampa> tendrias que estar en la computadora donde la queres instalar y tenerla a mano
<jhonier> No puedo porque no tengo internet para conectarme
<jhonier> Porque eso es lo que necesito
<jhonier> Hacer funcionar la tarjeta para tener red
<guampa> ah, dificil
<guampa> yo no tengo experiencia directa con esa tarjeta, asi que necesitaria ir diagnosticando y probando para avanzar
<guampa> no te puedo dar un procedimiento hecho para instalar por esa razon
<jhonier> Donde puedo bajar drivers para usb wireless?
<guampa> por lo que veo los drivers ya estan incluidos
<guampa> el modulo de kernel se llama rt2800usb
<guampa> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Ralink_RT5370
<jhonier> Pero yo he intentado en zorin que esta basado en ubuntu es lo mismo no¡
<jhonier> ?*
<guampa> no, ahi puede ser diferente
<guampa> aca no sabemos que es lo que cambia un derivado de Ubuntu, por eso no tenemos posibilidad de darle soporte
<jhonier> Ahh
<jhonier> Entonces no tengo nada que hacer
<guampa> no, es un problema frecuente con distros menos populares, es mas dificil conseguir soporte
<guampa> podes buscar y probar, la mayor chance va a ser material en ingles
<guampa> si le sumas a una distro chica el hecho de que en castellano tenemos el 10% del material en ingles, queda realmente poco
<jhonier> Jaja
<jhonier> Que esperanzas
<guampa> :P
<jhonier> Tengo Elemntary
<jhonier> Que tal es ese en soporte
<guampa> creo que tambien es chica, en general las que tienen mejor soporte son en primer lugar Ubuntu, Debian, Fedora, Centos, Gentoo, Arch
<guampa> despues los derivados y otras distros en menor medida
<guampa> Mint tambien es popular
<jhonier> Voy a mirar cual me gusta entonces de esas
<jhonier> Por ejemplo ubuntu 15 ya trae el driver para mi adaptador?
<guampa> jhonier: si es es rt2800usb si, no llegue a investigar mas
<guampa> de acuerdo a ese link es ese modulo, y ubuntu 15 lo trae
<jhonier> Creo que es mas vieja esa
<jhonier> Voy intentar con ubuntu entonces
<guampa> encuentro reportes de que ha funcionado desde 12.04, tal vez hay de antes tambien
<Mikelevel> jhonier~ prueba a buscar algun archivo rt2800
#ubuntu-es 2016-06-15
<rmasad> Hola
<ghytr> o/ rmasad
<rmasad> Como estan todos??
<ghytr> bien
<ghytr> y tu'?
<keducl_> :)
<sirix> buenas noches
<spjuls> buenas
#ubuntu-es 2016-06-16
<AcE-beta> hola
<spjuls> hola !
<AlucarD-> Buenas noches, una consulta...
<AlucarD-> uhm
<AlucarD-> u.u
<edgar_> hola a todos
<edgar_> por favor un programa para convertir videos
<edgar_> holaaa
<kim_> hola
<javierdev> hola
<guampa> buenas
<javierdev> pensaba que no me funcionaba el xchat
<guampa> porque?
<javierdev> no veia ningún mensajde de nadie
<javierdev> en ningún canal
<guampa> hace mucho usas IRC?
<javierdev> llevo muchos años sin usarlo
<javierdev> 12 años
<javierdev> mas o menos
<guampa> es asi, depende del canal y del momento
<guampa> este es un canal de soporte, es raro que alguien salude por chatear nomas
<javierdev> perdón pues
<guampa> sin exagerar, como minimo la mitad de las personas que entran creen lo mismo y se desconectan
<guampa> pero es que es dificil explicarselo a todos :P
<javierdev> entiendo
<javierdev> Gracias por la aclaración
<guampa> si queres conocer un poco mas de antemano podes recorrer los links que parten desde el que figura en el topico
<guampa> el de la wiki
<guampa> por nada javierdev
<MrTulias> Buenas. Quiero cortar páginas de varios pdf e ir uniéndolos en otros. En el cs veo PDF-Shuffler y PDF Mod... ¿Cuál me recomiendan?
<Xago> Hola amigos, cómo es que se llaman la docking para gnome?
<xubuntu19i> Hola
<sirix> buenas noches
<Yukiteru> saludos o/
#ubuntu-es 2016-06-17
<buuharen> +i
<buuharen> hi
<buuharen> alguien?
<kitsune> hola como estan.
<AcE-beta> hola
<sirix> buenas noches
<MarioMey> Hola gente.
<MarioMey> Estoy intentando instalar el guest-addition en Ubuntu-Mate... y no puedo.
<MarioMey> ¿Puedo consultar sobre Ubuntu-Mate acá?
<george2002> saludos canal
#ubuntu-es 2016-06-18
<MondinoWareZ> Hola mundo!
<MarioMey> Hola gente, buen día.
<MarioMey> Tengo un Ubuntu-Mate en una Virtual-Box. Recién instalado y actualizado.
<mimecar> hola MarioMey
<MarioMey> Ahora, de repente, me entero que el rígido de la computadora de mi mamá murió. Y tengo otro rígido en donde le quiero instalar un Ubuntu/Ubuntu-Mate.
<MarioMey> Ya que tengo este Virtual-Box listo... ¿hay forma de convertir el archivo vdi (o como sea) en un ISO, como para instalarlo directamente en este rígido?
<mimecar> puedes usar Clonezilla
<MarioMey> ¿Qué hace?
<MarioMey> En realidad, me gustaría saber qué es un archivo vdi... ¿sólo una imagen del disco virtual?
<mimecar> con la ISO de Clonezilla clonas el disco duro de la máquina virtual
<MarioMey> ¿Es como una ISO?
<MarioMey> Ah, bien ahí.
<mimecar> un VDI es el "disco duro" que utiliza VirtualBox para las máquinas virtuales
<MarioMey> Pero tiene otra estructura... no es como un ISO... ¿o sí?
<mimecar> tiene otra estructura
<MarioMey> Claro.
<MarioMey> ¿Y vos decís que Clonezilla podría hacerlo?
<MarioMey> Tomar un VDI y pegarlo en la partición?
<mimecar> indirectamente sí
<mimecar> pero tienes que ejecutarlo en la máquina virtual y crear un clón del sistema instalado
<MarioMey> Aaahhh...
<MarioMey> Entiendo.
<mimecar> si tienes Ubuntu Mate recién instalado acabarás antes si haces una instalación limpia
<mimecar> en lugar de clonar el disco
<MarioMey> Instalación limpia, purgué libreoffice, updateé y upgradeé. Y metí el Guest-Additions.
<MarioMey> No creo que sea problema el GA.
<mimecar> entre que descargas Clonezilla, preparas un disco externo para dejar los archivos
<mimecar> y después restauras el clón, tardarás un rato
<MarioMey> ¿Puedo dejar los archivos en mi rígido?
<mimecar> si lo compartes con la máquina virtual sí
<MarioMey> Después me gustaría meterlos en un disco externo, como backup... pero por ahora lo dejo aá.
<MarioMey> acá.
<mimecar> pero necesitarás un disco externo para  restaurar el clón
<MarioMey> ...
<MarioMey> ¿Cómo?
<mimecar> después de Clonezilla tienes un archivo para restaurar
<mimecar> necesitarás una memoria USB para usar Clonezilla y ese archivo
<MarioMey> ¿No puedo hacerlo desde mi computadora?
<MarioMey> Instalar también en esta computadora el CloneZilla y hacerlo desde acá?
<mimecar> Clonezilla es una imagen ISO
<mimecar> en la máquina virtual la puedes montar directamente pero en un ordenador no
<MarioMey> Ups...
<MarioMey> Y el Conezilla Server Edition?
<MarioMey> Mh... me parece que no.
<MarioMey> mimecar: ¿Cómo monto el ISO en la máquina virtual?
<mimecar> en las opciones de la máquina virtual puedes montar una ISO en el lector de DVD
<mimecar> recuerda que tardarás más en hacer la imagen que en una instalación nueva
<MarioMey> Ah, ¿sí?
<MarioMey> Instalación y actualización?
<mimecar> sí
<MarioMey> Bueno, igualmente, esta información me sirve mucho, porque dentro de poco, alguien en España tiene que preparar una máquina y yo instalarle todo desde acá... podría hacerlo en esta máquina virtual y crear el ISO para que él lo instale.
<MarioMey> Porque voy a tener que instalar más cosas y asegurarme que ande todo bien.
<MarioMey> Yo estoy en Argentina.
<mimecar> no creas una imagen ISO
<mimecar> y el archivo puede ocupar varios GB sin problemas
<MarioMey> No entiendo qué quisiste decir.
<mimecar> Clonezilla no crea una imagen ISO
<MarioMey> Ah, pensé que sí.
<MarioMey> ¿Qué hace?
<mimecar> crea varios archivos que contienen una imagen del disco duro
<MarioMey> ¿Y qué tiene de mejor... a crear un ISO?
<mimecar> la imagen no incluye el software para restaurarla
<MarioMey> Ah... Clonezilla crear una imagen para bootear y de ahí mismo instalar todo...
<MarioMey> Bueno, está buenísimo eso... ya que muchas veces me encontré teniendo que crear pendrives con UbuntuLive, para instalar cosas.
<MarioMey> Bueno, gracias por toda esta info.
<mimecar> Clonezilla => copia de disco duro que no arranca
<mimecar> para restaurar la copia necesitas un Live USB / CD de Clonezilla
<MarioMey> Igualmente, ahora que me decís... creo que es mejor instalar el Ubuntu-Mate limpio desde un pendrive... que encima ya lo tengo preparado.
<MarioMey> Voy a intentar eso.
<MarioMey> Y voy a tener en cuenta lo del Clonezilla para cuando tenga que preparar la computadora de España-
<MarioMey> Perdón... "ordenador".
<MarioMey> ;)
<mimecar> ok
<MarioMey> mimecar: ¿se puede desconectar un SATA en caliente?
<MarioMey> (sin apagar el ordenador)
<mimecar> apaga mejor el ordenador
<MarioMey> Ok.
<MarioMey> Gracias.
<sirix> buenas tardes
<mimecar> hola sirix
<sirix> mimecar: que tal, como va todo
<mimecar> haciendo cosas atrasadas :p
<sirix> ok :)
<ivedci89> Respecto a una pregunta de las 13:09h (ar) se puede poner detener disco (reposo) y luego desconectar primero el cable de alimentación... y por ultimo los datos (cable sata). para el disco sería como apagar el equipo.
<sirix> ivedci89: si por 'reposo' quiere decir 'suspension', si, pero si se refiere a hibernacion entonces nada pasa
<ivedci89> Viste la paplicacion Disocos de Ubuntu...
<ivedci89> tiene de opcion de dar reposo a los discos.. yo siempre saco discos SATA de ese modo, jamas tube un drama
<Artemis3> ivedci89, y yo vi quien lo hizo con pata, no por eso lo haría jamás. algunas mobo soportan hotplug otras no
<Artemis3> puede que al disco no le afecte
<ivedci89> :-D mi mother es una MSI medianamente moderna, del 2013
<Artemis3> y algunas te muestran en bios la opcion y todo
<Artemis3> "allow hotplug" o parecido
<nelson179> hola alguien me puede ayudar
<mimecar> depende del problema
<nelson179> soy nuevo usando distribuciones linux
<nelson179> instale ubuntu mate por lo que lei es una de los mas liviano y bueno para las pc de poco recursos
<nelson179> no me quiere colocar los punto coma y piso que puede ser
<mimecar> ¿has configurado la distribución del teclado?
<nelson179> como lo hago?
<mimecar> no he usado Mate pero supongo que en la configuración del escritorio debes tenerlo
<sirix> nelson179: ve a menu principal > sistema > preferencias > teclado. ahi revisas no sea que tengas un layout diferente, si vas con castellano, asegurate de que tengas español
<sirix> nelson179: igual puedes tener varios idiomas, si seleccionas, por ejemplo español e ingles, el el panel superior te aparecerá el idioma actual (dos letras ejemp: español > es, ingles > en) cada ves que clikees en esas letras te cambia de idioma (layout)
<nelson179> gracias ya vi donde es
<sirix> nelson179: ok, bueno, suerte :)
#ubuntu-es 2016-06-19
<Vsg21>  /exit
<miguel_> hola
<miguel_> que talñ
<ilpollo> buenas tardes
<ilpollo> tengo un grave problema con estabilidad de 16.04 ,alguien puede ayudarme ??? muchas gracias
<Mikelevel> ilpollo~ lo mejor es que cuentes q tienes inestable y con suerte alguien sabe la solucion y te la cuenta
<ilpollo> agradescolaayuda
<ilpollo> se trata especificamente de la relentizacion hasta que elsistema se traba por completo
<ilpollo> sucede a menudo cuando se reproduce algun archivo flash o video
<ilpollo> generalmente dentro del browser
<ilpollo> estoy pensando en instalar nuevamente la version anterior
<ilpollo> lts
<ilpollo> no sedisculpen si es muy rustica mi explicacion ,pero soybastante newbie
<Mikelevel> tienes extensiones en el navegador?
<ilpollo> siquieren puedo correr algun diagnostico
<ilpollo> extensiones ??? ....
<ilpollo> ad block ??
<Mikelevel> si , de ese tipo
<ilpollo> plugs para streaming
<ilpollo> si tengo
<ilpollo> paso a detallarlos
<Mikelevel> ejecuta firefox o l o q tengaas sin ellos
<Mikelevel> y prueba a ver si te pasa lo mismo
<ilpollo> precisamente es firefox el que causa mayor probloema
<ilpollo> problema
<Mikelevel> si , por eso
<ilpollo> pero alparecer trate de correr cromiun y sucede lo mismo
<Mikelevel> entonces no sabria decirte , lo siento
<ilpollo> desde ya muchisimas gracias
<ilpollo> agradesco las sugerencias
<Artemis3> ilpollo, que sistema tienes?
<ilpollo> 16,04
<ilpollo> Artemis3,
<Artemis3> ram?
<ilpollo> 2 gb
<Artemis3> instalaste 32 o 64 bits
<ilpollo> 32
<Artemis3> y estas usando ubuntu
<ilpollo> asies
<Artemis3> que video es?
<ilpollo> video ?
<Artemis3> si gpu
<ilpollo> ni idea
<ilpollo> si me decis comote lo averiguo
<Artemis3> en una consola lspci
<Artemis3> te iba bien en 14.04 y ahora te va mal en 16.04?
<Artemis3> puedes hacer lspci | grep VGA
<ilpollo> http://pastebin.com/0eAWcTPE
<Artemis3> hmm una intel
<ilpollo> http://pastebin.com/bYrsRYCW
<ilpollo> siya se que es una salamandra a carbon
<ilpollo> pero es lo que tengo y estaba funcionando bien
<Artemis3> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<ilpollo> ok
<Artemis3> sudo lshw
<ilpollo> http://pastebin.com/bph7pvbv
<ilpollo> dame un segundo que esto es a pedal
<Artemis3> lspci -v tambien si quieres
<Artemis3> o en vez de lshw
<ilpollo> http://pastebin.com/uL5sCs30
<ilpollo> http://pastebin.com/VEyPWN7d
<ilpollo> da vertigo ese hard ...
<Artemis3> cierra todo lo que no hace falta, especialmente navegadores
<ilpollo> ok
<ilpollo> algun comando para cerrar ?
<ilpollo> no se como cerrar los de segundo plano
<Artemis3> que hace free -g
<ilpollo> te lo copio en paste ?
<ilpollo> estan todos los indicadores en cero
<Artemis3> free -m
<ilpollo> por donde te paso los datos ?
<Artemis3> igual
<ilpollo> total        used        free      shared  buff/cache   available
<ilpollo> Mem:           1879         589         705         196         583         935
<ilpollo> Intercambio:           0           0           0
<Artemis3> hmm
<ilpollo> parece una licuadoraa.....
<ilpollo> no, una licuadora tiene mas memoria que esta maquina
<Artemis3> ps -eo pmem,pcpu,vsize,pid,cmd | sort -k 1 -nr | head -5
<Artemis3> pegalo en pastebin no aca
<ilpollo> ok
<Artemis3> estoy pensando que ubuntu con unity podria ser muy pesado para 2gb de ram.
<ilpollo> http://pastebin.com/9RT0WF83
<Artemis3> bueno ponle -10 (tipico chromium)
<Artemis3> y si lo cierras seria bueno
<ilpollo> de una
<ilpollo> si me decis no lo utilizo mas y listo
<ilpollo> pero firefox no midifica nada
<Artemis3> aun asi quiero ver las otras cosas
<ilpollo> ok
<ilpollo> diga nomas
<Artemis3> lo mismo pero -10 para ver mas procesos
<Artemis3> 5 solo mostraba chromium...
<ilpollo> que hago ?? ...
<Artemis3> ps -eo pmem,pcpu,vsize,pid,cmd | sort -k 1 -nr | head -10
<ilpollo> http://pastebin.com/CL8nQC80
<Artemis3> podria sugerir cambiarte a una variante mas liviana como ubuntu-mate por ejemplo o lubuntu/xubuntu
<ilpollo> ok
<ilpollo> perfecto
<Artemis3> ubuntu-mate es muy amigable
<Artemis3> y menos pesada, tal como era ubuntu 10.04
<ilpollo> me hace falta porque no tengo mucha experiencia
<ilpollo> ahora me fijo de que se trata
<ilpollo> sabes cuanto pesa aprox ?
<Artemis3> 1.5g el iso
<Artemis3> https://ubuntu-mate.org/
<ilpollo> si estoy ahi
<ilpollo> parece genial
<ilpollo> me voy a bajar elinstalador
<Artemis3> descarga 32 bit
<ilpollo> alguna sugerencia para instalarlo ?
<Artemis3> "Ubuntu MATE 16.04 LTS for i386 systems"
<Artemis3> lo pones en un pendrive y lo pruebas sin instalar si quieres
<Artemis3> mismo procedimiento que ubuntu
<ilpollo> si,esta distro es mas liviana ?
<Artemis3> si
<Artemis3> y el navegador puedes reemplazarlo por ejemplo con palemoon que es mas liviano que firefox
<Artemis3> pero una cosa a la vez
<ilpollo> claro que si
<ilpollo> yo no uso juegos ni nada por el estilo, lo que necesito es algun programa basico como gimp
<ilpollo> blender
<Artemis3> los programas son los mismos de ubuntu
<ilpollo> genial
<Artemis3> tienes una boutique de software para instalar o via apt
<Artemis3> synaptic o lo que te guste mas
<ilpollo> Artemis3, sos un gran aporte para esta comunidad , te agradesco enormemente tu tiempo, yo tratare de hace rlo mismo en alguna ocasion muchisimas gracias
<Artemis3> ayuda los que vengan aqui
<ilpollo> claro que si
<ilpollo> nuevamente muchas gracias
<Artemis3> ok
<Artemis3> no hay problema
#ubuntu-es 2017-06-12
<ivan1> hola como estan
<ivan1> alguien conoce algu canal en español
<ivan1> sobre produccion musical en linux?
<yurit> hola
<yurit> alguien de soporte ?
<yurit> oye mira esto
<ivan1> que
<snake> Muy buenas noches saludos a todos los presentes
<Xago> hola a todos...tengo una memoria SD que la uso en la cámara...por alguna extraña razón, después de haber descargado las fotos, ahora cuando la coloco en la cámara, me indica que la memoria está bloqueada
<Xago> la coloco en el laptop de nuevo, y todo funciona bien. Qué sucede?
<Xago> lo único diferente que hice fue, abrir otro usuario
<Xago> mientras la memoria estaba puesta
#ubuntu-es 2017-06-13
<ghytr> http://urlz.fr/5oAt
<ghytr> http://urlz.fr/5oAu
<informatica03> join #noticias murchat
<anibal> hola
#ubuntu-es 2017-06-14
<kal_cividFajdida> line forza
#ubuntu-es 2017-06-15
<molinero> Hola
<DarkPsydeLord> hola
#ubuntu-es 2017-06-16
 * cilenox ola
 * cilenox pasen linda noite , mañana mais , sean felices :-)
#ubuntu-es 2017-06-17
 * cilenox ola
<cilenox> .
<boleybeach> hi
<boleybeach> tengo un problema
<boleybeach> necesito instalar DRM
<boleybeach> y activarlo
<boleybeach> Unfortunately DRM is not enabled.
<boleybeach> Visit our support site which explains how to enable Widevine in Firefox and Chrom
<boleybeach> !spotify
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'spotify'.
<boleybeach> !music
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'music'.
<boleybeach> !musica
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'musica'.
<boleybeach> !radio
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'radio'.
 * cilenox pasen linda noite , hasta otra , sean felices
#ubuntu-es 2017-06-18
 * cilenox ola
#ubuntu-es 2018-06-11
<Tarrasquero> buenas
#ubuntu-es 2018-06-12
<willfrand> QUe tal amigos, como están?
<willfrand> alguien aquí?
<enrique> No puedo entrar en irc-hispano estoy xchat gnome
<willfrand> instalé lubuntu 18.04, pero no me aparece los datos en home, me aparece un archivo que es Acces-your-private-data.desktop, sospecho que son mis datos encriptados y no se como solucionarlo. Alguien puede ayudarme??
<enrique> comopuedo entrar en irc hispano
<enrique> como puedo acceder a irc hispano desde aqui.
<Tarrasquero> enrique: para que quieres irc hispano? :P
<enrique> para ver otros canales en español, aparte de este
<enrique> en preferencias pongo todo bien del servidor irc hispano, pero luego al conectar, no entro.
 * acacio pasen linda noite y sobre todo sean felices👀
#ubuntu-es 2018-06-13
<anikras> hola, tengo la version 16.04, deberia de actualizar el sistema a la ultima version: 18..04
<anikras> debo de pasar por la 17 ? o se puede hacer automaticamente ?
<redips> Directamente, sin problema
#ubuntu-es 2018-06-14
<ASI> hola
<ASI> ??
<ASI> hay alguien?
<Xago> Hola amigos...puedo recuperar un disco SATA, que lo estaba leyendo y rescatando información, pero tuve que reiniciar, y ahora ya no lo "ve".
<redips> Cuentanos algo mas
<redips> Quiero decir ... estaba mal antes?
 * acacio pasen linda noite y sean felices👀
<redips> ... me siento ignorado.
<Xago> redips: El disco parece que había sufrido un golpe. Pero partió bien y reconoció la capa nueva, sin datos. Estuve rescatando información borrada, y después de extraer mucha información, encontró sectores malos. Los que dejé que los corrijiera. Parece que algo no quedó bien y ahora no lo veo para poder montarlo. El Gparte, lo ve pero ahora tampoco lo puede reparar.
<redips> Hay una manera que a veces funciona ... debes envolver el disco duro en papel de cocina, luego en film transparente y meterlo en el congelador unas horas. Cuando lo saques lo conectas lo mas rapido posible y puede que puedas recuperar los datos, pero segun se vaya descongenlando se volvera a estropear.
<redips> A mi me ha funcionado en alguna ocasion
<redips> el film transparente es para que no entre humedad y el papel de cocina para que absorva la que pueda haber y no estropee los circuitos
<redips> No es coña: https://www.emezeta.com/articulos/congelar-disco-duro-mito-o-realidad
<Xago> redips: wowwww....interesante!!!
<redips> Si lo vas a hacer, recuerda: envuelto en papel de cocina, luego film transparente (o bosa de plastico) y unas cuantas horitas en el congelador.
<Xago> ;-)
<Mrfista> como actua el papel film
<Mrfista> el film transparente no gener un poco vao
#ubuntu-es 2018-06-15
<xubuntu78i> Hello
<xubuntu78i> Amigo, acao de instalar Xubuntu 18.04
<xubuntu78i> Qué controladores debo instalar a mi laptop de 64 bits
 * acacio pasen linda noche y sean felices👀
#ubuntu-es 2018-06-16
<randallulatetk> hola
#ubuntu-es 2018-06-17
<Tarrasquero> buenas
 * acacio pasen linda noite y sobre todo sean felices 👀
#ubuntu-es 2019-06-14
<thanksmay> hola, perdonar si meto la pata pero es la primera vez que entro a este canal, ya que soy nuevo en esto y tengo una pequeña y seguro sin importancia duda
<thanksmay> me he instalado los drivers de la impresora brother y tengo la duda de si debo borrar todos los archivos descomprimidos en la carpeta descarga. Sí verdad?
#ubuntu-es 2019-06-15
<GridCube> hi
#ubuntu-es 2020-06-09
 * acacio- ola
#ubuntu-es 2020-06-10
<david__> Hola
#ubuntu-es 2020-06-14
 * acacio- ola
